# Shuffling is deplorable



## Benjamin M

I'm sure that I will catch some hate and maybe slashed tires for this. But it's bugging me.

I recently found out what "shuffling" actually means and it made me sick.

I'm out busting my ass trying to earn a few bucks doing this gig with integrity. And some drivers are gaming the system, earning as much or more than I do actually driving.

An added slap in the face, I'm one of a minority in my market without Uber Pro. To watch drivers with more information about trips and "benefits" do this kinda hurts even more.

It really is deplorable. Feel the need to rip people off and inconvenience them, all because you are jaded? Please find something else to do with your spare time. It's just wrong.


----------



## OldBay

I don't think the majority intentionally shuffle. By this I mean hide or not pick up pax.

Most ppl will leave after 5 min is up. That's still a shuffle. Because pax not there.

Also. ..unaccompanied minor and baby seat cancel after five is a shuffle.

Not all shuffles are evil.


----------



## Benjamin M

OldBay said:


> I don't think the majority intentionally shuffle. By this I mean hide or not pick up pax.
> 
> Most ppl will leave after 5 min is up. That's still a shuffle. Because pax not there.
> 
> Also. ..unaccompanied minor and baby seat cancel after five is a shuffle.
> 
> Not all shuffles are evil.


What I am referring to is very, very wrong. Not what you described. And hopefully this is not a common tactic.


----------



## SFOspeedracer

Benjamin M said:


> I'm sure that I will catch some hate and maybe slashed tires for this. But it's bugging me.
> 
> I recently found out what "shuffling" actually means and it made me sick.
> 
> I'm out busting my ass trying to earn a few bucks doing this gig with integrity. And some drivers are gaming the system, earning as much or more than I do actually driving.
> 
> An added slap in the face, I'm one of a minority in my market without Uber Pro. To watch drivers with more information about trips and "benefits" do this kinda hurts even more.
> 
> It really is deplorable. Feel the need to rip people off and inconvenience them, all because you are jaded? Please find something else to do with your spare time. It's just wrong.


I posted and replied to something similar and caught the hate in its fury, but I personally don't give two shits .. It's horrible .. What I thought was shuffling was at the 5 or seconds before 5 minute up mark, you prepare to leave, like laying off the brake .. Not the dumb shit I've recently learned. As a frequent rider reading about it is sick

The worst part? The large amount of posters who see nothing wrong with it and defend it, even if they don't do it themselves


----------



## Benjamin M

SFOspeedracer said:


> I posted and replied to something similar and caught the hate in its fury, but I personally don't give two shits .. It's horrible .. What I thought was shuffling was at the 5 or seconds before 5 minute up mark, you prepare to leave, like laying off the brake .. Not the dumb shit I've recently learned. As a frequent rider reading about it is sick
> 
> The worst part? The large amount of posters who see nothing wrong with it and defend it, even if they don't do it themselves


I really don't give a shit either. What these people are doing is horrible.

And we wonder why rates are being cut. Maybe because of drivers essentially committing fraud, costing the company money?

It's sick, I'm sorry. Feels good to get that off my chest.


----------



## SFOspeedracer

Benjamin M said:


> I really don't give a shit either. What these people are doing is horrible.
> 
> And we wonder why rates are being cut. Maybe because of drivers essentially committing fraud, costing the company money?
> 
> It's sick, I'm sorry. Feels good to get that off my chest.


That's exactly how I felt .. I went off on a rampage rant in some other drivers shuffle posts to explain and despite the backlash, I felt much better. Internet or in person, if I want to say something i feel strongly about, I will. And sometimes it's better to not side with an ideology majority of people side with.

in conclusion, I explained it just causes Uber to "inconvenience" drivers even more with the fraud drivers pull. Yet alot did not see it that way.

One thing is for sure, I can't imagine how the drivers on this site would feel if they were the riders in some of the things they post.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv

As a driver my time is valuable. If a rider isn’t ready by the time we’ve been at the pin for 4 min and 50 seconds they deserve to pay that cancel fee PERIOD. 

In my market this happens a lot. So much so I end up making about $50 a week average in cancel fees. But that is because I’m in a market with lots of demand so there’s no reason to wait longer. When I cancel I usually get another ping right away anyways.


----------



## SFOspeedracer

Uberisfuninlv said:


> As a driver my time is valuable. If a rider isn't ready by the time we've been at the pin for 4 min and 50 seconds they deserve to pay that cancel fee PERIOD.
> 
> In my market this happens a lot. So much so I end up making about $50 a week average in cancel fees. But that is because I'm in a market with lots of demand so there's no reason to wait longer. When I cancel I usually get another ping right away anyways.


If you really read through the post, that's not what the OP is talking about. Generally everyone agrees on what you just stated


----------



## Uberisfuninlv

OldBay said:


> I don't think the majority intentionally shuffle. By this I mean hide or not pick up pax.
> 
> Most ppl will leave after 5 min is up. That's still a shuffle. Because pax not there.
> 
> Also. ..unaccompanied minor and baby seat cancel after five is a shuffle.
> 
> Not all shuffles are evil.


I second that. Most shuffles are earned. In my market people order rides in places we can't legally pick up or order at the wrong location and the app puts them somewhere else (and it can take us an extra 7 minutes to get them at the other location) so they get shuffled a lot because of it. But they quickly learn. In the suburbs cancellations rarely happen. The only shuffles in the suburbs are usually express pool pickups. Since they are usually at random street corners and I usually beat them there and it's only 2 minutes. Some still expect you to pick them up at their house even though it's not the service they ordered (regular pool)


----------



## JohnnyBravo836

Benjamin M said:


> What I am referring to is very, very wrong. Not what you described.


If you're not talking about cancelling after 5 minutes for "rider not here", or no child seat, or unaccompanied minor, maybe you should specify exactly what you _are_ talking about. Those things I've listed seem to be the overwhelming bulk of what people talk about when they refer to "shuffling". Are you talking about actively trying to hide where the pax can't find you even when they're trying or giving people complete bu!!sh!t reasons for why they can't take them?


----------



## Benjamin M

Accepting a ping, not moving, and waiting until you can cancel and collect. That's what I am talking about. And PLEASE DO NOT DO THIS.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv

Well if you are at the Pin then the rider should be able to see you. You have to be close enough for timer to start. If you cancel and you are too far away you won’t get a cancel fee


----------



## Benjamin M

Uberisfuninlv said:


> Well if you are at the Pin then the rider should be able to see you. You have to be close enough for timer to start. If you cancel and you are too far away you won't get a cancel fee


I'm not going to share the specifics but that's not what these people do. It's fraud and somehow the app allows it.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836

Benjamin M said:


> Accepting a ping, not moving, and waiting until you can cancel and collect. That's what I am talking about. And PLEASE DO NOT DO THIS.


I'm sure someone will be happy (even eager) to correct me if I'm wrong, but if the driver cancels, he or she doesn't get paid, right? Now, if you're talking about a driver just sitting there after accepting a ping in order to try to get one of the dumber pax to cancel so that the driver will get paid, I would agree with you.

However, most of the paxes I came across were well enough versed in Uber policies to understand very well that if _they_ canceled, they were going to get dinged with the fee. Even the dumbest ones usually understood that much. Consequently, they _always_ made some lame attempt to try to get the driver to cancel, even when the reason for the cancellation was the paxes' fault.


----------



## Benjamin M

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> I'm sure someone will be happy (even eager) to correct me if I'm wrong, but if the driver cancels, he or she doesn't get paid, right? Now, if you're talking about a driver just sitting there after accepting a ping in order to try to get one of the dumber pax to cancel so that the driver will get paid, I would agree with you.
> 
> However, most of the paxes I came across were well enough versed in Uber policies to understand very well that if _they_ canceled, they were going to get dinged with the fee. Even the dumbest ones usually got that much. Consequently, they _always_ made some lame attempt to try to get the driver to cancel, even when the reason for the cancellation was the paxes' fault.


Pax does not cancel. It is essentially a fraudulent ride. The driver games the system, not moving an inch, and collects the fee. It inconveniences pax and costs the company money.

It's fraud.


----------



## TemptingFate

Benjamin M said:


> Pax does not cancel. It is essentially a fraudulent ride. The driver games the system, not moving an inch, and collects the fee. It inconveniences pax and costs the company money.
> 
> It's fraud.


Doesn't cost the company a penny. Uber makes $1.25 of the $5 fee paid by the rider.


----------



## Benjamin M

TemptingFate said:


> Doesn't cost the company a penny. Uber makes $1.25 of the $5 fee paid by the rider.


Eh. It's still fraud and wrong. So if Uber doesn't lose money, who does? The pax? ?


----------



## JohnnyBravo836

Benjamin M said:


> Pax does not cancel. It is essentially a fraudulent ride. The driver games the system, not moving an inch, and collects the fee. It inconveniences pax and costs the company money.
> 
> It's fraud.


Well, whatever you're referring to is a new one on me. I have never heard of this, and I've been reading this site on and off since last November. I don't see how what you are referring to could possibly work, because it seems to me that if the driver cancels, for whatever reason, the pax does not get charged. Whatever it is, it's not what most people here are talking about when they refer to "shuffling".

On the other hand, if you say people are doing this, I'll believe you. I wouldn't do it -- even if I knew what the hell it was, or how the hell it worked.


----------



## Benjamin M

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Well, whatever you're referring to is a new one on me. I have never heard of this, and I've been reading this site on and off since last November. I don't see how what you are referring to could possibly work, because it seems to me that if the driver cancels, for whatever reason, the pax does not get charged. Whatever it is, it's not what most people here are talking about when they refer to "shuffling".
> 
> On the other hand, if you say people are doing this, I'll believe you. I wouldn't do it -- even if I knew what the hell it was, or how the hell it worked. :wink:


Not going to share the exact way that this happens. @SFOspeedracer knows what I'm talking about.

I am relieved to hear so far that this is not a common tactic. I witnessed it in person.


----------



## TemptingFate

Benjamin M said:


> Eh. It's still fraud and wrong. So if Uber doesn't lose money, who does? The pax? ?


Yes pax is losing money if they have to pay the cancel fee. But the only way it's fraud is if the driver hides from the pax to run out the clock. 
Who is losing money when you have a day full of minimum fare rides and every pax keeps you waiting 5 minutes? You get $3 for driving to pax 5 minutes, wait 5 minutes, drive trip 10 minutes. You're grossing $9 / hour if you are lucky. Subtract expenses and you are spending your own money to shuttle people around all day. That's deplorable and that's the fraud you should be irate about.


----------



## Jamie Vegas

So depending on your market, your min fare is roughly 3.50, if lyft or uber make 8 or 9 on a ride that you do for 3.50, it would benefit the driver both on lyft and uber to cancel and make 5 or 3 25 and not put miles on the car.


----------



## Benjamin M

Again, I'm not going to provide specifics on how to game the system. But it has *absolutely* nothing to do with the pax. Zip, zero, zilch. It's just plain fraud. And the individual committing said fraud could be sitting at home.


----------



## TemptingFate

Benjamin M said:


> Again, I'm not going to provide specifics on how to game the system. But it has *absolutely* nothing to do with the pax. Zip, zero, zilch. It's just plain fraud. And the individual committing said fraud could be sitting at home.


If the driver doesnt make progress towards the rider, cancel fee will not be charged. You seem confused and angry but unwilling to explain so I'll just leave it alone.
Good luck!


----------



## Benjamin M

TemptingFate said:


> If the driver doesnt make progress towards the rider, cancel fee will not be charged. You seem confused and angry but unwilling to explain so I'll just leave it alone.
> Good luck!


Watched it in person. Indeed you can make money ripping off the system by not moving an inch. I don't want to encourage this behavior which is why I am not going to explain exactly how to do it.


----------



## SFOspeedracer

TemptingFate said:


> Doesn't cost the company a penny. Uber makes $1.25 of the $5 fee paid by the rider.


While you're not wrong, in an economic sense, That $1.25 essentially and usually would of been more if the driver picked up the rider and completed the trip. Lost potential is cost_ly. _None the less a rider with sense disputes the cancel fee and states driver was never there and gets a refund, not a credit. That _is _a cost, since there are instances Uber doesn't know who's right and doesn't take back the $5 from the driver.


----------



## BoromirStark

And do you see anything wrong with non-disabled people requesting rides literally across a traffic circle such as Dupont Circle, controlled by not one, but two sets of traffic lights, when walking could well be faster? Or rides that could be substantially faster by rail transit?

Or will we begin to make excuses for petulant, entitled paxholes who contribute to gridlock and CO2 emissions by making ridiculous rides such as those?

I'm not referring to shuffling while away from the vehicle in a building, on foot, or even by bike.


----------



## TemptingFate

SFOspeedracer said:


> While you're not wrong, in an economic sense, That $1.25 essentially and usually would of been more if the driver picked up the rider and completed the trip. Lost potential is cost_ly. _None the less a rider with sense disputes the cancel fee and states driver was never there and gets a refund, not a credit. That _is _a cost, since there are instances Uber doesn't know who's right and doesn't take back the $5 from the driver.


Uber gets paid for the ride when the next driver shows up plus the cancel fee. Uber loses nothing and if they have to refund too many cancel fees, they will deactivate that driver.


----------



## Benjamin M

BoromirStark said:


> And do you see anything wrong with non-disabled people requesting rides literally across a traffic circle such as Dupont Circle, controlled by not one, but two sets of traffic lights, when walking could well be faster? Or rides that could be substantially faster by rail transit?
> 
> Or will we begin to make excuses for petulant, entitled paxholes who contribute to gridlock and CO2 emissions by making ridiculous rides such as those?
> 
> I'm not referring to shuffling while away from the vehicle in a building, on foot, or even by bike.


So you'd sit in your house, accept the ping, wait for a certain amount of time, do xyz, and collect the fee?

Most people on this thread apparently have no idea what I'm actually talking about and that's a relief.



TemptingFate said:


> Uber gets paid for the ride when the next driver shows up plus the cancel fee. Uber loses nothing and if they have to refund too many cancel fees, they will deactivate that driver.


In this case, the driver is nowhere near the pax. The driver does not drive. And somehow they get away with it, even doing it multiple times in a short period of time.


----------



## Soldiering

SFOspeedracer said:


> That's exactly how I felt .. I went off on a rampage rant in some other drivers shuffle posts to explain and despite the backlash, I felt much better. Internet or in person, if I want to say something i feel strongly about, I will. And sometimes it's better to not side with an ideology majority of people side with.
> 
> in conclusion, I explained it just causes Uber to "inconvenience" drivers even more with the fraud drivers pull. Yet alot did not see it that way.
> 
> One thing is for sure, I can't imagine how the drivers on this site would feel if they were the riders in some of the things they post.


I could never be a rider as described because I am ALWAYS waiting for my ride as every pax should. I've got over 7k rides and will shuffle a pax who is not ready for their ride all day long. I am here to be of service not taken advantage of. Those entitled pax who make me wait 5 minutes after driving too then unpaid need to learn an shuffling is a way of doing it.


----------



## SFOspeedracer

Jamie Vegas said:


> So depending on your market, your min fare is roughly 3.50, if lyft or uber make 8 or 9 on a ride that you do for 3.50, it would benefit the driver both on lyft and uber to cancel and make 5 or 3 25 and not put miles on the car.


It benefits the driver, sure. however the extent of scamming drivers go to to cancel is the base of his post


TemptingFate said:


> Uber gets paid for the ride when the next driver shows up plus the cancel fee. Uber loses nothing and if they have to refund too many cancel fees, they will deactivate that driver.


Yes that much is true, only assuming the rider doesn't switch apps or forgets calling a ride alltogether


----------



## BoromirStark

Benjamin M said:


> So you'd sit in your house, accept the ping, wait for a certain amount of time, do xyz, and collect the fee?
> 
> Most people on this thread apparently have no idea what I'm actually talking about and that's a relief.


Where I rent and where my parents reside, there's no sitting in my "house" to be within a block of the closest pings I have received. Completely moot point.

In the two screenshots I provided, I was parked on the Connecticut Ave service road and the strip mall parking lot, respectively. Nowhere to hide.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836

Benjamin M said:


> Not going to share the exact way that this happens. @SFOspeedracer knows what I'm talking about.
> 
> I am relieved to hear so far that this is not a common tactic. I witnessed it in person.


I really don't know how much "fraud" there is by drivers, but you may be overestimating it based on a couple of incidents you're learned of.

It seems to me there could be a lot more, but I don't see drivers here bragging about doing some things that I would think would work. Here's an example; mind you, _I haven't tried this, and I wouldn't_, but I don't see why it wouldn't work at least once in a while if a driver tried it. Driver shows up and the pax is a no show: is there any reason why the driver can't start the ride and drive it anyway with no one in the car and still get paid? It would probably be more than the show up fee, maybe substantially more. Notably, the pax can't really say that their phone GPS proves that they never took the ride, because paxes order rides for other people all the time, so any information about the location of their phone during the ride is irrelevant. They'll complain, but the GPS shows the driver did the ride, and the driver insists they picked up a rider and drove them to the destination.

It seems to me that would work at least once or twice here and there. But have you ever seen anyone here claim to do this? I haven't. At most, there seem to be some drivers (who are apparently even more bitter than I am) who try to hide so that even pax who are trying really hard to see them can't, or they trick paxes into not starting the ride within 5 minutes, and then the driver cancels and gets a fee and leaves quickly. In the big picture, I think this is pretty rare.


----------



## BoromirStark

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> or they trick paxes into not starting the ride within 5 minutes, and then the driver cancels and gets a fee and leaves quickly. In the big picture, I think this is pretty rare.


I think you are referring to this post.


----------



## Benjamin M

Folks really seem to have no idea what I am talking about so it must be an isolated thing. That's really a relief.

Has nothing to do with pax, minimum fares, yada yada.



BoromirStark said:


> Where I rent and where my parents reside, there's no sitting in my "house" to be within a block of the closest pings I have received. Completely moot point.
> 
> In the two screenshots I provided, I was parked on the Connecticut Ave service road and the strip mall parking lot, respectively. Nowhere to hide.


By "house" I basically meant sitting in a stationary place. I happened to witness this being done in a bar.


----------



## SFOspeedracer

Soldiering said:


> I could never be a rider as described because I am ALWAYS waiting for my ride as every pax should. I've got over 7k rides and will shuffle a pax who is not ready for their ride all day long. I am here to be of service not taken advantage of. Those entitled pax who make me wait 5 minutes after driving too then unpaid need to learn an shuffling is a way of doing it.


I also am always waiting for my ride, toes to curb. what the op and also what Ive previously referred to is not about making drivers wait more than 5 minutes, I never stated that .. it's scamming riders completely. No rider deserves to be "shuffled" through deception.


----------



## Benjamin M

SFOspeedracer said:


> I also am always waiting for my ride, toes to curb. what the op and also what Ive previously referred to is not about making drivers wait more than 5 minutes, I never stated that .. it's scamming riders completely. No rider deserves to be "shuffled" through deception.


Precisely.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836

BoromirStark said:


> I think you are referring to this post.


That would be an example: I've seen others here in the past along somewhat similar lines. I frankly don't quite get the thinking behind it. The rider is there in less than 5 and the driver doesn't want the ride because he thinks it's probably going to be too short. I'd just do the damned thing -- if it's that short it would be over in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## BoromirStark

Benjamin M said:


> By "house" I basically meant sitting in a stationary place. I happened to witness this being done in a bar.


Did you see where the fellow R/S driver's ping was originating from? It's not clear that this driver was "nowhere near" the requesting pax.

Also, if a pax's R/S driver is somehow nested deep within an office building / mall, the attentive pax should have more than enough time to: 1 open up a map app that draws the building's silhouette when zoomed closely enough 2) cancel accordingly within the 2 minutes.


----------



## Benjamin M

BoromirStark said:


> Did you see where the fellow R/S driver's ping was originating from? It's not clear that this driver was "nowhere near" the requesting pax.
> 
> Also, if a pax's R/S driver is somehow nested deep within an office building / mall, the attentive pax should have more than enough time to: 1 open up a map app that draws the building's silhouette when zoomed closely enough 2) cancel accordingly within the 2 minutes.


Watched multiple drivers doing this with my own four eyes. We were sitting at the same table.


----------



## SOLA-RAH

Benjamin M said:


> I really don't give a shit either. What these people are doing is horrible.
> 
> And we wonder why rates are being cut. Maybe because of drivers essentially committing fraud, costing the company money?
> 
> It's sick, I'm sorry. Feels good to get that off my chest.


The shufflee pays $5, the driver gets $4 or less...who do you think gets that last dollar?


----------



## Benjamin M

SOLA-RAH said:


> The shufflee pays $5, the driver gets $4 or less...who do you think gets that last dollar?


Really?

And I assume you are familiar with the kind of "shuffle" I am referring to?


----------



## Beninmankato

Read a lot of posts about hiding the car around the corner or in the parking lot to get the $5 no show fee. I would advise all new drivers to be very cautious about taking any advice from this forum. Seems to be mostly manned by jokers and haters.


----------



## Benjamin M

Beninmankato said:


> Read a lot of posts about hiding the car around the corner or in the parking lot to get the $5 no show fee. I would advise all new drivers to be very cautious about taking any advice from this forum. Seems to be mostly manned by jokers and haters.


And what I am talking about isn't even close to hiding around the corner, it's actually worse.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836

OK, maybe I get it now. It seems like you're talking about something that might be possible in a _very narrow range_ of circumstances, i.e., where the driver is _already located_ sufficiently closely to the pax ordering the ride that the driver can accept the ride, just sit there, and the pax doesn't realize that the driver is, in effect, "already here".

A driver can therefore sit in a very crowded place where people are highly likely to be ordering Uber rides, and accept pings which he or she can see are originating from very close to their location. The pax ordering the ride doesn't notice right away that the driver is shown to already be there, and the time expires quickly without the pax figuring out what's going on, and the driver cancels and collects.

Some people really have too much time on their hands. Whoever figured this pathetic scam out really needs to examine why his or her life has become a complete waste of time and space. But that's not going to happen.


----------



## Beninmankato

Benjamin M said:


> And what I am talking about isn't even close to hiding around the corner, it's actually worse.


I know. I read your post carefully. In my mind, both ways are shady amongst other things being advised.


----------



## SFOspeedracer

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> OK, maybe I get it now. It seems like you're talking about something that might be possible in a _very narrow range_ of circumstances, i.e., where the driver is _already located_ sufficiently closely to the pax ordering the ride that the driver can accept the ride, just sit there, and the pax doesn't realize that the driver is, in effect, "already here".
> 
> A driver can therefore sit in a very crowded place where people are highly likely to be ordering Uber rides, and accept pings which he or she can see are originating from very close to their location. The pax ordering the ride doesn't notice right away that the driver is shown to already be there, and the time expires quickly without the pax figuring out what's going on, and the driver cancels and collects.
> 
> Some people really have too much time on their hands. Whoever figured this pathetic scam out really needs to examine why his or her life has become a complete waste of time and space. But that's not going to happen.


Scams like that or similar are so child-like to me, that's essentially just trying to hide, in the same range as trying to hide your car for a cancellation fee lol .. and there's no doubt some drivers may of never grown up, hence the childish way(s) they "shuffle"


----------



## BoromirStark

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> and the pax doesn't realize that the driver is, in effect, "already here".


Not if the pax is glued to their mobile device and sees the notification as soon it is transmitted over the 'Net.



JohnnyBravo836 said:


> A driver can therefore sit in a very crowded place where people are highly likely to be ordering Uber rides, and accept pings which he or she can see are originating from very close to their location. The pax ordering the ride doesn't notice right away that the driver is shown to already be there, and the time expires quickly without the pax figuring out what's going on, and the driver cancels and collects.


Who is more blameworthy in the following situation then? Pax requests a ride from Union Station to Capital One Arena when the "Union Station Circle of Death" (one, one-way lane for all pick-up/drop-offs) is at its worst and it takes 5 to 10 minutes just to clear the pickup lane? And the same route by Metro is at most 10 minutes? Assume driver(s) is parked elsewhere and is now a pedestrian in Union Station.

Not implying I have ever shuffled in any manner at Union Station / transit center


----------



## SOLA-RAH

Benjamin M said:


> Really?
> 
> And I assume you are familiar with the kind of "shuffle" I am referring to?


Of course...DC invented both the act and the term. I have never once maliciously shuffled a pax, but I will no-show cancel any knucklehead that deserves it. Bad pick-up spots, wrong pin locations, requesting from deep inside massive crowds, refusing to walk <100ft to save 5 minutes and a trip around the block, etc., etc., all deserve to hand over their $5 for me and uber to split. Being a good driver is important, but being a good coherent pax goes a long way too.

You have to look at this way...it takes 5 mins to reach a pin, 5 mins for the clock to run out for the cancel, and 5 more mins for another ping. At most the shufflers are making $16/hr in a really unproductive way. Every shuffle is another ride for you to get. Keep the wheels moving and you'll make more money completing trips.

You'll get a real kick out of this... @New2This, tell him about the bicycle.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836

BoromirStark said:


> Not if the pax is glued to their mobile device and sees the notification as soon it is transmitted over the 'Net.
> 
> Who is more blameworthy in the following situation then? Pax requests a ride from Union Station to Capital One Arena when the "Union Station Circle of Death" (one, one-way lane for all pick-up/drop-offs) is at its worst and it takes 5 to 10 minutes just to clear the pickup lane? And the same route by Metro is at most 10 minutes? Assume driver(s) is parked elsewhere and is now a pedestrian in Union Station.
> 
> Not implying I have ever shuffled in any manner at Union Station / transit center


We're talking about two very different things, however. You're referring to a situation where the ride is, for whatever reason, impractical and financially unfeasible for a driver. I will also note in passing that the rider app does not always show accurately in real time the location of the driver. I had a rider show me, after she had already been sitting in the back seat of my car for a minute, that the app showed I was still 3 minutes away. I think a little slack is appropriate for riders on this point, which probably means an immediate text upon arrival is warranted.

But I'm talking about something _very_ different: for example, a driver who is sitting on a stool in a bar and accepting pings from riders who are very possibly standing only a few feet away. The rider sees that a driver has accepted the ride, but doesn't get immediately that the driver is shown to _already be there_. He or she is looking outside, watching for a car arriving with the description shown on the app, and of course no such car is out there, because the driver is sitting inside knocking down another drink. The rider just can't seem to figure out why he or she can't see the car (the app shows it's already here! where the hell is it?), and may look around a bit, but it's not there; it's parked somewhere else -- only the asswipe on the bar stool with the open driver app is nearby. Who would consider the possibility that the person they're supposed to be looking for is sitting next to them inside having a drink? The 5 minutes goes by quickly, and ding -- the driver cancels.

I can see how this might work, especially as you start getting nearer to bar closing time. It's pathetic. How many $3-4 scams are you going to get this way? A handful, maybe. Anyone who would do this is beneath contempt, really.

It's also not what most people here would mean by "shuffling", though. I would have no problem cutting out at 4:59 and don't feel any sympathy for paxes who can't get to the car on time. But the scam I've described above -- I'm speculating, because I've never seen it, I can only see that it might work -- is disgraceful.


----------



## doyousensehumor

*Normal opperating procedures:*

Canceling is driver canceling getting $0 before arriving.
Canceling before timer gets to 5:01, usally pax bahavior issue. $0
Canceling after trip starts for saftey or behavioral issue. $0.
Noshow is timer running down to 5:01. Pax not there. $3.75-$5.00

Beyond that, we enter a gray area.

*The mild shuffle* is basically waiting at pin drop on map, and collecting $5 (or ~3.75) noshow precisely 5:01, despite:

Placeholding pax
Seeing pax walk up to car
Pax pin drop error. Knowing pax is at oppisite end of apt or mall entrance (examples)
Pax 20 feet away, but don't look for you.
Pax illegal pick up. Usally when pax expects driver to p/u in traffic or bus lane. Driver waits in nearest legal pickup out of traffic lanes.
*The controversial shuffle* is:

Driver not going to pin
Driver hiding
Driver lieing

The difference between what I consider mild shuffling and controversial shuffling is:
For 'mild' shuffling, the pax have a WHEN and WHERE malfunction. Driver keeps his end of the deal by being at the pin at 5:01.


----------



## BoromirStark

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> It's also not what most people here would mean by "shuffling", though. I would have no problem cutting out at 4:59 and don't feel any sympathy for paxes who can't get to the car on time. But the scam I've described above -- I'm speculating, because I've never seen it, I can only see that it might work -- is disgraceful.


And what if there were a confluence of both scenarios we were discussing? Driver is A) at the bar B) parked within a block (so in a position to actually serve requests) *and* it is C) well before closing time D) pax is bar-hopping <= 5 blocks down the road with no surge / PPZ attached (unprofitable ride)


----------



## flyntflossy10

Benjamin M said:


> costing the company money?


you've been in this group how long and still say something as stupid as this?



SFOspeedracer said:


> That $1.25 essentially and usually would of been more if the driver picked up the rider and completed the trip


and I know you've said you've been driving for like four years. but the more I read from you, the more convinced i am that you're still on your first week


----------



## JohnnyBravo836

BoromirStark said:


> And what if there were a confluence of both scenarios we were discussing? Driver is A) at the bar B) parked within a block (so in a position to actually serve requests) *and* it is C) well before closing time D) pax is bar-hopping <= 5 blocks down the road with no surge / PPZ attached (unprofitable ride)


If a driver sees the location of the pick up and thinks the ride is too much damned trouble, then he or she needn't take the ping in the first place. I don't see that this is complicated. I stopped taking pings from Walmart very quickly. The reason was simple: I didn't want to bother with rides that originated at that location (for a variety of reasons).

You are saying that it makes sense to you to accept the ping, even though you have no intention of actually driving the pax because of . . . well, various reasons that seem good to you, whatever those might be. It's not the destination because there's no way of knowing that when you accept the ping. I guess you think it's reasonable to do this because you're really just punishing the pax for trying to get a driver to give the pax an unprofitable ride. Is that it?

I guess it goes without saying that a driver who's in a bar drinking is not in a position to be giving anyone rides anyway, but that's a different issue.


----------



## BoromirStark

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> If a driver sees the location of the pick up and thinks the ride is too much damned trouble, then he or she needn't take the ping in the first place. I don't see that this is complicated. I stopped taking pings from Walmart very quickly. The reason was simple: I didn't want to bother with rides that originated at that location (for a variety of reasons).


It's not "damned trouble" if the car is parked within a block of the bar, as I stated explicitly. I have picked up and completed rides when I was parked next to (or across the street from) bars, as I'm sure you have. As an aside, they were requesting trips that are doable but less feasible by public transport.



JohnnyBravo836 said:


> You are saying that it makes sense to you to accept the ping, even though you have no intention of actually driving the pax because of . . . well, various reasons that seem good to you, whatever those might be. It's not the destination because there's no way of knowing that when you accept the ping. I guess you think it's reasonable to do this because you're really just punishing the pax for trying to get a driver to give the pax an unprofitable ride. Is that it?


On Lyft, yes you do see the destination's location upon tapping arrive. And in that case, yes, I do not think non-disabled pax going *less than 5 blocks* is a productive use of R/S, in terms of compounding traffic and emitting pointless CO2.


----------



## SFOspeedracer

doyousensehumor said:


> *Normal opperating procedures:*
> 
> Canceling is driver canceling getting $0 before arriving.
> Canceling before timer gets to 5:01, usally pax bahavior issue. $0
> Canceling after trip starts for saftey or behavioral issue. $0.
> Noshow is timer running down to 5:01. Pax not there. $3.75-$5.00
> 
> Beyond that, we enter a gray area.
> 
> *The mild shuffle* is basically waiting at pin drop on map, and collecting $5 (or ~3.75) noshow precisely 5:01, despite:
> 
> Placeholding pax
> Seeing pax walk up to car
> Pax pin drop error. Knowing pax is at oppisite end of apt or mall entrance (examples)
> Pax 20 feet away, but don't look for you.
> Pax illegal pick up. Usally when pax expects driver to p/u in traffic or bus lane. Driver waits in nearest legal pickup out of traffic lanes.
> *The controversial shuffle* is:
> 
> Driver not going to pin
> Driver hiding
> Driver lieing
> 
> The difference between what I consider mild shuffling and controversial shuffling is:
> For 'mild' shuffling, the pax have a WHEN and WHERE malfunction. Driver keeps his end of the deal by being at the pin at 5:01.


Nicely worded breakdown, as your posts usually are.

Some posters commenting seem to keep referring back to "*normal operating procedure"* in discussions such as these where that is not what is really being attempted at being _discussed. _most if not all drivers agree with leaving at 5 minutes, that's a given, as that is how the technology in the app works in order for a driver to receive *a cancel fee. *Crying about the wait time makes no difference, it's still 5 minutes upon arrival until Uber decides to adjust it. otherwise, you can cancel at anytime before if you don't want the ride for no fee.

The "*mild* shuffle" also makes sense for the most part. I am not doing anything illegal and if you want to be a brat or feel entitled to still not work with me and come to me as I'm picking you up, I will let the timer run down right in front of you in my safe pull up spot.

When it comes to pax walking to the car at end of timer or near, I use my best judgement when letting my foot off the brake and turning Lyft on nearing the end of 5 minutes. There are times at 4:57 the pax walks out and shows complete disregard that I've been waiting and keeps talking to someone else in the house as they are shutting the door, so I'm outta there right at the :00, and I collect my fee. That serves a lesson in my opinion, but there are also times at 4:55 people come running with their briefcase and make it just as the icon on Uber shows to cancel, panting and apologizing and even sometimes handing me cash. I'm not gonna be a dick and still leave, as I will probably make more completing the ride, even though I have done my part like stated and waited 5 minutes. That's a personal decision I guess, some riders (not most, but some) did not intend to make a driver wait, or the app lags and says I'm still "on the way". I guess certain instances vary.

The *"controversial shuffle"* is my biggest issue and the only one I ever refer to in my replies to posts and in my own posts, there are no ground areas where that can be justified. *The driver* is undoubtedly in the wrong. I've read of sitting in a busy area such as a pub and accepting pings, hiding your car behind a location, parking in a parking lot and walking inside the building the pax is requesting a ride from, faking a riders card declining, and so many others. These very well are probably the same people who dish on the ways Uber screws their drivers but in doing so, you are feeding into the screwing. I don't understand just cancelling if you don't want a ride, or not accepting the ping in the first place. I also *really *don't understand hiding or otherwise trying to avoid confrontation .. only kids do that from parents who plan on spanking them.

Straight up scamming to make $3.90? - you are better off doing the ride, is that not what rideshare is? Otherwise, don't drive. Very easy fix. Find a work at home job if you want to sit somewhere all day. The shit rate decreases from Uber and lyft have nothing to do with riders since riders didn't have the power to adjust them. So punishing them just makes Uber latch on to the circle and punish drivers, including drivers who don't do this stupid shit.


----------



## Subaru_X

In Australia we call those sliders. 

Premeditated sliders are frowned upon, however in many cases sliders are totally kosher/halal.


----------



## SFOspeedracer

flyntflossy10 said:


> you've been in this group how long and still say something as stupid as this?
> 
> and I know you've said you've been driving for like four years. but the more I read from you, the more convinced i am that you're still on your first week


The more you read from me? Ha .. take a seat kid. I could care less if you agree or don't agree with anything I say. You're the same user who entertained the thought and ventured out to forum opinion/thoughts of using someone else's vehicle to drive them home with the Uber app on.

Anyone with a basic understanding of business and economics would realize that a company would rather a ride be completed then cancelled. Nobody's taking sides here, Uber's not innocent, but it's simple business *sense *for any company in the gig economy. The company can take their share from what the rider was charged and add it to their numbers instead of only getting ~$1.25 from a cancellation and risking a rider opting to request a ride from their competition instead or avoiding the said ride altogether.

Don't make me embarrass you on a public forum, I can talk business all day.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

not all drivers are shuffling at all costs to just not drive

if the pax is taking too long and I don't want to wait, especially when it's surging and I'd rather be making more money driving then I'm shuffling


----------



## OldBay

Benjamin M said:


> Again, I'm not going to provide specifics on how to game the system. But it has *absolutely* nothing to do with the pax. Zip, zero, zilch. It's just plain fraud. And the individual committing said fraud could be sitting at home.


So, you're talking about a bug in the application then.

Or perhaps GPS spoofing. Drivers get deactivated for that.

If there is an application bug drivers are exploiting, hopefully Uber will fix it.


----------



## nomoblankcontracts

geez this is old as ever, easier to go out just not ending the trip till around $100 than cashing out & repeating till fired

this is a good way to get a gallon of milk at wallyworld, free parking at an event yout attending or free drinks at the bar

dont have to be in a car just in the crowd works great, pax looking for car if looking at all & you sitting right next to em, or in the crowd, lobby, etc

accept ping it instantly says arrive & the countdown begins if pax not paying attention or staring at phone as soon as app says cancel collect fee order another beer, or head to checkout counter, back into the crowd thats leaving & wait for another ping

lol only did similar once during snow storm, since they want to take 90% of the surge now I was bored & the hotels are about half a mile I wanted to play in the snow so bundle up enjoyed the winter wonderland accepted a few pings made $20 went home for hot coco they readjusted a fare the previoys week i just got it back & everytime I go to wallyworld i get $4 lol free milk on uber criminals bound to get a ping while shopping

app steals from you steal back

if pax cared 90+% would tip like pizza or server half of em are banned on their 5+ account by now

pax do same thing at bars this was in 2015 a group would each order ubers and lufts 1st or nicest car or female driver or whatever prefrence gets the ride all others cancelled on, now its 7 drivers all in the same area

no love lost cant imagine the $4 adding so high they would deactivate you for it but every now & then like mentioned its just getting back money they steal i mean readjust at 3am from a no reply email address from weeks olds fares

app thinks its clever its not it only exploits the stupid

4000+ trips everyone required 1-5 miles free labor & my gas to begin that I wasnt conpensated for by a blank CONtract that tries to defraid me 90% of the time by not covering costs at illegal predatory 1970s wages

this isnt a job its a scam, scam back till its a penny stock & they all get thrown in jail or be a good ant & fail 96% of the time

eitherway eventually 96% will fail by design

thats deplorable

buy out for pennies on the dollar or bail out for this Ponzi writings on the wall it ends one day when no one can log in & all the xalls lead to an enpty office with all the phones of the hook, prepare for more cuts they're going for 100% till the feds knock the door down if they ever do & by then theyll have looted from everyone possible at that point small markets are running out of new ants to sign up population not big enough to fool after 4+ years of rampant crime against them everyone knows its a scam now lol


----------



## justaGoober

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> I can see how this might work, especially as you start getting nearer to bar closing time. It's pathetic. How many $3-4 scams are you going to get this way? A handful, maybe. Anyone who would do this is beneath contempt, really.


It seems to me that it would be very easy for Uber to identify and discipline folks that do this with any regularity.


----------



## nomoblankcontracts

justaGoober said:


> It seems to me that it would be very easy for Uber to identify and discipline folks that do this with any regularity.


nope if you excersize your independent contractor rights & understand your dealing with an organized crime racket you know to take screenshots

i have least 10 for every trip, 1 when i accept, 1 if their rating, 1 of them either responding or least read my pretext, 1 when i start trip, 1 a few minutes later, a few on the way, & 1 when i end

if not on about 5% of trips the app will steal money from you at 3am, send an email from a no reply address & call it "rider fraud" lmao & it will be a trip from a week+ ago, most dont have the info i can show the pax textin me few more minutes or saying thank you agreeing to my text, the route i took the route the app showed to take, the route google maps says is best & boom i get my money back lol, its pretty much brogrammed into the app, i even predict the trips it happens on lol, ill send myself an email with all the screenshots of trip and be like watch, uber will try & steal from this fare & boom 3am noreply email "a trips been readjusted" a few days or weeks later,

comedy how illegal they operate

i also have hundreds of screenshots showing ubers gps is innaccurate

also opted out of arbitration

deactivate for gps issues when I have evidence of your gps advising routes no human would ever take or just flat out wrong i dont think so

deactivate for cancel fee when i have screen shot with 2 blue dots within feet of eachother proves i wad there pax was there, another timestamped screenshot of app twlling you to cancel with pax name location

done deal

app cant say cancel then punish you if you do lol not labors fault drunks not paying attention or cant find car, they know they using an app to steal from strangers if they dont tip,poor people just poor not stupid

they xant do anything and they dont care they make $1 on the shuffle & $1 for everyone till some idiot "chooses" to work for free & Uber makes $4+ off that one too lmao

then they launder it thru real estate & call it a loss

seems to me it would be easier just to show "independent contractors" the details of their CONtracts per basic contract law & the 13th amendment

lets see how many drivers them "choose" $3-10gross trips LMAO because ive ignored or cancelled 99% of those for 4+ years now per my right not to be a stupid slave who works for free

plus 96% fail by design anyway to do this regularly doesnt seem like it would add up to much lol if you're going out in a blaze of glory like most should after they find out they were scammed its best to take trip to $100 so it doesn't get reviewed cash out & repeat till they kick ya, thats least 500 a day

this is $4 a pop lol just do it at walmart, while shopping a few times to recoup previous fraud against you by uber & call it a day spending all day on this doesn't really make sense but hey cancel fee pays more than the ride sp do what cha do i dont service that demo

airports only 40+ miles or cancel sorry i dont work for free & less than $10 gross is free yall some crazy desperate mofos accepting those rides

i even have evidence of them stealing my tips, i dont care what any driver does in their criminal app 90+%of it attempts to human traffic me they can all rot in prison someones driving from farther servicing these illegal requests


----------



## justaGoober

nomoblankcontracts said:


> nope if you excersize your independent contractor rights & understand your dealing with an organized crime racket you know to take screenshots
> 
> i have least 10 for every trip, 1 when i accept, 1 if their rating, 1 of them either responding or least read my pretext, 1 when i start trip, 1 a few minutes later, a few on the way, & 1 when i end
> 
> i also have hundreds of screenshots showing ubers gps is innaccurate
> 
> also opted out of arbitration
> 
> deactivate for gps issues when I have evidence of your gps advising routes no human would ever take or just flat out wrong i dont think so
> 
> deactivate for cancel fee when i have screen shot with 2 blue dots within feet of eachother proves i wad there pax was there, another timestamped screenshot of app twlling you to cancel with pax name location
> 
> done deal
> 
> app cant say cancel then punish you if you do lol not labors fault drunks not paying attention or cant find car, they know they using an app to steal from strangers if they dont tip,poor people just poor not stupid
> 
> they xant do anything and they dont care they make $1 on the shuffle & $1 for everyone till some idiot "chooses" to work for free & Uber makes $1 off that one too
> 
> then they launder it thru real estate & call it a loss
> 
> seems to me it would be easier just to show "independent contractors" the details of their CONtracts per basic contract law & the 13th amendment
> 
> lets see how many drivers them "choose" $3-10gross trips LMAO because ive ignored or cancelled 99% of those for 4+ years now per my right not to be a stupid slave who works for free


10 screen shots per trip??!!!! Wow!

While I am no lawyer, I believe, as an independent contractor, Uber can, at any time, for any reason, decide not to use you any longer.


----------



## nomoblankcontracts

justaGoober said:


> 10 screen shots per trip??!!!! Wow!
> 
> While I am no lawyer, I believe, as an independent contractor, Uber can, at any time, for any reason, decide not to use you any longer.


yup been there 3 times, everytime i presented them with evidence photo, audio, video, along with small claims, police report, media threats of their illegal activity in my jurisdiction and what do you know reqctivated

plus its organized crime get a back up driver account there almost as easy to set up as rider ones because the app will just randomly deactivate you with no notice for no reason or a mistake & all youll get is an apology when they reactivate you no reimbursement for the days or weeks it might of took...

what most drivers don't understand is that illegal terms in contracts are not binding, you never have to provide free labor(this includes the 1-5 miles to get to pick up) meaning you have zero obligation to move towards any human on uber lyfts direction without getting the details of your contract if they are not paying you lol meaning you dont have to spend $1-2+ gas, and risk your life and labor for 10 minutes just to get the details of your contract, that in itself is free labor

by law you cant even agree to such a contract as it requires free labor or less than a legal wage which is a violation of constitutional, human rights & labor laws

i knew it was an illegal Ponzi scam 5 years ago when "support" actually said the $2.40 gross fare wasnt a mistake lol & have excersized my rights as an adult human being ever since

i guess the 96% who fail by design take those blank slavery attempts me I can do math & keep a 10%ar 30+%cr cuz i dont work for free for no man woman or app

their tos doesn't supercede the Constitution lol

helps not to be desperate and have 50,000+ screenshots of blatant attenpts to defraud me by getting me to work for free because i smoke weed all day play ghost car & screenshot all my ignored requests too

you need evidence when dealing with criminals ask the popo

its why some of us are opted out of pool while others try to figure out how to scam it because its illegal and pays more to scam then provide the ride haha pool violates every states distracted driving laws learn to copy & paste your jurisdictions statutes and let them know you wont be coerced into breaking local laws, technically you're supposed to pull over to just accept a ping but no one does...

on snow days i can turn on x & the video camera & capture 500+ human trafficking attempts an hour lmao, really 15+ miles away in a blizzard no surge app says 10-20+ minites away when google maps say 30-40 & they $4 rides lmao thats pure attempt at fraud 500+ them an hour its pure comedy or charging $200+ fir a normal $60 ride and now offering an extra $9 to do it in a blizzard no thanks ill just smoke & document it


----------



## njn

uber knows about this 'issue' and allows it to happen for research and development purposes. The data is valuable, besides they get paid either way.


----------



## New2This

I was one of the people at the table when the act/term Shuffle came into being.

We were at a Meetup and someone pulled out their phone and accepted a ping. The rider was out front. The timer was triggered. Few minutes later he got $3.75. Next person at the table got the ping. Rinse and repeat. It was "Shuffled" to the next person. Some pings were passed around like a drunk sorority girl at Cowboys training camp. A legend was born.

Is it wrong? Technically speaking yes. Do I feel bad about it? Not in the least. All the different ways Uber's ****ed drivers I have ZERO issues with morality and Uber/Lyft anymore. In my day stuff I have great ethics but dealing with Uber I **** them before they **** me.

Yes riders are inconvenienced but I consider that collateral damage. Innocent bystanders.

I have Shuffled most when I've been wronged by Uber in the form and I'm trying to get back what's due to me. Uber shorts me on a cancel/trip/promotion/cleaning fee etc. I will get made whole, albeit $3.75 at a time.

Charlotte Surge also had me doing it more because it IS a paycut despite Uber's spin.

I've also done it when gas prices skyrocketed and we got nothing as far as fuel surcharge.

If the rider complains at all they get it back from Uber. From what I understand they don't even have to call Rohit, it's almost automatic. It comes out of Uber's pocket.

And to @SOLA-RAH point yes I've Shuffled on bike before.


----------



## justaGoober

New2This said:


> In my day stuff I have great ethics but dealing with Uber I @@@@ them before they @@@@ me.


"Situational" ethics are hardly ethics...:wink:


----------



## New2This

justaGoober said:


> "Situational" ethics are hardly ethics...:wink:


Uber's the exception lol


----------



## EphLux

Benjamin M said:


> I'm out busting my ass trying to earn a few bucks doing this gig with integrity.


You must not be making $0.60 a mile in a market with constant gridlock and 87 octane gas is $4.50 a gallon and passengers who routinely order their Uber ride as they step in to the shower. If you don't shuffle under the above circumstances, you are simply foolish.


----------



## nomoblankcontracts

ethics dont fill the gas tank

shuffle on
get it how you live

i prefer to just screen from my bed but will get $ stolen from me back thats just physics


----------



## EphLux

PS, during morning rush, I wait 2:00 and then shuffle. I also shuffle or cancel immediately if pickup is on lethally dangerous location and passenger not ready, toes to curb. Uber X Passengers are paying bus fare rates in Los Angeles. The city bus doesn't wait for them, why should we wait for them?



SFOspeedracer said:


> One thing is for sure, I can't imagine how the drivers on this site would feel if they were the riders in some of the things they post.


I dont make my hard working, hard hustling Uber or Lyft drivers wait for my brown asss. I'm no damn princess. I call Uber Lyft when I am ready to hop in the car. Not when I'm about to get in the shower.

PPS: Many of my L.A. passengers are financially literate and KNOW they are under paying us for the service they receive. I even had a successful businessman come out and say so. This was when the driver cut was closer to $080 a mile! So OP, please take your virtue signaling somewhere else.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916

SFOspeedracer said:


> I posted and replied to something similar and caught the hate in its fury, but I personally don't give two shits .. It's horrible .. What I thought was shuffling was at the 5 or seconds before 5 minute up mark, you prepare to leave, like laying off the brake .. Not the dumb shit I've recently learned. As a frequent rider reading about it is sick
> 
> The worst part? The large amount of posters who see nothing wrong with it and defend it, even if they don't do it themselves


If I am reading this correctly. If it takes you time to get to the curb why not go to the curb then order the ride? If you are walking out at 4:55 expecting me to wait gtfoh with that nonsense.


----------



## SFOspeedracer

EphLux said:


> PS, during morning rush, I wait 2:00 and then shuffle. I also shuffle or cancel immediately if pickup is on lethally dangerous location and passenger not ready, toes to curb. Uber X Passengers are paying bus fare rates in Los Angeles. The city bus doesn't wait for them, why should we wait for them?
> 
> 
> I dont make my hard working, hard hustling Uber or Lyft drivers wait for my brown asss. I'm no damn princess. I call Uber Lyft when I am ready to hop in the car. Not when I'm about to get in the shower.
> 
> PPS: Many of my L.A. passengers are financially literate and KNOW they are under paying us for the service they receive. I even had a successful businessman come out and say so. This was when the driver cut was closer to $080 a mile! So OP, please take your virtue signaling somewhere else.


Nobody's talking about drivers having to "wait for them", stop quoting me in responses that have nothing to do with the point of any of my posts. I'm clearly talking about the scamming, if you have an itch to scam then by all means, scam away. Don't be mad when rates are cut even more, especially in a garbage saturated market such as LA.

As far as cancelling before the timer, every driver is obviously free to cancel whenever they want within the length of time between acceptance and pickup. I'm also not the OP.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916

Benjamin M said:


> Accepting a ping, not moving, and waiting until you can cancel and collect. That's what I am talking about. And PLEASE DO NOT DO THIS.


There is a use for this. When a passenger requests then cancels. Repeatedly. It's a battle of will at this point. I will not scream uncle.

A person on my naughty list. Since being unmatched is a lie. I will have a field day with a name and address that match up.

There is a use for everything.


----------



## Drivincrazy

Or, how about this: in LV, @ Caesar's Palace, there are at least four pu/do locations. New visitors every weekend don't know which one is which...they just take a stab at one. I arrive at main valet in front...wait 4 minutes, get a call..."where are you?" Main Valet. We can't see you. Oh, you're in back Colosseum parking garage...I see. If it's a high surged ride and not gridlocked traffic between...I go get 'em. If not, cancel at 5:01. I'm not losing money or time for Uber, although my sentiments are with pax. Uber doesn't care who they screw as long as they get the money. Let's see how long this bs will last.


----------



## Roadmasta

Anyone who keeps you waiting more than two minutes needs to be shuffled. This is how you teach them not to do this again. I will take into consideration a pax that texts sorry I will be right out. Any passenger that puts the ping in wrong place deserves to be shuffled unless they call right away and it's not to far to get them. I have had passengers ping me for a train that hasn't come in and they text I'll be right in. No train in station or just pulling up, shuffled. No money earned for waiting for paxholes, most likely I will make the same by not driving them. I'm part time but I value my time. No reason for paxholes to keep you waiting as they know how far away you are.


----------



## nomoblankcontracts

SFOspeedracer said:


> Nobody's talking about drivers having to "wait for them", stop quoting me in responses that have nothing to do with the point of any of my posts. I'm clearly talking about the scamming, if you have an itch to scam then by all means, scam away. Don't be mad when rates are cut even more, especially in a garbage saturated market such as LA.
> 
> As far as cancelling before the timer, every driver is obviously free to cancel whenever they want within the length of time between acceptance and pickup. I'm also not the OP.


rates only get cut because superscabs, super desperate, super stupid accept rides that pay less than $10 gross telling the algo please sir can i have another so algo sees how low it can go

has nothing to do with shuffles

uber lyft exploiting idiots till they fail and more idiots sign up, ive managed to ignore them for years, opted out of pool, rarely even turn x on not my fault idiots cant do math and Uber thinks the same only difference is i dont have to follow labor laws all i have to do is excercize my human rights not to work for free or illegal childrens wages from the 70s

ignore cancel screen or dont & fail i only accept the legal contracts that arent trying to defraud me


----------



## Invisible

I don’t shuffle. I don’t hide from the pax, nor do I not move to get them to cancel. Rarely do I even wait the 5 min. If a pax isn’t ready in 3, I usually cancel where I get nothing and move on to the next ping. 

I will not defraud pax. Integrity is doing the right thing when no ones looking. What some drivers do to defraud pax is abhorrent.


----------



## Boca Ratman

Benjamin M said:


> Watched it in person. Indeed you can make money ripping off the system by not moving an inch. I don't want to encourage this behavior which is why I am not going to explain exactly how to do it.





Benjamin M said:


> In this case, the driver is nowhere near the pax. The driver does not drive. And somehow they get away with it, even doing it multiple times in a short period of time.





Benjamin M said:


> By "house" I basically meant sitting in a stationary place. I happened to witness this being done in a bar.


Not sure what you saw, believe you saw, or were told and believed but,

If the driver does not make progress towards pax, they get no cancel fee.

The 2 minute timer for the pax cancel window does not even start until the driver makes progress towards the destination.

If the driver does not make "acceptable progress " < in uber's opinion, towards pax they get no cancel fee.

I know for a fact, through experience, the above to be true.

Once, I accepted a ping while driving south. Puck up was north of me. I had to wait at a light, then another light, Male a u turn wait at light again. 7 minutes had passed by this point and I was at the same light as when I received the request but north bound. Shortly after pax canceled. No fee. I complained, was denied, complained several more times, still denied. Then, Rohit called me to deny me.

You can not ait stationary and collect a cancel fee.


----------



## nomoblankcontracts

integrity don't fill the gas tank

steal from me I steal from you

buy a car
not my problem
pax dont care im being scammed i dont care if they do

divide & conquer woohoo app dont care neither do i


----------



## Invisible

BoromirStark said:


> I think you are referring to this post.


That post is disgusting and ruthless!


----------



## nomoblankcontracts

Boca Ratman said:


> Not sure what you saw, believe you saw, or were told and believed but,
> 
> If the driver does not make progress towards pax, they get no cancel fee.
> 
> The 2 minute timer for the pax cancel window does not even start until the driver makes progress towards the destination.
> 
> If the driver does not make "acceptable progress " < in uber's opinion, towards pax they get no cancel fee.
> 
> I know for a fact, through experience, the above to be true.
> 
> Once, I accepted a ping while driving south. Puck up was north of me. I had to wait at a light, then another light, Male a u turn wait at light again. 7 minutes had passed by this point and I was at the same light as when I received the request but north bound. Shortly after pax canceled. No fee. I complained, was denied, complained several more times, still denied. Then, Rohit called me to deny me.
> 
> You can not ait stationary and collect a cancel fee.


you can if you're standing, sitting, walking, taking a dump building a snowma, watching the telly, eatin a steak, shopping for milk .... within 100 feet of request

app just says arrived & starts the countdown you could be in a hotel lobby pax still in room boom timer on lol id say 2nd floor of a hotel you could collect em all day from pax still in their room requesting or riding a train or train platform station haha


----------



## Invisible

Beninmankato said:


> Read a lot of posts about hiding the car around the corner or in the parking lot to get the $5 no show fee. I would advise all new drivers to be very cautious about taking any advice from this forum. Seems to be mostly manned by jokers and haters.


Great point. I wrote that in a different thread. I don't think this forum is the norm. The drivers I've met don't shuffle or do other shady practices.


----------



## SFOspeedracer

nomoblankcontracts said:


> rates only get cut because superscabs, super desperate, super stupid accept rides that pay less than $10 gross telling the algo please sir can i have another so algo sees how low it can go
> 
> has nothing to do with shuffles
> 
> uber lyft exploiting idiots till they fail and more idiots sign up, ive managed to ignore them for years, opted out of pool, rarely even turn x on not my fault idiots cant do math and Uber thinks the same only difference is i dont have to follow labor laws all i have to do is excercize my human rights not to work for free or illegal childrens wages from the 70s
> 
> ignore cancel screen or dont & fail i only accept the legal contracts that arent trying to defraud me


Maybe not directly correlated, but if you think there can never be any retaliation for the lost opportunities with cancels and cancel fee disputes, you're wrong

Uber is stupid, but it doesn't take a rocket scientist to catch on to something like that if enough drivers participate. However this site makes up only around 3% of active drivers

And good for you .. your tangents are of no interest to me, if you feel the same way about my responses - also good for you


----------



## UberUber81

Nobody is shuffling, just to shuffle.
Our time is worth something.
Consider this math, if you do 20 trips a day, and pax make you wait 3 mins each trip, that's an hour of money-making time gone forever (3 x 20 mins). If you make $20 an hour in your market and work 6 days a week, you just lost $120ish for that week.
When pax make you wait, they are stealing time from you, which, time is money friend!


----------



## SFOspeedracer

Boca Ratman said:


> Not sure what you saw, believe you saw, or were told and believed but,
> 
> If the driver does not make progress towards pax, they get no cancel fee.
> 
> The 2 minute timer for the pax cancel window does not even start until the driver makes progress towards the destination.
> 
> If the driver does not make "acceptable progress " < in uber's opinion, towards pax they get no cancel fee.
> 
> I know for a fact, through experience, the above to be true.
> 
> Once, I accepted a ping while driving south. Puck up was north of me. I had to wait at a light, then another light, Male a u turn wait at light again. 7 minutes had passed by this point and I was at the same light as when I received the request but north bound. Shortly after pax canceled. No fee. I complained, was denied, complained several more times, still denied. Then, Rohit called me to deny me.
> 
> You can not ait stationary and collect a cancel fee.


You can if you are close enough, and if you are not even in the car, but sitting at the place where the ride is being called.

Uber has taken steps I've read elsewhere to combat this particular fraud, but it still happens when the demand in that particular area is significant


----------



## nomoblankcontracts

SFOspeedracer said:


> Maybe not directly correlated, but if you think there can never be any retaliation for the lost opportunities with cancels and cancel fee disputes, you're wrong
> 
> Uber is stupid, but it doesn't take a rocket scientist to catch on to something like that if enough drivers participate. However this site makes up only around 3% of active drivers
> 
> And good for you .. your tangents are of no interest to me, if you feel the same way about my responses - also good for you


uber is not stupid lmao they are active particpants lmao

they do not care they get a cut on every transaction and just launder it thru real estate

in 4000 trips i have maybe 10 cancel fees i actually find them insulting and cancel dont charge rider so i canbrequest unmatch & note the human trafficking attempt in writing

i find it hilarious other drivers are basically engaing in penny scams, i can long haul an extra $7 when im stilen from or just upcharge an x to an xl to double a fare every now & then to get back

i assume all drivers who are about to quit the scam do something to get back stolen funds

when you gamify legal work dont be suprised when people try to game it like i said in 2015 pax did the same thing 5+ in a group 5+ Ubers 5+ Lyft requests and then they all start comparing vehicles & pictures stealing from all the drivers they cancel on while getting the 1-2 cars they want

nothing will ever happen to thos scammers

i have least 1000 screenshots with just initials or obvious fake names thats a scam im not picking up gamgsya boo at 3 am or "l" or whatever nothing will happen to those scammers

all the riders that lie to get free rides no consequences actually theyre rewarded because they get banned & find out how easy it is to open an anonymous account & really start scamming nothing happens tp them either

if you want to scam a scammer for $4 a pop more power to ya

retaliation? lmao worse they can do is deactivate you oh nose i lost a job that tries to human traffic me dozens of times a day, lies to me, pays 1970s wages and actually has the audacity to document it in receipts lmao

plus you can buy or set up driver accounts its trivial

its organized crime people

the smart ones figure out how to earn 96% sleep with the fishes


----------



## Boca Ratman

SFOspeedracer said:


> You can if you are close enough, and if you are not even in the car, but sitting at the place where the ride is being called.
> 
> Uber has taken steps I've read elsewhere to combat this particular fraud, but it still happens when the demand in that particular area is significant


Yes, if you are at the pax's pick up location. However, in 10k plus rides, never has a pax requested a ride from my house.


----------



## VanGuy

So this would explain why people say they're right on top of a request but they don't get the ping and someone 3 minutes away does. Uber's attempt to combat the controversial shuffle?


----------



## Boca Ratman

VanGuy said:


> So this would explain why people say they're right on top of a request but they don't get the ping and someone 3 minutes away does. Uber's attempt to combat the controversial shuffle?


It's more fraud prevention and to avoid the appearance of a "street hail".


----------



## New2This

Come down off the cross. We need the wood for the fire.


----------



## Gtown Driver

nomoblankcontracts said:


> when you gamify legal work dont be suprised when people try to game it


Pretty much.

I've learned (a bit too late really) that everything is gaming us. Everything we utilize or get into games us in some way. They call em car stealerships for a reason. We got a great low price on the C8 that gives you the performance of a 200,000 dollar car at 75 percent price difference. We just need a 5,000 dollar deposit to get you reserved for when it comes out in July. You know for mark up and stuff like that and maybe some other fees later on, you know.

Health care...yeah. College tuition system...yeah. Giant making you pay 5 dollars for cherries you can get at Aldi for 1 dollar? yeah.


----------



## Benjamin M

Boca Ratman said:


> Not sure what you saw, believe you saw, or were told and believed but,
> 
> If the driver does not make progress towards pax, they get no cancel fee.
> 
> The 2 minute timer for the pax cancel window does not even start until the driver makes progress towards the destination.
> 
> If the driver does not make "acceptable progress " < in uber's opinion, towards pax they get no cancel fee.
> 
> I know for a fact, through experience, the above to be true.
> 
> Once, I accepted a ping while driving south. Puck up was north of me. I had to wait at a light, then another light, Male a u turn wait at light again. 7 minutes had passed by this point and I was at the same light as when I received the request but north bound. Shortly after pax canceled. No fee. I complained, was denied, complained several more times, still denied. Then, Rohit called me to deny me.
> 
> You can not ait stationary and collect a cancel fee.


I know what I saw.



Boca Ratman said:


> You can not ait stationary and collect a cancel fee.


Watched multiple drivers doing it multiple times in person. Hate to break it to you, it is absolutely possible.


----------



## nomoblankcontracts

Boca Ratman said:


> It's more fraud prevention and to avoid the appearance of a "street hail".


never work past 7:30pm id assume by now its just a swarm of people waiving 10-20+ dollar bills around any car with a sticker ignoring all rides

really dont get it rob customer steal from driver when they the ones in eachothers presence and can cannabalize but then i remember its a Ponzi scam madoff would be proud & go back to thinking people actually accept these pings i ignore or cancel from farther & don't know wheter to laugh or cry but its usually laugh as i toke a bowl cuz im on ghost car duty for 8 hours till the next day


----------



## justaGoober

nomoblankcontracts said:


> uber is not stupid lmao they are active particpants lmao
> 
> they do not care they get a cut on every transaction and just launder it thru real estate
> 
> in 4000 trips i have maybe 10 cancel fees i actually find them insulting and cancel dont charge rider so i canbrequest unmatch & note the human trafficking attempt in writing
> 
> i find it hilarious other drivers are basically engaing in penny scams, i can long haul an extra $7 when im stilen from or just upcharge an x to an xl to double a fare every now & then to get back
> 
> i assume all drivers who are about to quit the scam do something to get back stolen funds
> 
> when you gamify legal work dont be suprised when people try to game it like i said in 2015 pax did the same thing 5+ in a group 5+ Ubers 5+ Lyft requests and then they all start comparing vehicles & pictures stealing from all the drivers they cancel on while getting the 1-2 cars they want
> 
> nothing will ever happen to thos scammers
> 
> i have least 1000 screenshots with just initials or obvious fake names thats a scam im not picking up gamgsya boo at 3 am or "l" or whatever nothing will happen to those scammers
> 
> all the riders that lie to get free rides no consequences actually theyre rewarded because they get banned & find out how easy it is to open an anonymous account & really start scamming nothing happens tp them either
> 
> if you want to scam a scammer for $4 a pop more power to ya
> 
> retaliation? lmao worse they can do is deactivate you oh nose i lost a job that tries to human traffic me dozens of times a day, lies to me, pays 1970s wages and actually has the audacity to document it in receipts lmao
> 
> plus you can buy or set up driver accounts its trivial
> 
> its organized crime people
> 
> the smart ones figure out how to earn 96% sleep with the fishes


A bunch of frontier gibberish!


----------



## Lissetti

*This an an incident that I ran into last year as an Uber driver. I suppose this other Uber driver was doing a version of what is being discussed here.*

I had a pick up from Mercer Island (a *very* wealthy district of Seattle) one Saturday night. I arrived at a house where a dinner party was just winding down. My pax, a young 20 something girl arrived at my car with her friend in tow, both dressed in evening gowns and heels. My pax, standing next to my car, asked if I could wait there until her friend's Uber arrived, which was only 2 minutes away. I told her I would and watched the roadway above for approaching headlights. In another minute I saw the headlights of a Prius at the top of the hill. The car stopped and just sat. This was a winding road down to the waterfront were we were, and the road was obscured by trees and foliage at times. The driver sat behind one of these trees.

The girl looked at her app and said that her ride was here, but had stopped about 1 minute away. Then her phone rang. I heard her say, "Umm I live in Ballard......OK.........Ugh..........OK .........Thanks." Then she hung up. She then said to her friend, "That was weird....OK wait.......He's getting further away." I looked up to the top of the hill and saw the Prius' lights were driving away. The girls said he was now seven minutes away. I knew this was not a difficult place to find, and there was only one way in and out. Where the driver had sat was the final 300 feet of the trip, the actual driveway to the residence, and in order to leave, he would have back up and turn his car around.

I told her to cancel immediately. The driver had called to ask her *destination*, not where her *pick up* location was, should he be lost. The girl looked at her phone and said the next Uber (besides him) was 20 minutes away. My actual pax asked me if her friend could ride with us and then request me herself once they got to my pax's destination. I told her yes, and that's what she did. When we got to the girl's residence in Ballard, I asked her to check her account. I had assumed all this time the girl had cancelled, but she was new to Uber and didn't quite know how it works. I expected to hear her say she was charged the cancel fee, but no....

Turns out the driver had started the trip, and drove his car empty to her residence, and completed the trip, collecting a $25.00+fare in the process. I told the girl she had been scammed and showed her how to dispute the charges. I also made sure she disputed the right trip, his.....not mine. I told her also if she needed to use me as witness, I would do that.

Uber did contact me the next day and I gave them my statement. Uber _does_ care when they have to refund money. Plus they had to do a kindness by giving this girl ride credits. BTW this girl wasn't rich. They had been attending their very wealthy boss's Christmas party.


----------



## UberAdrian

BoromirStark said:


> And do you see anything wrong with non-disabled people requesting rides literally across a traffic circle such as Dupont Circle, controlled by not one, but two sets of traffic lights, when walking could well be faster? Or rides that could be substantially faster by rail transit?
> 
> Or will we begin to make excuses for petulant, entitled paxholes who contribute to gridlock and CO2 emissions by making ridiculous rides such as those?
> 
> I'm not referring to shuffling while away from the vehicle in a building, on foot, or even by bike.


Don't worry man. Your fee includes wait time!


----------



## VanGuy

Ouch, if you're already there, why drive empty and chance loosing the cash?


----------



## Benjamin M

The drivers I witnessed doing this are members of UP. One showed a screen shot of around $80 from doing this. 

Care to speak up, guys? I'll PM my address for the death threats. ?


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Lissetti said:


> Turns out the driver had started the trip, and drove his car empty to her residence, and completed the trip, collecting a $25.00+fare in the process.


I'm missing something here. Why would the driver not do the same trip with the pax?

.


----------



## Lissetti

Who is John Galt? said:


> I'm missing something here. Why would the driver not do the same trip with the pax?
> 
> .


I have no idea. No one on my board could figure out this driver's game. It's a poor one at that.

Here was the original post in the thread.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/fradulent-drivers.250558/page-7#post-3796715
.....And my original guess as to why he didn't want an actual pax in the car: ? ?

*
Lissetti
Honey Badger
Article Manager
Moderator*
Apr 2, 2018

Yeah I don't know what was in this scam Ant's mind. I couldn't offer a decent explanation to my pax. Maybe he ate at a Taco Truck and just sharted.


----------



## SFOspeedracer

Boca Ratman said:


> Yes, if you are at the pax's pick up location. However, in 10k plus rides, never has a pax requested a ride from my house.


Neither here, but the situation at hand is being out at a populous place and scamming


----------



## Benjamin M

SFOspeedracer said:


> Neither here, but the situation at hand is being out at a populous place and scamming


Yep, this


----------



## Uber's Guber

Benjamin M said:


> I recently found out what "shuffling" actually means and it made me sick.


You're a well-known member on this forum and a rideshare driver for one whole year, and you're just now learning what "shuffling" means??? -o:
That makes _me_ sick. 
HeII, that makes me wanna cry! :cryin:


----------



## Benjamin M

Uber's Guber said:


> You're a well-known member on this forum and a rideshare driver for one whole year, and you're just now learning what "shuffling" means??? -o:
> That makes _me_ sick.
> HeII, that makes me wanna cry! :cryin:


Based on many replies to this thread, apparently it has two different meanings. And that's a relief.


----------



## BoromirStark

Lissetti said:


> Yeah I don't know what was in this scam Ant's mind. I couldn't offer a decent explanation to my pax. Maybe he ate at a Taco Truck and just sharted.


Or, considering this is Seattle, ate nattō and had nothing to wash it out.


----------



## SFOspeedracer

Uber's Guber said:


> You're a well-known member on this forum and a rideshare driver for one whole year, and you're just now learning what "shuffling" means??? -o:
> That makes _me_ sick.
> HeII, that makes me wanna cry! :cryin:


 Are you really Uber's guber :jimlad:


----------



## BigBadJohn

Complaint department. 13th floor ma'am.


----------



## Benjamin M

SFOspeedracer said:


> Are you really Uber's guber :jimlad:


Heck yes he is! The man, the legend! ?


----------



## OldBay

Benjamin M said:


> The drivers I witnessed doing this are members of UP. One showed a screen shot of around $80 from doing this.
> 
> Care to speak up, guys? I'll PM my address for the death threats. ?


I'm going to guess you guys are not friends anymore?


----------



## Gtown Driver

Benjamin M said:


> I'm out busting my ass trying to earn a few bucks doing this gig with integrity. And some drivers are gaming the system, earning as much or more than I do actually driving.


You're a cool guye and all and you brought me the famous chickens so you're always down because of that

but I want to know if Uber's integrity pulled this off.


----------



## Benjamin M

Gtown Driver said:


> You're a cool guye and all and you brought me the famous chickens so you're always down because of that
> 
> but I want to know if Uber's integrity pulled this off.
> 
> View attachment 338816


Thanks for speaking up, man. But what y'all are doing is wrong.

Like I said, if you're that jaded, find something else to do. Some of us are trying to work honestly in this messed up gig.


----------



## UberLaLa

Shuffling, or shooting for the Cancel Fee just plain 'tupid. Pennies on the dollar, really. I have maybe 2-3 trips a year where I Cancel on passenger. Average 2k a week in Earnings. I don't have time to mess with pennies.


----------



## Gtown Driver

Benjamin M said:


> Thanks for speaking up, man. But what y'all are doing is wrong.
> 
> Like I said, if you're that jaded, find something else to do. Some of us are trying to work honestly in this messed up gig.


I understand. No skin off my back.

Just would still like to know if you believe Uber's integrity got that mansion?


----------



## Benjamin M

Gtown Driver said:


> I understand. No skin off my back.
> 
> Just would still like to know if you believe Uber's integrity got that mansion?


And I also think you're a good guy. :smiles:

Momma raised an honest man. I was just appalled by what I saw.

Is Uber looking out for the best interest of drivers? Hell naw. That's why they want to replace us with autonomous vehicles.

But, again, some of us are trying to do this gig with integrity. To sit and watch people earn more than I do in a day of actually driving, AND 1*ing the victims of this scam, is simply deplorable. Two wrongs don't make it right.

And yeah I'm proud of the record breaking Eats delivery ? Still gotta try that Lee's Famous, maybe dinner tonight!


----------



## Gtown Driver

Benjamin M said:


> And I also think you're a good guy. :smiles:
> 
> Momma raised an honest man. I was just appalled by what I saw.
> 
> Is Uber looking out for the best interest of drivers? Hell naw. That's why they want to replace us with autonomous vehicles.
> 
> But, again, some of us are trying to do this gig with integrity. To sit and watch people earn more than I do in a day of actually driving, AND 1*ing the victims of this scam, is simply deplorable. Two wrongs don't make it right.
> 
> And yeah I'm proud of the record braking Eats delivery ? Still gotta try that Lee's Famous, maybe dinner tonight!


That's fair. I understand where you're coming from.

We'll still have loving the Famous Recipe in common. Them good cooked chickens are a blessing. LMK how you like.


----------



## Transportador

Shuffling (the fraudulent type) is bad since you will not make good money on rides and meet hot chicks if they're not in your car. Unless you're already with a hot chick while shuffling, LOL.


----------



## New2This

Transportador said:


> Shuffling (the fraudulent type) is bad since you will not make good money on rides and meet hot chicks if they're not in your car. Unless you're already with a hot chick while shuffling, LOL.


Considering that people have Shuffled while

*eating

*drinking

*taking a leak

*taking a dump

*biking

I'd be surprised if someone hasn't Shuffled while performing carnal acts


----------



## Cableguynoe

Benjamin M said:


> I'm out busting my ass trying to earn a few bucks doing this gig with integrity. And some drivers are gaming the system,


Not defending shuffling but do you not think that gaming the system happens in *every single job* you can possibly think of?

Hell, my mailman does it. Tracking shows delivered and I don't get it until the next day.
My president does it also.

Gaming the system for a few bucks is really really small potatoes compared to what is going on in the world.


----------



## Benjamin M

Hey man, what's wrong is wrong.


----------



## Transportador

Cableguynoe said:


> Not defending shuffling but do you not think that gaming the system happens in *every single job* you can possibly think of?
> 
> Hell, my mailman does it. Tracking shows delivered and I don't get it until the next day.
> My president does it also.
> 
> Gaming the system for a few bucks is really really small potatoes compared to what is going on in the world.


All of us drivers have been and continue to be "shuffled" by Uber and Lyft!!! I want a special council investigation into their wrong doings, LOL.


----------



## Gtown Driver

Lot of wrongs wronging.

Least theres nothing wrong with dat Famous Recipe


----------



## Benjamin M

What mostly bothered me is that this is directly affecting pax. Watched 1* ratings with complaints being given to people using the platform. Literally insult to injury. 

Again, that jaded? Find something else.


----------



## Transportador

Benjamin M said:


> What mostly bothered me is that this is directly affecting pax. Watched 1* ratings with complaints being given to people using the platform. Literally insult to injury.
> 
> Again, that jaded? Find something else.


Yes it is totally wrong.

It does, however, makes pax appreciate honest, hard working, prompt drivers big time. I hear it all the time from pax who don't understand why 2 or 3 drivers before my picking them up kept cancelling when they are in real need of going somewhere. Tips and 5 stars for me!


----------



## VanGuy

New2This said:


> Considering that people have Shuffled while
> 
> *eating
> 
> *drinking
> 
> *taking a leak
> 
> *taking a dump
> 
> *biking
> 
> I'd be surprised if someone hasn't Shuffled while performing carnal acts


Now that's a ******* video right there. Although lots of pax would suddenly learn whats been happening, they'd need a couple minutes to become upset about it.


----------



## Transportador

VanGuy said:


> Now that's a ******* video right there. Although lots of pax would suddenly learn whats been happening, they'd need a couple minutes to become upset about it. :smiles:


We can't let the secret out! Pax will realize they can sign up to drive and shuffle too themselves to make a few bucks while waiting for their shuffling drivers to show up, LOL.


----------



## BoromirStark

Transportador said:


> Yes it is totally wrong.
> 
> It does, however, makes pax appreciate honest, hard working, prompt drivers big time. I hear it all the time from pax who don't understand why 2 or 3 drivers before my picking them up kept cancelling when they are in real need of going somewhere. Tips and 5 stars for me!


If they don't mention the fact they have been cancelled on, there is no way of discerning the paxholes who robotically blurt "I (really) appreciate [the pickup]" from those who have a genuine need and actually tip R/S drivers in general.

I did have someone in middle-of-nowhere Potomac MD (Mansion-land) wait 47 minutes from ride request to pickup, and the ride was pleasant enough that, at its conclusion, I formed a LinkedIn connection with him.


----------



## nouberipo

Benjamin M said:


> I really don't give a shit either. What these people are doing is horrible.
> 
> And we wonder why rates are being cut. Maybe because of drivers essentially committing fraud, costing the company money?
> 
> It's sick, I'm sorry. Feels good to get that off my chest.


What is horrible is that drivers have to wait until the 5 minute mark......disrespect for the driver from the paxole as well as Uber. What is horrible is that drivers are only paid .12 cents to wait, per minute thus maybe they need to increase the wait time. What is horrible is that most drivers in the end are paid under minimum wage with no benefits. What is horrible is that cities surge, Uber takes the surge money and then doesn't pass it on to the drivers who drove in the traffic jams (e.g. rush hour, event traffic, sporting events, etc.) What is horrible is that drivers have been lied to for years now on a very consistent basis. What is horrible is that some ants don't see the reality that if they don't drive a surge they are actually losing money. What is horrible is that Uber is charging paxoles for surge but failing to let the paxole know that none of the surge fare goes to the drivers. What is horrible is that a company can get away with this in the United States and still be in operation. What is horrible is the money leaking out of communities around the country as the surge money that used to fairly go to drivers so they can spend it in their communities now goes to investors and the C-suite of Uber in California. What is horrible is how slow regulators have been to step in and stop this company that represents everything that is wrong with this county.


----------



## Transportador

BoromirStark said:


> If they don't mention the fact they have been cancelled on, there is no way of discerning the paxholes who robotically blurt "I (really) appreciate [the pickup]" from those who have a genuine need and actually tip R/S drivers in general.
> 
> I did have someone in middle-of-nowhere Potomac MD (Mansion-land) wait 47 minutes from ride request to pickup, and the ride was pleasant enough that, at its conclusion, I formed a LinkedIn connection with him.


Usually the pax who have been shuffled upon are frustrated and will tell you, especially when they really need to get somewhere important (like to work).


----------



## Roadmasta

I did a ghost run at 2.5x. I was waiting for pax and decided to call them at 2 minutes 30 seconds, answered drunk. I explained where I was. Then she called me a minute later, drunk as a skunk and said I see you now I'm in the taxi driving by you. I said thanks started the trip followed taxi. Short ride, never heard anything about it. I think she gave me five stars and a late night hero badge.


----------



## BoromirStark

Transportador said:


> Usually the pax who have been shuffled upon are frustrated and will tell you, especially when they really need to get somewhere important (like to work).


That may be your experience or simply my lack of encountering pax like that. At the risk of profiling, there is a certain profile of paxhole who will do the monotone "I really appreciate it" --> No tip


----------



## Transportador

nouberipo said:


> What is horrible is that drivers have to wait until the 5 minute mark......disrespect for the driver from the paxole as well as Uber. What is horrible is that drivers are only paid .12 cents to wait, per minute thus maybe they need to increase the wait time. What is horrible is that most drivers in the end are paid under minimum wage with no benefits. What is horrible is that cities surge, Uber takes the surge money and then doesn't pass it on to the drivers who drove in the traffic jams (e.g. rush hour, event traffic, sporting events, etc.) What is horrible is that drivers have been lied to for years now on a very consistent basis. What is horrible is that some ants don't see the reality that if they don't drive a surge they are actually losing money. What is horrible is that Uber is charging paxoles for surge but failing to let the paxole know that none of the surge fare goes to the drivers. What is horrible is that a company can get away with this in the United States and still be in operation. What is horrible is the money leaking out of communities around the country as the surge money that used to fairly go to drivers so they can spend it in their communities now goes to investors and the C-suite of Uber in California. What is horrible is how slow regulators have been to step in and stop this company that represents everything that is wrong with this county.


Yeah for sure! There are always scammers out there in everything. The drivers shuffle is partly due to the fact that Uber and Lyft are stealing money left and right from both riders and drivers, not to mention their investors, while ruining the livelihood of many taxi drivers around the entire freaking planet and getting away with it. People don't feel bad when they are stealing from assholes, even though they know it's wrong. I personally want some of that gold from Saddam Hussein, LOL.



Roadmasta said:


> I did a ghost run at 2.5x. I was waiting for pax and decided to call them at 2 minutes 30 seconds, answered drunk. I explained where I was. Then she called me a minute later, drunk as a skunk and said I see you now I'm in the taxi driving by you. I said thanks started the trip followed taxi. Short ride, never heard anything about it. I think she gave me five stars and a late night hero badge.


U r da man!!! My new hero. Please run for president!


----------



## Benjamin M

nouberipo said:


> What is horrible is that drivers have to wait until the 5 minute mark......disrespect for the driver from the paxole as well as Uber. What is horrible is that drivers are only paid .12 cents to wait, per minute thus maybe they need to increase the wait time. What is horrible is that most drivers in the end are paid under minimum wage with no benefits. What is horrible is that cities surge, Uber takes the surge money and then doesn't pass it on to the drivers who drove in the traffic jams (e.g. rush hour, event traffic, sporting events, etc.) What is horrible is that drivers have been lied to for years now on a very consistent basis. What is horrible is that some ants don't see the reality that if they don't drive a surge they are actually losing money. What is horrible is that Uber is charging paxoles for surge but failing to let the paxole know that none of the surge fare goes to the drivers. What is horrible is that a company can get away with this in the United States and still be in operation. What is horrible is the money leaking out of communities around the country as the surge money that used to fairly go to drivers so they can spend it in their communities now goes to investors and the C-suite of Uber in California. What is horrible is how slow regulators have been to step in and stop this company that represents everything that is wrong with this county.


Read the more recent posts. "Shuffling" has different definitions. What I posted about is a scam, pure and simple.



BoromirStark said:


> That may be your experience or simply my lack of encountering pax like that. At the risk of profiling, there is a certain profile of paxhole who will do the monotone "I really appreciate it" --> No tip


"Five stars! Thanks!" - doesn't rate or tip. ?‍♂


----------



## Amos69

Benjamin M said:


> What I am referring to is very, very wrong. Not what you described. And hopefully this is not a common tactic.


I see signs of it all over Seattle. I have seen drivers do this on rides I took after they cancel that were Unicorns! The effort and energy some people put toward earning $3.25 is ridiculous. I am working for $26.50 and + runs!


----------



## doyousensehumor

Cableguynoe said:


> Not defending shuffling but do you not think that gaming the system happens in *every single job* you can possibly think of?
> 
> Hell, my mailman does it. Tracking shows delivered and I don't get it until the next day.
> My president does it also.
> 
> Gaming the system for a few bucks is really really small potatoes compared to what is going on in the world.


Great post.
Every job I have had, there are corners cut, rules broken, lines blured, and things done 1/2 ass. Some things others do, makes you shake your head.

I see it all the time with mechanics.
One example where it crossed the line for me, was a brake caliber seal had ruptured because it had over-extended. Shop owner wanted me to to just force it back together and slap new brake pads on it. Meanwhile, NPR radio was rambling on about how corperate greed was liable for accidents. No way. If someone crashes that car, investigation why those brakes failed would come back to ME.

But back to RS: when the pax blow up my phone "where are you?" with less than 30 seconds left on the app timer, you wanna guess what I'm gonna do?


----------



## RabbleRouser

nouberipo said:


> What is horrible is that drivers have to wait until the 5 minute mark......disrespect for the driver from the paxole as well as Uber. What is horrible is that drivers are only paid .12 cents to wait, per minute thus maybe they need to increase the wait time. What is horrible is that most drivers in the end are paid under minimum wage with no benefits. What is horrible is that cities surge, Uber takes the surge money and then doesn't pass it on to the drivers who drove in the traffic jams (e.g. rush hour, event traffic, sporting events, etc.) What is horrible is that drivers have been lied to for years now on a very consistent basis. What is horrible is that some ants don't see the reality that if they don't drive a surge they are actually losing money. What is horrible is that Uber is charging paxoles for surge but failing to let the paxole know that none of the surge fare goes to the drivers. What is horrible is that a company can get away with this in the United States and still be in operation. What is horrible is the money leaking out of communities around the country as the surge money that used to fairly go to drivers so they can spend it in their communities now goes to investors and the C-suite of Uber in California. What is horrible is how slow regulators have been to step in and stop this company that represents everything that is wrong with this county.


⚠Problem ain't Uber 
⭐Problem is drivers that continue to chauffeur Uber's clients ⭐


----------



## Spider-Man

New2This said:


> I'd be surprised if someone hasn't Shuffled while performing carnal acts


Probably the only time a GUY got paid to doit .


----------



## Benjamin M

New2This said:


> Considering that people have Shuffled while
> 
> *eating
> 
> *drinking
> 
> *taking a leak
> 
> *taking a dump
> 
> *biking
> 
> I'd be surprised if someone hasn't Shuffled while performing carnal acts


As deplorable as I find this practice.. I don't care who you are, that's funny right there ?


----------



## SFOspeedracer

doyousensehumor said:


> Great post.
> Every job I have had, there are corners cut, rules broken, lines blured, and things done 1/2 ass. Some things others do, makes you shake your head.
> 
> I see it all the time with mechanics.
> One example where it crossed the line for me, was a brake caliber seal had ruptured because it had over-extended. Shop owner wanted me to to just force it back together and slap new brake pads on it. Meanwhile, NPR radio was rambling on about how corperate greed was liable for accidents. No way. If someone crashes that car, investigation why those brakes failed would come back to ME.
> 
> But back to RS: when the pax blow up my phone "where are you?" with less than 30 seconds left on the app timer, you wanna guess what I'm gonna do?


Another reason, why I do my own work on my own car


----------



## Benjamin M

SFOspeedracer said:


> Another reason, why I do my own work on my own car


I'm curious to see what will happen if I change my oil in my building's lot. ?

I'm also 99% sure I was ripped off on a tire patch job. They said that they fixed the tire, TPMS light came on two days later. All tires were properly inflated. Looks like a faulty sensor, I got taken for a ride.

By the way, that's a tire shop shuffle


----------



## Benjamin M

SFOspeedracer said:


> Do you have a controlled access garage? Or is it just outside spaces?


Double deck public interior garage, enormous exterior lot. New building with retail space that's still being leased.


----------



## SFOspeedracer

Benjamin M said:


> Double deck public interior garage, enormous exterior lot. New building with retail space that's still being leased.


I would say go for it, maybe at like 2am? I can't inagine if you have patrolling security or not they'd even care


----------



## Benjamin M

SFOspeedracer said:


> I would say go for it, maybe at like 2am? I can't inagine if you have patrolling security or not they'd even care


Shoooot. I know the patrolling security and their life stories. They'd give me a hand. ?


----------



## Cableguynoe

Benjamin M said:


> Shoooot. I know the patrolling security and their life stories. They'd give me a hand. ?


And.....

That would be a security guard shuffle!


----------



## New2This

Let me add that if it was anything BUT Uber I'd have the same reactions some of you have.

Dealing with Uber's fornicating drivers left and right and their utter lack of any morals puts me in an IDGAF mode when dealing with Uber.*

I know it's petty and the opportunity cost and all the rest is probably right. To me it's a small victory, even if Pyrrhic. 

*I include Lyft in everything I say about Uber. Lyft is Uber in a Pink Tutu™


----------



## Richard Moeun

I'm a professional shuffler in the style that Ben hates and I've been shuffling since long before I was taught at a meetup or on a forum.


----------



## dmoney155

Benjamin M said:


> Accepting a ping, not moving, and waiting until you can cancel and collect. That's what I am talking about. And PLEASE DO NOT DO THIS.


What?! you can do that?! I'm so doing that


----------



## New2This

I'll also say I draw a total distinction between Shuffling and fake puke fees.

Shuffles ultimately come out of Uber's pocket and I LOVE LOVE LOVE costing Uber money. I get wood from seeing a negative for "Uber receives" after a good Longhaul.

Fake puke fees are wrong and I wouldn't do it.

@Benjamin M does this mean there's hope for my soul yet? ?


----------



## Gtown Driver

Both Benjamin and Ariel have shuffling threads now. Thats cool.



New2This said:


> @Benjamin M does this mean there's hope for my soul yet? ?


@The Christian driver will notify you of who you will be judged by


----------



## doyousensehumor

SFOspeedracer said:


> Another reason, why I do my own work on my own car


You don't even want to know what can be fixed with RTV sealant... it is like duct tape for cars.

Most of the time fixing cars, if you know what you are doing, there is not much liability. Brakes and balljoints are critical though. No short cuts there.


----------



## Seamus

Very little that goes on that ever surprises me. What you discovered has been going on for a very long time. I am surprised by how many people didn't know specifically what you were specifically referring to or that you just learned about it. Shows you how many newer people there are on the forum. I have never done what you are specifically referring to but I'm not even going to get into morals and ethics on an Internet forum.

What does however surprise me is that you met people at a bar, ate and drank with them, and then came to a public forum and "outed" what they showed you. Your morals are your morals, but if you were so outraged by what they were doing don't you think the adult thing to do would have been to confront that face to face? Everything in your OP could have been said directly in person. Why the need to air it out here? You think coming to an Internet forum for that is appropriate? Bet you'll be very popular at the next RVA meet and greet!


----------



## Richard Moeun

Benjamin M said:


> The drivers I witnessed doing this are members of UP. One showed a screen shot of around $80 from doing this.
> 
> Care to speak up, guys? I'll PM my address for the death threats. ?


I do that


----------



## raisedoncereal

OldBay said:


> Not all shuffles are evil.


Thanks for the validation, good buddy. Hi-5

Can someone please hook the OP up with Uber Pro so he can stop whining?


----------



## Gtown Driver

Seamus said:


> Bet you'll be very popular at the next RVA meet and greet!


To be fair if he brings Lee's Famous Recipe to the RVA meetup, he will be pretty popular


----------



## New2This

Gtown Driver said:


> To be fair if he brings Lee's Famous Recipe to the RVA meetup, he will be pretty popular


You're a Lee's harlot.

Hitler could bring you Lee's and you'd tip him in the app.


----------



## Benjamin M

New2This said:


> I'll also say I draw a total distinction between Shuffling and fake puke fees.
> 
> Shuffles ultimately come out of Uber's pocket and I LOVE LOVE LOVE costing Uber money. I get wood from seeing a negative for "Uber receives" after a good Longhaul.
> 
> Fake puke fees are wrong and I wouldn't do it.
> 
> @Benjamin M does this mean there's hope for my soul yet? ?


Hey man, I strongly disagree with what y'all were doing. But I will be back to see the gang again. Please don't spit in my beer. ?

I'm in the minority, I guess. I take this gig seriously. I struggle to earn, especially in a college city during the summer. Like any similar "job" around here.

Like I said before, momma raised an honest man. As I told Ariel on the drive back to RVA, the worst thing I ever did was stealing candy from a country store when I was around 8 years old - peer pressure from an older kid. I felt bad about it, told my Mom, and my pal and I went back to return the candy and apologized.

I'll say it again. Feel the need to do that? Please find something else.

Y'all aren't bad people but you're doing a bad thing.

By the way, I spent yesterday in the sticks, brought out the "y'all" in me again. Shoot. ?



New2This said:


> You're a Lee's harlot.
> 
> Hitler could bring you Lee's and you'd tip him in the app.


Amen to that ?


----------



## Richard Moeun

My favorite shuffle is in the pouring rain. I drive away just as they reach for the door handle. Then they get shuffled AND wet.


----------



## Benjamin M

Seamus said:


> You think coming to an Internet forum for that is appropriate?


Yep sure do!

Want my address for death threats? DM me.


----------



## New2This

Benjamin M said:


> Hey man, I strongly disagree with what y'all were doing. But I will be back to see the gang again. Please don't spit in my beer. ?
> 
> I'm in the minority, I guess. I take this gig seriously. I struggle to earn, especially in a college city during the summer. Like any similar "job" around here.
> 
> Like I said before, momma raised an honest man. As I told Ariel on the drive back to RVA, the worst thing I ever did was stealing candy from a country store when I wss- peer pressure from an older kid. I felt bad about it, told my Mom, and my pal and I went back to return the candy and apologized.


Spit no. Ex-Lax maybe. Make the trip down 95 more fun.

All bullshit aside I see your point. I just don't agree with it because it comes out of Uber/Lyft's pocket. I am very jaded with Uber/Lyft and in anything else wouldn't do anything like this.

Situational ethics yep.

I take it seriously too. Again I think Uber's brought 98% of their issues, including this one, on themselves. If they didn't constantly try ****ing me, I wouldn't **** them.


----------



## Benjamin M

New2This said:


> Spit no. Ex-Lax maybe. Make the trip down 95 more fun.
> 
> All bullshit aside I see your point. I just don't agree with it because it comes out of Uber/Lyft's pocket. I am very jaded with Uber/Lyft and in anything else wouldn't do anything like this.
> 
> Situational ethics yep.
> 
> I take it seriously too. Again I think Uber's brought 98% of their issues, including this one, on themselves. If they didn't constantly try @@@@ing me, I wouldn't @@@@ them.


So why are you still involved with rideshare if you feel the need to do this? Can't you find something better to do?

It's a bridge for me. I will quit long before I feel the need to scam people.


----------



## Cableguynoe

dmoney155 said:


> What?! you can do that?! I'm so doing that :smiles:


Welcome to the club!



Benjamin M said:


> I will quit long before I feel the need to scam people.


Scamming isn't out of need. Never has been.

Meet Bernie


----------



## New2This

Benjamin M said:


> So why are you still involved with rideshare if you feel the need to do this? Can't you find something better to do?
> 
> It's a bridge for me. I will quit long before I feel the need to scam people.


As they say "the flexibility" but I do it less now than in the past.

I don't look at it as scamming people since they get it back. Worst is they're out 2-5 minutes. If it were truly scamming individuals I wouldn't do it. See my post about fake puke fees.

It's scamming Uber, which is the largest scam on planet Earth.


----------



## flyntflossy10

SFOspeedracer said:


> Don't make me embarrass you on a public forum, I can talk business all day.


whatever you say, rookie


----------



## UserPablo

Benjamin M said:


> I'm sure that I will catch some hate and maybe slashed tires for this. But it's bugging me.
> 
> I recently found out what "shuffling" actually means and it made me sick.
> 
> I'm out busting my ass trying to earn a few bucks doing this gig with integrity. And some drivers are gaming the system, earning as much or more than I do actually driving.
> 
> An added slap in the face, I'm one of a minority in my market without Uber Pro. To watch drivers with more information about trips and "benefits" do this kinda hurts even more.
> 
> It really is deplorable. Feel the need to rip people off and inconvenience them, all because you are jaded? Please find something else to do with your spare time. It's just wrong.


You there are better ways to get attention . I don't understand how this bothers you when Uber/lyft constantly lower your pay rates and they keep bedding you backwards with out giving a shit . I hope your 5 min of fame last you a lifetime you must really not care about yourself or what your services are actually worth. How long have you been a driver?


----------



## SFOspeedracer

flyntflossy10 said:


> whatever you say, rookie


Yawn .. next


----------



## BoromirStark

Benjamin M said:


> I'm in the minority, I guess. I take this gig seriously. I struggle to earn, especially in a college city during the summer. Like any similar "job" around here.


NW D.C. west of Rock Creek is a college city, too. Are the RVA Financial District and state government / agencies insufficient business?


----------



## Cableguynoe

Benjamin M said:


> I'll say it again. Feel the need to do that? Please find something else.
> 
> Y'all aren't bad people but you're doing a bad thing.





Benjamin M said:


> Want my address for death threats? DM me. :smiles:


Sounds like you're well on your way to making mod


----------



## Benjamin M

Cableguynoe said:


> Sounds like you're well on your way to making mod


I was actually declined that position.

Like I said, folks - DM me for death threats. Spin this however you want to, it's wrong.


----------



## SFOspeedracer

Benjamin M said:


> Shoooot. I know the patrolling security and their life stories. They'd give me a hand. ?


In that case bens lot shop is open for (private) business


----------



## Benjamin M

SFOspeedracer said:


> In that case bens lot shop is open for (private) business
> 
> View attachment 338876


I actually frequently meet up with one of the officers at Wawa as we both buy beer just before midnight ?


----------



## soontobeautomated

Disclaimer...... I have not read all 9 pages so far on this thread.

But if drivers are intentionally accepting trips with no intent in attempting to actually pick up the passenger often, rideshare companies would definately know who the culprits are. Obviously if the problem is as rife as some here state, then why not direct your anger at the actual rideshare companies for allowing this behvaviour to continue?

_Afterall, they are the ones best placed to stamp out this behaviour._

I suspect the practice of deliberately shuffling is greatly over stated on forums like this. Its just many drivers have a lower threshold for waiting for passengers and will cancel as soon as time is up, whilst others will loiter for much longer. Those that wait for more than 5 minutes are actually part of the problem..... they encourage riders to order well in advance of being ready and help make some paseengers think that this is acceptable behaviour.


----------



## UserPablo

Benjamin M said:


> I was actually declined that position.
> 
> Like I said, folks - DM me for death threats. Spin this however you want to, it's wrong.


Exactly that proves my point. Your looking for attention by making people angry just like T***P

Let's see what your going to do next time when a pax Throws up in your car and you don't get a cleaning feels


----------



## Benjamin M

soontobeautomated said:


> Disclaimer...... I have not read all 9 pages so far on this thread.
> 
> But if drivers are intentionally accepting trips with no intent in attempting to actually pick up the passenger often, rideshare companies would definately know who the culprits are. Obviously if the problem is as rife as some here state, then why not direct your anger at the actual rideshare companies for allowing this behvaviour to continue?
> 
> _Afterall, they are the ones best placed to stamp out this behaviour._
> 
> I suspect the practice of deliberately shuffling is greatly over stated on forums like this. Its just many drivers have a lower threshold for waiting for passengers and will cancel as soon as time is up, whilst others will loiter for much longer. Those that wait for more than 5 minutes are actually part of the problem..... they encourage riders to order well in advance of being ready and help make some paseengers think that this is acceptable behaviour.


Honestly, I'm baffled by the fact that the software allows this to happen.



UserPablo said:


> Exactly that proves my point. Your looking for attention by making people angry just like T***P


I am calling drivers out on something that I personally feel is really, really bad. That is all.


----------



## nosurgenodrive

Benjamin M said:


> I really don't give a shit either. What these people are doing is horrible.
> 
> And we wonder why rates are being cut. Maybe because of drivers essentially committing fraud, costing the company money?
> 
> It's sick, I'm sorry. Feels good to get that off my chest.


You are right. It is essentially stealing. No shows are one thing. Shuffling with lights off, etc is another.


----------



## UserPablo

Benjamin M said:


> Honestly, I'm baffled by the fact that the software allows this to happen.
> 
> 
> I am calling drivers out on something that I personally feel is really, really bad. That is all.


Ok Mr. nice guy as I stated before I hope this can last you a long time but you will be old news tomorrow . You my friend are blind there is no integrity in ridesharing it's modern day Slavery witch witch people give into because they can't find a real job. You could have pasted this in your zone but no "let me get as much attention as I can"


----------



## Benjamin M

UserPablo said:


> Ok Mr. nice guy as I stated before I hope this can last you a long time but you will be old news tomorrow . You my friend are blind there is no integrity in ridesharing it's modern day Slavery witch witch people give into because they can't find a real job. You could have pasted this in your zone but no "let me get as much attention as I can"


Been here on UP and driving for a year. Still enjoying going out every day and doing my best to earn an honest dollar.


----------



## doyousensehumor




----------



## UserPablo

At the end of the day Uber does not give a crap about shuffles if there are 200k shuffles per week that’s that’s $250.000 in their Piggy bank. Uber will take every last penny it can from pax n driver no matter who what or how !!


----------



## Invisible

Benjamin M said:


> I actually frequently meet up with one of the officers at Wawa as we both buy beer just before midnight ?


Lucky you to be able to buy beer that late. Here's it only til 9pm.


----------



## soontobeautomated

UserPablo said:


> At the end of the day Uber does not give a crap about shuffles if there are 200k shuffles per week that's that's $250.000 in their Piggy bank. Uber will take every last penny it can from pax n driver no matter who what or how !!


In which case _IF _shuffling _IS _stealing, then they are in on the racket and should be reported. They are dealing with the proceeds of crime.


----------



## Benjamin M

Invisible said:


> Lucky you to be able to buy beer that late. Here's it only til 9pm.


That sucks! Where's "here"?



doyousensehumor said:


>


Yeah I agree. Said all that I can.


----------



## Invisible

Benjamin M said:


> That sucks! Where's "here"?


WI. The 9pm cutoff doesn't include drinking at the bar. That's why we have such high amounts of DUI's. Your only option after 9 is to go drink at a bar.


----------



## Benjamin M

Invisible said:


> WI.


Ahhhhh yeah.


----------



## UserPablo

soontobeautomated said:


> In which case _IF _shuffling _IS _stealing, then they are in on the racket and should be reported. They are dealing with the proceeds of crime.


Today's Society depend more on ridesharing than they do on police this scum bags will never get reported


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

Benjamin M said:


> I'm sure that I will catch some hate and maybe slashed tires for this. But it's bugging me.
> 
> I recently found out what "shuffling" actually means and it made me sick.
> 
> I'm out busting my ass trying to earn a few bucks doing this gig with integrity. And some drivers are gaming the system, earning as much or more than I do actually driving.
> 
> An added slap in the face, I'm one of a minority in my market without Uber Pro. To watch drivers with more information about trips and "benefits" do this kinda hurts even more.
> 
> It really is deplorable. Feel the need to rip people off and inconvenience them, all because you are jaded? Please find something else to do with your spare time. It's just wrong.


...you would be right if you mention the real culprit to what is happening out there...uber...uber...uber have created this "system" and condition the paxholes to treat drivers like a lowest form of life...
...and maybe you should apply your own advice to yourself,if it hurts you so much plus those "slaps in the face" will not be good for you on the long run...


----------



## Benjamin M

ST DYMPHNA son said:


> ...you would be right if you mention the real culprit to what is happening out there...uber...uber...uber have created this "system" and condition the paxholes to treat drivers like a lowest form of life...
> ...and maybe you should apply your own advice to yourself,if it hurts you so much plus those "slaps in the face" will not be good for you on the long run...


My friend, there are other gigs out there.

I have left two careers. I drive full-time these days. But it is a bridge, an in between.

If drivers hate the system that much, they need to move on. Nobody is forcing anyone to take part in RS.


----------



## Freddie Blimeau

Benjamin M said:


> And we wonder why rates are being cut. Maybe because of drivers essentially committing fraud, costing the company money?


If you really think Uber's gonna give the drivers more money if they don't shuffle no more, then you're like on better drugs than I am & I want some of whatever it is.



Benjamin M said:


> Accepting a ping, not moving, and waiting until you can cancel and collect. That's what I am talking about. And PLEASE DO NOT DO THIS


If you do that & like the pax complain, they send you this email & tell you they ain't giving you no money BC you weren't making no progress at the pax, see?



Benjamin M said:


> . So if Uber doesn't lose money, who does? The pax?


If you don't do it, you lose money, you know?



TemptingFate said:


> Who is losing money when you have a day full of minimum fare rides . Subtract expenses and you are spending your own money to shuttle people around all day. That's deplorable and that's the fraud you should be irate about.


Like this guy's right, you know?



justaGoober said:


> , Uber can, at any time, for any reason, decide not to use you any longer.


Yeah like they can kick any 1 of our sorry asses out any time, you know?



New2This said:


> . Do I feel bad about it? Not in the least. All the different ways Uber's @@@@ed drivers I have ZERO issues with morality and Uber/Lyft anymore. In my day stuff I have great ethics but dealing with Uber I @@@@ them before they @@@@ me.
> 
> Charlotte Surge also had me doing it more because it IS a paycut despite Uber's spin.
> 
> I've also done it when gas prices skyrocketed and we got nothing as far as fuel surcharge.


When I was in college we like had to take this class called Business Ethics 101. I told the prof. There weren't no such thing,, you know? He didn't like that, see.



EphLux said:


> they are under paying us for the service


People want the drivers to be good ? while pax & Uber screw them over, see?



Boca Ratman said:


> If the driver does not make progress towards pax, they get no cancel fee. If the driver does not make "acceptable progress " < in uber's opinion, towards pax they get no cancel fee. You can not ait stationary and collect a cancel fee.


Yeah see like this is the way it is, you know?



Invisible said:


> That post is disgusting and ruthless!


I think it's like real smart, man.



Benjamin M said:


> I know what I saw.
> 
> 
> Watched multiple drivers doing it multiple times in person.


Yeah like you watched drivers get PAID, man! They were pretty smart, you know? Too bad you missed out, see?



Benjamin M said:


> The drivers I witnessed doing this are members of UP. One showed a screen shot of around $80 from doing this.


See they got PAID & you didn't. Know what that makes you?



Benjamin M said:


> Thanks for speaking up, man. But what y'all are doing is wrong.
> 
> . Some of us are trying to work honestly in this messed up gig.


You need to worry about what Uber's doing to us is wrong. You must like losing money, you know?



Benjamin M said:


> Hey man, what's wrong is wrong.


Yeah man, like that's right, what Uber & Lyft are doing is wrong.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

Benjamin M said:


> My friend, there are other gigs out there.
> 
> I have left two careers. I drive full-time these days. But it is a bridge, an in between.
> 
> If drivers hate the system that much, they need to move on. Nobody is forcing anyone to take part in RS.


...and same apply for you...you don't know other people circumstances,why they drive...not forcing anyone to take part in RS is not an excuse for so many things wrong with it...


----------



## Taxi2Uber

Benjamin M said:


> I'm sure that I will catch some hate and maybe slashed tires for this. But it's bugging me.
> 
> I recently found out what "shuffling" actually means and it made me sick.
> 
> I'm out busting my ass trying to earn a few bucks doing this gig with integrity. And some drivers are gaming the system, earning as much or more than I do actually driving.
> 
> An added slap in the face, I'm one of a minority in my market without Uber Pro. To watch drivers with more information about trips and "benefits" do this kinda hurts even more.
> 
> It really is deplorable. Feel the need to rip people off and inconvenience them, all because you are jaded? Please find something else to do with your spare time. It's just wrong.


Ben, is that you?
Or was your account hacked? Lol
You defended ariel and her dirty driving, and blasted me for saying exactly what you're saying now.
And yes I'm talking about "shuffling" not "cancelling" (Somewhere along the lines, they started to mean the same thing)
Glad you came around though.


----------



## Seamus

Benjamin M said:


> Yep sure do!
> 
> Want my address for death threats? DM me. :smiles:


Death threats??? Drama much? You're turning into a real Diva the longer you are on UP! LOL


----------



## Benjamin M

Seamus said:


> Death threats??? Drama much? You're turning into a real Diva the longer you are on UP! LOL


Joke, dude


----------



## Omega 3

Benjamin M said:


> Accepting a ping, not moving, and waiting until you can cancel and collect. That's what I am talking about. And PLEASE DO NOT DO THIS.


I don't get it. How can you accept a ping and wait to collect the cancel fee? The cancel timer does not start unless you are close to where the rider is to be picked up. This is the most confusing thread I have seen here yet. People have asked repeatedly what the other is talking about, it was almost amusing watching the conversation go on and on and on without anyone seeming to know what shuffling mean or what the other was talking about. Quite amazing.


----------



## Lissetti

LOL I've had pax cancel on me when I took too long getting out of the parking lot of the weed shop.

Wait! I swear I was just dropping someone off. 

Everyone just moves in slow motion around here.


----------



## Omega 3

Benjamin M said:


> And what I am talking about isn't even close to hiding around the corner, it's actually worse.


This guy is trolling us. No one seems to know what he is talking about and he refuses to explain. This is a nonsense thread.


----------



## Gtown Driver

Lissetti said:


> LOL I've had pax cancel on me when I took too long getting out of the parking lot of the weed shop.
> 
> Wait! I swear I was just dropping someone off.
> 
> Everyone just moves in slow motion around here.


Yeah ya'll Seattle people seem pretty chill. Probably almost as chill as the Oregon people.


----------



## Benjamin M

Omega 3 said:


> I don't get it. How can you accept a ping and wait to collect the cancel fee? The cancel timer does not start unless you are close to where the rider is to be picked up. This is the most confusing thread I have seen here yet. People have asked repeatedly what the other is talking about, it was almost amusing watching the conversation go on and on and on without anyone seeming to know what shuffling mean or what the other was talking about. Quite amazing.


I'm trying to tap out


Omega 3 said:


> This guy is trolling us. No one seems to know what he is talking about and he refuses to explain. This is a nonsense thread.


I'm trying to tap out. Read the entire thread.


----------



## Jufkii

Had no intention of doing any shuffles the past few days but added 2 more to my count today

Eyeballed the first pax coming out her apartment with not one, but two dogs . They looked like Rottweilers . So did she. Wanted no part of that.

The other was a former Lyft Pax I traded 1 stars with in the past. She also dinged me with every complaint on the app. She left an anchor of laundry in my car while she grocery shopped for "just a few minutes"..Things didn't end well for either party.

No problems with either of those shuffles. A shuffle can be a drivers best friend at times.


----------



## Taxi2Uber

New2This said:


> I was one of the people at the table when the act/term Shuffle came into being.
> 
> We were at a Meetup and someone pulled out their phone and accepted a ping. The rider was out front. The timer was triggered. Few minutes later he got $3.75. Next person at the table got the ping. Rinse and repeat. It was "Shuffled" to the next person. Some pings were passed around like a drunk sorority girl at Cowboys training camp. A legend was born.
> 
> Is it wrong? Technically speaking yes. Do I feel bad about it? Not in the least. All the different ways Uber's @@@@ed drivers I have ZERO issues with morality and Uber/Lyft anymore. In my day stuff I have great ethics but dealing with Uber I @@@@ them before they @@@@ me.
> 
> Yes riders are inconvenienced but I consider that collateral damage. Innocent bystanders.
> 
> I have Shuffled most when I've been wronged by Uber in the form and I'm trying to get back what's due to me. Uber shorts me on a cancel/trip/promotion/cleaning fee etc. I will get made whole, albeit $3.75 at a time.
> 
> Charlotte Surge also had me doing it more because it IS a paycut despite Uber's spin.
> 
> I've also done it when gas prices skyrocketed and we got nothing as far as fuel surcharge.
> 
> If the rider complains at all they get it back from Uber. From what I understand they don't even have to call Rohit, it's almost automatic. It comes out of Uber's pocket.
> 
> And to @SOLA-RAH point yes I've Shuffled on bike before.


_"It comes out of Uber's pocket."_
Do you really believe this?

Walmart loses $3 billion (or 1% of revenue) a year from theft.
Do you think it comes out of Walmart pocket?
Raise prices 1% and Resolved.
Who really pays for the thefts? The consumer.

Just as I'm sure Uber passes the buck onto riders or drivers, recovering these losses. 
(paying driver cancel fee while refunding rider)
Lower driver per mile rate and Resolved.
Raise rider booking fee and Resolved.
Receive larger percentage of rider fare and Resolved.
Charge rider surge price, pay driver base and Resolved.

Safe to say nothing is really coming out of Uber's pocket.


----------



## New2This

Taxi2Uber said:


> _"It comes out of Uber's pocket."_
> Do you really believe this?
> 
> Walmart loses $3 billion (or 1% of revenue) a year from theft.
> Do you think it comes out of Walmart pocket?
> Raise prices 1% and Resolved.
> Who really pays for the thefts? The consumer.
> 
> Just as I'm sure Uber passes the buck onto riders or drivers, recovering these losses.
> (paying driver cancel fee while refunding rider)
> Lower driver per mile rate and Resolved.
> Raise rider booking fee and Resolved.
> Receive larger percentage of rider fare and Resolved.
> Charge rider surge price, pay driver base and Resolved.
> 
> Safe to say nothing is really coming out of Uber's pocket.


Ok the investors.










I expect to see this under the tree for everyone's kids this Christmas


----------



## AveragePerson

Benjamin M said:


> Folks really seem to have no idea what I am talking about so it must be an isolated thing. That's really a relief.
> 
> Has nothing to do with pax, minimum fares, yada yada.
> 
> 
> By "house" I basically meant sitting in a stationary place. I happened to witness this being done in a bar.


Are you referring to something like a GPS spoof?


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink

Benjamin M said:


> I'm sure that I will catch some hate and maybe slashed tires for this. But it's bugging me.
> 
> I recently found out what "shuffling" actually means and it made me sick.
> 
> I'm out busting my ass trying to earn a few bucks doing this gig with integrity. And some drivers are gaming the system, earning as much or more than I do actually driving.
> 
> An added slap in the face, I'm one of a minority in my market without Uber Pro. To watch drivers with more information about trips and "benefits" do this kinda hurts even more.
> 
> It really is deplorable. Feel the need to rip people off and inconvenience them, all because you are jaded? Please find something else to do with your spare time. It's just wrong.


Shuffling is simply shorthand for not taking the ride.

There are actual valid reasons why a rider may be shuffled.

I shuffle Unaccompanied Minors.
I shuffle riders with small children that require car seats yet have none.
I shuffle abusive riders that think they can treat me like a servant.
I shuffle riders that don't make it to my car by 5 minutes.
I shuffle riders that think they can blame me for their inability to ensure their pickup location correctly.


----------



## Benjamin M

AveragePerson said:


> Are you referring to something like a GPS spoof?


Honestly I don't know how this scam works. But no.



Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Shuffling is simply shorthand for not taking the ride.
> 
> There are actual valid reasons why a rider may be shuffled.
> 
> I shuffle Unaccompanied Minors.
> I shuffle riders with small children that require car seats yet have none.
> I shuffle abusive riders that think they can treat me like a servant.
> I shuffle riders that don't make it to my car by 5 minutes.
> I shuffle riders that think they can blame me for their inability to ensure their pickup location correctly.


Not what this thread is about.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836

Benjamin M said:


> Not what this thread is about.


It may not be the topic you intended when you started the thread. Unfortunately, you wanted to discuss only one very specific kind of "shuffling", and one that is not close to any of the kinds which are frequently discussed here. That is reinforced by the fact that most of the posters appear to have no clear idea exactly what kind of shuffling you _are_ talking about, correct? I would think you would agree with hindsight that more specific title for the thread might have been a good idea. :wink:


----------



## Benjamin M

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> It may not be the topic you intended when you started the thread. Unfortunately, you wanted to discuss only one very specific kind of "shuffling", and one that is not close to any of the kinds which are frequently discussed here. That is reinforced by the fact that most of the posters appear to have no clear idea exactly what kind of shuffling you _are_ talking about, correct? I would think you agree with hindsight that more specific title for the thread might have been a good idea. :wink:


Fair enough. And as I have said many times on the thread, I'm glad to hear that this version is rare.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Benjamin M said:


> Watched it in person. Indeed you can make money ripping off the system by not moving an inch. I don't want to encourage this behavior which is why I am not going to explain exactly how to do it.


the problem is that you are grouping the legit shuffles in with the ones done just to screw the system


----------



## Taxi2Uber

New2This said:


> Ok the investors.


Sorry. Still wrong.



uberdriverfornow said:


> the problem is that you are grouping the legit shuffles in with the ones done just to screw the system


By my understanding, there are no "legit shuffles".
Those are "cancels"
Shuffles are dirty cancels.
But as long as people have different understands of the term, there will always be confusion.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Taxi2Uber said:


> Sorry. Still wrong.
> 
> By my understanding, there are no "legit shuffles".
> Those are "cancels"
> Shuffles are dirty cancels.
> But as long as people have different understands of the term, there will always be confusion.


if I roll up and the scene looks shady, I'm shuffling and that's not a dirty cancel


----------



## Taxi2Uber

Benjamin M said:


> I am calling drivers out on something that I personally feel is really, really bad. That is all.


AND you say it's deplorable, very wrong, sick, horrible, committing fraud, and MORE.

YET you also make light of it, and continue to hang out with the people doing it, calling them your friends, and that they're not "bad people".

Time to cut the cord. Be your own man.
Don't be so desperate to befriend these monsters.


----------



## Cableguynoe

All I gotta say is don't knock it until you try it!


----------



## Taxi2Uber

uberdriverfornow said:


> if I roll up and the scene looks shady, I'm shuffling and that's not a dirty cancel


Well, if you make no attempt and have no intention of picking the rider up and still collect the fee, then I would say that's a shuffle (dirty cancel)


----------



## sellkatsell44

I had a driver who, accepted my ping and then he drove past me... and kept driving... I was already on the curb waiting.

So I did what anyone would do, contact the driver to see what’s up.

The driver was basically an ahole and clearly had no intention of picking me up.

Too bad, I took a lyft and tipped $5 cash.

Then I went back and made sure that my cancel fee was refunded. I’m not sure if support listened to me, and retroactively also deducted his cancel fee that he collected wrongly—I hope so but I’m not gonna stress over it that much.

Life goes on.


----------



## UserPablo

Taxi2Uber said:


> Ben, is that you?
> Or was your account hacked? Lol
> You defended ariel and her dirty driving, and blasted me for saying exactly what you're saying now.
> And yes I'm talking about "shuffling" not "cancelling" (Somewhere along the lines, they started to mean the same thing)
> Glad you came around though.


Burned!!!!



Taxi2Uber said:


> _"It comes out of Uber's pocket."_
> Do you really believe this?
> 
> Walmart loses $3 billion (or 1% of revenue) a year from theft.
> Do you think it comes out of Walmart pocket?
> Raise prices 1% and Resolved.
> Who really pays for the thefts? The consumer.
> 
> Just as I'm sure Uber passes the buck onto riders or drivers, recovering these losses.
> (paying driver cancel fee while refunding rider)
> Lower driver per mile rate and Resolved.
> Raise rider booking fee and Resolved.
> Receive larger percentage of rider fare and Resolved.
> Charge rider surge price, pay driver base and Resolved.
> 
> Safe to say nothing is really coming out of Uber's pocket.


Thank you


----------



## SFOspeedracer

This thread made it to 11 pages and the same exact people still can't read and see that everything they don't seem to understand has been answered. Lol, what the hell

I gotta give it to you @Benjamin M , for trying to answer almost all reiterating their lack of comprehension, as civil as possible, I could not of done it lol

If I ever catch a bid with the DoD to do IT work in Virginia again before the end of the year, we'll set something up. beers on me. I'll enter in Reagan and grab an enterprise and cruise down 95. Some good car talk, maybe even look over and tighten some bolts in the suspension if the weathers nice

Learned and was supposed to be full blown mechanic on gas n diesel in the service before changing specialties completely .. generally know what to look for on cars taking the beating. Not saying you don't already look out for your ride, I just love scoping out other vehicles alongside the owners


----------



## sheonlydrivesdays

Hey there Benjamin - I saw your post this morning but didn't have a chance until now to post a response. Now this thing is 11 pages and I can't read through it all. I fully support what you said and stand behind you. I'm pretty sure the kind of shuffle you are talking about is when drivers flat-out cheat a customer in a malicious way. Like the post below about a "credit card declined shuffle." It's this kind of behavior that really is incomprehensible to me and makes us all look bad. It's disgusting.


----------



## 3.75

Benjamin M said:


> Thanks for speaking up, man. But what y'all are doing is wrong.
> 
> Like I said, if you're that jaded, find something else to do. Some of us are trying to work honestly in this messed up gig.


Look, I understand where you're coming from, but this is the equivalent of saying that you want to be a sniper and that you feel remorse for the family of the person you killed. All is fair in love and war, and we're in a stalemate. Uber corporate controls the pay, the algorithm and your last day, and we all know our last day may not come out of something we had control after. All we can control is how we deal with this. Some of us longhaul, some of us shuffle, some of us ghost ride, some of us go after the puke fees. Personally, I like to operate in a gray area. We're not required to take the suggested route, however I do know that what I make has nothing to do with what the pax pays so long we meet certain parameters. A popular route in my market is DCA (Reagan Airport) to IAD (Washington Dulles International Airport). If you google maps this, it tells you the quickest way is to get on I66 to the Dulles Toll Road, but you can go 395/495 to the toll road or GW Parkway to 495 to the toll road. 66 is the least mileage. All of them take the same time. Which one benefits me?

Shuffling is NOT playing with the pax at the last minute because they showed up at 4:55 strolling to your car. But I'll also say this, purposefully hiding from the pax from the beginning is the exception, not the norm. A lot of the "shuffles" start off as legit rides that were intended to be taken but somewhere in the waiting time, the driver got irritated and said "this isn't worth it". A lot of times it's not.

If you shuffle pool, you wait 2 minutes but if you're able to shuffle 5 times (and it does happen) within the hour, you make $18.75 in that hour, without wasting fuel, without wear and tear on your car considering that if you're within a mile area, you're not really making the car work, you know suspension, tires, etc. That's the equivalent of going 22 miles with a pax, and logistically speaking, you get a trip like that, you lose more than an hour to relocate and find the next pax. You have to think with your wallet, not with your conscience in this gig.

Saying it's better to give the crappy ride is like saying that you work bars because you feel a moral urge to make sure that people don't drink and drive. They don't care. No one cares. When you have the short straw, you have to make the cards work.



Benjamin M said:


> And I also think you're a good guy. :smiles:
> 
> Momma raised an honest man. I was just appalled by what I saw.
> 
> Is Uber looking out for the best interest of drivers? Hell naw. That's why they want to replace us with autonomous vehicles.
> 
> But, again, some of us are trying to do this gig with integrity. To sit and watch people earn more than I do in a day of actually driving, AND 1*ing the victims of this scam, is simply deplorable. Two wrongs don't make it right.
> 
> And yeah I'm proud of the record breaking Eats delivery ? Still gotta try that Lee's Famous, maybe dinner tonight!





Benjamin M said:


> Read the more recent posts. "Shuffling" has different definitions. What I posted about is a scam, pure and simple.
> 
> 
> "Five stars! Thanks!" - doesn't rate or tip. ?‍♂


Ain't nothing wrong with being honest. But the old saying goes, nice guys finish last. Try it one day, don't think about morality, because that same customer would give you a 1* to save the money he spent on a trip he didn't expect to take or would report you for something that didn't happen in order to get credits from Uber. If you work 8 hours a day and you're averaging $15 before expenses, for a grand total of $120. Remember that I'm calling 8 hours non stop driving, no breaks and constant pings. Normally speaking, 8 hours equates to $80-$100. Now imagine that in those 8 hours you shuffled 8 times. That's $30 that you wouldn't have, and the customer gets it back 95% of the time. Don't believe me? Have someone shuffle you, complain to Uber and see what happens. You don't even have to write an email, it's an option in the rider app when you complain. "Driver cancelled" then it says "you have a $5 credit on your next ride" You still pay for the next ride but the cancellation fee was essentially eaten by Uber. Considering 75% of trips, they make 45 to 55 percent off what the pax paid, it's no different than meeting the person that stole your money and taking it back from them without them knowing.



Benjamin M said:


> I'll say it again. Feel the need to do that? Please find something else.
> 
> Y'all aren't bad people but you're doing a bad thing.
> 
> By the way, I spent yesterday in the sticks, brought out the "y'all" in me again. Shoot. ?
> 
> 
> Amen to that ?


You really didn't talk to people there did you?

Not everyone has the same privileges as you. Walk a mile in someone else's shoes. Not every job can accommodate a person in the way this does. There's people that do Uber because they have a special needs child, there's people that do this because they have mental health issues and Uber allows them to have a decent job compared to something menial like being the walmart greeter. There's people that do this because they can't get hired because of accommodations they need that most jobs won't give. Imagine dealing with clinical depression, a condition that even with medications, it's hard to control. Imagine being told that you're at risk for being terminated for taking too many days off. Depression isn't a switch, it's not something you can turn on and off and if you need that day you have to take it otherwise you're equally unproductive at work.

I've known a group of Uber drivers for almost 2 years. In those 2 years I've learned some do this part time, some do this full time. Some do it because they supplement their other job, others do it because it's either this or real hard core things you would be against like robbery, unlicensed pharmaceuticals, facilitating pleasure, etc. Would you rather someone scam a crummy company that rivals the government in racketeering or would you rather that same person go to the bar district with a Glock 22 assaulting people for what little cash they have, or worse making them go to the ATM on the threat that it's that or their life? Would you rather someone sit at a mall for 3 hours shuffling or would you rather someone drive around the mall selling weed to the kids?

Check your privilege, not everyone is skilled in this world and not everyone has the means to learn skills. So for some, "college" is out the question when you factor in living expenses and I'm not sure how it is in RVA but in NoVA, the average apartment rents for $1800. That's a *ONE* bedroom, no utilities included. Add utilities and you're looking at $2400 just to have a roof over your head, lights that work (and no you can't live on candles, the fire marshal will shut that down quick), heat that works in the winter and being able to run the stove and being able to wash your buns. You want me to draw this out for you or should I stop here? Because I more or less made my point, once you have big boy bills, there's no "well I'm going to work at MCD" or "im taking classes" . Most people in this country have 2 jobs. Think about that one for a minute, if you're working 2 jobs, where's time for college? Where's time for trade school?

Don't tell someone to find a better job unless you already have a lead for them.



Benjamin M said:


> So why are you still involved with rideshare if you feel the need to do this? Can't you find something better to do?
> 
> It's a bridge for me. I will quit long before I feel the need to scam people.


Be careful how you tread. Most of us start out as a "bridge" or to "get by". 3 years later, your car has 275,000 miles, your transmission is dying, your engine sputters at start up, your catalytic converter is dying, and you don't have money to replace the car you have. A lot of us have been around when Uber worked on a percentage with the pax, not on different contracts how we do now. 3 years ago, shuffling wouldn't be so rampant because you had to fight for your money back and the driver was making 90 cents a mile in the DC market (which created shuffling around 3 years ago because of a rate cut back then). You pay the drivers a decent wage and you have a decent product. Pay them monkey crap and you get shit. The ultimate scam is uber. It all balances out. You may never understand it but Uber has a built in these kind of losses into their business plan. Why do you think they edited upfront pricing to where at most they got was 30% to where the least they get is 30% and the most they can get is 60%? It's a cat and mouse game, this isn't any different than asking "what came first, the chicken or the egg". Travis Kalanick, who founded Uber always had contempt for the drivers and the drivers reacted with scams. Uber is a big scam. Shuffling is scratching the surface.



Freddie Blimeau said:


> If you really think Uber's gonna give the drivers more money if they don't shuffle no more, then you're like on better drugs than I am & I want some of whatever it is.


When Shaggy tells you this, you better listen because when the man on the boat says something thats reasonable and we're not always supposed to take him seriously because he's obviously sailing somewhere off the charts, there's a problem. Uber is greedy. But you own the car, you take the risk, you put in the hard work. Uber just connects you to lots of people needing a ride.

Which one should be paid better? Which one deserves recognition?



Omega 3 said:


> This guy is trolling us. No one seems to know what he is talking about and he refuses to explain. This is a nonsense thread.





Taxi2Uber said:


> _"It comes out of Uber's pocket."_
> Do you really believe this?
> 
> Walmart loses $3 billion (or 1% of revenue) a year from theft.
> Do you think it comes out of Walmart pocket?
> Raise prices 1% and Resolved.
> Who really pays for the thefts? The consumer.
> 
> Just as I'm sure Uber passes the buck onto riders or drivers, recovering these losses.
> (paying driver cancel fee while refunding rider)
> Lower driver per mile rate and Resolved.
> Raise rider booking fee and Resolved.
> Receive larger percentage of rider fare and Resolved.
> Charge rider surge price, pay driver base and Resolved.
> 
> Safe to say nothing is really coming out of Uber's pocket.


That's the gag. That's the whole reason these things exist. This is no different than saying "what came first, the chicken or the egg?"

Who committed first foul? The driver or the company? Because if you ask a cab driver, Uber, its drivers and the riders is getting exactly what it deserves for disrupting the trade.

You ask the OG drivers who made foul? Uber by creating "X" because Uber started out as an app based limousine service. Uber Black is the original Uber. Lyft actually created rideshare as we know it, they actually started out on Craigslist before smartphones were really a thing. Look up Zimride. Lyft's original name.

You see where I'm going? No one is going to say "well we messed up" They all will say "we got even" . U/L got even by saturating the market, lowering rates, and destroying what once was considered a middle class job.

One more thing, shuffling has always meant one thing and that specific thing only.

Technically speaking, the joke is that a rider gets passed around numerous drivers but none of them are picking the person up. That was how it was created. Like shuffling a deck of cards.

Uber has cut the rates so damn much that shuffling, which was originally called "Shirlington Shuffle" in reference to a neighborhood of Arlington, VA became shuffling the pax around for monetary gain.

If you intended to give that ride, it was never a shuffle.


----------



## Benjamin M

3.75 said:


> Look, I understand where you're coming from, but this is the equivalent of saying that you want to be a sniper and that you feel remorse for the family of the person you killed. All is fair in love and war, and we're in a stalemate. Uber corporate controls the pay, the algorithm and your last day, and we all know our last day may not come out of something we had control after. All we can control is how we deal with this. Some of us longhaul, some of us shuffle, some of us ghost ride, some of us go after the puke fees. Personally, I like to operate in a gray area. We're not required to take the suggested route, however I do know that what I make has nothing to do with what the pax pays so long we meet certain parameters. A popular route in my market is DCA (Reagan Airport) to IAD (Washington Dulles International Airport). If you google maps this, it tells you the quickest way is to get on I66 to the Dulles Toll Road, but you can go 395/495 to the toll road or GW Parkway to 495 to the toll road. 66 is the least mileage. All of them take the same time. Which one benefits me?
> 
> Shuffling is NOT playing with the pax at the last minute because they showed up at 4:55 strolling to your car. But I'll also say this, purposefully hiding from the pax from the beginning is the exception, not the norm. A lot of the "shuffles" start off as legit rides that were intended to be taken but somewhere in the waiting time, the driver got irritated and said "this isn't worth it". A lot of times it's not.
> 
> If you shuffle pool, you wait 2 minutes but if you're able to shuffle 5 times (and it does happen) within the hour, you make $18.75 in that hour, without wasting fuel, without wear and tear on your car considering that if you're within a mile area, you're not really making the car work, you know suspension, tires, etc. That's the equivalent of going 22 miles with a pax, and logistically speaking, you get a trip like that, you lose more than an hour to relocate and find the next pax. You have to think with your wallet, not with your conscience in this gig.
> 
> Saying it's better to give the crappy ride is like saying that you work bars because you feel a moral urge to make sure that people don't drink and drive. They don't care. No one cares. When you have the short straw, you have to make the cards work.
> 
> Ain't nothing wrong with being honest. But the old saying goes, nice guys finish last. Try it one day, don't think about morality, because that same customer would give you a 1* to save the money he spent on a trip he didn't expect to take or would report you for something that didn't happen in order to get credits from Uber. If you work 8 hours a day and you're averaging $15 before expenses, for a grand total of $120. Remember that I'm calling 8 hours non stop driving, no breaks and constant pings. Normally speaking, 8 hours equates to $80-$100. Now imagine that in those 8 hours you shuffled 8 times. That's $30 that you wouldn't have, and the customer gets it back 95% of the time. Don't believe me? Have someone shuffle you, complain to Uber and see what happens. You don't even have to write an email, it's an option in the rider app when you complain. "Driver cancelled" then it says "you have a $5 credit on your next ride" You still pay for the next ride but the cancellation fee was essentially eaten by Uber. Considering 75% of trips, they make 45 to 55 percent off what the pax paid, it's no different than meeting the person that stole your money and taking it back from them without them knowing.
> 
> You really didn't talk to people there did you?
> 
> Not everyone has the same privileges as you. Walk a mile in someone else's shoes. Not every job can accommodate a person in the way this does. There's people that do Uber because they have a special needs child, there's people that do this because they have mental health issues and Uber allows them to have a decent job compared to something menial like being the walmart greeter. There's people that do this because they can't get hired because of accommodations they need that most jobs won't give. Imagine dealing with clinical depression, a condition that even with medications, it's hard to control. Imagine being told that you're at risk for being terminated for taking too many days off. Depression isn't a switch, it's not something you can turn on and off and if you need that day you have to take it otherwise you're equally unproductive at work.
> 
> I've known a group of Uber drivers for almost 2 years. In those 2 years I've learned some do this part time, some do this full time. Some do it because they supplement their other job, others do it because it's either this or real hard core things you would be against like robbery, unlicensed pharmaceuticals, facilitating pleasure, etc. Would you rather someone scam a crummy company that rivals the government in racketeering or would you rather that same person go to the bar district with a Glock 22 assaulting people for what little cash they have, or worse making them go to the ATM on the threat that it's that or their life? Would you rather someone sit at a mall for 3 hours shuffling or would you rather someone drive around the mall selling weed to the kids?
> 
> Check your privilege, not everyone is skilled in this world and not everyone has the means to learn skills. So for some, "college" is out the question when you factor in living expenses and I'm not sure how it is in RVA but in NoVA, the average apartment rents for $1800. That's a *ONE* bedroom, no utilities included. Add utilities and you're looking at $2400 just to have a roof over your head, lights that work (and no you can't live on candles, the fire marshal will shut that down quick), heat that works in the winter and being able to run the stove and being able to wash your buns. You want me to draw this out for you or should I stop here? Because I more or less made my point, once you have big boy bills, there's no "well I'm going to work at MCD" or "im taking classes" . Most people in this country have 2 jobs. Think about that one for a minute, if you're working 2 jobs, where's time for college? Where's time for trade school?
> 
> Don't tell someone to find a better job unless you already have a lead for them.
> 
> Be careful how you tread. Most of us start out as a "bridge" or to "get by". 3 years later, your car has 275,000 miles, your transmission is dying, your engine sputters at start up, your catalytic converter is dying, and you don't have money to replace the car you have. A lot of us have been around when Uber worked on a percentage with the pax, not on different contracts how we do now. 3 years ago, shuffling wouldn't be so rampant because you had to fight for your money back and the driver was making 90 cents a mile in the DC market (which created shuffling around 3 years ago because of a rate cut back then). You pay the drivers a decent wage and you have a decent product. Pay them monkey crap and you get shit. The ultimate scam is uber. It all balances out. You may never understand it but Uber has a built in these kind of losses into their business plan. Why do you think they edited upfront pricing to where at most they got was 30% to where the least they get is 30% and the most they can get is 60%? It's a cat and mouse game, this isn't any different than asking "what came first, the chicken or the egg". Travis Kalanick, who founded Uber always had contempt for the drivers and the drivers reacted with scams. Uber is a big scam. Shuffling is scratching the surface.
> 
> When Shaggy tells you this, you better listen because when the man on the boat says something thats reasonable and we're not always supposed to take him seriously because he's obviously sailing somewhere off the charts, there's a problem. Uber is greedy. But you own the car, you take the risk, you put in the hard work. Uber just connects you to lots of people needing a ride.
> 
> Which one should be paid better? Which one deserves recognition?
> 
> That's the gag. That's the whole reason these things exist. This is no different than saying "what came first, the chicken or the egg?"
> 
> Who committed first foul? The driver or the company? Because if you ask a cab driver, Uber, its drivers and the riders is getting exactly what it deserves for disrupting the trade.
> 
> You ask the OG drivers who made foul? Uber by creating "X" because Uber started out as an app based limousine service. Uber Black is the original Uber. Lyft actually created rideshare as we know it, they actually started out on Craigslist before smartphones were really a thing. Look up Zimride. Lyft's original name.
> 
> You see where I'm going? No one is going to say "well we messed up" They all will say "we got even" . U/L got even by saturating the market, lowering rates, and destroying what once was considered a middle class job.
> 
> One more thing, shuffling has always meant one thing and that specific thing only.
> 
> Technically speaking, the joke is that a rider gets passed around numerous drivers but none of them are picking the person up. That was how it was created. Like shuffling a deck of cards.
> 
> Uber has cut the rates so damn much that shuffling, which was originally called "Shirlington Shuffle" in reference to a neighborhood of Arlington, VA became shuffling the pax around for monetary gain.
> 
> If you intended to give that ride, it was never a shuffle.


Bro, again, justify it all you want to. You don't know anything about me. But the practice is wrong.


----------



## Seamus

Benjamin M said:


> Bro, again, justify it all you want to. You don't know anything about me. But the practice is wrong.


So just as a little comic relief since no one is going to read post #217 and even after all these posts most don't understand how this can be done. I was in mid town Manhattan with my wife called an Uber and realized pretty quickly I was getting shuffled and wasn't in the mood. My wife thought I was crazy running down the street to the source. Went into the diner and walked around till I found the guy with the phone on his table not paying a bit of attention talking to his friends. You should have seen the look on his face when he realized the 6'4" big guy he was shuffling was in his face. Getting shuffled....annoying......confronting the unsuspecting shuffler......priceless. I wish a had a picture of the look of shock on his face.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Benjamin M said:


> I recently found out what "shuffling" actually means and it made me sick.


*BOO HOO HOO*



Benjamin M said:


> I'm out busting my ass trying to earn a few bucks doing this gig with integrity.


That would be your mistake. Just because you choose to make that mistake does not mean that everyone need do it.



Benjamin M said:


> And some drivers are gaming the system, earning as much or more than I do actually driving.


.............and your complaint is____________________________________________________?



Benjamin M said:


> Please find something else to do with your spare time. It's just wrong.


It is really easy for you to stand on the pedestal on which you have placed yourself and pontificate to us "sinners" with your self-righteous airs of superiority without knowing all that much about us. There are reasons that people are stuck with this, for now.



Benjamin M said:


> And we wonder why rates are being cut. Maybe because of drivers essentially committing fraud, costing the company money?


Uber was cutting rates long before the Shirlington Shuffle was invented. If you are going to pontificate, learn your history. Rates are being cut because Uber wants the bus riders.



Benjamin M said:


> It's sick,


.......but profitable



Benjamin M said:


> I'm sorry


You made that statement; not I.



Benjamin M said:


> Accepting a ping, not moving, and waiting until you can cancel and collect. That's what I am talking about. And PLEASE DO NOT DO THIS.


That is one form of it.



Benjamin M said:


> It's fraud and somehow the app allows it.


These "marvels of modern technology" _ain't all that marvellous, now, are they?_



Benjamin M said:


> It is essentially a fraudulent ride.


It is not even a ride, nor does the shuffler pretend that it is. _Dipso Facto_: It can not be fraudulent ride.



Benjamin M said:


> The driver games the system, not moving an inch, and collects the fee. It inconveniences pax and costs the company money.It's fraud.


*BOO..................................HOO..................................HOO............................*



Benjamin M said:


> It's still fraud and wrong.


.........................and I do not care.



Jamie Vegas said:


> So depending on your market, your min fare is roughly 3.50, if lyft or uber make 8 or 9 on a ride that you do for 3.50, it would benefit the driver both on lyft and uber to cancel and make 5 or 3 25 and not put miles on the car.


.............not to mention that you get the same pay for half the time invested.



Benjamin M said:


> Most people on this thread apparently have no idea what I'm actually talking about


I know exactly what you are "talking about" and I applaud anyone who does it.



Benjamin M said:


> In this case, the driver is nowhere near the pax


You have just demonstrated that even _you_ do not know what you are "talking about". The "driver" is near the passenger, otherwise the GPS would not allow the timer to start.

.


JohnnyBravo836 said:


> if it's that short it would be over in less than 5 minutes.


Perhaps it would Upstate, but, in the Big City, _that ain't the case._



Beninmankato said:


> Read a lot of posts about hiding the car around the corner or in the parking lot to get the $5 no show fee.


This is another form of the Shirlington Shuffle. It is especially effective on potential ralphers that you are trying to duck.



Benjamin M said:


> And what I am talking about isn't even close to hiding around the corner, it's actually worse.


You are cybercaterwauling about only one form of it. It actually has several forms, all of which are profitable. Remember that thing called a "profit"? It is the only reason that you are out here.



JohnnyBravo836 said:


> OK, maybe I get it now. It seems like you're talking about something that might be possible in a _very narrow range_ of circumstances, i.e., where the driver is _already located_ sufficiently closely to the pax ordering the ride that the driver can accept the ride, just sit there, and the pax doesn't realize that the driver is, in effect, "already here".


You have the idea. For extra added entertainment, sometimes you can walk right by the passenger as you carry your telephone and he never knows the difference.



JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Some people really have too much time on their hands. Whoever figured this pathetic scam out really needs to examine why his or her life has become a complete waste of time and space.


When did making a profit become a "waste of time and space"?



New2This said:


> Do I feel bad about it? Not in the least. All the different ways Uber's @@@@ed drivers I have ZERO issues with morality and Uber/Lyft anymore.


Uber plays dirty. The passengers play dirty. Why is it that the driver is the only one expected to play clean?



New2This said:


> Yes riders are inconvenienced but I consider that collateral damage. Innocent bystanders.


I do not. When you consider how they hustle us and mistreat us, I do not care too much about them, either. We are "collateral damage" when they lie to Uber and Lyft that we were drunk so that they can hustle a free ride. That we get put out of business is to them "collateral damage" so that they can have their free ride.



justaGoober said:


> "Situational" ethics are hardly ethics.


"Ethics" have no place in this business, especially given the players in it.



EphLux said:


> OP, please take your virtue signaling somewhere else.


*^^^^^^^^^^^^^*This, THIS, *THIS* and *THIS** ^^^^^^^^^^^^^*



Invisible said:


> That post is disgusting and ruthless!


The "post" is neither "disgusting" nor "ruthless". The act is "ruthless"..............and profitable...................



VanGuy said:


> Uber's attempt to combat the controversial shuffle?


It actually stems from two guys in China who had a bunch of stolen credit card nformation. One guy had a GPS spoofer on his telephone. The other guy put in Uber requests using the stolen credit card information. The first guy, who was sitting next to the other guy accepted the request then "ran" the trip with his GPS spoofer. Now, if you are too close to the requester, Uber has it programmed to jump over you. This is why I can not longer offer the street hails in the cab the option to pay me with Uber Taxi.



Boca Ratman said:


> to avoid the appearance of a "street hail".


There is also that. The regulators in more than one city have informed the TNCs that they were aware of this, and, if it continued, enforcement was going to pop drivers for taking street hails. If I were driving UberX that day instead of the cab, I had more than one person approach me as I was dropping a customer and ask if he could book me. I used to tell them to try it, but, they had to take whatever the application sent them.



Benjamin M said:


> Care to speak up, guys? I'll PM my address for the death threats.


In addition to being "treated" to virtue signalling, we also get treated to "chest-beating martyrdom"?
.


Benjamin M said:


> what y'all are doing is wrong


.........and we do not care, for reasons delineated...........................



Benjamin M said:


> Like I said, if you're that jaded, find something else to do.


It was self-righteous self-elevation to the pedestal the first time, and, _*yaknowhat*_? It is *still* the same.



Benjamin M said:


> Some of us are trying to work honestly in this messed up gig.


That is your mistake. Why am I compelled to make the same mistake?



Benjamin M said:


> But, again, some of us are trying to do this gig with integrity.


It was your mistake the first time that you stated it, it was your mistake the second time that you stated it. This makes three times.



Benjamin M said:


> To sit and watch people earn more than I do in a day of actually driving,


You have been shown how to earn more. You choose to reject it. That is your business. Those of us who are out here for profit choose to accept it and profit by it. If you are not out here for profit, perhaps you should take your own advice that you pronounce upon us from your self constructed pedestal.



Benjamin M said:


> what's wrong is wrong.


......and profit is profit and ever more shall be it so.............................



Benjamin M said:


> this is directly affecting pax.


.........and your complaint is_____________________________________________________________?



Benjamin M said:


> Again, that jaded? Find something else.


This was self righteous pontification from a self constructed pedestal the first time. It was the same the second time. This is the third time and it is still self-righteous pontification from a self-constructed pedestal that you have appointed yourself to mount.



Benjamin M said:


> I take this gig seriously.


If that were true, you would put profit before anything else.



Benjamin M said:


> I'll say it again. Feel the need to do that? Please find something else.


..............and I will call it what it is, again, self-righteous pontification by a self-appointed Guardian of the Public Morals.



Richard Moeun said:


> My favorite shuffle is in the pouring rain. I drive away just as they reach for the door handle. Then they get shuffled AND wet.


...............time for one of @New2This ' memes.....................



Benjamin M said:


> Want my address for death threats? DM me


Score so far:
4 self righteous pontifications
3 Complaints about mistakes that you made
2 acts of chest beating martyrdom



Benjamin M said:


> So why are you still involved with rideshare if you feel the need to do this? Can't you find something better to do?


Make that :

5 self righteous pontifications



UserPablo said:


> I don't understand how this bothers you when Uber/lyft constantly lower your pay rates and they keep bedding you backwards with out giving a shit . I hope your 5 min of fame last you a lifetime you must really not care about yourself or what your services are actually worht


It is so much better to be an Uber Boy Scout than it is to turn a profit.



Cableguynoe said:


> Sounds like you're well on your way to making mod


I disagree vehemently with everything that he has posted.



Benjamin M said:


> I am calling drivers out on something that I personally feel is really, really bad. That is all.


We are , after all the low hanging fruit for all involved: the TNCs, the passengers and even our fellow drivers. Was it Faustina who compared hell to "crabs in a bucket"?



Benjamin M said:


> My friend, there are other gigs out there. If drivers hate the system that much, they need to move on. Nobody is forcing anyone to take part in RS.


Make that 8 self-righteous pontifications.



Omega 3 said:


> This guy is trolling us


As vehemently as I disagree with him, and, as hard as I have gone after him, I can assure you that Original Poster is *anything but* a troll. This is actually how he feels about this. He is being honest with you and everyone else who reads this topic.



Taxi2Uber said:


> _"It comes out of Uber's pocket." _Do you really believe this?


I really do not care from where it comes as long as it winds up in my bank account.


----------



## Benjamin M

Another Uber Driver said:


> *BOO HOO HOO*
> 
> That would be your mistake. Just because you choose to make that mistake does not mean that everyone need do it.
> 
> .............and your complaint is____________________________________________________?
> 
> It is really easy for you to stand on the pedestal on which you have placed yourself and pontificate to us "sinners" with your self-righteous airs of superiority without knowing all that much about us. There are reasons that people are stuck with this, for now.
> 
> Uber was cutting rates long before the Shirlington Shuffle was invented. If you are going to pontificate, learn your history. Rates are being cut because Uber wants the bus riders.
> 
> .......but profitable
> 
> You made that statement; not I.
> 
> That is one form of it.
> 
> These "marvels of modern technology" _ain't all that marvellous, now, are they?_
> 
> It is not even a ride, nor does the shuffler pretend that it is. _Dipso Facto_: It can not be fraudulent ride.
> 
> *BOO..................................HOO..................................HOO............................*
> 
> .........................and I do not care.
> 
> .............not to mention that you get the same pay for half the time invested.
> 
> I know exactly what you are "talking about" and I applaud anyone who does it.
> 
> You have just demonstrated that even _you_ do not know what you are "talking about". The "driver" is near the passenger, otherwise the GPS would not allow the timer to start.
> 
> .
> 
> Perhaps it would Upstate, but, in the Big City, _that ain't the case._
> 
> This is another form of the Shirlington Shuffle. It is especially effective on potential ralphers that you are trying to duck.
> 
> You are cybercaterwauling about only one form of it. It actually has several forms, all of which are profitable. Remember that thing called a "profit"? It is the only reason that you are out here.
> 
> You have the idea. For extra added entertainment, sometimes you can walk right by the passenger as you carry your telephone and he never knows the difference.
> 
> When did making a profit become a "waste of time and space"?
> 
> Uber plays dirty. The passengers play dirty. Why is it that the driver is the only one expected to play clean?
> 
> I do not. When you consider how they hustle us and mistreat us, I do not care too much about them, either. We are "collateral damage" when they lie to Uber and Lyft that we were drunk so that they can hustle a free ride. That we get put out of business is to them "collateral damage" so that they can have their free ride.
> 
> "Ethics" have no place in this business, especially given the players in it.
> 
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^*This, THIS, *THIS* and *THIS** ^^^^^^^^^^^^^*
> 
> The "post" is neither "disgusting" nor "ruthless". The act is "ruthless"..............and profitable...................
> 
> It actually stems from two guys in China who had a bunch of stolen credit card nformation. One guy had a GPS spoofer on his telephone. The other guy put in Uber requests using the stolen credit card information. The first guy, who was sitting next to the other guy accepted the request then "ran" the trip with his GPS spoofer. Now, if you are too close to the requester, Uber has it programmed to jump over you. This is why I can not longer offer the street hails in the cab the option to pay me with Uber Taxi.
> 
> There is also that. The regulators in more than one city have informed the TNCs that they were aware of this, and, if it continued, enforcement was going to pop drivers for taking street hails. If I were driving UberX that day instead of the cab, I had more than one person approach me as I was dropping a customer and ask if he could book me. I used to tell them to try it, but, they had to take whatever the application sent them.
> 
> In addition to being "treated" to virtue signalling, we also get treated to "chest-beating martyrdom"?
> .
> 
> .........and we do not care, for reasons delineated...........................
> 
> It was self-righteous self-elevation to the pedestal the first time, and, _*yaknowhat*_? It is *still* the same.
> 
> That is your mistake. Why am I compelled to make the same mistake?
> 
> It was your mistake the first time that you stated it, it was your mistake the second time that you stated it. This makes three times.
> 
> You have been shown how to earn more. You choose to reject it. That is your business. Those of us who are out here for profit choose to accept it and profit by it. If you are not out here for profit, perhaps you should take your own advice that you pronounce upon us from your self constructed pedestal.
> 
> ......and profit is profit and ever more shall be it so.............................
> 
> .........and your complaint is_____________________________________________________________?
> 
> This was self righteous pontification from a self constructed pedestal the first time. It was the same the second time. This is the third time and it is still self-righteous pontification from a self-constructed pedestal that you have appointed yourself to mount.
> 
> If that were true, you would put profit before anything else.
> 
> ..............and I will call it what it is, again, self-righteous pontification by a self-appointed Guardian of the Public Morals.
> 
> ...............time for one of @New2This ' memes.....................
> 
> Score so far:
> 4 self righteous pontifications
> 3 Complaints about mistakes that you made
> 2 acts of chest beating martyrdom
> 
> Make that :
> 
> 5 self righteous pontifications
> 
> It is so much better to be an Uber Boy Scout than it is to turn a profit.
> 
> I disagree vehemently with everything that he has posted.
> 
> We are , after all the low hanging fruit for all involved: the TNCs, the passengers and even our fellow drivers. Was it Faustina who compared hell to "crabs in a bucket"?
> 
> Make that 8 self-righteous pontifications.
> 
> As vehemently as I disagree with him, and, as hard as I have gone after him, I can assure you that Original Poster is *anything but* a troll. This is actually how he feels about this. He is being honest with you and everyone else who reads this topic.
> 
> I really do not care from where it comes as long as it winds up in my bank account.


All I can say is wow. You have an important position on here. One would hope for some ethics.


----------



## Spider-Man

Omega 3 said:


> I don't get it. How can you accept a ping and wait to collect the cancel fee? The cancel timer does not start unless you are close to where the rider is to be picked up. This is the most confusing thread I have seen here yet. People have asked repeatedly what the other is talking about, it was almost amusing watching the conversation go on and on and on without anyone seeming to know what shuffling mean or what the other was talking about. Quite amazing.


The reason Your not following is cause this is very Unique kINA Shuffle. Say You Visited Vegas, and went to The palms for a pool party. 2 Hours ago before You arrived there a Driver "Local" went there to see a Movie at the brenden theaters. Movie finishes and is ready to go home, He walks to valet/Uber area & turns his app on Hoping to get a rider waiting at Pu spot for his request to be accepted. he accepts and is within 50ft of the pax requesting. Local Uber driver waits 5m, pax cant find him cause his car is parked probably 500ft away somewhere on property "what pax is searching for" and his Driver is behind him very close. and driver cancels & pockets 3.75$ for his Gas money Home, and walks 500ft to his parked car.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Benjamin M said:


> You have an important position on here. One would hope for some ethics.


The rules of this forum do not demand that any poster demonstrate ethics, or, lack thereof on the _*street*_. If they did, you would never see seventy five per-cent of the posts that you do.

When it comes to dealing with F*ub*a*r* , Gr*yft*, Paxholes or politicians, Sirrah, I have NONE.



3.75 said:


> You have to think with your wallet, not with your conscience in this gig.


*^^^^^^^^^^^^^*This, THIS, *THIS*, *THIS* and *THIS** ^^^^^^^^^^^^^*



3.75 said:


> When you have the short straw, you have to make the cards work.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^Gets it^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



Benjamin M said:


> Bro, again, justify it all you want to. But the practice is wrong.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^Does not get it.^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## flyntflossy10

Another Uber Driver said:


> *BOO HOO HOO*
> 
> That would be your mistake. Just because you choose to make that mistake does not mean that everyone need do it.
> 
> .............and your complaint is____________________________________________________?
> 
> It is really easy for you to stand on the pedestal on which you have placed yourself and pontificate to us "sinners" with your self-righteous airs of superiority without knowing all that much about us. There are reasons that people are stuck with this, for now.
> 
> Uber was cutting rates long before the Shirlington Shuffle was invented. If you are going to pontificate, learn your history. Rates are being cut because Uber wants the bus riders.
> 
> .......but profitable
> 
> You made that statement; not I.
> 
> That is one form of it.
> 
> These "marvels of modern technology" _ain't all that marvellous, now, are they?_
> 
> It is not even a ride, nor does the shuffler pretend that it is. _Dipso Facto_: It can not be fraudulent ride.
> 
> *BOO..................................HOO..................................HOO............................*
> 
> .........................and I do not care.
> 
> .............not to mention that you get the same pay for half the time invested.
> 
> I know exactly what you are "talking about" and I applaud anyone who does it.
> 
> You have just demonstrated that even _you_ do not know what you are "talking about". The "driver" is near the passenger, otherwise the GPS would not allow the timer to start.
> 
> .
> 
> Perhaps it would Upstate, but, in the Big City, _that ain't the case._
> 
> This is another form of the Shirlington Shuffle. It is especially effective on potential ralphers that you are trying to duck.
> 
> You are cybercaterwauling about only one form of it. It actually has several forms, all of which are profitable. Remember that thing called a "profit"? It is the only reason that you are out here.
> 
> You have the idea. For extra added entertainment, sometimes you can walk right by the passenger as you carry your telephone and he never knows the difference.
> 
> When did making a profit become a "waste of time and space"?
> 
> Uber plays dirty. The passengers play dirty. Why is it that the driver is the only one expected to play clean?
> 
> I do not. When you consider how they hustle us and mistreat us, I do not care too much about them, either. We are "collateral damage" when they lie to Uber and Lyft that we were drunk so that they can hustle a free ride. That we get put out of business is to them "collateral damage" so that they can have their free ride.
> 
> "Ethics" have no place in this business, especially given the players in it.
> 
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^*This, THIS, *THIS* and *THIS** ^^^^^^^^^^^^^*
> 
> The "post" is neither "disgusting" nor "ruthless". The act is "ruthless"..............and profitable...................
> 
> It actually stems from two guys in China who had a bunch of stolen credit card nformation. One guy had a GPS spoofer on his telephone. The other guy put in Uber requests using the stolen credit card information. The first guy, who was sitting next to the other guy accepted the request then "ran" the trip with his GPS spoofer. Now, if you are too close to the requester, Uber has it programmed to jump over you. This is why I can not longer offer the street hails in the cab the option to pay me with Uber Taxi.
> 
> There is also that. The regulators in more than one city have informed the TNCs that they were aware of this, and, if it continued, enforcement was going to pop drivers for taking street hails. If I were driving UberX that day instead of the cab, I had more than one person approach me as I was dropping a customer and ask if he could book me. I used to tell them to try it, but, they had to take whatever the application sent them.
> 
> In addition to being "treated" to virtue signalling, we also get treated to "chest-beating martyrdom"?
> .
> 
> .........and we do not care, for reasons delineated...........................
> 
> It was self-righteous self-elevation to the pedestal the first time, and, _*yaknowhat*_? It is *still* the same.
> 
> That is your mistake. Why am I compelled to make the same mistake?
> 
> It was your mistake the first time that you stated it, it was your mistake the second time that you stated it. This makes three times.
> 
> You have been shown how to earn more. You choose to reject it. That is your business. Those of us who are out here for profit choose to accept it and profit by it. If you are not out here for profit, perhaps you should take your own advice that you pronounce upon us from your self constructed pedestal.
> 
> ......and profit is profit and ever more shall be it so.............................
> 
> .........and your complaint is_____________________________________________________________?
> 
> This was self righteous pontification from a self constructed pedestal the first time. It was the same the second time. This is the third time and it is still self-righteous pontification from a self-constructed pedestal that you have appointed yourself to mount.
> 
> If that were true, you would put profit before anything else.
> 
> ..............and I will call it what it is, again, self-righteous pontification by a self-appointed Guardian of the Public Morals.
> 
> ...............time for one of @New2This ' memes.....................
> 
> Score so far:
> 4 self righteous pontifications
> 3 Complaints about mistakes that you made
> 2 acts of chest beating martyrdom
> 
> Make that :
> 
> 5 self righteous pontifications
> 
> It is so much better to be an Uber Boy Scout than it is to turn a profit.
> 
> I disagree vehemently with everything that he has posted.
> 
> We are , after all the low hanging fruit for all involved: the TNCs, the passengers and even our fellow drivers. Was it Faustina who compared hell to "crabs in a bucket"?
> 
> Make that 8 self-righteous pontifications.
> 
> As vehemently as I disagree with him, and, as hard as I have gone after him, I can assure you that Original Poster is *anything but* a troll. This is actually how he feels about this. He is being honest with you and everyone else who reads this topic.
> 
> I really do not care from where it comes as long as it winds up in my bank account.


lol this was epic. im glad you had the patience that I did not, to take the time to tear this guy apart.
i remember my first two months. being used, taken advantage of, and exploited. 
never again. this is a thankless job. the company has no morals. the passengers have no morals. i certainly wont either


----------



## goneubering

Benjamin M said:


> I'm sure that I will catch some hate and maybe slashed tires for this. But it's bugging me.
> 
> I recently found out what "shuffling" actually means and it made me sick.
> 
> I'm out busting my ass trying to earn a few bucks doing this gig with integrity. And some drivers are gaming the system, earning as much or more than I do actually driving.
> 
> An added slap in the face, I'm one of a minority in my market without Uber Pro. To watch drivers with more information about trips and "benefits" do this kinda hurts even more.
> 
> It really is deplorable. Feel the need to rip people off and inconvenience them, all because you are jaded? Please find something else to do with your spare time. It's just wrong.


It's the unfortunate reaction of a few drivers who hate Uber so much that they purposefully take out their frustration on innocent riders. It's bad for business and it's self-defeating in the long run.


----------



## justaGoober

flyntflossy10 said:


> the passengers have no morals.


Use a broad brush much? You have 0 credibility with statements like this...?


----------



## HPClays

eventually Ben will be broken by his hopes and dreams of societal ethics. 

Be righteous, honest and clean. Be proud of yourself. Work hard and reap what you sow. All that is great. Live for yourself and live by your standards

Life is a struggle for survival, and if you think the other dogs in the pit are going to play by your rules, you will usually lose, quickly and in a way that is painful and ugly. You don't have to adopt their rules and methods, but expecting them to play by your rules is a losing strategy. Whether you play by Uber's rules or the shuffler's rules, Uber is trying to exploit you and squeeze every penny out of your labor that they can. The riders that you are defending will dance in the streets next time Uber cuts your pay to maintain current price levels and increase Uber's revenue. And when you have a bad day, Uber and Lyft will kick you in the side of the knee and bleed you with a plastic fork.

And meeting with someone and being welcomed into their community and then running home to bad mouth behind the safety of a keyboard is cowardice. Where did they teach that in your ethics school? Did your mother teach you that?


----------



## flyntflossy10

justaGoober said:


> Use a broad brush much? You have 0 credibility with statements like this...?


make sure to tell us all that when you get your first fare taken away from you. or adjusted. or being put in timeout for false accusations against you. People use Uber because its cheap. do you really think its above them to not find a way for it to be even cheaper?
use your head and grow up a little. the sooner you realize that you are truly all alone in this job, the better


----------



## 3.75

Benjamin M said:


> Bro, again, justify it all you want to. You don't know anything about me. But the practice is wrong.


I don't have to justify shit. I know what i do and how I do it with the handicaps I have to live with . I'm conscious of what I do and how I do it but at the end of the day, I don't have blood on my hands and I'm not responsible for something down a chain of command.

At the end of the day I have my personal problems and as long as those are dealt with, the rest is "For the birds". So keep the guilt trip for someone else because unless you've seen what I've seen and dealt with what I've dealt with, you wouldn't understand why I do what I do.

"You don't know anything about me"? Really? That's all you have to say?

I know enough that if I were to meet people in real life I know who I would exclude. I know if I had the burden of a secret that I'm not supposed to tell anyone else but need someone to vent to, you would be the last person I'd tell.

If your moral compass had issues , you should have been a man and dealt with it in person . This is child's play. Anyone can get big and tough with the internet but I get it. You wanted an audience . You wanted an arena so you could say "see , I'm right".

Shuffling and longhauling are the two biggest tips for all newbie drivers but no one is forcing it upon you . It's like going to the dentist and being told you have gingivitis and the best way to prevent tooth loss is by flossing. Take it or leave it, but don't go around calling the dentist a quack . If you are anti flossing that's cool just keep it moving and if you want to floss for your oral health , that's great. Keep it moving but don't make a big deal about it.

12 pages later, what did you gain from this?

Are you able to sleep now that you created yet another ethics of uber thread?

Or do you just want a featured thread ?



HPClays said:


> Life is a struggle for survival, and if you think the other dogs in the pit are going to play by your rules, you will usually lose, quickly and in a way that is painful and ugly. You don't have to adopt their rules and methods, but expecting them to play by your rules is a losing strategy. Whether you play by Uber's rules or the shuffler's rules, Uber is trying to exploit you and squeeze every penny out of your labor that they can. The riders that you are defending will dance in the streets next time Uber cuts your pay to maintain current price levels and increase Uber's revenue. And when you have a bad day, Uber and Lyft will kick you in the side of the knee and bleed you with a plastic fork.
> 
> And meeting with someone and being welcomed into their community and then running home to bad mouth behind the safety of a keyboard is cowardice. Where did they teach that in your ethics school? Did your mother teach you that?


This post has so much win! Someone get this man 3 beers of his choosing.


----------



## Cableguynoe

This thread needs to be featured.

One of the greats!

Here's the picture for the feature.


----------



## 3.75

Cableguynoe said:


> This thread needs to be featured.
> 
> One of the greats!
> 
> Here's the picture for the feature.
> 
> View attachment 338961


Doesn't that mean he gets what he wants , which is to become a rider martyr?

Dara would be so excited to know that they can pay piss poor rates and the drivers will defend them.


----------



## Taxi2Uber

3.75 said:


> ...


_"Uber is a big scam."
"Uber is greedy."_
So are you if you condone this type of behavior. 
Uber should be your hero, yet you treat them like they're monsters.
As you say: _"You have to think with your wallet, not with your conscience in this gig."_
Just like the way Uber thinks, according to you.
You too are driven by the almightly dollar, morals and integrity be damned. 
Besides, how can you be angry with a company, saying they are ripping you off, when you are VOLUNTARILY partnering with them?

On the one hand you say this:
_"...but the cancellation fee was essentially eaten by Uber."_
which sounds like you just don't get it (like @New2This and @Another Uber Driver ).
But then you say:
_"Uber has a built in these kind of losses into their business plan. Why do you think they edited upfront pricing to where at most they got was 30% to where the least they get is 30% and the most they can get is 60%?"_
Which sounds like maybe you DO get it and realize the passing of the buck is put upon the drivers and riders and NOT "eaten by Uber"
_
"Because if you ask a cab driver, Uber, its drivers and the riders is getting exactly what it deserves for disrupting the trade."_
Go ahead and ask me. 
No I don't think drivers and riders deserve THIS. 
Sorry.



Another Uber Driver said:


> ...


_"Uber plays dirty. The passengers play dirty. Why is it that the driver is the only one expected to play clean?"_
Whaaah! Mommy, Uber's cheating! LOL
All passengers huh? They all deserve to be scammed because you're mad at Uber?
A company you VOLUNTARILY partner with?

_"When you consider how they[Uber] hustle us and mistreat us,"_
Umm....it is YOU, allowing them to hustle and mistreat you. Your choice.

_"Ethics" have no place in this business, especially given the players in it._
Just wow.

_"In addition to being "treated" to virtue signalling, we also get treated to "chest-beating martyrdom"?"
"It is so much better to be an Uber Boy Scout than it is to turn a profit."_
Took you longer than usual to bring out the cliches, but I knew it would come sooner or later.

_"I really do not care from where it comes as long as it winds up in my bank account."_
And this is what you don't get. It's coming from you.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Benjamin M said:


> It really is deplorable. Feel the need to rip people off and inconvenience them, all because you are jaded? Please find something else to do with your spare time. It's just wrong.


As Captain Norrington of your magesties East India Trading Company would say , " It's just good Business "

12 pages ! SMH...


----------



## Melrose Crenshaw

Benjamin M said:


> Pax does not cancel. It is essentially a fraudulent ride. The driver games the system, not moving an inch, and collects the fee. It inconveniences pax and costs the company money.
> 
> It's fraud.


That's not what shuffling is.


----------



## sellkatsell44

3.75 said:


> I don't have to justify shit. I know what i do and how I do it with the handicaps I have to live with . I'm conscious of what I do and how I do it but at the end of the day, I don't have blood on my hands and I'm not responsible for something down a chain of command.


When you make do with what you have instead of holding onto some sort of principle and maybe thinking outside of the box, you're going to stay in the box. I suppose this is like that example of crabs in a shallow box. They never escape because they're always pulling each other down...



3.75 said:


> If your moral compass had issues , you should have been a man and dealt with it in person . This is child's play. Anyone can get big and tough with the internet but I get it. You wanted an audience . You wanted an arena so you could say "see , I'm right".


And you're being what... small and docile on the internet? There's enough shuffle threads out there to support the other side that if you want-you can contribute positively there.

By the way, I don't know what tough breaks you've had but try having cancer. Try almost being raped. Try having multiple medical and dental bills because of having had cancer as a kid. Try having your mom walk out on you when you're ten. Try having your dad pull a wooden pad not stick to your backside. Slapping you so hard that when you're five your principal notices.

You can pull that card and trust me, others have it worse. And others have it worse then the described above but you know what? Not everyone uses that as a reason or excuse for shietty behavior. You can't control the cards you're dealt but you can with how you play them.

And so if you want to pass the buck by being a shietty person to someone else with unnecessary shuffling to charge them what you consider a small fee because you had a shietty life-guess what, they might also had a shietty life but unlike you they don't hold onto it-and they rise above it.



3.75 said:


> 12 pages later, what did you gain from this?
> 
> Are you able to sleep now that you created yet another ethics of uber thread?
> 
> Or do you just want a featured thread ?
> 
> This post has so much win! Someone get this man 3 beers of his choosing.


What was your point or gain from this hostile post? Do you sleep better now? Do you feel better now that you've let this aggression out? I hope you do. Bitterness burns.

You should get that three beers of his choosing. I'm sure you've made enough bills from shuffling.


----------



## Gtown Driver

Wuzzzz uuppp yall. 

I hope we get to page 18


----------



## Amos69

Cableguynoe said:


> Welcome to the club!
> 
> 
> Scamming isn't out of need. Never has been.
> 
> Meet Bernie
> 
> View attachment 338861


Bernie is the new Grifter's King!

I come from a long line of grifters and while I can appreciate the value of a hard days work I am never surprised by the actions of grifters.

The fact that Gryft is one of these companies that lie, cheat and steal from everyone is also never lost on me.


----------



## kc ub'ing!

Benjamin M said:


> I'm not going to share the specifics


Its like that quote from Network. "I'm mad as hell but I'm not gonna tell you what I'm mad about!"

I've learned one thing from this thread: I don't know what shuffling is.


----------



## wicked

I love the passion. Obviously Uber is letting them "get away with it". Remember it is Uber's sole responsibility to enforce their policies and educate passengers.

I never enforce Uber rules, I only stick to the laws. For example 'IF' I am taking an express pool I will take the customer wherever they want to go, hell I will even offer to drop them off at the actual address or let them get dropped off elsewhere if it doesn't inconvenience another ride.

If I dont like where the passenger is taking me I cancel right away. I personally wouldn't try taking a cancel fee from that passenger. My strategy is to get profitable rides while cutting the contract with anyone who even slightly smells like a problem or will take me to a dead zone.

If we become employees I will go wherever Uber tells me to because they will have to pay my way back. Major game changer.

My montra is game Uber and Lyft all you want but try not to mess with the passengers any more than necessary.


----------



## DoubleDee

When I order an Uber ride I'm standing at the curb before the car even arrives. That's the way all passengers should be.

As a driver I wait the 5 minutes period. I drive off the nano second the timer goes off. And I don't answer any phone calls from pax .

Also I don't double park if there are no parking spaces on the street. If that means I have to park a half a block up the road so be it. If that's considered to be hiding it's too damn bad. Like I said they should be standing at the curb as I arrive.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

Benjamin M said:


> Accepting a ping, not moving, and waiting until you can cancel and collect. That's what I am talking about. And PLEASE DO NOT DO THIS.


That's not a shuffle dude..



25rides7daysaweek said:


> That's not a shuffle dude. You have to be at the pin or headed towards it for 5 minutes before they cancel to get paid....


----------



## Carblar

OP got owned on this, and rightfully so.

Uber is 24/7 looking for ways to cheat and exploit the drivers. They've trained pax to do the same without most pax even realizing it.

One day, likely years from now, it will all come out via a whistleblower..stealing of tips, rigged algorithms etc. You self righteous prigs can stuff it.


----------



## njn

New policy, drivers only get 2 cancel fees a day, like destination filters. Use them wisely.


----------



## sheonlydrivesdays

Seamus said:


> So just as a little comic relief since no one is going to read post #217 and even after all these posts most don't understand how this can be done. I was in mid town Manhattan with my wife called an Uber and realized pretty quickly I was getting shuffled and wasn't in the mood. My wife thought I was crazy running down the street to the source. Went into the diner and walked around till I found the guy with the phone on his table not paying a bit of attention talking to his friends. You should have seen the look on his face when he realized the 6'4" big guy he was shuffling was in his face. Getting shuffled....annoying......confronting the unsuspecting shuffler......priceless. I wish a had a picture of the look of shock on his face.


Love it.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Taxi2Uber said:


> Well, if you make no attempt and have no intention of picking the rider up and still collect the fee, then I would say that's a shuffle (dirty cancel)


i had already agreed that in that situation of course that's dirty


----------



## Another Uber Driver

3.75 said:


> "You don't know anything about me"? Really? That's all you have to say?


He knows little enough about our situation but presumes to pontificate to us. That "find another job" nonsense, in whatever form, was just that the first time that someone posted it to these Boards.........................*yaknowhat? .................*it is _still_ nonsense.................



3.75 said:


> You wanted an arena so you could say "see , I'm right"


Henry Clay once stated that he would rather be right than President. Whether Henry Clay ever was right or not is open to debate. One thing that we do know is that he never was President..



3.75 said:


> longhauling


Half the time, you do not have to invent a scenic route: Uber Navigation will suggest one to you. Does Original Poster think that if we know a shorter route that we should automatically take it? I usually know a shorter route, but, will take it only if it benefits me.



3.75 said:


> Or do you just want a featured thread ?


There is value to the rebuttals.



Cableguynoe said:


> Here's the picture for the feature.


We of the Washington Boards do refer to ourselves as "The Deplorables". Perhaps this was the motivation for Original Posteer's title of the topic? Yup, the Shirlington Shuffle is deplorable, allright, as it was invented by "Deplorables".



Taxi2Uber said:


> _"You have to think with your wallet, not with your conscience in this gig."_
> Just like the way Uber thinks, according to you.


Are you damning us for thinking that way while not damning Uber for the same thing? If this is the case, there is a name for that: double standard.



Taxi2Uber said:


> You too are driven by the almightly dollar, morals and integrity be damned.


*Correctamundo!* Uber does it, so we do it. I have posted more than once on these various Boards that if Uber, the customers and the politicians/regulators all are willing to play it cleanly, we can discuss my playing it cleanly. Until that day comes, as long as the other players in the market are going to act the "scoundrel, with all of its advanrages" (-Churchill), I am going to act the scoundrel, as well.



Taxi2Uber said:


> you just don't get it (like @New2This and @Another Uber Driver ).
> But then you say:
> _"Uber has a built in these kind of losses into their business plan. Why do you think they edited upfront pricing to where at most they got was 30% to where the least they get is 30% and the most they can get is 60%?"_
> Which sounds like maybe you DO get it and realize the passing of the buck is put upon the drivers and riders and NOT "eaten by Uber"


I *do* get it and have so stated. I am not worried about what happens to the riders. When I have dealt with my troubles, I can start to worry about everyone else's. Until that day comes, it is me first. Competitive capitalism is all about this. Anyone who thinks otherwise is hopelessly naive, doomed to failure or both. If Uber tries to put something back on the drivers, we will deal with it. We always have. Anyone who believes that these rate cuts are in response to driver machinations just does not get it.



Taxi2Uber said:


> _"Uber plays dirty. The passengers play dirty. Why is it that the driver is the only one expected to play clean?"_
> Whaaah! Mommy, Uber's cheating! LOL


The Wa-a-a-a-a-a-a-a-a-a-a-abulance is reserved for people who caterwaul about their situation and do only that. We are doing something about it. It is called making this profitable. If you expect us to suffer in silence at all of the abuses that the other players in this game heap upon us, you are going to be disappointed. Trivialising your opponents is a text book tactic. It fails, here.



Taxi2Uber said:


> A company you VOLUNTARILY partner with?
> 
> _"When you consider how they[Uber] hustle us and mistreat us,"_
> Umm....it is YOU, allowing them to hustle and mistreat you. Your choice.


Original Poster already has tried that self righteous pontification; more than once in this topic. It failed the first time, it failed every subsequent time. Yours fails as well.



Taxi2Uber said:


> _"Ethics" have no place in this business, especially given the players in it._
> Just wow.


Here is a cliché for you: "Reality is a hard pill to swallow".



Taxi2Uber said:


> _"In addition to being "treated" to virtue signalling, we also get treated to "chest-beating martyrdom"?"
> "It is so much better to be an Uber Boy Scout than it is to turn a profit."_
> Took you longer than usual to bring out the cliches, but I knew it would come sooner or later.


"Virtue signalling" is a cliché, you have a point. I will note that another poster used it before I did in this topic. I went as far as to quote her use of it. The other two are not clichés, although I do use "Uber Boy Scout" frequently. As for the use of "clichés", here is a form of one that is a favourite of the Uber Boy Scouts



Taxi2Uber said:


> A company you VOLUNTARILY partner with?


You can use a cliché, but you chide me for it? There is a name for that: double standard. You have one suspected use of it in your post, already. This might be two, or, depending on your answer to my question, it might be only one. Whatever it is, a double standard it is. Are you going to go for another one?



Taxi2Uber said:


> And this is what you don't get. It's coming from you.


You imply that Uber and Lyft are giving me back my own money. That is absurd on the face of it.



njn said:


> New policy, drivers only get 2 cancel fees a day, like destination filters. Use them wisely.


.........which results in more declined pings, more pings simply not covered, more caterwauling customers. On the up side, if I am driving the cab that day, it means more frustrated Uber and Lyft users who see my cab and put up their hands. MORE FOR ME! MORE FOR ME!!


----------



## Mordred

If they aren't there at 4:45 I'm yanking off. Period.


----------



## Ylinks

This scheme has 4 very big flaws.

1.) Your shuffle fees DO NOT keep up with your bar tab.

2.) You get shuffled trying to Uber home.

3.) You wake up with a hangover.

4.) You have to take an Uber to get your car.

Going back to bed.


----------



## Polomarko

SFOspeedracer said:


> I posted and replied to something similar and caught the hate in its fury, but I personally don't give two shits .. It's horrible .. What I thought was shuffling was at the 5 or seconds before 5 minute up mark, you prepare to leave, like laying off the brake .. Not the dumb shit I've recently learned. As a frequent rider reading about it is sick
> 
> The worst part? The large amount of posters who see nothing wrong with it and defend it, even if they don't do it themselves


Have you ever think what riders do not coming on time. They put driver at risk getting traffic violation ticket which is $110. I will tel you what I do SF Downtown I arrived let the driver know I am there. Wait two min rider is not there, go around the block rider is not there 5 min up canceld. No place to stop I go immediately. Well educated people. "I am here" means person is late and buying time on his way to the pick up destination.


----------



## 5☆OG

ok so im gonna address the OP ill call him green cause he isint looking at the bigger picture. yes,there are some who do this intentionally,but in my case i stick to the letter of the law on cancels. in my market customer has two minutes after i arrive to cancel a pool or an express pool. they have 5 minutes for an X. I want to preface what i about to say that i have over 10k rides and a 4.97 rating in my market so the whole questioning my professionalism and intent can be laid to rest. problem #1 people are entitled jerks they think they are getting limo service for bus prices suddenly they feel like they need to milk it at the drivers expense,typically goes like this,i get a text on a pool,im on my way or ill be there in a sec or im on the wrong side of the street come get me,um for the prices you are paying and the service you get for that price you WILL come to the designated spot or you will be cancelled,i dont even respond to texts for pools anymore,whats the point,you will either be there or you wont. the fact that i already drove maybe 3 or 5 miles to get there and you couldent get your lazy ass there to begin with tells me all i need to know about you as a passanger. #2 while i am waiting for a passanger to show up for a pool i can either have passangers in the car with me who dont feel like waiting for a lazy ass or i could have been sent one or even two additional pickps which i could get cancelled on me because they dont want to wait. so thats a lose lose lose for me. 3rd pool passangers are the most petty sorry ass losers i have ever encountered,lets just say that CERTAIN types of people are almost amways the source of my poor ratings and demanding attitude and demeanor this is why cabs dont pick them up either,they have a well deserved reputation for being cheap and difficult,due to this reason i will no longer pick up any rider for a pool under 4.9 or an x rider at 4.85. if i see an additional rider on pool who falls below this criteria they will be pulled from the que and cancelled. as far as X goes if you cant get your ass to the front door in the 5 minutes plus the time i took to get there you are a selfih prick and you just cost me money even with the f'n cancel fee,i would prefer to take the client to their destination not collect a worthless fee. on a side note i do not pick up drunks nor dio i work the strip at night or in the day,im in las vegas..there are plenty of suckers waiting to shuttle you for a 5 dollar ride. the bottom line is im not running a charity and i always give a 5 star ride. the real people to blame here is uber itself,they lowered the bar so low that anyone who can log in can sign up they could care less about the drivers or the passangers as long as they get it all,they have created a horrible environment of animosity between all of us and it spills over into frustration on both sides while uber laughs their asses to the bank.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

5☆OG said:


> ok so im gonna address the OP ill call him green cause he isint looking at the bigger picture. yes,there are some who do this intentionally,but in my case i stick to the letter of the law on cancels..


Original Poster is complaining about drivers whose purpose is not to get a customer and collect the cancellation fee. He has no complaint with drivers who cover the ping with the intention of actually fetching the customer but cancelling if the rider fails to show within the designated time.

When you shuffle, the idea is NOT to get the customer. You make it difficult for the customer to see or find you, you wait out the time, you collect the cancellation fee.


----------



## 123dragon

This thread kind of represents the Washington DC board and how it has gone downhill. 

1. We got a White Supremacist spouting anti immigration and Trumpism....
2. Endless threads about how to steal from passengers or Uber.
3. Complaining about how people are snowflakes because they are well off

Uber is making things hostile with lower rates overtime no doubt. The misery of people that work this job they hate really shows the bad side of people. Shuffling is stealing it's just there is no consequence. You can also work a retail job and pocket cash, that is no different than shuffling. People will try to justify stealing with a victims mentality.


----------



## Invisible

Gtown Driver said:


> Wuzzzz uuppp yall.
> 
> I hope we get to page 18


Why not go for page 21 or whatever the record is? It seems the Richmond folks are good at getting featured threads and many responses. ?


----------



## justaGoober

So....the mechanic (Uber driver) that hates his dealer (Uber) gets back at the dealer by ripping off customers (pax). 

Many people in this thread are fine with that. It’s really that simple.....SMH


----------



## Cableguynoe

5☆OG said:


> ok so im gonna address the OP ill call him green cause he isint looking at the bigger picture. yes,there are some who do this intentionally,but in my case i stick to the letter of the law on cancels. in my market customer has two minutes after i arrive to cancel a pool or an express pool. they have 5 minutes for an X. I want to preface what i about to say that i have over 10k rides and a 4.97 rating in my market so the whole questioning my professionalism and intent can be laid to rest. problem #1 people are entitled jerks they think they are getting limo service for bus prices suddenly they feel like they need to milk it at the drivers expense,typically goes like this,i get a text on a pool,im on my way or ill be there in a sec or im on the wrong side of the street come get me,um for the prices you are paying and the service you get for that price you WILL come to the designated spot or you will be cancelled,i dont even respond to texts for pools anymore,whats the point,you will either be there or you wont. the fact that i already drove maybe 3 or 5 miles to get there and you couldent get your lazy ass there to begin with tells me all i need to know about you as a passanger. #2 while i am waiting for a passanger to show up for a pool i can either have passangers in the car with me who dont feel like waiting for a lazy ass or i could have been sent one or even two additional pickps which i could get cancelled on me because they dont want to wait. so thats a lose lose lose for me. 3rd pool passangers are the most petty sorry ass losers i have ever encountered,lets just say that CERTAIN types of people are almost amways the source of my poor ratings and demanding attitude and demeanor this is why cabs dont pick them up either,they have a well deserved reputation for being cheap and difficult,due to this reason i will no longer pick up any rider for a pool under 4.9 or an x rider at 4.85. if i see an additional rider on pool who falls below this criteria they will be pulled from the que and cancelled. as far as X goes if you cant get your ass to the front door in the 5 minutes plus the time i took to get there you are a selfih prick and you just cost me money even with the f'n cancel fee,i would prefer to take the client to their destination not collect a worthless fee. on a side note i do not pick up drunks nor dio i work the strip at night or in the day,im in las vegas..there are plenty of suckers waiting to shuttle you for a 5 dollar ride. the bottom line is im not running a charity and i always give a 5 star ride. the real people to blame here is uber itself,they lowered the bar so low that anyone who can log in can sign up they could care less about the drivers or the passangers as long as they get it all,they have created a horrible environment of animosity between all of us and it spills over into frustration on both sides while uber laughs their asses to the bank.


1. Please use paragraphs
2. Please make sure you understand the topic before writing a book on it


----------



## Another Uber Driver

123dragon said:


> 1. We got a White Supremacist spouting anti immigration and Trumpism....


That guy has not been seen or heard from since mid-May. He was a Trumpie (and still is, as far as I know). He was actually from Sri Lanka. He never mentioned if he was Sinhalese or Tamil. The Sinhalese do have Aryan blood and speak an Aryan language while the Tamils are Dravidian and speak a Dravidian language.


----------



## justaGoober

flyntflossy10 said:


> make sure to tell us all that when you get your first fare taken away from you. or adjusted. or being put in timeout for false accusations against you. People use Uber because its cheap. do you really think its above them to not find a way for it to be even cheaper?
> use your head and grow up a little. the sooner you realize that you are truly all alone in this job, the better


Hmmm...well in 1800 rides it hasn't happened yet. So maybe instead of saying, " THE passengers have no morals" you should qualify it and say, "a very small % of passengers have no morals".

What do you think?


----------



## Another Uber Driver

justaGoober said:


> So....the mechanic (Uber driver) that hates his dealer (Uber) gets back at the dealer by ripping off customers (pax)


As most dealer mechanics get paid a commission based on the work that they do, they rip off customers all the time. Ford and German buggy dealer mechanics are notorious for this. Mechanics actually make a decent wage as it is. They are motivated by greed. The dealers are actually allright with this, as they get their cut. They pretend to take your side when you complain, but, most customers can not show how a mechanic is getting creative with his pencil.

Uber drivers are motivated by wanting a decent wage.



justaGoober said:


> in 1800 rides it hasn't happened *yet*


 (emphasis added)

By your use of the emphasised word, you just gave him back his argument.


----------



## LaurieLee

3.75 said:


> I know if I had the burden of a secret that I'm not supposed to tell anyone else but need someone to vent to, you would be the last person I'd tell.
> 
> If your moral compass had issues , you should have been a man and dealt with it in person . This is child's play. Anyone can get big and tough with the internet but I get it. You wanted an audience . You wanted an arena so you could say "see , I'm right".
> 
> @3.75 has put it perfectly. This Benjamin guy sat as friends with a group of Uber drivers, smiling- laughing- shaking hands over drinks, and SPOKE NOTHING of the hit he felt to his morality. This message rant is passive aggressive BS.
> 
> Next time Benjamin, be a man.


----------



## charmer37

TemptingFate said:


> Yes pax is losing money if they have to pay the cancel fee. But the only way it's fraud is if the driver hides from the pax to run out the clock.
> Who is losing money when you have a day full of minimum fare rides and every pax keeps you waiting 5 minutes? You get $3 for driving to pax 5 minutes, wait 5 minutes, drive trip 10 minutes. You're grossing $9 / hour if you are lucky. Subtract expenses and you are spending your own money to shuttle people around all day. That's deplorable and that's the fraud you should be irate about.


I know right, The unfairness is earning $3.35 for short trips. The minimum after Uber ridiculous fees should be at least $6.00 for the driver.


----------



## Cableguynoe

charmer37 said:


> I know right, The unfairness is earning $3.35 for short trips. The minimum after Uber ridiculous fees should be at least $6.00 for the driver.


I've gotten up to $15 for a shuffle.
Learn to use the premium pickups to your advantage.


----------



## New2This

Cableguynoe said:


> I've gotten up to $15 for a shuffle.
> Learn to use the premium pickups to your advantage.


----------



## justaGoober

Another Uber Driver said:


> As most dealer mechanics get paid a commission based on the work that they do, they rip off customers all the time. Ford and German buggy dealer mechanics are notorious for this. Mechanics actually make a decent wage as it is. They are motivated by greed. The dealers are actually allright with this, as they get their cut. They pretend to take your side when you complain, but, most customers can not show how a mechanic is getting creative with his pencil.
> 
> Uber drivers are motivated by wanting a decent wage.


Lol!

So mechanics are greedy and Uber drivers are just motivated by ethical standards.....double lol!



Another Uber Driver said:


> By your use of the emphasised word, you just gave him back his argument.


You make no sense...

When the person you're having a discussion with insists that 1 + 1 = 3, it's no longer worth participating.


----------



## New2This

Another Uber Driver said:


> We of the Washington Boards do refer to ourselves as "The Deplorables". Perhaps this was the motivation for Original Posteer's title of the topic? Yup, the Shirlington Shuffle is deplorable, allright, as it was invented by "Deplorables".


We always refer to the Meetups as "Deplorables Meetup" on ____ date.

Pretty sure @Benjamin M used Deplorable in his title deliberately.


----------



## DeplorableDonald

Shuffling isn't Deplorable and who knows Deplorable better than @DeplorableDonald?


----------



## Benjamin M

I'm amazed that this has continued with people defending this. Sitting at a table, laughing at incoming messages from confused pax, doling out 1* ratings.

Somehow *I *am the one who is wrong for not participating in such behavior. Ripping people off is totally acceptable, gotcha.

I never named anyone in this thread. You came forward to defend this practice. As I said, spin it however you want to, it's wrong.


----------



## Lissetti

Cableguynoe said:


> This thread needs to be featured.


It's getting enough traction without a Feature.


----------



## Benjamin M

Another Uber Driver said:


> Original Poster is complaining about drivers whose purpose is not to get a customer and collect the cancellation fee. He has no complaint with drivers who cover the ping with the intention of actually fetching the customer but cancelling if the rider fails to show within the designated time.
> 
> When you shuffle, the idea is NOT to get the customer. You make it difficult for the customer to see or find you, you wait out the time, you collect the cancellation fee.


What I am talking about is sitting at the bar, not moving an inch, collecting money. That's what people are defending here. NOT waiting for the timer to get to 5 and leaving.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Benjamin M said:


> What I am talking about is sitting at the bar, not moving an inch, collecting money. That's what people are defending here. NOT waiting for the timer to get to 5 and leaving.


If you read the post, you will see that I stated that you had no quarrel with those who cover the ping and the customer simply fails to show.

If you have a quarrel with drivers' sitting at a bar collecting cancellation fees, it follows that you would have one with those who go, say, to a Wally World parking lot, hide between two SUVs so that the customer can not see them, collect a cancellation fee and do so deliberately. If you have no quarrel with the latter, please so state.


----------



## Benjamin M

Another Uber Driver said:


> If you read the post, you will see that I stated that you had no quarrel with those who cover the ping and the customer simply fails to show.
> 
> If you have a quarrel with drivers' sitting at a bar collecting cancellation fees, it follows that you would have one with those who go, say, to a Wally World parking lot, hide between two SUVs so that the customer can not see them, collect a cancellation fee and do so deliberately. If you have no quarrel with the latter, please so state.


The two types of shuffling are *totally* different and you know that.

One can be somewhat questionable. But you are still close to the pax and there is a chance for them to locate you. The other version is fraud, exploiting a bug that allows this practice.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

justaGoober said:


> So mechanics are greedy and Uber drivers are just motivated by ethical standards.....double lol!


If you read the post, you will see that I stated that Uber drivers are motivated my earning a decent wage from someone/thing that is hell bent and determined to deny them just that. Ethics has no place in this business. I have stated that more than once.



justaGoober said:


> You make no sense...


You stated that in eighteen hundred rides the adverse things that the poster that you quoted mentioned had not happened to you "YET". By doing so, you admit the possibility that those adverse things could happen to you. This passes over the reality that more than a few posters to these Boards have posted examples of similar.



Benjamin M said:


> The two types of shuffling are *totally* different and you know that.


I assume that you refer to the bar example and the Wally World example. In reality, they are simply different forms of the same thing, thus, not "totally" different. If, however, you are fine with the Wally World example, I will thank you for the clarification, as that is for what I asked..

I never have done the bar example. I have done similar to the Wally World example more than a few times. In fact, it is how you make Uber Pool and Lyft Line profitable.

Please do not try to tell me anything about this business. You will fail.


----------



## Benjamin M

Another Uber Driver said:


> Please do not try to tell me anything about this business. You will fail.


So you defend the bar example?

No, they are not the same at all. Unless the Walmart example consists of accepting pings, not making any effort to actually pick up the pax, and collecting.


----------



## Cableguynoe

New2This said:


> Pretty sure @Benjamin M used Deplorable in his title deliberately.


Dude knows what he's doing


----------



## 3.75

I'm going to respond to the other posts people have made but I have to address this now.



Benjamin M said:


> I'm amazed that this has continued with people defending this. Sitting at a table, laughing at incoming messages from confused pax, doling out 1* ratings.
> 
> Somehow *I *am the one who is wrong for not participating in such behavior. Ripping people off is totally acceptable, gotcha.
> 
> I never named anyone in this thread. You came forward to defend this practice. As I said, spin it however you want to, it's wrong.


You're not wrong for not shuffling. That's your choice.

You're wrong for meeting people in real life, being welcomed into a tight knit community that was created to help each other come up with better strategies for this gig, seeing something that you don't agree with , staying tight lipped about it and then bringing the issue up in a different sub forum so you could get the whole board involved. If you didn't agree with what was happening you had a responsibility to speak out. That's what my mother taught me when i was a little kid, if you see something you don't agree with, speak out and let it be known. You don't solve problems if the people involved don't know there's an issue.

You didn't say names but you named your thread "Shuffling is deplorable". It's an obvious jab at @New2This for his thread titles. It has been well known that the DC board refers to itself as "deplorables" since Hillary Clinton said "basket of deplorables " 3 years ago. It has been a running gag for a long time.

Not only that , you specifically asked in a post for the people involved to speak out and if they had a problem with you to pm you so you could give them your address. Classic keyboard thug move right there. That's some 2007 YouTube type shit.

It's been an open secret that the DC board holds monthly meet ups where shuffling happens and I just wish you met @240BIGWINO, if you're in total awe over people "laughing at messages " as you put it, imagine how soiled your underoos would be when you saw his gags.



Benjamin M said:


> What I am talking about is sitting at the bar, not moving an inch, collecting money. That's what people are defending here. NOT waiting for the timer to get to 5 and leaving.


Shuffling was never waiting the clock out with the intention of giving the ride if the pax showed up. Shuffling was always padding the daily pay by deliberately trying to NOT give a ride to the passenger. I explained it in my original post in your thread but you got huffy and puffy when I said "check your privilege". The only way shuffling dies is if fuber doesn't pay cancellation fees anymore but the day that happens don't expect drivers to wait . You're either there or not.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

*Q: *


Benjamin M said:


> So you defend the bar example?


*A:* Yes.



Benjamin M said:


> No, they are not the same at all. Unless the Walmart example consists of accepting pings, not making any effort to actually pick up the pax, and collecting.


Let us examine:

Here are the words that I used:

"hide between two SUVs"-would you think that this means not only "not making any effort to actually pick up the pax [_sic_]" but actually avoiding picking up the passenger?

"deliberately"-Would you think that this means that you are making an effort not to pick up the passenger?

So yes, the Wal-Mart example consists of making sure that you do not get the passenger. The whole purpose of any form of shuffling is to make sure that you do not get a passenger but collect the cancel fee.

Yes, I defend and practice that.

Here is another gem for you, something that I have posted on various topics on these Boards more than once:

"There is something inherently wrong with a transportation system where it is more profitable not to haul a passenger than it is actually to haul one; Uber and Lyft's protestations that they are technology not transportation companies notwithstanding.


----------



## Benjamin M

3.75 said:


> You're wrong for meeting people in real life, being welcomed into a tight knit community that was created to help each other come up with better strategies for this gig, seeing something that you don't agree with , staying tight lipped about it and then bringing the issue up in a different sub forum so you could get the whole board involved.


I believe that I made it extremely clear that what was happening was wrong. And I believe it was you who continued to try and get me to participate. I said that I "am not about that".

I never named anyone. And, based on what I saw, I was under the impression that this practice is very common. Apparently it's not, that's a relief.

Didn't hear much talk about legit strategies for earning more money driving but I did get to watch drivers work this scam, laughing at the pax.

I've said all that I can.


----------



## New2This

3.75 said:


> I just wish you met @240BIGWINO, if you're in total awe over people "laughing at messages " as you put it, imagine how soiled your underoos would be when you saw his gags.


"You like Peet's coffee? What's your favorite?"

"Love you brother"

These even today make me laugh thinking of them.



Benjamin M said:


> doling out 1* ratings.


For the record if you Shuffle, by definition you can't rate because no ride occurs.


----------



## Benjamin M

New2This said:


> For the record if you Shuffle, by definition you can't rate because no ride occurs.


For the record I saw it being done across the table and once next to me.


----------



## New2This

Benjamin M said:


> For the record I saw it being done across the table and once next to me.


How? If you cancel you can't rate.


----------



## Benjamin M

New2This said:


> How? If you cancel you can't rate.


Ask them. I don't know how they pull off what they were doing, I didn't want to know. But they were able to rate and collect without moving.


----------



## justaGoober

Another Uber Driver said:


> If you read the post, you will see that I stated that Uber drivers are motivated my earning a decent wage from someone/thing that is hell bent and determined to deny them just that. Ethics has no place in this business. I have stated that more than once.


So mechanics are expected to be ethical but Uber drivers are not. Ok, we will have to agree to disagree.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

3.75 said:


> You're wrong for meeting people in real life, being welcomed into a tight knit community that was created to help each other come up with better strategies for this gig, seeing something that you don't agree with , staying tight lipped about it and then bringing the issue up in a different sub forum so you could get the whole board involved.


Add to that his attempting to go over someone's head in order to silence him because he does not agree with him. This is coupled with a false accusation that this person was at the bar doing this and showing people how to do it, The person whom he accused was not at the meet-up. This passes over the accused's reputation for rarely showing up for meet-ups.



3.75 said:


> If you didn't agree with what was happening you had a responsibility to speak out. That's what my mother taught me when i was a little kid, if you see something you don't agree with, speak out and let it be known.


He shows that of which he is made by his underhanded attempts to silence one poster. That poster totally PWND him in open forum, so he has to resort to this.



3.75 said:


> Not only that , you specifically asked in a post for the people involved to speak out and if they had a problem with you to pm you so you could give them your address. Classic keyboard thug move right there. That's some 2007 YouTube type shit.


Considering what he has demonstrated to us, this is no surprise.



3.75 said:


> Shuffling was never waiting the clock out with the intention of giving the ride if the pax showed up. Shuffling was always padding the daily pay by deliberately trying to NOT give a ride to the passenger. I explained it in my original post in your thread but you got huffy and puffy when I said "check your privilege"


I have tried to explain this to him, as well, but, myopia is a characteristic of Self Appointed Keepers of the Public Morals.



3.75 said:


> The only way shuffling dies is if fuber doesn't pay cancellation fees anymore but the day that happens don't expect drivers to wait . You're either there or not.


...........................not to mention the increased wait times due to drivers' declining more pings or drivers' failing simply to cover once accepted.................................



justaGoober said:


> So mechanics are expected to be ethical but Uber drivers are not. Ok, we will have to agree to disagree.


The discussion is not about the auto repair business. Even if it were, are the dealers hell bent and determined to deny their mechanics a decent wage? Uber and Lyft are hell bent and determined to deny that to their drivers..


----------



## Benjamin M

Another Uber Driver said:


> Add to that his attempting to go over someone's head in order to silence him because he does not agree with him. This is coupled with a false accusation that this person was at the bar doing this and showing people how to do it, The person whom he accused was not at the meet-up. This passes over the accused's reputation for rarely showing up for meet-ups.


Now you're calling me a liar? I know what I saw and heard. I was encouraged to take part in it. I didn't name anyone so I have no idea who you are referring to that wasn't present. Were you there?


----------



## 3.75

Benjamin M said:


> Ask them. I don't know how they pull off what they were doing, I didn't want to know. But they were able to rate and collect without moving.


He's referring to an instance where a trip was accidentally started and kept active for a long time. There's a threshold where it will allow the person to rate.


----------



## Benjamin M

3.75 said:


> He's referring to an instance where a trip was accidentally started and kept active for a long time. There's a threshold where it will allow the person to rate.


Sounds like what I was witnessing being done repeatedly.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Benjamin M said:


> Were you there?


No, which is precisely why I want to know why you tried to go over my head and accuse me to that person of doing this. Accuse me of supporting it all that you will. Do not accuse me of doing this. Further, trying to go over my head in an attempt to silence me because you do not agree with me is lacking in character. You can not beat me in a debate, so you try to silence me, instead. That will not happen.


----------



## Benjamin M

Another Uber Driver said:


> No, which is precisely why I want to know why you tried to go over my head and accuse me to that person of doing this.


I have absolutely no idea what you are referring to


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Benjamin M said:


> I have absolutely no idea what you are referring to


You are trying to bullshit a bullshitter. You can not do that.


----------



## 3.75

Benjamin M said:


> I believe that I made it extremely clear that what was happening was wrong. And I believe it was you who continued to try and get me to participate. I said that I "am not about that".
> 
> I never named anyone. And, based on what I saw, I was under the impression that this practice is very common. Apparently it's not, that's a relief.
> 
> Didn't hear much talk about legit strategies for earning more money driving but I did get to watch drivers work this scam, laughing at the pax.
> 
> I've said all that I can.


And once you said you didn't want to , I left it at that. I changed the topic . But if you felt a certain way, it was your responsibility to pull me to the side and address me personally about it. Not make a whole thread about it. This reeks of a spineless move but at the end of everything, its your loss. We would have had a better understanding of each other had you chose to converse with me.



Benjamin M said:


> Now you're calling me a liar? I know what I saw and heard. I was encouraged to take part in it. I didn't name anyone so I have no idea who you are referring to that wasn't present. Were you there?


I think somewhere along the line, someone is trying to refer to the reptile that has been absent for 2 years .


----------



## Benjamin M

Another Uber Driver said:


> You are trying to bullshit a bullshitter. You can not do that.


Based on a DM I received apparently there was a misunderstanding.


----------



## Cableguynoe

I smell rats!



5☆OG said:


> P


Don't get mad at me because you got it wrong.
I was just pointing it out to help you in future posts.


----------



## Benjamin M

3.75 said:


> And once you said you didn't want to , I left it at that. I changed the topic . But if you felt a certain way, it was your responsibility to pull me to the side and address me personally about it. Not make a whole thread about it. This reeks of a spineless move but at the end of everything, its your loss. We would have had a better understanding of each other had you chose to converse with me.
> 
> I think somewhere along the line, someone is trying to refer to the reptile that has been absent for 2 years .


Wasn't it you who asked if I shuffled at the end of the night and rolled your eyes when I said no? I did not hide the fact that I thought it was horribly wrong what everyone was doing. Nobody stopped.

Keep on defending it and insulting me. I'm beating a dead horse.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916

Benjamin M said:


> Been here on UP and driving for a year. Still enjoying going out every day and doing my best to earn an honest dollar.


I was once like you. Bright eyed and bushy tailed. I even earned an MVP award from Uber. As the time went on I grew more disgruntled. These companies are using drivers and minting millionaires and billionaires. While never showing a profit. All on the backs of drivers.

Cost of living goes up. Pay rates go down. Anyone still thinking these two bastard companies have a drivers best interest at heart?

Or how about the ****ing passengers. Every time they take a ride they enforce this terrible treatment of the drivers. When they tip it's more of an apology in my opinion. Those riders know we are getting bent over. The others are pieces of shit.


----------



## Benjamin M

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> I was once like you. Bright eyed and bushy tailed. I even earned an MVP award from Uber. As the time went on I grew more disgruntled. These companies are using drivers and minting millionaires and billionaires. While never showing a profit. All on the backs of drivers.
> 
> Cost of living goes up. Pay rates go down. Anyone still thinking these two bastard companies have a drivers best interest at heart?
> 
> Or how about the @@@@ing passengers. Every time they take a ride they enforce this terrible treatment of the drivers. When they tip it's more of an apology in my opinion. Those riders know we are getting bent over. The others are pieces of shit.


This has nothing to do with any of that. I am not a rookie. I am not talking about a typical "shuffle". Read the thread more carefully.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> I was once like you. Bright eyed and bushy tailed. I even earned an MVP award from Uber. As the time went on I grew more disgruntled. These companies are using drivers and minting millionaires and billionaires. While never showing a profit. All on the backs of drivers.
> 
> Cost of living goes up. Pay rates go down. Anyone still thinking these two bastard companies have a drivers best interest at heart?
> 
> Or how about the @@@@ing passengers. Every time they take a ride they enforce this terrible treatment of the drivers. When they tip it's more of an apology in my opinion. Those riders know we are getting bent over. The others are pieces of shit.


I like this new Yota!


----------



## Uber_Yota_916

Benjamin M said:


> This has nothing to do with any of that. I am not a rookie. I am not talking about a typical "shuffle". Read the thread more carefully.


I have. Every time we take a ride we are being shuffled. Theses companies and these passenger deserve zero compassion.


----------



## Gtown Driver

Everytime I hit F5 a new alert comes up.


We will get to page 18.


----------



## New2This

Gtown Driver said:


> Everytime I hit F5 a new alert comes up.
> 
> We will get to page 18.


By 3:00.

Or thread lock


----------



## justaGoober

Another Uber Driver said:


> The discussion is not about the auto repair business. Even if it were, are the dealers hell bent and determined to deny their mechanics a decent wage? Uber and Lyft are hell bent and determined to deny that to their drivers..


Any discussion, anywhere by definition includes ethics....and I think you have lost.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Gtown Driver said:


> Everytime I hit F5 a new alert comes up.
> 
> We will get to page 18.


Same thing happens when I press Alt & F4


----------



## 3.75

Benjamin M said:


> Wasn't it you who asked if I shuffled at the end of the night and rolled your eyes when I said no? I did not hide the fact that I thought it was horribly wrong what everyone was doing. Nobody stopped.
> 
> Keep on defending it and insulting me. I'm beating a dead horse.


Nope, I asked you if you were going to make another trip from RVA to the DC area for the next meet up and you said maybe. Truth be told, I was more worried about @Gtown Driver going to the bathroom to bang his head on the wall. But yeah I didn't ask this because you made it clear it wasn't for you.

If you feel offended , that sounds like a personal problem. One you inflicted on yourself by calling out a whole geographical sub forum on the general sub forum.

Nice one.


----------



## Cableguynoe

3.75 said:


> One you inflicted on yourself by calling out a whole geographical sub forum on the general sub forum.
> 
> Nice one.


We already knew the DC area was the worst of the worst. Just needed confirmation.


----------



## New2This

Cableguynoe said:


> We already knew the DC area was the worst of the worst. Just needed confirmation.


It is The Swamp for a reason


----------



## Benjamin M

3.75 said:


> Nope, I asked you if you were going to make another trip from RVA to the DC area for the next meet up and you said maybe. Truth be told, I was more worried about @Gtown Driver going to the bathroom to bang his head on the wall. But yeah I didn't ask this because you made it clear it wasn't for you.
> 
> If you feel offended , that sounds like a personal problem. One you inflicted on yourself by calling out a whole geographical sub forum on the general sub forum.
> 
> Nice one.


No, it was you. But whatever, man. I'm off to earn money driving.


----------



## 3.75

Benjamin M said:


> No, it was you. But whatever, man. I'm off to earn money driving. :smiles:


Whatever you say and whatever helps you sleep at night.


----------



## New2This

Shuffling is prevalent. Maybe not amongst members here but in general it happens more than you'd think.

I've picked up people who were Shuffled. I doubt it was @3.75 or @koyotemohn that did it.

The first time an ant sees "I just got $3.75 for no miles or wear and tear on the car" it's going to make him/her realize it's more profitable to not give rides. They might not give it a name but they know what it is.

At the 180 Days of Bullshit Change meetings you would hear the sound of pings. People were Shuffling in an Uber meeting.


----------



## sellkatsell44

The kind of shuffling that OP is affronted by is like, (saying this in a way maybe drivers can understand):

When a passenger orders uberx and cancels when they see the picture and it's not some hot bae... but instead of instant cancel they let the driver drive a bit but not long enough to collect the cancel fee.

It's like when they order uberx and keep canceling until they get what they consider a premium car aka bmws, Mercedes, etc but of course, they allow the driver to drive enough to be annoying but not enough to be charged a cancelation fee.

It's like when they order Uberpool express and call you to tell you to drive to where they really are and not where the app says they should be for your convenience because they want to be cheap and still get the Uberx experience.

So I guess if you're the type of driver that puts up with that cos you know, gaming the system and rallying against Uber as a company-sure.

If you hate that and still do the type of shuffling OP described well then you're simply a hypocrite.

@Gtown Driver you've added at least three alone just bumping it up with that ??u


----------



## Gtown Driver

Just 33 more posts guyes 

(Now 32)


----------



## arcterus

Wow, @Benjamin M, you are one passive/aggressive genius. There were plenty of drivers who didn't know of this scam, but if they read the whole thread, they do now. This scam will be used hundreds, maybe thousands of times more because you brought it to our attention. Thank you.


----------



## New2This

Gtown Driver said:


> Just 33 more posts guyes
> 
> (Now 32)


31


----------



## WinterFlower

Benjamin M said:


> I'm sure that I will catch some hate and maybe slashed tires for this. But it's bugging me.
> 
> I recently found out what "shuffling" actually means and it made me sick.
> 
> I'm out busting my ass trying to earn a few bucks doing this gig with integrity. And some drivers are gaming the system, earning as much or more than I do actually driving.
> 
> An added slap in the face, I'm one of a minority in my market without Uber Pro. To watch drivers with more information about trips and "benefits" do this kinda hurts even more.
> 
> It really is deplorable. Feel the need to rip people off and inconvenience them, all because you are jaded? Please find something else to do with your spare time. It's just wrong.


"An added slap in the face, I'm one of a minority in my market without Uber Pro."

How you know this? Working at Uber headquarters?



New2This said:


> 31


I got inside!!!


----------



## NotanEmployee

Benjamin M said:


> Accepting a ping, not moving, and waiting until you can cancel and collect. That's what I am talking about. And PLEASE DO NOT DO THIS.


In my market, if you arent making progress to the rider there is no fee. Ive had this happen on stacked pings i accepted then got stuck in traffic. No fee.


----------



## Uber_Paul83

In Australia, the cancel fee is $10. If the timer gets to 5:00 and I don’t see anyone approaching or get a message from pax saying they are coming, I cancel. If I get there and they are minors or have no baby seat I explain why I can’t take them and tell them they need to cancel. If not I wait for the timer to go to 5:00 then cancel


----------



## 3.75

Uber_Paul83 said:


> In Australia, the cancel fee is $10. If the timer gets to 5:00 and I don't see anyone approaching or get a message from pax saying they are coming, I cancel. If I get there and they are minors or have no baby seat I explain why I can't take them and tell them they need to cancel. If not I wait for the timer to go to 5:00 then cancel


So about $7 USD. Nice


----------



## Drakkor

sellkatsell44 said:


> When a passenger orders uberx and cancels when they see the picture and it's not some hot bae... but instead of instant cancel they let the driver drive a bit but not long enough to collect the cancel fee.


Am I a hot bae?


----------



## koyotemohn

HPClays said:


> eventually Ben will be broken by his hopes and dreams of societal ethics.
> 
> Be righteous, honest and clean. Be proud of yourself. Work hard and reap what you sow. All that is great. Live for yourself and live by your standards
> 
> Life is a struggle for survival, and if you think the other dogs in the pit are going to play by your rules, you will usually lose, quickly and in a way that is painful and ugly. You don't have to adopt their rules and methods, but expecting them to play by your rules is a losing strategy. Whether you play by Uber's rules or the shuffler's rules, Uber is trying to exploit you and squeeze every penny out of your labor that they can. The riders that you are defending will dance in the streets next time Uber cuts your pay to maintain current price levels and increase Uber's revenue. And when you have a bad day, Uber and Lyft will kick you in the side of the knee and bleed you with a plastic fork.
> 
> And meeting with someone and being welcomed into their community and then running home to bad mouth behind the safety of a keyboard is cowardice. Where did they teach that in your ethics school? Did your mother teach you that?


I will buy you and @3.75 a six pack for the gold star posts. Ben is exactly the reason I avoid meetups. I shuffle anyone under 4.75 for the pain that rider caused other drivers....I.e. the vigilante shuffle.

I'm almost at 10k rides and this ethics and virtue signaling bewshit is propaganda camouflaging financial conflict where the corporation gets to fleece the individual worker. Any rider who is ignorant of that...or tries to act superior in anyway shape or form...is beneath my contempt....and worthy of either a shuffle or an early end to the ride.

Furthermore.

Any rider who doesn't sit back and stfu AND leave ANY mess in my ride gets faced with the MAX CLEAN UP FEE.

I'm not getting mad.

I'm getting even.


----------



## New2This

3.75 said:


> So about $7 USD. Nice


Like @Gtown Driver favorite Lucky 7 Greater MD Shuffles


----------



## WinterFlower

koyotemohn said:


> I will buy you and @3.75 a six pack for the gold star posts. Ben is exactly the reason I avoid meetups. I shuffle anyone under 4.75 for the pain that rider caused other drivers....I.e. the vigilante shuffle.


A 4.75 means trouble for sure. Very shuffleable


----------



## 3.75

koyotemohn said:


> I will buy you and @3.75 a six pack for the gold star posts. Ben is exactly the reason I avoid meetups. I shuffle anyone under 4.75 for the pain that rider caused other drivers....I.e. the vigilante shuffle.


He is the exception to the norm. Most people that show up are fine with shuffling and participate in it.

The problem here is that some of us weren't taught how to be a man. I didn't have my parents around but I picked up quickly what it means to be a man. I'd be damned if I let someone make me feel uncomfortable in real life. I wouldn't stand for it.


----------



## New2This

koyotemohn said:


> Ben is exactly the reason I avoid meetups.


He's the reason you *need* to come to a Meetup.

Your Pool Shuffling class should be required before someone can log on the app.


----------



## koyotemohn

WinterFlower said:


> A 4.75 means trouble for sure. Very shuffleable


Let me get my coffee....it's betrayal threads like this that make me reflect on my ruthlessness and how I got here....where I look forward to 4+ shuffles per day....there is are exact reasons why I shuffle...and why I shuffle good....according to neighborhood, zone/canton...etc.


----------



## Lissetti

Drakkor said:


> Am I a hot bae?


Took a bit to figure out what I was looking at....


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

Question for the proud shufflers: Would you have any problem with a passenger, who found out what you did, punching you in the mouth? 

After all, you can't fault a passenger for playing the game, right?


----------



## koyotemohn

He obviously has no idea the shithole circumstances we live in. We live in the dmv and he is in the boonies in Richmond Virginia. Nothing wrong with the boonies....but come the fornicate ON.

has he driven paxholes from ward 7 & 8 and wondered if this ride might be his last?

Had some drunk freak fumble over their aux cord rights because it was their time to hear Frank Sinatra “I did it my way, the karaoke version?!”

or

OH SURE CONDUCT PERSONAL BUSINESS ON YOUR PHONE AT THE TOP OF YOUR VOICE....I DONT MIND AT ALL FOR 40 MINUTES YOU TRASH.

So.many.souls.worthy of shuffling.

So.many.

So I tagged them all and after a final incident 

I got even.

And a future tense fornicate you to any virtual signaling trash that starts with the

“Get another jerb”

No. 

I will juke the equation and get my monies for what I’m good at.

Driving and swarm logic.


----------



## New2This

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Question for the proud shufflers: Would you have any problem with a passenger, who found out what you did, punching you in the mouth?
> 
> After all, you can't fault a passenger for playing the game, right?


When I Shuffle right they never find me


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

New2This said:


> When I Shuffle right they never find me


Humor me. Pretend uber gave out your address (like they give out our phone numbers). Pax shows up at your apartment door and gives you a fist to the kisser. That's it. Oh, and comments on the size of your rotund woman as he's leaving.

All is fair in love and war?


----------



## WinterFlower

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Question for the proud shufflers: Would you have any problem with a passenger, who found out what you did, punching you in the mouth?
> 
> After all, you can't fault a passenger for playing the game, right?


Not a problem. Just report it to police. He goes to jail, you continue working. Any other question for a proud shuffler?



Valar Dohaeris said:


> Humor me. Pretend uber gave out your address (like they give out our phone numbers). Pax shows up at your apartment door and gives you a fist to the kisser. That's it. Oh, and comments on the size of your rotund woman as he's leaving.
> 
> All is fair in love and war?


Tell your boss at Uber headquarters that your fantasy tale is not convincing anyone here



Valar Dohaeris said:


> Humor me. Pretend uber gave out your address (like they give out our phone numbers). Pax shows up at your apartment door and gives you a fist to the kisser. That's it. Oh, and comments on the size of your rotund woman as he's leaving.
> 
> All is fair in love and war?


Tell your boss at Uber headquarters that your fantasy tale is not convincing anyone here


----------



## koyotemohn

WinterFlower said:


> Not a problem. Just report it to police. He goes to jail, you continue working. Any other question for a proud shuffler?


And you get compensation pay.


----------



## New2This

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Humor me. Pretend uber gave out your address (like they give out our phone numbers). Pax shows up at your apartment door and gives you a fist to the kisser. That's it. Oh, and comments on the size of your rotund woman as he's leaving.
> 
> All is fair in love and war?


I'm 6'5" 245 lbs and a mean streak when needed. He'd be leaving in an ambulance.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

WinterFlower said:


> Not a problem. Just report it to police. He goes to jail, you continue working. Any other question for a proud shuffler?


What a weenie. Report it to police? What are you, a 10 year old girl whose lemonade stand was just robbed? What happened to being A MAN!



New2This said:


> I'm 6'5" 245 lbs and a mean streak when needed. He'd be leaving in an ambulance.


Now whose the one going to jail?

Police: Why did you put that man into a coma? 
WWE Uber Driver: Well, truthfully, uber made me do it! We are mistreated. I'm a human being! I have feelings too, ya know.


----------



## WinterFlower

Valar Dohaeris said:


> What a weenie. Report it to police? What are you, a 10 year old girl whose lemonade stand was just robbed? What happened to being A MAN!


Well actually, I'm not a man, I'm a girl :roflmao:


----------



## New2This

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Now whose the one going to jail?
> 
> Police: Why did you put that man into a coma?
> WWE Uber Driver: Well, truthfully, uber made me do it! We are mistreated. I'm a human being!


He assaulted me first in your example.

Now you're just trying to troll.


----------



## WinterFlower

New2This said:


> He assaulted me first in your example.
> 
> Now you're just trying to troll.


He's not a troll. Just an Uber employee doing his job



WinterFlower said:


> Well actually, I'm not a man, I'm a girl :roflmao:


Any other question?


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

New2This said:


> He assaulted me first in your example.
> 
> Now you're just trying to troll.


Technically you assaulted him by hiding behind a tree and cancelling. You are correct, I am trolling. Just seeing how far the tough-guy shufflers can take it.



WinterFlower said:


> Well actually, I'm not a man, I'm a girl :roflmao:


Yikes, I can only imagine.

$1000 I'm not an uber employee. How do we prove this and how would you like to pay? :biggrin:


----------



## mrpjfresh

Holy crow. Hot thread! I've never scammed over a rider but I'm not going to judge these others as I don't know their situations. What you should really ask is "why" this is going on in such a common enough fashion that it has its own name.

As commonly mentioned here, what can you really expect from companies that literally have zero ethics when it comes to their partners, their customers, the greater public, regulations just to name a few? The example they set is rotten to the core. Of course that will filter down to the ants. Perhaps if the pay wasn't antiquated by, oh, 40 *years *and a cancel fee did not pay *MORE *than a minimum fare, higher quality and more satisfied workers would do this gig and would not leave after a few days/weeks. Happier drivers would correlate to happier customers. Rides are simply so damn cheap currently that the fact there are so many disgruntled bozos driving for U/L can be excused or overlooked. The "rideshare" tree is a sick one that bears rotten fruit. Don't be surprised when only the most desperate animals come sniffing around for food.



Taxi2Uber said:


> Sorry. Still wrong.


I'm curious as to who you thinks pay for all these refunded cancel fees then if not the investors? Uber literally loses billions and may never be profitable. The customers are actually getting _great _deals on private car rides and the general thought is that this party can't last forever. I agree that most responsibly run businesses budget for "shrink" and adjust accordingly. No one ever accused Uber or Lyft of being well-run however. They excel at monkey business though I even hesitate to say that as an insult to my dear friend, @Rakos.


----------



## WinterFlower

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Technically you assaulted him by hiding behind a tree and cancelling. You are correct, I am trolling. Just seeing how far the tough-guy shufflers can take it.
> 
> Yikes, I can only imagine.
> 
> $1000 I'm not an uber employee. How do we prove this and how would you like to pay? :biggrin:


It have been proven by your posts



mrpjfresh said:


> Holy crow. Hot thread! I've never scammed over a rider but I'm not going to judge these others as I don't know their situations. What you should really ask is "why" this is going on in such a common enough fashion that it has its own name.
> 
> As commonly mentioned here, what can you really expect from companies that literally have zero ethics when it comes to their partners, their customers, the greater public, regulations just to name a few? The example they set is rotten to the core. Of course that will filter down to the ants. Perhaps if the pay wasn't antiquated by, oh, 40 *years *and a cancel fee did not pay *MORE *than a minimum fare, higher quality and more satisfied workers would do this gig and would not leave after a few days/weeks. Happier drivers would correlate to happier customers. Rides are simply so damn cheap currently that the fact there are so many disgruntled bozos driving for U/L can be excused or overlooked. The "rideshare" tree is a sick one that bears rotten fruit. Don't be surprised when only the most desperate animals come sniffing around for food.
> 
> I'm curious as to who you thinks pay for all these refunded cancel fees then if not the investors? Uber literally loses billions and may never be profitable. The customers are actually getting _great _deals on private car rides and the general thought is that this party can't last forever. I agree that most responsibly run businesses budget for "shrink" and adjust accordingly. No one ever accused Uber or Lyft of being well-run however. They excel at monkey business though I even hesitate to say that as an insult to my dear friend, @Rakos.


Are they losing money? I don't buy that


----------



## koyotemohn

WinterFlower said:


> It have been proven by your posts
> 
> 
> Are they losing money? I don't buy that


It's nice to meet u. Just put the trash in the ignore bin.


----------



## Jo3030

Are we at 18 pages yet?


----------



## WinterFlower

koyotemohn said:


> It's nice to meet u. Just put the trash in the ignore bin.


I don't ignore Uber employees because I want to know what are they up. It's pretty obvious they hate us shafflers. Bad publicity, angry paxholes, return fees...


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

WinterFlower said:


> I don't ignore Uber employees because I want to know what are they up. It's pretty obvious they hate us shafflers. Bad publicity, angry paxholes, return fees...


You two are cute.

The lovely lady hasn't agreed to the wager yet. It's easier to act 14 and keep saying "uber employee" while the rest of the apes fling their feces in agreement from the back (no offense, Rakos).


----------



## WinterFlower

Valar Dohaeris said:


> You two are cute.
> 
> The lovely lady hasn't agreed to the wager yet. It's easier to act 14 and keep saying "uber employee" while the rest of the apes fling their feces in agreement from the back (no offense, Rakos).


I could pay you $1000 worth on Uber badges. I'm sure you love them


----------



## Bluecrab

Another bar stool shuffler here.

I do what I can to facilitate and hasten the end of Uber. I work the job on a part time basis because rideshare as a side gig, isn't bad. Uber is bad, in too many ways to detail here. It's a frat bro company that breaks laws whenever and wherever they can. My goal is to have Uber fail. Would love to see another company enter the rideshare market. If I Shuffle the pax (pays $5.25 in my market) as mentioned earlier, the Pax is collateral damage with the war on Uber.

Easy enough for the Pax to be reimbursed by uber. I got no ethical problem collecting money from uber when I Shuffle.



Bluecrab said:


> Another bar stool shuffler here.
> 
> I do what I can to facilitate and hasten the end of Uber. I work the job on a part time basis because rideshare as a side gig, isn't bad. Uber is bad, in too many ways to detail here. It's a frat bro company that breaks laws whenever and wherever they can. My goal is to have Uber fail. Would love to see another company enter the rideshare market. If I Shuffle the pax (pays $5.25 in my market) as mentioned earlier, the Pax is collateral damage with the war on Uber.
> 
> Easy enough for the Pax to be reimbursed by uber. I got no ethical problem collecting money from uber when I Shuffle.


Pulling a jayjay and replying to my own post. I strongly believe the action of socializing with other Uber drivers at a Meetup, and calling out their behavior on a public message board, is a cowardly, unethical act.


----------



## New2This

@Gtown Driver we have page 18


----------



## Gtown Driver

Thank you.

First off, I wanna say now that we've gotten to this soon to be famous page...that I continue to love the Famous Recipe. RVA has the only Lee's in all of VA so that has to be mentioned.

Secondly, Ariel had a pretty strong 17 page thread about shuffling, but now Benjamin is the current champ of pages in a shuffling thread. His thread will now hold the longest and strongest word about the shuffle. Congrats.


----------



## Lissetti




----------



## New2This

Lissetti said:


> View attachment 339093
> 
> 
> View attachment 339095
> 
> 
> View attachment 339097
> 
> 
> View attachment 339098


It's 18. Legal. Not jailbait anymore so now fair game for @Cableguynoe


----------



## Lissetti

Also...its time @ariel5466 .....its time...

As custom, its time to hand over your crown to your successor.

18 pages!


----------



## goneubering

Bluecrab said:


> Another bar stool shuffler here.
> 
> I do what I can to facilitate and hasten the end of Uber. I work the job on a part time basis because rideshare as a side gig, isn't bad. Uber is bad, in too many ways to detail here. It's a frat bro company that breaks laws whenever and wherever they can. My goal is to have Uber fail. Would love to see another company enter the rideshare market. If I Shuffle the pax (pays $5.25 in my market) as mentioned earlier, the Pax is collateral damage with the war on Uber.
> 
> Easy enough for the Pax to be reimbursed by uber. I got no ethical problem collecting money from uber when I Shuffle.
> 
> 
> Pulling a jayjay and replying to my own post. I strongly believe the action of socializing with other Uber drivers at a Meetup, and calling out their behavior on a public message board, is a cowardly, unethical act.


Uber is a $70 Billion company. A few drivers ripping off passengers will have about as much effect on Uber as a dozen mosquitos trying to take down an elephant.

The only thing surprising me is Uber's algorithm hasn't deactivated drivers who abuse Uber's customers on an apparently regular basis. Shuffling should be easy to identify.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Lissetti said:


> Also...its time @ariel5466 .....its time...
> 
> As custom, its time to hand over your crown to your successor.
> 
> 18 pages!
> 
> View attachment 339103


Nope. 
If it didn't get featured, it didn't make it.


----------



## njn

goneubering said:


> The only thing surprising me is Uber's algorithm hasn't deactivated drivers who abuse Uber's customers on an apparently regular basis. Shuffling should be easy to identify.


Uber makes money on a shuffle. Besides, they need a certain number of shuffle data samples for their ever growing algo.


----------



## koyotemohn




----------



## EphLux

Invisible said:


> If a pax isn't ready in 3, I usually cancel where I get nothing and move on to the next ping.
> I will not defraud pax.


Listen. 99.99% (exception business travelers with long commutes, who tip generously) of Uber and Lyft passengers are already defrauding both driver and investors. THEIR RIDES ARE SUBSIDIZED. They are only paying about 60% of the true cost of the ride.

I shuffle happily if your ass isn't out there, toes to curb. Shuffling one or two pax out of 25 a day is a very minor clawback of the routine graft passengers partake on drivers.

These passengers are not stupid. 90% Know they are vastly underpaying us. These passengers cant even get their best friend to take them across town for $2.62 (the minimum fare both Uber and Lyft pay drivers to carry human beings in L.A.where gas reaches $5 a gallon).

Please stop the virtue signaling. This is a business. Shuffling lazy, entitled, able bodied millenial stragglers is good business.


----------



## sellkatsell44

EphLux said:


> Listen. 99.99% (exception business travelers with long commutes, who tip generously) of Uber and Lyft passengers are already defrauding both driver and investors. THEIR RIDES ARE SUBSIDIZED. They are only paying about 60% of the true cost of the ride.
> 
> I shuffle happily if your ass isn't out there, toes to curb. Shuffling one or two pax out of 25 a day is a very minor clawback of the routine graft passengers partake on drivers.
> 
> These passengers are not stupid. 90% Know they are vastly underpaying us. These passengers cant even get their best friend to take them across town for $2.62 (the minimum fare both Uber and Lyft pay drivers to carry human beings in L.A.where gas reaches $5 a gallon).
> 
> Please stop the virtue signaling. This is a business. Shuffling lazy, entitled, able bodied millenial stragglers is good business.


Even if their ride wasn't subsidized you're only getting a fraction of what they're paying.

Either way it doesn't matter unless they tip.

I don't mind paying a higher fare but I rather have more of it in Uber drivers pockets then Uber pockets.

Except the aholes that shuffle me (see previous replies for what I mean by shuffle).

I always have my toes on the curb. I only talk when the driver talks to me. Don't eat, drink, smoke or bring bo into the car. Etc etc.


----------



## Taxi2Uber

Another Uber Driver said:


> Are you damning us for thinking that way while not damning Uber for the same thing? If this is the case, there is a name for that: double standard.


(This borders on straw man. Yup, my turn for cliches)
Then it's a good thing I never said that.



Another Uber Driver said:


> Uber does it, so we do it. I have posted more than once on these various Boards that if Uber, the customers and the politicians/regulators all are willing to play it cleanly, we can discuss my playing it cleanly.


Please refrain from saying "we", when you mean to say "I".
If you're waiting for politicians/regulators to play cleanly, you're in for a looooong wait.



Another Uber Driver said:


> I *do* get it and have so stated. I am not worried about what happens to the riders. When I have dealt with my troubles, I can start to worry about everyone else's. Until that day comes, it is me first. Competitive capitalism is all about this. Anyone who thinks otherwise is hopelessly naive, doomed to failure or both. If Uber tries to put something back on the drivers, we will deal with it. We always have. Anyone who believes that these rate cuts are in response to driver machinations just does not get it.


Anyone can just say they get it. Then I read your words. Umm, you don't get it.



Another Uber Driver said:


> The Wa-a-a-a-a-a-a-a-a-a-a-abulance is reserved for people who caterwaul about their situation and do only that. We are doing something about it. It is called making this profitable. If you expect us to suffer in silence at all of the abuses that the other players in this game heap upon us, you are going to be disappointed. Trivialising your opponents is a text book tactic. It fails, here.


Shuffling, in your eyes, is "doing something about it"?
I trivialize this because it's trivial.
You just refuse to see or accept that there is no connection between your revenge against Uber abusing you, and shuffling riders
You are not hurting Uber's pocket with this.

This gig IS profitable for me at the moment.
All without giving up integrity, morality, or shuffling. (Yeah, I know, Boy scout blah blah)
When it stops, I'll move on.
Why would I stick around and devote my life trying to rip off Uber, riders, etc.
Enough with the "Vengeance is Mine" rhetoric.

If you feel you are suffering from an abuser, just walk away.
Understand that it is you allowing Uber to abuse you, if you continue this partnership.
Now THAT is a hard pill to swallow.



Another Uber Driver said:


> You imply that Uber and Lyft are giving me back my own money. That is absurd on the face of it.


Crazy, I know. But it's genius.


----------



## rkozy

SFOspeedracer said:


> No rider deserves to be "shuffled" through deception.


I'm also in 100% agreement. Every **REASONABLE** effort to pick up a passenger should be made. If they are calling you, answer the phone so you can coordinate a location with them. If you think you've spotted them, then try to get their attention by waving, flashing your lights, or honking your horn. Don't hide. Don't run.

However, if you get a pax who is being testy on the phone because you didn't drive right up to their door...or you have a pax asking for more than the five minutes they're allotted, it's entirely reasonable to high-tail it out of there, cancel fee in hand.

I get ripped off by Uber on a daily basis. I hate the feeling of being ripped off. The last thing I want to do is make a passenger feel that way, too. But, I'm not going to jump through hoops if the pax shows any disrespect towards me.


----------



## SFOspeedracer

rkozy said:


> I'm also in 100% agreement. Every **REASONABLE** effort to pick up a passenger should be made. If they are calling you, answer the phone so you can coordinate a location with them. If you think you've spotted them, then try to get their attention by waving, flashing your lights, or honking your horn. Don't hide. Don't run.
> 
> However, if you get a pax who is being testy on the phone because you didn't drive right up to their door...or you have a pax asking for more than the five minutes they're allotted, it's entirely reasonable to high-tail it out of there, cancel fee in hand.
> 
> I get ripped off by Uber on a daily basis. I hate the feeling of being ripped off. The last thing I want to do is make a passenger feel that way, too. But, I'm not going to jump through hoops if the pax shows any disrespect towards me.


Completely agree bro, your last paragraph was really the footing of @Benjamin M 's thread


----------



## LaurieLee

rkozy said:


> I'm also in 100% agreement. Every **REASONABLE** effort to pick up a passenger should be made. If they are calling you, answer the phone so you can coordinate a location with them. If you
> 
> However, if you get a pax who is being testy on the phone because you didn't drive right up to their door...or you have a pax asking for more than the five minutes they're allotted, it's entirely reasonable to high-tail it out of there, cancel fee in hand.


Except I had TWO LEGIT cancellations today and both were refunded to pax so, no cancel fee in hand


----------



## rkozy

LaurieLee said:


> Except I had TWO LEGIT cancellations today and both were refunded to pax so, no cancel fee in hand


If they were legit cancellations, you should demand Uber pay you for them. I had a pax order a ride, get in, and cancel the ride just a block down the street. She then lobbied for a refund, got it, and Uber took my minimum fare ($2.01) for the ride away from me.

I disputed the transaction, told them the pax cancelled one block into the ride, and they gave me $3.60 for the cancellation.

Don't let pax screw you over. Stand up for yourself.


----------



## Cableguynoe

LaurieLee said:


> Except I had TWO LEGIT cancellations today and both were refunded to pax so, no cancel fee in hand


Take it out on your next 2 pax.


----------



## EphLux

rkozy said:


> I'm also in 100% agreement. Every **REASONABLE** effort to pick up a passenger should be made. If they are calling you, answer the phone so you can coordinate a location with them. If you think you've spotted them, then try to get their attention by waving, flashing your lights, or honking your horn. Don't hide. Don't run.
> 
> However, if you get a pax who is being testy on the phone because you didn't drive right up to their door...or you have a pax asking for more than the five minutes they're allotted, it's entirely reasonable to high-tail it out of there, cancel fee in hand.
> 
> I get ripped off by Uber on a daily basis. I hate the feeling of being ripped off. The last thing I want to do is make a passenger feel that way, too. But, I'm not going to jump through hoops if the pax shows any disrespect towards me.


Reality:

1) I drive to passenger location. If they are not waiting outside, they get service level B.

2) If they are calling you. Don't answer! Speaking to pax only gives ammo for them to make false allegation to get you fired. Let them assume you are mentally ******ed and couldn't find your ass with a map. lol

3) If you think you've spotted them. Do your best Forrest Gump imitation and bang two right turns and cancel. Otherwise shuffle.

4) Driver gets ripped off on daily basis. Uber Company gets ripped off on daily basis. Passengers overwhelmingly make out like a bandit. They're getting private limo service for prices they used to pay for a crowded city bus or airport shuttle.


----------



## Benjamin M

EphLux said:


> Reality:
> 
> 1) I drive to passenger location. If they are not waiting outside, they get service level B.
> 
> 2) If they are calling you. Don't answer! Speaking to pax only gives ammo for them to make false allegation to get you fired. Let them assume you are mentally @@@@@@ed and couldn't find your ass with a map. lol
> 
> 3) If you think you've spotted them. Do your best Forrest Gump imitation and bang two right turns and cancel. Otherwise shuffle.
> 
> 4) Driver gets ripped off on daily basis. Uber Company gets ripped off on daily basis. Passengers overwhelmingly make out like a bandit. They're getting private limo service for prices they used to pay for a crowded city bus or airport shuttle.


What this thread is about has nothing to do with what apparently (and thankfully) is "shuffling". This thread is about a practice that involves not driving or even being in a car and scamming riders.


----------



## Richard Moeun

This message is OLD.... and I'm still shuffling. Hope I get to shuffle @Benjamin M one time before I get deactivated.

I wanted to share this for everyone that thinks we aren't really out here shuffling. And a shuffle is not a no-show. If you have any intention of picking up the rider that is not a shuffle. Leaving at 4:30 is not a shuffle. On the throne, at the bar, in church, with your doors locked while u stare down a pax and drive away when the times up are all proper shuffles.


----------



## koyotemohn

Benjamin M said:


> What this thread is about has nothing to do with what apparently (and thankfully) is "shuffling". This thread is about a practice that involves not driving or even being in a car and scamming riders.


Ok Flanders. Thanks for your concern.


----------



## Richard Moeun




----------



## Benjamin M

3.75 said:


> He is the exception to the norm. Most people that show up are fine with shuffling and participate in it.
> 
> The problem here is that some of us weren't taught how to be a man. I didn't have my parents around but I picked up quickly what it means to be a man. I'd be damned if I let someone make me feel uncomfortable in real life. I wouldn't stand for it.


Seriously?! ? I'm not a "man" because I don't believe in running a scam to earn money? Holy hell.

By the way, I never named any of you, mentioned the Meetup, etc. So "man up", admit that you and your pals make a habit of ripping off the system. *It's wrong. *But it would unfortunately seem that a large majority of drivers lack basic morality.

You kept pressing me to do what your group was doing. You bragged about how much you earned doing this. I was man enough not to participate in this behavior and I said that I wasn't going to.

But yeah, you do you. I'll actually drive to earn money from this gig. Because I wouldn't be able to live with myself if I resorted to scamming this or any other application.


----------



## Richard Moeun

Benjamin M said:


> Seriously?! ? I'm not a "man" because I don't believe in running a scam to earn money? Holy hell.
> 
> By the way, I never named any of you, mentioned the Meetup, etc. So "man up", admit that you and your pals make a habit of ripping off the system. *It's wrong. *But it would unfortunately seem that a large majority of drivers lack basic morality.
> 
> You kept pressing me to do what your group was doing. You bragged about how much you earned doing this. I was man enough not to participate in this behavior and I said that I wasn't going to.
> 
> But yeah, you do you. I'll actually drive to earn money from this gig. Because I wouldn't be able to live with myself if I resorted to scamming this or any other application.


Bro shuffling is not a scam. If you don't see how much fun it is to shuffle then I don't like ur kind of fun.


----------



## Benjamin M

Richard Moeun said:


> Bro shuffling is not a scam. If you don't see how much fun it is to shuffle then I don't like ur kind of fun.


It is the definition of a scam, especially in the way that I witnessed.


----------



## Richard Moeun

Benjamin M said:


> It is the definition of a scam, especially in the way that I witnessed.


It's just for fun dude. We drive around make some people run around, yell at their phone, get red in the face, and we make a little money for our efforts. What is such a scam about that?


----------



## Benjamin M

Richard Moeun said:


> It's just for fun dude. We drive around make some people run around, yell at their phone, get red in the face, and we make a little money for our efforts. What is such a scam about that?


We are likely discussing very different things here. No driving involved in this one.


----------



## Richard Moeun

Benjamin M said:


> We are likely discussing very different things here. No driving involved in this one.


Nah I'm a real shuffler Ben scroll up like 8 or 10 posts


----------



## Julescase2

Richard Moeun said:


> It's just for fun dude. We drive around make some people run around, yell at their phone, get red in the face, and we make a little money for our efforts. What is such a scam about that?


What a jerk move. Don't fret, karma's a big ole witch and you're asking for an extra large karma sandwich if you think that's OK, or better yet, funny. You think it's funny to intentionally ruin someone's day and cause stress and frustration? How old are you exactly? 12?? Dude please grow up.

Get back to me when someone does this to your grandmother, mom, sister or daughter. I'm sure it will be hilarious!


----------



## goneubering

Julescase2 said:


> What a jerk move. Don't fret, karma's a big ole witch and you're asking for an extra large karma sandwich if you think that's OK, or better yet, funny. You think it's funny to intentionally ruin someone's day and cause stress and frustration? How old are you exactly? 12?? Dude please grow up.
> 
> Get back to me when someone does this to your grandmother, mom, sister or daughter. I'm sure it will be hilarious!


I'm almost positive he's trolling. We all know it's a scam but a few people think they can justify their bad behavior by shifting the blame onto Uber instead of taking personal responsibility for their actions.


----------



## Richard Moeun

Julescase2 said:


> What a jerk move. Don't fret, karma's a big ole witch and you're asking for an extra large karma sandwich if you think that's OK, or better yet, funny. You think it's funny to intentionally ruin someone's day and cause stress and frustration? How old are you exactly? 12?? Dude please grow up.
> 
> Get back to me when someone does this to your grandmother, mom, sister or daughter. I'm sure it will be hilarious!


Damn Jules why you gotta drag my family into this? ? My mother and grandma will never use Uber though and my sister is hip to the shuffle??

It is fun to do all that stuff you said though. You should try a shuffle one time.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa

Benjamin M said:


> I'm sure that I will catch some hate and maybe slashed tires for this. But it's bugging me.
> 
> I recently found out what "shuffling" actually means and it made me sick.
> 
> I'm out busting my ass trying to earn a few bucks doing this gig with integrity. And some drivers are gaming the system, earning as much or more than I do actually driving.
> 
> An added slap in the face, I'm one of a minority in my market without Uber Pro. To watch drivers with more information about trips and "benefits" do this kinda hurts even more.
> 
> It really is deplorable. Feel the need to rip people off and inconvenience them, all because you are jaded? Please find something else to do with your spare time. It's just wrong.


This is a non-issue. What your railing about doesn't exist. There are not drivers out there for whom shuffling is their bread and butter.

If you repeatedly abuse passengers you're going to get deactivated. However, marking people is no-shows and moving on when they deserve it encourages them to learn how to use the system properly and makes a better world for all of us.

I'm talking about when they put and incorrect pickup location and then expect you to find them, or pool riders who think that we're supposed to keep waiting for them as long as they keep sending "I'll be right down" messages.

I have waited for people and I have navigated to them when they put the wrong location. But doing it all the time for everybody only encourages sloppy behavior on their part.


----------



## Cableguynoe

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> There are not drivers out there for whom shuffling is their bread and butter.


I agree with this.

People forget that this isn't reality. And I'm not just talking about this thread.

I don't believe all the people who act all righteous like they never do anything sketchy are really as good as they make themselves out to be.

Also those who act like badasses saying they break all the rules and they don't give a @@@@ also aren't that bad.

This is the internet folks.

If you're not exaggerating then you're not doing it right. *

*Does not apply to the measurements I've given a few of the ladies


----------



## Gtown Driver




----------



## Benjamin M

Gtown Driver said:


>


By the way, I still haven't tried Lee's. Curious about the apples. Are they like cooked cinnamon apples?


----------



## Richard Moeun

Cableguynoe said:


> I agree with this.
> 
> People forget that this isn't reality. And I'm not just talking about this thread.
> 
> I don't believe all the people who act all righteous like they never do anything sketchy are really as good as they make themselves out to be.
> 
> Also those who act like badasses saying they break all the rules and they don't give a @@@@ also aren't that bad.
> 
> This is the internet folks.
> 
> If you're not exaggerating then you're not doing it right. *
> 
> *Does not apply to the measurements I've given a few of the ladies


My account is flagged over 10 times in 2 years homie I'm legit


----------



## Gtown Driver

Benjamin M said:


> By the way, I still haven't tried Lee's. Curious about the apples. Are they like cooked cinnamon apples?


Yeah they're like that, yeah. Can't go wrong with the Famous sides.


----------



## Benjamin M

Gtown Driver said:


> Yeah they're like that, yeah. Can't go wrong with the Famous sides.


Wife requested Zaxby's tonight. My stomach wishes that I had thought about Lee's. ? Green beans and vinegar mmm


----------



## Gtown Driver

Oh they got Zaxby's in RVA? Their tenders are delish.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Richard Moeun said:


> My account is flagged over 10 times in 2 years homie I'm legit


Uber driver account or this forums account?


----------



## 3.75

Benjamin M said:


> Seriously?! ? I'm not a "man" because I don't believe in running a scam to earn money? Holy hell.
> 
> By the way, I never named any of you, mentioned the Meetup, etc. So "man up", admit that you and your pals make a habit of ripping off the system. *It's wrong. *But it would unfortunately seem that a large majority of drivers lack basic morality.
> 
> You kept pressing me to do what your group was doing. You bragged about how much you earned doing this. I was man enough not to participate in this behavior and I said that I wasn't going to.
> 
> But yeah, you do you. I'll actually drive to earn money from this gig. Because I wouldn't be able to live with myself if I resorted to scamming this or any other application.


No, no no, You're not a man because you pretended to feel comfortable among self described "deplorables", said nothing about it IN PERSON and waited a day to make this punk thread in a subforum completely unrelated to the DC subforum making a big scene acting like you witnessed @Gtown Driver slit his wrists because his lust for someone was so strong that her absence made him want to destroy himself while we all laughed instead of doing the right thing and trying to help him. You drank, ate, laughed and pretended to be chummy chummy with us as if everything was okay. You're not the first person to not shuffle but you're the first person to literally blow an open secret out of proportion. Anyone with a quarter of a brain knows what REAL shuffling is, and if they were on board long enough to know how the good days of FUBER X was, when they actually took 15% of the commission and charged 80% of what a cab charged, they would look at you and laugh because you're worried it's a "scam".

News flash: The existence of UBER is a scam. It's a national cab company that circumvents regulation, found a way to say they don't have employees outside corporate, and created a culture where scamming is the only way to get ahead. If you're so worried about fraud, write a letter to your representative, both in the Virginia legislation and Congress and let them know what Uber really is; A cab company. Let them know all of us need commercial insurance, all of us need "FOR HIRE" tags, all of us need legitimate background checks, all of us need a CDL to drive this gig considering we're commercial drivers, and that our cars require inspections every 6 months opposed yearly ones because they are commercial cars. Uber defrauds everyone. Shuffling is just scratching the surface.

You didn't name anyone but you did this little stunt here:



Benjamin M said:


> Care to speak up, guys? I'll PM my address for the death threats. ?


You openly called out people without trying to name them hoping we would stick in our hole while the shills came to your aide "yeah, shuffling is wrong" "60 cents minus per mile is great" "just drive your brand new car to the ground". Others have already called you out on it but I'm going to do it directly addressing you.

This is a cowardly move.

This is chest beating at its finest.

You're provoking people because you know damn well if someone takes you up on that offer that person is getting banned for confrontational posting.

You're basically saying "want a piece of me?" with a whole screen and 150 miles plus between you and the others.

You wanted the DC board to find this, you wanted the DC board to address this, and now you got me replying to nonsense; yet you can't deal with it because you know this is a lost cause. You know you're not going to make anyone regret what they have to do to put a roof over their heads and a meal on their table with the deplorable rates that Uber calls "a fare card". We already established it's not for you. Let it go, let this thread die and move on with your life. It's not that serious. You know what's serious? Uber telling their drivers to purchase brand new cars for this gig because Uber is taking off only to slap them in the face with rate cuts and new regulations. Now you have a bunch of them killing themselves because they took out 60k plus loans to do exactly what uber told them to do only to pimp slap them in the face and cut rates while adding more competition. This specifically refers to Uber Black and the limousine drivers that have killed themselves through time, mostly prevalent in NYC. But the point still stands, you can't call ethics in an unethical company. It's like a drug dealer giving you a receipt and a 5 hour warranty on the drugs. You make no sense.

One more thing, somewhere in me "pressing you", you should have said "hey can i talk to you for a minute". I wasn't going to do anything but talk it out with you. But I get it, this is better for theatrics, you immortalized yourself for 15 minutes on a forum.

Congratulations. Buy yourself a cookie. I'd buy you one but you probably don't want to touch my dirty money.



goneubering said:


> I'm almost positive he's trolling. We all know it's a scam but a few people think they can justify their bad behavior by shifting the blame onto Uber instead of taking personal responsibility for their actions.


It's not even justifying anything. It's a gray area. They can't prove what or where your location is. They have our coordinates, they can see exactly where we are located and where the passenger is located. Uber mines more information than people like to admit.

It has to be stated that Uber created this culture. People simply found a loop hole. It's no different than people spraying their license plate with reflective material to avoid getting a camera ticket. Most people laugh and do it because they're bitter at uber for ruining what was once a middle class job (hacking, as in cab driving).


----------



## flyntflossy10

Gtown Driver said:


> Zaxby's


the banana pudding milkshake tho


----------



## Cableguynoe

Still think this should be featured


----------



## Benjamin M

Cableguynoe said:


> Still think this should be featured


Please God no.

@Gtown Driver 20! ?


----------



## Jo3030

21 yet?


----------



## Gtown Driver

Benjamin M said:


> Please God no.
> 
> @Gtown Driver 20! ?


Posting in advance

Do you remember the 21st


----------



## SFOspeedracer




----------



## Benjamin M

3.75 said:


> No, no no, You're not a man because you pretended to feel comfortable among self described "deplorables", said nothing about it IN PERSON and waited a day to make this punk thread in a subforum completely unrelated to the DC subforum making a big scene acting like you witnessed @Gtown Driver slit his wrists because his lust for someone was so strong that her absence made him want to destroy himself while we all laughed instead of doing the right thing and trying to help him. You drank, ate, laughed and pretended to be chummy chummy with us as if everything was okay. You're not the first person to not shuffle but you're the first person to literally blow an open secret out of proportion. Anyone with a quarter of a brain knows what REAL shuffling is, and if they were on board long enough to know how the good days of FUBER X was, when they actually took 15% of the commission and charged 80% of what a cab charged, they would look at you and laugh because you're worried it's a "scam".
> 
> News flash: The existence of UBER is a scam. It's a national cab company that circumvents regulation, found a way to say they don't have employees outside corporate, and created a culture where scamming is the only way to get ahead. If you're so worried about fraud, write a letter to your representative, both in the Virginia legislation and Congress and let them know what Uber really is; A cab company. Let them know all of us need commercial insurance, all of us need "FOR HIRE" tags, all of us need legitimate background checks, all of us need a CDL to drive this gig considering we're commercial drivers, and that our cars require inspections every 6 months opposed yearly ones because they are commercial cars. Uber defrauds everyone. Shuffling is just scratching the surface.
> 
> You didn't name anyone but you did this little stunt here:
> 
> You openly called out people without trying to name them hoping we would stick in our hole while the shills came to your aide "yeah, shuffling is wrong" "60 cents minus per mile is great" "just drive your brand new car to the ground". Others have already called you out on it but I'm going to do it directly addressing you.
> 
> This is a cowardly move.
> 
> This is chest beating at its finest.
> 
> You're provoking people because you know damn well if someone takes you up on that offer that person is getting banned for confrontational posting.
> 
> You're basically saying "want a piece of me?" with a whole screen and 150 miles plus between you and the others.
> 
> You wanted the DC board to find this, you wanted the DC board to address this, and now you got me replying to nonsense; yet you can't deal with it because you know this is a lost cause. You know you're not going to make anyone regret what they have to do to put a roof over their heads and a meal on their table with the deplorable rates that Uber calls "a fare card". We already established it's not for you. Let it go, let this thread die and move on with your life. It's not that serious. You know what's serious? Uber telling their drivers to purchase brand new cars for this gig because Uber is taking off only to slap them in the face with rate cuts and new regulations. Now you have a bunch of them killing themselves because they took out 60k plus loans to do exactly what uber told them to do only to pimp slap them in the face and cut rates while adding more competition. This specifically refers to Uber Black and the limousine drivers that have killed themselves through time, mostly prevalent in NYC. But the point still stands, you can't call ethics in an unethical company. It's like a drug dealer giving you a receipt and a 5 hour warranty on the drugs. You make no sense.
> 
> One more thing, somewhere in me "pressing you", you should have said "hey can i talk to you for a minute". I wasn't going to do anything but talk it out with you. But I get it, this is better for theatrics, you immortalized yourself for 15 minutes on a forum.
> 
> Congratulations. Buy yourself a cookie. I'd buy you one but you probably don't want to touch my dirty money.
> 
> It's not even justifying anything. It's a gray area. They can't prove what or where your location is. They have our coordinates, they can see exactly where we are located and where the passenger is located. Uber mines more information than people like to admit.
> 
> It has to be stated that Uber created this culture. People simply found a loop hole. It's no different than people spraying their license plate with reflective material to avoid getting a camera ticket. Most people laugh and do it because they're bitter at uber for ruining what was once a middle class job (hacking, as in cab driving).


Keep attacking my character. What y'all are doing is wrong. I will say it again, if ANYONE feels the need to do something like this because they are so jaded, there are other options out there.

I enjoy driving. I have bad days and bad pax. But I start every day optimistic that I will earn enough to get by. Today I did very well, with nearly $20 in tips alone.

Like two careers and two jobs before I started driving, I'll step away before I stoop low enough to engage in stuff life this.


----------



## SFOspeedracer

Damn, still not 21


----------



## 3.75

Benjamin M said:


> Please God no.


I say feature this damn thing already .



Benjamin M said:


> Keep attacking my character. What y'all are doing is wrong. I will say it again, if ANYONE feels the need to do something like this because they are so jaded, there are other options out there.
> 
> I enjoy driving. I have bad days and bad pax. But I start every day optimistic that I will earn enough to get by. Today I did very well, with nearly $20 in tips alone.
> 
> Like two careers and two jobs before I started driving, I'll step away before I stoop low enough to engage in stuff life this.


That's not that hard to do actually. Let me know what the next part of your character I should write a whole book about. I think I covered the cowardice enough already.

Listen, I enjoy driving as well and many on the DC board will tell you that I defend this job when I have to but at the same time, it has its flaws. In my 2 years of driving I have been accused of being in an accident once, I have had my fares readjusted numerous times because the pax defrauded Uber by saying they never took the ride despite having the information of the pax's location and it's well known that they tracked the person for 5 minutes after the ride was done; I have had people downrate me and claim I was an aggresive driver or made them feel unsafe because I charged a cleanup fee, I can keep going too. You think we're the only ones getting our share out there? It's deeper than that.

You keep talking about "other options" Other options like what? Phallus attending like @Esax_08 does? Dead end job at MCD where the paycheck wouldn't even cover gas? I was on the street before I got into uber; getting it by any means. This _IS_ my legit job. I told you before, check your privilege, you don't know me and I don't know you but I know if we both applied to the DHS or DOD as an example, you're getting that entry level job before they even look at my application, if the computer doesn't automatically delete it. You will never understand because you haven't had to things you're not proud of to survive, bump putting a roof over your head; just to put a warm meal in your mouth. When you see the struggle, the real struggle not this foo foo "I was scammed by my driver" crap you'll understand why some of us put up with it despite its flaws. But I get it, life in RVA is cheap, an apartment is $800 and your taxes are cheaper than NoVA. Not to mention you guys don't even do emissions. (too serious here for the guyes crap). I already wrote this, just go to my first post. I'm not going to do circles over this non sense.

But if you want a TL DR, here it is:

Northern Virginia is too expensive to live and you need 500 years of college with 1000 years of experience to get an entry level job pushing a pencil or punching a keyboard.


----------



## Richard Moeun

Benjamin M said:


> Keep attacking my character. What y'all are doing is wrong. I will say it again, if ANYONE feels the need to do something like this because they are so jaded, there are other options out there.
> 
> I enjoy driving. I have bad days and bad pax. But I start every day optimistic that I will earn enough to get by. Today I did very well, with nearly $20 in tips alone.
> 
> Like two careers and two jobs before I started driving, I'll step away before I stoop low enough to engage in stuff life this.


No one is jaded Ben. Some of us love to shuffle from the bottom of our hearts. Sometimes when a pax is chasing me down the street I laugh so hard I could cry


----------



## GGDaddy

Benjamin M said:


> Seriously?! ? I'm not a "man" because I don't believe in running a scam to earn money? Holy hell.
> 
> By the way, I never named any of you, mentioned the Meetup, etc. So "man up", admit that you and your pals make a habit of ripping off the system. *It's wrong. *But it would unfortunately seem that a large majority of drivers lack basic morality.
> 
> You kept pressing me to do what your group was doing. You bragged about how much you earned doing this. I was man enough not to participate in this behavior and I said that I wasn't going to.


A man (or woman) would have the backbone to say "I disagree with what you're doing gang, and here's why." And an interesting discussion would ensue in which both sides might learn something. But that isn't what happened.

A whiny little ***** boy would simply say "I'm not going to" without further comment, and would then go complain to a different forum about those unethical meanies in a passive-aggressive way ("Deplorable"), i.e. a DC catchphrase. You know, basically what you've done.

I proudly shuffle. When passengers complain to Uber, they get reimbursed instantly and Uber eats the cost. Why does that make me happy? Because it's our only recourse after years of being treated like shit by those assholes:

Uber lies to us. There are many examples of this provided here on the forum.
They don't pay us bonuses they promise
They zero out legitimate no-show fees for which we spent time and money to get to the pickup and to wait for the passenger
They respond to our email complaints with cut-and-paste answers to the wrong question until we give up and go away
They call us independent contractors but yell at us if we have the app turned off on public streets at public events, as if we are somehow obligated to have the apps on
They deactivate us without reason or recourse
They refuse to pay legitimate car cleaning fees. In one famous example in the DC forum, even for a passenger's dog that had defecated in the car
They misrepresent our grievances to the media
They warn us that we might be deactivated due to false accusations invented by passengers for a free ride without giving us an opportunity to refute the charges by telling us which passenger complained
Many more, but these are just what come to mind off the top of my head

And after all this bullshit, you're concerned that the most powerless party within the Uber-Pax-Driver triangle have a single solitary ****ing way of getting money back? Why are you so concerned about how we rip off Uber, but not how Uber rips off drivers? Well I mean this sincerely when I tell you to take your whiny, passive-aggressive, weak chinned, stupid goatee the **** out of here. Screw those assholes. We have zero recourse, so we choose to be reimbursed for THEIR CHEATING US by collecting $3.75 at a time.

And before you ask me why I still Uber: like @3.75 referenced, sometimes a week becomes a month becomes a year becomes 3 years while you try to fix your circumstances. But fixing your circumstances takes time, and that's hard when you work 40 then 60 then 80 hours a week to keep a roof over your family's head because those assholes at Uber whose interests you're so worried about keep cutting the rates.

But I'm delighted to say, I've stopped driving, it's been 6 weeks now. Part of that has been to stop posting to Uberpeople.net--an effort that has been wrecked by your dumbass, passive-aggressive, loser bullshit thread. Which brings me to my next point: @Another Uber Driver , I've clearly violated multiple forum rules here. Could you please put me out of my misery and give me a 1-month vacation so I won't be tempted to reply to this ridiculous nonsense any further?

And finally @Benjamin M , , I want to thank you for this thread calling further attention to the delights of deliberate shuffling. Bad news dummy, it's very common. Just ask your passengers if it's happened to them. But since you've created this thread to spread the gospel, I'll add to @New2This 's outstanding suggestion of bike shuffling: I highly recommend motorcycle shuffling, you can cover more ground :wink:


----------



## Benjamin M

3.75 said:


> Northern Virginia is too expensive to live and you need 500 years of college with 1000 years of experience to get an entry level job pushing a pencil or punching a keyboard.


With a GED, I trained to become a paramedic. I did that for around 11 years, earning around $40k a year.

When I burned out from that career, I taught myself multiple programming languages and scored some decent contracts over the years.

Driving is a bridge for me. I will eventually (sooner than later) return to a career. If I need additional education to get there, I will seek it.

Living in Richmond, over priced apartment, and can't afford to go to the places I take my pax to. But there are always options if you absolutely can't take it anymore.

My first boss gave me some fantastic advice - "when it isn't fun anymore, find something else to do. Don't hurt yourself or the customer".



GGDaddy said:


> A man (or woman) would have the backbone to say "I disagree with what you're doing gang, and here's why." And an interesting discussion would ensue in which both sides might learn something. But that isn't what happened.
> 
> A whiny little @@@@@ boy would simply say "I'm not going to" without further comment, and would then go complain to a different forum about those unethical meanies in a passive-aggressive way ("Deplorable"), i.e. a DC catchphrase. You know, basically what you've done.
> 
> I proudly shuffle. When passengers complain to Uber, they get reimbursed instantly and Uber eats the cost. Why does that make me happy? Because it's our only recourse after years of being treated like shit by those assholes:
> 
> Uber lies to us. There are many examples of this provided here on the forum.
> They don't pay us bonuses they promise
> They zero out legitimate no-show fees for which we spent time and money to get to the pickup and to wait for the passenger
> They respond to our email complaints with cut-and-paste answers to the wrong question until we give up and go away
> They call us independent contractors but yell at us if we have the app turned off on public streets at public events, as if we are somehow obligated to have the apps on
> They deactivate us without reason or recourse
> They refuse to pay legitimate car cleaning fees. In one famous example in the DC forum, even for a passenger's dog that had defecated in the car
> They misrepresent our grievances to the media
> They warn us that we might be deactivated due to false accusations invented by passengers for a free ride without giving us an opportunity to refute the charges by telling us which passenger complained
> Many more, but these are just what come to mind off the top of my head
> 
> And after all this bullshit, you're concerned that the most powerless party within the Uber-Pax-Driver triangle have a single solitary @@@@ing way of getting money back? Why are you so concerned about how we rip off Uber, but not how Uber rips off drivers? Well I mean this sincerely when I tell you to take your whiny, passive-aggressive, weak chinned, stupid goatee dickface the @@@@ out of here. Screw those assholes. We have zero recourse, so we choose to be reimbursed for THEIR CHEATING US by collecting $3.75 at a time.
> 
> And before you ask me why I still Uber: like @3.75 referenced, sometimes a week becomes a month becomes a year becomes 3 years while you try to fix your circumstances. But fixing your circumstances takes time, and that's hard when you work 40 then 60 then 80 hours a week to keep a roof over your family's head because those assholes at Uber whose interests you're so worried about keep cutting the rates.
> 
> But I'm delighted to say, I've stopped driving, it's been 6 weeks now. Part of that has been to stop posting to Uberpeople.net--an effort that has been wrecked by your dumbass, passive-aggressive, loser bullshit thread. Which brings me to my next point: @Another Uber Driver , I've clearly violated multiple forum rules here. Could you please put me out of my misery and give me a 1-month vacation so I won't be tempted to reply to this ridiculous nonsense any further?
> 
> And finally @Benjamin M , you worthless use of biological protoplasm that could be better spent as fish guts or dung maggots, I want to thank you for this thread calling further attention to the delights of deliberate shuffling. Bad news dummy, it's very common. Just ask your passengers if it's happened to them. But since you've created this thread to spread the gospel, I'll add to @New2This 's outstanding suggestion of bike shuffling: I highly recommend motorcycle shuffling, you can cover more ground :wink:


Whole lot of hate there. That's sad.

Glad you are not driving anymore, wish you the best.


----------



## New2This

GGDaddy said:


> A man (or woman) would have the backbone to say "I disagree with what you're doing gang, and here's why." And an interesting discussion would ensue in which both sides might learn something. But that isn't what happened.
> 
> A whiny little @@@@@ boy would simply say "I'm not going to" without further comment, and would then go complain to a different forum about those unethical meanies in a passive-aggressive way ("Deplorable"), i.e. a DC catchphrase. You know, basically what you've done.
> 
> I proudly shuffle. When passengers complain to Uber, they get reimbursed instantly and Uber eats the cost. Why does that make me happy? Because it's our only recourse after years of being treated like shit by those assholes:
> 
> Uber lies to us. There are many examples of this provided here on the forum.
> They don't pay us bonuses they promise
> They zero out legitimate no-show fees for which we spent time and money to get to the pickup and to wait for the passenger
> They respond to our email complaints with cut-and-paste answers to the wrong question until we give up and go away
> They call us independent contractors but yell at us if we have the app turned off on public streets at public events, as if we are somehow obligated to have the apps on
> They deactivate us without reason or recourse
> They refuse to pay legitimate car cleaning fees. In one famous example in the DC forum, even for a passenger's dog that had defecated in the car
> They misrepresent our grievances to the media
> They warn us that we might be deactivated due to false accusations invented by passengers for a free ride without giving us an opportunity to refute the charges by telling us which passenger complained
> Many more, but these are just what come to mind off the top of my head
> 
> And after all this bullshit, you're concerned that the most powerless party within the Uber-Pax-Driver triangle have a single solitary @@@@ing way of getting money back? Why are you so concerned about how we rip off Uber, but not how Uber rips off drivers? Well I mean this sincerely when I tell you to take your whiny, passive-aggressive, weak chinned, stupid goatee dickface the @@@@ out of here. Screw those assholes. We have zero recourse, so we choose to be reimbursed for THEIR CHEATING US by collecting $3.75 at a time.
> 
> And before you ask me why I still Uber: like @3.75 referenced, sometimes a week becomes a month becomes a year becomes 3 years while you try to fix your circumstances. But fixing your circumstances takes time, and that's hard when you work 40 then 60 then 80 hours a week to keep a roof over your family's head because those assholes at Uber whose interests you're so worried about keep cutting the rates.
> 
> But I'm delighted to say, I've stopped driving, it's been 6 weeks now. Part of that has been to stop posting to Uberpeople.net--an effort that has been wrecked by your dumbass, passive-aggressive, loser bullshit thread. Which brings me to my next point: @Another Uber Driver , I've clearly violated multiple forum rules here. Could you please put me out of my misery and give me a 1-month vacation so I won't be tempted to reply to this ridiculous nonsense any further?
> 
> And finally @Benjamin M , you worthless use of biological protoplasm that could be better spent as fish guts or dung maggots, I want to thank you for this thread calling further attention to the delights of deliberate shuffling. Bad news dummy, it's very common. Just ask your passengers if it's happened to them. But since you've created this thread to spread the gospel, I'll add to @New2This 's outstanding suggestion of bike shuffling: I highly recommend motorcycle shuffling, you can cover more ground :wink:


----------



## Julescase2

goneubering said:


> I'm almost positive he's trolling. We all know it's a scam but a few people think they can justify their bad behavior by shifting the blame onto Uber instead of taking personal responsibility for their actions.


Either way he's bragging about ****ing up people's lives and schedules, and acting like it's hilarious.

I can't wait until it happens repeatedly to him or his loved ones. Then it will really be a hoot.



Richard Moeun said:


> Damn Jules why you gotta drag my family into this? ? My mother and grandma will never use Uber though and my sister is hip to the shuffle??
> 
> It is fun to do all that stuff you said though. You should try a shuffle one time.


No thanks, I'm not an asshole.


----------



## GGDaddy

Benjamin M said:


> Whole lot of hate there. That's sad.
> 
> Glad you are not driving anymore, wish you the best.


Yep. Uber brings out a lot of hate in people--it's a veritable factory of sadness. Have a great passive-aggressive night foreman.


----------



## Benjamin M

GGDaddy said:


> Yep. Uber brings out a lot of hate in people--it's a veritable factory of sadness. Have a great passive aggressive-night foreman.


I'll agree with you there. It's unfortunate. The system sucks but how we all react to that is different.


----------



## GGDaddy

Benjamin M said:


> I'll agree with you there. It's unfortunate. The system sucks but how we all react to that is different.


Ain't that the truth. Some of us use what tools we can to offset Uber's wage theft so that we can provide our children with medical care and housing.

Others write passive-aggressive posts on an internet forum about those actions when they're too chicken to say it in person.


----------



## Richard Moeun

Julescase2 said:


> Either way he's bragging about @@@@ing up people's lives and schedules, and acting like it's hilarious.
> 
> I can't wait until it happens repeatedly to him or his loved ones. Then it will really be a hoot.
> 
> 
> No thanks, I'm not an @@@@@@@.


Yeah I'll let you know. Been shuffling since 2016 though so don't hold your breath


----------



## Benjamin M

GGDaddy said:


> Ain't that the truth. Some of us use what tools we can to offset Uber's wage theft so that we can provide our children with medical care and housing.
> 
> Others write passive-aggressive posts on an internet forum about those actions when they're too chicken-shit to say it in person.


There are better ways than fraudulent activities to support your family.

I actually drive and do my best every day I go out. Hell, I even lost a car doing this gig. But I am the asshole here. Makes sense ?


----------



## Gtown Driver

Hehe guyes


GGDaddy said:


> A man (or woman) would have the backbone to say "I disagree with what you're doing gang, and here's why." And an interesting discussion would ensue in which both sides might learn something. But that isn't what happened.
> 
> A whiny little @@@@@ boy would simply say "I'm not going to" without further comment, and would then go complain to a different forum about those unethical meanies in a passive-aggressive way ("Deplorable"), i.e. a DC catchphrase. You know, basically what you've done.
> 
> I proudly shuffle. When passengers complain to Uber, they get reimbursed instantly and Uber eats the cost. Why does that make me happy? Because it's our only recourse after years of being treated like shit by those assholes:
> 
> Uber lies to us. There are many examples of this provided here on the forum.
> They don't pay us bonuses they promise
> They zero out legitimate no-show fees for which we spent time and money to get to the pickup and to wait for the passenger
> They respond to our email complaints with cut-and-paste answers to the wrong question until we give up and go away
> They call us independent contractors but yell at us if we have the app turned off on public streets at public events, as if we are somehow obligated to have the apps on
> They deactivate us without reason or recourse
> They refuse to pay legitimate car cleaning fees. In one famous example in the DC forum, even for a passenger's dog that had defecated in the car
> They misrepresent our grievances to the media
> They warn us that we might be deactivated due to false accusations invented by passengers for a free ride without giving us an opportunity to refute the charges by telling us which passenger complained
> Many more, but these are just what come to mind off the top of my head
> 
> And after all this bullshit, you're concerned that the most powerless party within the Uber-Pax-Driver triangle have a single solitary @@@@ing way of getting money back? Why are you so concerned about how we rip off Uber, but not how Uber rips off drivers? Well I mean this sincerely when I tell you to take your whiny, passive-aggressive, weak chinned, stupid goatee dickface the @@@@ out of here. Screw those assholes. We have zero recourse, so we choose to be reimbursed for THEIR CHEATING US by collecting $3.75 at a time.
> 
> And before you ask me why I still Uber: like @3.75 referenced, sometimes a week becomes a month becomes a year becomes 3 years while you try to fix your circumstances. But fixing your circumstances takes time, and that's hard when you work 40 then 60 then 80 hours a week to keep a roof over your family's head because those assholes at Uber whose interests you're so worried about keep cutting the rates.
> 
> But I'm delighted to say, I've stopped driving, it's been 6 weeks now. Part of that has been to stop posting to Uberpeople.net--an effort that has been wrecked by your dumbass, passive-aggressive, loser bullshit thread. Which brings me to my next point: @Another Uber Driver , I've clearly violated multiple forum rules here. Could you please put me out of my misery and give me a 1-month vacation so I won't be tempted to reply to this ridiculous nonsense any further?
> 
> And finally @Benjamin M , you worthless use of biological protoplasm that could be better spent as fish guts or dung maggots, I want to thank you for this thread calling further attention to the delights of deliberate shuffling. Bad news dummy, it's very common. Just ask your passengers if it's happened to them. But since you've created this thread to spread the gospel, I'll add to @New2This 's outstanding suggestion of bike shuffling: I highly recommend motorcycle shuffling, you can cover more ground :wink:


----------



## New2This

GGDaddy said:


> Ain't that the truth. Some of us use what tools we can to offset Uber's wage theft so that we can provide our children with medical care and housing.
> 
> Others write passive-aggressive posts on an internet forum about those actions when they're too chicken-shit to say it in person.


----------



## flyntflossy10

i honestly still dont see how shuffling is criminal


----------



## New2This

And we're at 21 so @Cableguynoe can legally buy her a drink before boinking her


----------



## Cableguynoe

flyntflossy10 said:


> i honestly still dont see how shuffling is criminal


It took me 21 pages to figure out that the title of this thread should be "DC drivers are deplorable"



New2This said:


> And we're at 21 so @Cableguynoe can legally buy her a drink before boinking her


This one ain't quite ready yet. 
Think I'm gonna wait til 25 before I make my move.


----------



## nutzareus

I'll say it again. Who's ready for a blanket party on OP?


----------



## 3.75

Richard Moeun said:


> No one is jaded Ben. Some of us love to shuffle from the bottom of our hearts. Sometimes when a pax is chasing me down the street I laugh so hard I could cry


My favorite shuffles are the ones where the FHP has their hand close enough to the door handle where they are about to put it in front of their palm only to drive off and see the look of surprise in their face. It's so priceless. Sometimes I find myself talking to myself about how hilarious some of the shuffles are. One time I had someone chasing me around a KFC trying to get the ride, but he was a 4.55 rated pax and he ordered Uber Pool Express. When I saw his destination, he was going 5 minutes away. $3.75 and waste my tires and gas not to mention stink up the car, or just circle the KFC, which I would have done anyways to find his waste of space and get paid the same with less miles on my already high counting odometer?

I'll take shuffle for $1000 alex.



Benjamin M said:


> With a GED, I trained to become a paramedic. I did that for around 11 years, earning around $40k a year.
> 
> When I burned out from that career, I taught myself multiple programming languages and scored some decent contracts over the years.
> 
> Driving is a bridge for me. I will eventually (sooner than later) return to a career. If I need additional education to get there, I will seek it.
> 
> Living in Richmond, over priced apartment, and can't afford to go to the places I take my pax to. But there are always options if you absolutely can't take it anymore.
> 
> My first boss gave me some fantastic advice - "when it isn't fun anymore, find something else to do. Don't hurt yourself or the customer".
> 
> 
> Whole lot of hate there. That's sad.
> 
> Glad you are not driving anymore, wish you the best.


Sounds like fun. Care to explain how you paid for that while not being able to pay your bills with a biweekly check, considering that Fuber is only 10 years old, with UberX being 7 or so?

I've had to pay my rent late so many times that they have me in and out of court for failure to pay rent. They keep trying to kick me out my apartment.

Anyways, my situation is a bit different. For me to get out of it yesterday, I need to go back to the street with the junkies. Now THAT is really "deplorable".



Julescase2 said:


> Either way he's bragging about @@@@ing up people's lives and schedules, and acting like it's hilarious.
> 
> I can't wait until it happens repeatedly to him or his loved ones. Then it will really be a hoot.
> 
> 
> No thanks, I'm not an @@@@@@@.


I've been screened before, shuffled, and so on. No inconvinience, I always get my money back and I travel knowing that the unexpected can happen. If these FHP's think we're limos they have another thing coming. There was a time you were ready or you weren't . Uber created the situation, and Uber allows it. Even when they lose they even out.


----------



## Benjamin M

nutzareus said:


> I'll say it again. Who's ready for a blanket party on OP?
> 
> View attachment 339230


Ironically, I just watched the jelly doughnut scene ?

Fun fact, R. Lee Ermey was actually just supposed to be a consultant. He was so awesome that he replaced the actor assigned to the role.


----------



## New2This

Cableguynoe said:


> This one ain't quite ready yet.
> Think I'm gonna wait til 25 before I make my move.


Really?

I had you pegged more like this... ?


----------



## Z129

nutzareus said:


> I'll say it again. Who's ready for a blanket party on OP?
> 
> View attachment 339230


The man is entitled to voice his opinion on any aspect of rideshare that he wants. You all are entitled to do the same. Threats of violence are not warranted and will not be tolerated.


----------



## 3.75

Cableguynoe said:


> It took me 21 pages to figure out that the title of this thread should be "DC drivers are deplorable"


But the gag was that he wanted a one sided conversation about it. Mentioning anything about DC would have attracted a whole subforum out of its hole and here. An attack on one is an attack on all of us, which is why we're talking about something that's not going to change 20 pages and 400+ posts after the fact. I honestly thought this was going to fizzle out since no one is sure what shuffling is.


----------



## Drakkor

3.75 said:


> I honestly thought this was going to fizzle out since no one is sure what shuffling is.


----------



## Gtown Driver

Just for the record...

for at least the next week if @GGDaddy says 2+2 = 5 I'm just going to say "yes that is correct".


----------



## koyotemohn

I’m so incredibly disappointed in Flanders. Talk about a face I never need to see at a meetup.


----------



## Taxi2Uber

GGDaddy said:


> I proudly shuffle. When passengers complain to Uber, they get reimbursed instantly and *Uber eats the cost*. Why does that make me happy? Because it's our only recourse after years of being treated like shit by those assholes


Uh-oh. Here's another one.
I see a trend. All the shufflers have this "Uber eats the cost" belief.
Now it's all justified, since they think they're sticking it to Uber.
It's all coming together.


----------



## yogi bear

i find it easier to do on foot, like drive nearby the pick up point, maybe a few hundred yards away, park up , where it's legal, grab phone and then walk up to the pax, extra points for standing there a few feet away from them watching them looking at the phone and looking at the street in frustration.
5 minute cancel no show and go..
Handy hint; if you see them make to do a phone call make sure your ring tone is on silent..


----------



## justaGoober

3.75 said:


> Let it go, let this thread die and move on with your life. It's not that serious.


Embedded in the middle of a 1,000 word diatribe...


----------



## Drakkor

yogi bear said:


> i find it easier to do on foot, like drive nearby the pick up point, maybe a few hundred yards away, park up , where it's legal, grab phone and then walk up to the pax, extra points for standing there a few feet away from them watching them looking at the phone and looking at the street in frustration.
> 5 minute cancel no show and go..
> Handy hint; if you see them make to do a phone call make sure your ring tone is on silent..


I'll buy you a drink if you shuffle whilst doing an Ollie on a skateboard.


----------



## DoubleDee

123dragon said:


> This thread kind of represents the Washington DC board and how it has gone downhill.
> 
> 1. We got a White Supremacist spouting anti immigration and Trumpism....


My God can you please stop it with the white supremacist nonsense. How pathetic that you see everything through some racial prism ...

Have you ever heard the term "Useful idiots" ? You should google it one day because you're the definition of it ?

Here I'll save you some time ...

*Useful idiot* is a term for a person perceived as a propagandist for a cause, the goals of which he or she does not fully comprehend, and who is used cynically by the leaders of the cause.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

justaGoober said:


> Any discussion, anywhere by definition includes ethics....and I think you have lost.


On what authority do you make that statement? Who appointed you referee? .....oh, you did. This is typical of those whose "arguments" lack substance: they appoint themselves the referee and declare themselves the "winner".

...........or are you simply trying to outdo Original Poster in "Self Righteous Pontificating from a Self-Built Pedestal 101"?

What is next? Socratic dialectic? You would be wasting your time and bandwidth. I do not do Socratic dialectic. I recognise it for the rhetorical trap that it is.



justaGoober said:


> ....and I think


....and who cares?



Valar Dohaeris said:


> Would you have any problem with a passenger, who found out what you did, punching you in the mouth?


..........invalid comparison.......................



Valar Dohaeris said:


> Pax shows up at your apartment door and gives you a fist to the kisser.


I would have to open the door, first. If I do not know you, and, I am not expecting you, I do not answer the door. If you punch my door, I call the Po-Po.



Valar Dohaeris said:


> Technically you assaulted him by hiding behind a tree and cancelling.


Repeating a false therefore invalid analogy by rephrasing it does not make it suddenly valid.



Taxi2Uber said:


> (This borders on straw man. Yup, my turn for cliches)
> Then it's a good thing I never said that.


It was a question; answer if if you dare (or if you can).

"Straw man" is copoutese for "I do not have any substantial answer".



Taxi2Uber said:


> Please refrain from saying "we", when you mean to say "I".


More than one of us holds my position. "We" is valid, unlike what you allege to be "arguments".



Taxi2Uber said:


> If you're waiting for politicians/regulators to play cleanly, you're in for a looooong wait.


.............therefore you are in for a l ong wait to have us adhere to the code that you presume to dictate to us.......................



Taxi2Uber said:


> , you don't get it.


Conversely, anyone can make your statement. It is you who does not "get it".



Taxi2Uber said:


> it's trivial.


If it is so "trivial", why do you keep responding? Further, did you not state in a previous post that you were "done" with me, or words similar?



Taxi2Uber said:


> just walk away


Original Poster has posted this piece of self-righteous pontification more than once. It was demonstrated invalid the first time that he posted it. His re-posting did not make it valid. Other posters have posted similar statements. That did not make it valid. Your posts goes into the last category. Guess what? It is _still_ not valid.
.



Taxi2Uber said:


> Crazy, I know. But it's genius.


The word that I used was "absurd". which is what it is. "Crazy" is inaccurate. "Rocket Science" would be more apt of a description.



Benjamin M said:


> So "man up", admit that you and your pals make a habit of ripping off the system.


Do you actually _read_ any of the replies? I and more than one other of us Deplorables *have* admitted that we are gaming the system.



Benjamin M said:


> a large majority of drivers lack basic morality.


Consider the "shining example" that is being set for us.



3.75 said:


> all of us need a CDL to drive this gig considering we're commercial drivers, and that our cars require inspections every 6 months opposed yearly ones because they are commercial cars.


There is no jurisdiction in the Washington Metropolitan Area that requires a CDL to drive a cab. In addition, the District of Columbia just went from the six month inspection for cabs to annual inspection. Other than that, what you have posted here is not inaccurate.



3.75 said:


> You didn't name anyone but you did this little stunt here:


This is the crux of his complaint, Orignial Poster. You should have done your self-righteous pontification to the faces of those drivers. Instead, you chose to put yourself up here for World Wide Adulation as a Self-Appointed Keeper of the Public Morals and proclaim to us "sinners" that we "need to repent" and beg yours, the passengers' and Uber's forgiveness.

Is our penance now Ten Base Rate Pools, One Ralph-in-Car without Clean Up Fee, Five Reduced Fares and One Drunk that We Can Not Awaken at Destination?



3.75 said:


> you can't call ethics in an unethical company. It's like a drug dealer giving you a receipt and a 5 hour warranty on the drugs. You make no sense.


........nor do any of his Goody Two Shoes barrackers. In fact, his barrackers fail to understand the first part of what I quoted. Some people never will get it. You have four players in this game: the TNCs, the politicians/regulators, the customers. the drivers. The first three are playing dirty. All of them expect Number Four to play clean. HOW does that make any sense?



3.75 said:


> It has to be stated that Uber created this culture. People simply found a loop hole. It's no different than people spraying their license plate with reflective material to avoid getting a camera ticket. Most people laugh and do it because they're bitter at uber for ruining what was once a middle class job (hacking, as in cab driving).


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



Benjamin M said:


> Keep attacking my character. What y'all are doing is wrong. I will say it again, if ANYONE feels the need to do something like this because they are so jaded, there are other options out there.


You keep stating this. It has been demonstrated to you as invalid. Your repeated posting of it, as well as your barrackers' repeated posting of it does not give it any validity.



GGDaddy said:


> A man (or woman) would have the backbone to say "I disagree with what you're doing gang, and here's why." And an interesting discussion would ensue in which both sides might learn something. But that isn't what happened.


That would have been the way to do it.



GGDaddy said:


> Uber lies to us. There are many examples of this provided here on the forum.
> [*]
> 
> [*]They zero out legitimate no-show fees for which we spent time and money to get to the pickup and to wait for the passenger
> [*]
> 
> [*]They respond to our email complaints with cut-and-paste answers to the wrong question until we give up and go away
> [*]
> 
> [*]
> 
> [*]
> 
> [*]They deactivate us without reason or recourse
> [*]
> 
> [*]They refuse to pay legitimate car cleaning fees. In one famous example in the DC forum, even for a passenger's dog that had defecated in the car
> [*]
> 
> [*]They misrepresent our grievances to the media
> [*]
> 
> [*]
> 
> [*]They warn us that we might be deactivated due to false accusations invented by passengers for a free ride without giving us an opportunity to refute the charges by telling us which passenger complained
> [*]


These are all examples of Uber's playing dirty. Why should I play it clean if they can get away with all of the above and more?



GGDaddy said:


> And after all this bullshit, you're concerned that the most powerless party within the Uber-Pax-Driver triangle have a single solitary way of getting money back?


It is easier to pick on us than it is to pick on Uber, the customers or the politicians/regulators.



GGDaddy said:


> Why are you so concerned about how we rip off Uber, but not how Uber rips off drivers?


He can not do anything about that, so he takes the "It is what it is" cop-out.



GGDaddy said:


> And before you ask me why I still Uber: like @3.75 referenced, sometimes a week becomes a month becomes a year becomes 3 years while you try to fix your circumstances. But fixing your circumstances takes time, and that's hard when you work 40 then 60 then 80 hours a week to keep a roof over your family's head because those assholes at Uber whose interests you're so worried about keep cutting the rates.


None of these self-righteous pontificators know any of our situations, but, often self-righteous ponitification is a habit of a know-it-all.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916

3.75 said:


> No, no no, You're not a man because you pretended to feel comfortable among self described "deplorables", said nothing about it IN PERSON and waited a day to make this punk thread in a subforum completely unrelated to the DC subforum making a big scene acting like you witnessed @Gtown Driver slit his wrists because his lust for someone was so strong that her absence made him want to destroy himself while we all laughed instead of doing the right thing and trying to help him. You drank, ate, laughed and pretended to be chummy chummy with us as if everything was okay. You're not the first person to not shuffle but you're the first person to literally blow an open secret out of proportion. Anyone with a quarter of a brain knows what REAL shuffling is, and if they were on board long enough to know how the good days of FUBER X was, when they actually took 15% of the commission and charged 80% of what a cab charged, they would look at you and laugh because you're worried it's a "scam".
> 
> News flash: The existence of UBER is a scam. It's a national cab company that circumvents regulation, found a way to say they don't have employees outside corporate, and created a culture where scamming is the only way to get ahead. If you're so worried about fraud, write a letter to your representative, both in the Virginia legislation and Congress and let them know what Uber really is; A cab company. Let them know all of us need commercial insurance, all of us need "FOR HIRE" tags, all of us need legitimate background checks, all of us need a CDL to drive this gig considering we're commercial drivers, and that our cars require inspections every 6 months opposed yearly ones because they are commercial cars. Uber defrauds everyone. Shuffling is just scratching the surface.
> 
> You didn't name anyone but you did this little stunt here:
> 
> You openly called out people without trying to name them hoping we would stick in our hole while the shills came to your aide "yeah, shuffling is wrong" "60 cents minus per mile is great" "just drive your brand new car to the ground". Others have already called you out on it but I'm going to do it directly addressing you.
> 
> This is a cowardly move.
> 
> This is chest beating at its finest.
> 
> You're provoking people because you know damn well if someone takes you up on that offer that person is getting banned for confrontational posting.
> 
> You're basically saying "want a piece of me?" with a whole screen and 150 miles plus between you and the others.
> 
> You wanted the DC board to find this, you wanted the DC board to address this, and now you got me replying to nonsense; yet you can't deal with it because you know this is a lost cause. You know you're not going to make anyone regret what they have to do to put a roof over their heads and a meal on their table with the deplorable rates that Uber calls "a fare card". We already established it's not for you. Let it go, let this thread die and move on with your life. It's not that serious. You know what's serious? Uber telling their drivers to purchase brand new cars for this gig because Uber is taking off only to slap them in the face with rate cuts and new regulations. Now you have a bunch of them killing themselves because they took out 60k plus loans to do exactly what uber told them to do only to pimp slap them in the face and cut rates while adding more competition. This specifically refers to Uber Black and the limousine drivers that have killed themselves through time, mostly prevalent in NYC. But the point still stands, you can't call ethics in an unethical company. It's like a drug dealer giving you a receipt and a 5 hour warranty on the drugs. You make no sense.
> 
> One more thing, somewhere in me "pressing you", you should have said "hey can i talk to you for a minute". I wasn't going to do anything but talk it out with you. But I get it, this is better for theatrics, you immortalized yourself for 15 minutes on a forum.
> 
> Congratulations. Buy yourself a cookie. I'd buy you one but you probably don't want to touch my dirty money.
> 
> It's not even justifying anything. It's a gray area. They can't prove what or where your location is. They have our coordinates, they can see exactly where we are located and where the passenger is located. Uber mines more information than people like to admit.
> 
> It has to be stated that Uber created this culture. People simply found a loop hole. It's no different than people spraying their license plate with reflective material to avoid getting a camera ticket. Most people laugh and do it because they're bitter at uber for ruining what was once a middle class job (hacking, as in cab driving).


I agree with everything in this post minus one item. Uber/Lyft did not make any driver buy a 60k note car. I have been driving for years and it was a stupid idea in the beginning of my driving days and even bigger mistake today. If a moron though buying a car at that price was a good idea when a car that cost 1/10th as much gets the same pay rates. That's not anyone's fault except the driver.


----------



## rkozy

EphLux said:


> Reality:
> 
> 1) I drive to passenger location. If they are not waiting outside, they get service level B.


The Uber app is notoriously bad for placing a pick-up pin at the wrong location even when the passenger has submitted accurate information. This happens on nearly a daily basis in my market. I'm not going to penalize the passenger for a glitch Uber has refused to address.

That's why I'll accept a call from a passenger who is just simply trying to get in my car. If they call up with some lame excuse about how their hair dryer is acting funny, or they didn't know I was so close, and they need a little more time, that's an instant cancel fee.

Uber passengers are ordering a service because they have jobs to attend, doctor's appointments to make, errands to run, etc. If they make an **HONEST EFFORT** to get into my car before the timer hits 5:00, I'm not going to play cute little games trying to charge them for my superior elusiveness skills. That's just wrong, and you wouldn't appreciate it if a driver did the same to you.

One of these days, Uber will realize how many fraudulent no-show fees are being collected. They will tighten up the loopholes to the point where honest drivers won't be able to collect anything on a legitimate no-show.

And, it will all be thanks to people like you who'd rather screw a passenger than do your FREAKIN' JOB.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

GGDaddy said:


> Ain't that the truth. Some of us use what tools we can to offset Uber's wage theft so that we can provide our children with medical care and housing.
> 
> Others write passive-aggressive posts on an internet forum about those actions when they're too chicken to say it in person.


HAHAHAHA! I ****mess**** with passengers for fun so I can put some grits on the table and make sure MayElla can get that heart transplant. Don't you guys see? THIS IS OUR ONLY CHOICE IN LIFE. Uber bad.


----------



## BoromirStark

justaGoober said:


> Use a broad brush much? You have 0 credibility with statements like this...?


You have zero credibility coming from a ******* county such as Anne Arundel.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

rkozy said:


> The Uber app is notoriously bad for placing a pick-up pin at the wrong location even when the passenger has submitted accurate information. This happens on nearly a daily basis in my market.


I live on XXXX _Street_. The next block north of me is XXXX _Place_. What is really silly is that the D.C. Government assigned the same numbers to the houses on both thoroughfares. Thus, ### XXXX Street is also on XXXX Place. When I order UberX, because I can not get Uber Taxi (not available in Iowa, available only in Chicago in Illinois), even though my screen reads "Street", the driver's screen reads "Place". Thus, as soon as a driver accepts the order, I must send him a message "Come to ### XXXX *STREET*; do not go to "Place".

Here is something really curious. If I order Uber Taxi, the correct thoroughfare shows on the driver's screen.


----------



## BigRedDriver

UberUber81 said:


> Nobody is shuffling, just to shuffle.
> Our time is worth something.
> Consider this math, if you do 20 trips a day, and pax make you wait 3 mins each trip, that's an hour of money-making time gone forever (3 x 20 mins). If you make $20 an hour in your market and work 6 days a week, you just lost $120ish for that week.
> When pax make you wait, they are stealing time from you, which, time is money friend!


Justifying a theft then saying you are just because the rider is following the rules don't make you look good.

You understand this, right?

If the rates don't support the rules, then move on to something else.


----------



## BoromirStark

rkozy said:


> Uber passengers are ordering a service because they have jobs to attend, doctor's appointments to make, errands to run, etc.


Or coming home from socialising being drunk, do no-good delinquents on the street, especially if they are going barely a 1 mile in a walkable city and start to ***** with their **** mouths the moment you change streets to avoid potholes.

I would not intentionally shuffle on scheduled rides (only received a handful on Gryft so far anyhow), because I know the likelihood of the pax attending work and other important appointments is higher. However, any attitude displayed during a pre-ride phone call will result in Murphy's Law being applied.


----------



## rkozy

Another Uber Driver said:


> When I order UberX, because I can not get Uber Taxi (not available in Iowa, available only in Chicago in Illinois), even though my screen reads "Street", the driver's screen reads "Place". Thus, as soon as a driver accepts the order, I must send him a message "Come to ### XXXX *STREET*; do not go to "Place".


I've had dozens of passengers who tell me the Uber app places the pin several blocks north of the correct address they entered as their pick-up location. I used to make a large number of residential deliveries in my area for years. I know all the back streets. I've witnessed first-hand where a passenger inputs the correct address, only to have Uber place the pin in a nearby cul-de-sac which is cut off from the pax's actual pickup location.

Uber is setting these people up to get cancel fees. Uber might be screwing me by taking 60% of a fare, but I'll be damned if I'm going to help Uber screw an honest passenger who is just trying to get to work.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916

As a passenger. I am making a mistake by going to the business next door to order a ride. Because I live in a gated community. I order the ride when I am curb side. Another mistake. Shoot that is two in a row so far!

Once I enter the car I hand the driver two $2 bills and say hello and thank you for picking me up. Wtf am I doing?

When I leave get this. I use the door handle and gently close the door and tell my driver to have a good whatever.

So this is how not to treat your driver.

And people wonder why driver have no heart when it comes to the paxy waxy and their feelings.


----------



## BoromirStark

justaGoober said:


> Lol!
> 
> So mechanics are greedy and Uber drivers are just motivated by ethical standards.....double lol!


Not at all what @Another Uber Driver said. But keep at it with your bullshitting strawmen that are unbelievably self-indulgent in their stupidity. Seeing you're in Odenton, I gather the NSA signals have been frying your brain?


----------



## koyotemohn

I will never forget the night where I had to pay bills one winter month and was riding a rain storm. Paxhole enters and track dog feces on my carpet. I thought she just had bad breath. Upon leaving I see the horror...and I had to clean the wet atrociously smelling wet feces up myself. 

Took a photo and send to uber.

Uber doesn’t credit due to image being blurry(night with pouring rain with camera and stress)...next pax gets in and dings me for car smell even though I scrubbed and sprayed and scrubbed some more. I will never forget having to use my own drinking waters, weird car soap....car cleaners...everything...to wipe the car and my hands there after.

The smell never goes away...the humiliation of it all haunts me.

This and other key incidents both on uber’s policies and on pax holes behaviors have made me realize don’t get mad. 

Get even.

Until the grievances have been met....lower rated paxholes will be shuffled at a rate of a few per day.


----------



## BoromirStark

sellkatsell44 said:


> When a passenger orders uberx and cancels when they see the picture and it's not some hot bae... but instead of instant cancel they let the driver drive a bit but not long enough to collect the cancel fee.
> 
> If you hate that and still do the type of shuffling OP described well then you're simply a hypocrite.


I like your posts in general, but from a probabilistic standpoint, this is a *false* equivalency. Unless drivers are stopped / parked, they have to be momentarily distracted to 1) View the ping 2) Process its information for pickup location (and f*** Fubar for tilting the map during the ping, I prefer map North), pax rating, and name / profile pic on Gryft 3) Accept in the lower part of the screen.

Any distractions while vehicle is in motion carries a higher expected value of the loss (the minimum loss, if occurs, being your >=$100 deductible + premiums increasing) than the pennies ($5 or $7) that pax (DUDEBRO or not) might have to pay. And if they are financially constrained? Not the problem of any of us. They can save some CO2 and walk / take public transit to haul their fat arses less than a mile away.


----------



## WinterFlower

GGDaddy said:


> A man (or woman) would have the backbone to say "I disagree with what you're doing gang, and here's why." And an interesting discussion would ensue in which both sides might learn something. But that isn't what happened.
> 
> A whiny little @@@@@ boy would simply say "I'm not going to" without further comment, and would then go complain to a different forum about those unethical meanies in a passive-aggressive way ("Deplorable"), i.e. a DC catchphrase. You know, basically what you've done.
> 
> I proudly shuffle. When passengers complain to Uber, they get reimbursed instantly and Uber eats the cost. Why does that make me happy? Because it's our only recourse after years of being treated like shit by those assholes:
> 
> Uber lies to us. There are many examples of this provided here on the forum.
> They don't pay us bonuses they promise
> They zero out legitimate no-show fees for which we spent time and money to get to the pickup and to wait for the passenger
> They respond to our email complaints with cut-and-paste answers to the wrong question until we give up and go away
> They call us independent contractors but yell at us if we have the app turned off on public streets at public events, as if we are somehow obligated to have the apps on
> They deactivate us without reason or recourse
> They refuse to pay legitimate car cleaning fees. In one famous example in the DC forum, even for a passenger's dog that had defecated in the car
> They misrepresent our grievances to the media
> They warn us that we might be deactivated due to false accusations invented by passengers for a free ride without giving us an opportunity to refute the charges by telling us which passenger complained
> Many more, but these are just what come to mind off the top of my head
> 
> And after all this bullshit, you're concerned that the most powerless party within the Uber-Pax-Driver triangle have a single solitary @@@@ing way of getting money back? Why are you so concerned about how we rip off Uber, but not how Uber rips off drivers? Well I mean this sincerely when I tell you to take your whiny, passive-aggressive, weak chinned, stupid goatee the @@@@ out of here. Screw those assholes. We have zero recourse, so we choose to be reimbursed for THEIR CHEATING US by collecting $3.75 at a time.
> 
> And before you ask me why I still Uber: like @3.75 referenced, sometimes a week becomes a month becomes a year becomes 3 years while you try to fix your circumstances. But fixing your circumstances takes time, and that's hard when you work 40 then 60 then 80 hours a week to keep a roof over your family's head because those assholes at Uber whose interests you're so worried about keep cutting the rates.
> 
> But I'm delighted to say, I've stopped driving, it's been 6 weeks now. Part of that has been to stop posting to Uberpeople.net--an effort that has been wrecked by your dumbass, passive-aggressive, loser bullshit thread. Which brings me to my next point: @Another Uber Driver , I've clearly violated multiple forum rules here. Could you please put me out of my misery and give me a 1-month vacation so I won't be tempted to reply to this ridiculous nonsense any further?
> 
> And finally @Benjamin M , , I want to thank you for this thread calling further attention to the delights of deliberate shuffling. Bad news dummy, it's very common. Just ask your passengers if it's happened to them. But since you've created this thread to spread the gospel, I'll add to @New2This 's outstanding suggestion of bike shuffling: I highly recommend motorcycle shuffling, you can cover more ground :wink:


???
Please stop whatever you doing and read this post ? by GGDaddy. Brilliant


----------



## LetsGoUber

After 22 pages, I'm curious, Benjamin... Are you now able to see that a conversation at the table might have been preferable? Not saying it's easy, but once you brave the tough conversations, it gets easier (and better for all involved.) At least that's been my experience through the years. ??‍♀


----------



## WinterFlower

koyotemohn said:


> I will never forget the night where I had to pay bills one winter month and was riding a rain storm. Paxhole enters and track dog feces on my carpet. I thought she just had bad breath. Upon leaving I see the horror...and I had to clean the wet atrociously smelling wet feces up myself.
> 
> Took a photo and send to uber.
> 
> Uber doesn't credit due to image being blurry(night with pouring rain with camera and stress)...next pax gets in and dings me for car smell even though I scrubbed and sprayed and scrubbed some more. I will never forget having to use my own drinking waters, weird car soap....car cleaners...everything...to wipe the car and my hands there after.
> 
> The smell never goes away...the humiliation of it all haunts me.
> 
> This and other key incidents both on uber's policies and on pax holes behaviors have made me realize don't get mad.
> 
> Get even.
> 
> Until the grievances have been met....lower rated paxholes will be shuffled at a rate of a few per day.


Be prepared. Good Benjamin will lecture you are a bad boy


----------



## Lee239

Yes it's true Trump supporters Shuffle


----------



## koyotemohn

Furthermore people like Flanders here are beneath my contempt. 

You cause division at the meetups. You are exactly the reason you won’t see me at a meetup.

My crew knows they can contact me and I will be there and help them stay profitable any way I can.

You are a low, lonely, thirsty arse cowardly cur who does this because you don’t have enough going on in your own life so you expose the entire crew I care about...for some moral imperative that Uber doesn’t actually care about...because if they did...all those call center jobs would be here in the states and not in the Philippines.


----------



## justaGoober

koyotemohn said:


> for some moral imperative that Uber doesn't actually care about...because if they did...all those call center jobs would be here in the states and not in the Philippines.


These kinds of broad brush statements are so dumb...anger has a way of making people so irrational. Thousands of companies have their help desks and other operations overseas. Ford, GM, Apple all have manufacturing overseas....I guess that makes them evil too?


----------



## koyotemohn

justaGoober said:


> These kinds of broad brush statements are so dumb...anger has a way of making people so irrational. Thousands of companies have their help desks and other operations overseas. Ford, GM, Apple all have manufacturing overseas....I guess that makes them evil too?


Whatever , u bootlicking plebe.

Imma take my shuffle fund and maintain my vehicle. Coolant flush, oil change, turn signal light change and fuel.

You can take you rhetoric and place it firmly where the sun don't shine.

Swarm logic doesn't work on pure ethical worker trust provider good two shoes rationale ideologies.

Too many variables in play.

Fuzzy logic fits better.

This is exactly how it's going to go down.

Everyone gets standard service. Until 4.79(4.8 on lyft)

It doesn't matter who you are...or what you stand for...I will give you a ride.

If I'm in the dmv and I spot a low rating I will accept the ride ASSUMING the paxhole did something to make a driver less than comfortable in their environment. The lower the rating...the higher chance I will elect the option to shuffle.

One thing is for sure.

The paxhole is not getting into the vehickle if I can help it.

I have driven 4.25...even 4.06s...out of curiosity.

I'm not curious anymore.

That rating reflects how they treated another driver....and it's time for retribution.



New2This said:


> He's the reason you *need* to come to a Meetup.
> 
> Your Pool Shuffling class should be required before someone can log on the app.


If I lay eyes on him y'all might not want to hang with me no mo.


----------



## LaurieLee

Benjamin M said:


> Seriously?! ? I'm not a "man" because I don't believe in running a scam to earn money? Holy hell.


No, you're not a man because you befriended a group of people, and then became the ultimate passive aggressive turncoat.


----------



## justaGoober

BoromirStark said:


> You have zero credibility coming from a ******* county such as Anne Arundel.


Very wise, thought out, articulate and effective post!



BoromirStark said:


> Not at all what @Another Uber Driver said. But keep at it with your bullshitting strawmen that are unbelievably self-indulgent in their stupidity. Seeing you're in Odenton, I gather the NSA signals have been frying your brain?


Another beautifully written, convincing, and logical post!


----------



## Invisible

Gtown Driver said:


> I hope we get to page 18


I can't believe how quick this thread got to page 23. Let's go for page 30.

The condensed version is there are members who have no problem scamming some pax, there are members who justify it and there are members who oppose shuffling.

Go for the record Benjamin for the highest number of pages ever here. ? Does anyone know the record?


----------



## gerg

TemptingFate said:


> Yes pax is losing money if they have to pay the cancel fee. But the only way it's fraud is if the driver hides from the pax to run out the clock.
> Who is losing money when you have a day full of minimum fare rides and every pax keeps you waiting 5 minutes? You get $3 for driving to pax 5 minutes, wait 5 minutes, drive trip 10 minutes. You're grossing $9 / hour if you are lucky. Subtract expenses and you are spending your own money to shuttle people around all day. That's deplorable and that's the fraud you should be irate about.


Or tells pax, uh, OK, I'll be right there.


----------



## 3.75

Richard Moeun said:


> View attachment 339185
> 
> 
> This message is OLD.... and I'm still shuffling. Hope I get to shuffle @Benjamin M one time before I get deactivated.
> 
> I wanted to share this for everyone that thinks we aren't really out here shuffling. And a shuffle is not a no-show. If you have any intention of picking up the rider that is not a shuffle. Leaving at 4:30 is not a shuffle. On the throne, at the bar, in church, with your doors locked while u stare down a pax and drive away when the times up are all proper shuffles.


This times a million. I wasn't the one that created shuffling, that was before my time BUT I embraced it. My screen name does not reflect the driver's take of the cancellation fee, the joke was that driving base rate in DC, you get hours where all you make is $3.75 per ride but you spend 15 to 30 minutes completing them. So in essence, Uber considers your worth to be $3.75

You're not shuffling if you were going to give the pax the ride to begin with. There's many forms of how to do it but the main ingredient is a non-desire to haul around an FHP for $4.09 and waste 30 minutes of your time doing so. Never mind the horrendous city gas mileage non hybrid cars get. All these posts about how "oh its okay if you're in the car but it's not okay if you're on a bar stool talking to someone you consider a friend to not kill himself over lust" are hypocritical as shit. The original gag was to pass the people around multiple drivers.



Benjamin M said:


> There are better ways than fraudulent activities to support your family.
> 
> I actually drive and do my best every day I go out. Hell, I even lost a car doing this gig. But I am the @@@@@@@ here. Makes sense ?


Tell me oh righteous one;

Would it be better that I buy a Glock 22 and assault people for their credit cards and wallets?

Or should I invest in finding someone from China to ship me Fentanyl?

Do you think I should find the nearest chop shop and do business with them?

Should I break into here and set up a drug den?










Not all of us have the skills you have. Not all of us have the ability to hold a phallus attending job where you get reamed day in and day out for a petty $300 biweekly check.

Just stop. If you want shuffling to die, offer solutions but sitting here saying "there's better things than Uber if you have to schecme" is like saying "Oh I'm sorry the woman you have a crush on didn't come today @Gtown Driver." "There's other women out there" and walking away.

He needs to see that, he needs to see he can find someone that will pay more attention to him.

It's easy to cry foul of an issue but it takes strength to help find a solution. But we all know what's lacking.



flyntflossy10 said:


> i honestly still dont see how shuffling is criminal


Something something it's stealing from the pax, something something Uber loses money, something something the driver shouldn't be paid a cancellation fee.

The argument is stupid but it's well known that Uber instantly refunds you a cancellation fee. You don't even have to email them anymore. I could get shuffled right now, then do a screen shot of how to get your money back without even writing a word. Uber loses money but Uber loses money regardless on its pet projects while treating the drivers like utter shit. Uber makes more money than we do on a good percentage of trips so they already have a plan for this happening, not to mention the discounted rides 75% of pax get. Uber is treating its service like welfare. "next 5 rides at 25% off" and if you order pool, you can get a trip for $4 going about 7 or so miles.

You just gotta understand some people don't understand what uber stands for, who they are as a company. The majority of people still think we're percentage based.



koyotemohn said:


> I'm so incredibly disappointed in Flanders. Talk about a face I never need to see at a meetup.


It would be nice to be able to see the man who perfected pool at a meet up. I bet that man would not pay for a single drink that day.



Taxi2Uber said:


> Uh-oh. Here's another one.
> I see a trend. All the shufflers have this "Uber eats the cost" belief.
> Now it's all justified, since they think they're sticking it to Uber.
> It's all coming together.


Were you shuffled by any chance and Uber refused to refund you the cancellation fee? Is that what this jihad is about?



justaGoober said:


> Embedded in the middle of a 1,000 word diatribe...


Damn right, because I'm not going to let my DC brothers and sisters be attacked by some spineless soy boy that didn't have the muscle to stand for his beliefs. An attack on one is an attack on all of us and we may have our differences but one thing I will not stand for is for a whole board to be attacked on a different part of a forum.

I refuse to give him what he wants, he wanted a safe space where everyone would agree with him. Read the original post. This shit was never that serious. This has been going on for YEARS, it has been an open secret since I arrived on this board. Cali calls it the "cancel game" we call it "shuffling". He's acting like he saw cannibals eat up people in a public setting and no one said a thing. He wanted you and your other cronies to come to his rescue "oh mah gahde, le shuffle is bad" "i so sawwy you witness such thing". Nah. Not on my watch, you want to call someone out you're getting a response simple as that.



Another Uber Driver said:


> I would have to open the door, first. If I do not know you, and, I am not expecting you, I do not answer the door. If you punch my door, I call the Po-Po.


Pretty much this. I wish someone would run up with their life. Play stupid games, get stupid rewards simple as that. I wish someone I shuffled would try to fight me. I can attest right now he better have a gun on him because that's the only way he's going to beat me.

*Q:*



Another Uber Driver said:


> Do you actually _read_ any of the replies? I and more than one other of us Deplorables *have* admitted that we are gaming the system.


*A:*

No, because this was supposed to be a safe space for non shufflers to agree with him that shuffling is worse than murder, rape, or cannibalism.

He literally used an argument that I replied to again after I brought something else up.



Another Uber Driver said:


> There is no jurisdiction in the Washington Metropolitan Area that requires a CDL to drive a cab. In addition, the District of Columbia just went from the six month inspection for cabs to annual inspection. Other than that, what you have posted here is not inaccurate.


Considering that Uber is a national cab company disguising itself as a technology company, I'm pretty sure Congress would like the drivers to have a CDL considering the drivers are crossing state lines on a daily basis. At least for us in the DC area where the economies of Maryland, Virginia and the District of Columbia depend on each other. I see no fault in writing that because Uber should be handled like Verizon. By federal laws.

Maryland requires cars 11 and 12 years old to be inspected every 6 months for Uber and Lyft purposes. @UberPotomac can attest to this. That's where that requirement came from. Cars 13 to 15 year old can be based out of Virginia only.



Uber_Yota_916 said:


> I agree with everything in this post minus one item. Uber/Lyft did not make any driver buy a 60k note car. I have been driving for years and it was a stupid idea in the beginning of my driving days and even bigger mistake today. If a moron though buying a car at that price was a good idea when a car that cost 1/10th as much gets the same pay rates. That's not anyone's fault except the driver.


Wasn't the whole spiel of Travis getting kicked out the board because he went off on an Uber Black driver who said that Uber told them to invest more in the cars? Uber at one point was trying to make big pushes with the Uber Black service.

Lyft never did and you would stand right on that. Lyft when they came out in the DC area allowed cars from 2000 and up. This was 2014. My 2nd lyft ride was in a 2003 Malibu in 2014 from DC to VA.



rkozy said:


> The Uber app is notoriously bad for placing a pick-up pin at the wrong location even when the passenger has submitted accurate information. This happens on nearly a daily basis in my market. I'm not going to penalize the passenger for a glitch Uber has refused to address.
> 
> That's why I'll accept a call from a passenger who is just simply trying to get in my car. If they call up with some lame excuse about how their hair dryer is acting funny, or they didn't know I was so close, and they need a little more time, that's an instant cancel fee.
> 
> Uber passengers are ordering a service because they have jobs to attend, doctor's appointments to make, errands to run, etc. If they make an **HONEST EFFORT** to get into my car before the timer hits 5:00, I'm not going to play cute little games trying to charge them for my superior elusiveness skills. That's just wrong, and you wouldn't appreciate it if a driver did the same to you.
> 
> One of these days, Uber will realize how many fraudulent no-show fees are being collected. They will tighten up the loopholes to the point where honest drivers won't be able to collect anything on a legitimate no-show.
> 
> And, it will all be thanks to people like you who'd rather screw a passenger than do your FREAKIN' JOB.


So in other words, if a pax calls you and says "give me a moment" like the FHP they are, you're going for the cancellation fee. In other words, you're shuffling?

Correct?

CORRECT?

Your argument lost validity here. Thank you for playing.



rkozy said:


> I've had dozens of passengers who tell me the Uber app places the pin several blocks north of the correct address they entered as their pick-up location. I used to make a large number of residential deliveries in my area for years. I know all the back streets. I've witnessed first-hand where a passenger inputs the correct address, only to have Uber place the pin in a nearby cul-de-sac which is cut off from the pax's actual pickup location.
> 
> Uber is setting these people up to get cancel fees. Uber might be screwing me by taking 60% of a fare, but I'll be damned if I'm going to help Uber screw an honest passenger who is just trying to get to work.


Maybe because Uber DOESN'T CARE about shuffling. Uber only cares that it gets money somehow. Lyft is anal about shuffling because it collects nothing from the fee and actually LOSES money when they have to refund it back. Lyft is actually harder to get the $5 back. Try shuffling on lyft and you can't get away with much considering they will take the money back from you. As an avid shuffler I can attest.



LetsGoUber said:


> After 22 pages, I'm curious, Benjamin... Are you now able to see that a conversation at the table might have been preferable? Not saying it's easy, but once you brave the tough conversations, it gets easier (and better for all involved.) At least that's been my experience through the years. ??‍♀


No, because he wanted the pedestal and the other Dara stans to back him up. Realistically speaking there was only one person who would have backed him up and that person wasn't there. He would have gotten his rear chewed up, spit out, only to get it chewed up again. He would have sat on the fatty tissues that make up the placeholder for his missing spine driving 110 miles on I95. All of us would have given him stories of how WE have been ripped off by Uber (some of us have even been wrongfully terminated before only to be reinstated again). Judging from this thread, this would have happened to him in a condensed sense and he still would have made thread because no one would have agreed with him.

I think the only thing that he wasn't expecting was that this would have made it this far.



Lee239 said:


> Yes it's true Trump supporters Shuffle


You do reailize there's only like 5 republicans in total in DC right? And in the DC primary, they voted for Marco Rubio.



koyotemohn said:


> Furthermore people like Flanders here are beneath my contempt.
> 
> You cause division at the meetups. You are exactly the reason you won't see me at a meetup.
> 
> My crew knows they can contact me and I will be there and help them stay profitable any way I can.
> 
> You are a low, lonely, thirsty arse cowardly cur who does this because you don't have enough going on in your own life so you expose the entire crew I care about...for some moral imperative that Uber doesn't actually care about...because if they did...all those call center jobs would be here in the states and not in the Philippines.





koyotemohn said:


> If I lay eyes on him y'all might not want to hang with me no mo.


Don't worry, I'd be up there with you sitting in ADC. I'm pretty sure @New2This would bail both of us out. We'd be responsible for the laywer though. We won't judge you for doing what you have to do. It just is what it is.



justaGoober said:


> These kinds of broad brush statements are so dumb...anger has a way of making people so irrational. Thousands of companies have their help desks and other operations overseas. Ford, GM, Apple all have manufacturing overseas....I guess that makes them evil too?


I mean that's how Donald Trump won the presidency. That's a line directly grabbed from his playbook.

You're missing the point though, all those call centers and email mills respond to us using predesignated templates based on key words. The support desk being in the states would allow the workers to be able to relate to the issue and actually find a solution to grievances both parties may have. Lyft does have support in the USA actually and dealing with them is easier than dealing with Uber's CS. The issue with lyft is that you'll get a representative in California and will give you advice on how things work in California while you're calling from Maryland.



LaurieLee said:


> No, you're not a man because you befriended a group of people, and then became the ultimate passive aggressive turncoat.


and the irony here is that you and him were in the newbie boat. I find this utterly hilarious.


----------



## rkozy

3.75 said:


> So in other words, if a pax calls you and says "give me a moment" like the FHP they are, you're going for the cancellation fee. In other words, you're shuffling?
> 
> Correct?


Incorrect. If a pax calls at 4:30 into the timer and says they need another minute, I'll give it to them. If that minute turns into two, then they will get cancelled for lying. I gave then an extra minute (which I didn't have to) and they took advantage of my generosity. So, that's when they get the boot.

Thank you for playing. You get no consolation prize, however.


----------



## 123dragon

3.75 said:


> Tell me oh righteous one;
> 
> Would it be better that I buy a Glock 22 and assault people for their credit cards and wallets?
> 
> Or should I invest in finding someone from China to ship me Fentanyl?
> 
> Do you think I should find the nearest chop shop and do business with them?
> 
> Should I break into here and set up a drug den?


Wow I guess this is how unibombers are created... People say millennials are entitled...


----------



## BigRedDriver

WinterFlower said:


> ???
> Please stop whatever you doing and read this post ? by GGDaddy. Brilliant


I had the utility company rip me off once. I never once thought robbing a bank to show the utility company how mad I was at them, was a good idea.

Hey, that's just me though.



rkozy said:


> Incorrect. If a pax calls at 4:30 into the timer and says they need another minute, I'll give it to them. If that minute turns into two, then they will get cancelled for lying. I gave then an extra minute (which I didn't have to) and they took advantage of my generosity. So, that's when they get the boot.
> 
> Thank you for playing. You get no consolation prize, however.


This is where I will disagree. At 5 minutes I've lived up to what we both agreed to. At 5:01 I cancelled and moved on.


----------



## 3.75

rkozy said:


> Incorrect. If a pax calls at 4:30 into the timer and says they need another minute, I'll give it to them. If that minute turns into two, then they will get cancelled for lying. I gave then an extra minute (which I didn't have to) and they took advantage of my generosity. So, that's when they get the boot.
> 
> Thank you for playing. You get no consolation prize, however.


Hmmm I'm not so sure of that pal. It sounds to me like you're implying something different here.



rkozy said:


> That's why I'll accept a call from a passenger who is just simply trying to get in my car. If they call up with some lame excuse about how their hair dryer is acting funny, or they didn't know I was so close, and they need a little more time, that's an instant cancel fee.


Let's revisit and decipher this shall we?

You accept the call from the pax like an ant. Perfect. You're doing great. Dara is getting hard as we speak

Now the passenger says "Oh, I thought you were 5 minutes away, it didn't say you were closer"

No problem here , play it as it goes.

but now we have this...



> that's an instant cancel fee


Sounds to a lot of us that's how an unintended shuffle goes down. You know, the ones people seem to be okay with.

No consolation prize needed, because you already fell down face first.



123dragon said:


> Wow I guess this is how unibombers are created... People say millennials are entitled...


Well considering that the Un*A*bomber was anti social, that idea is already shot down, considering the "deplorables" are "my group" (op said it not me); The OP has a bigger chance of becoming the next Un*A*bomber considering he burned a long ass bridge down. I can see it now actually, he orders ubers around town and if he gets shuffled, he takes the licence plates, pays to find out where it's registered to and puts a bomb in a car set to blow up when the car is started. With random grafitti around RVA about how shuffling is worse than making a deal with the devil.

I'm just from the street. That's how I know a sure shot way to make money. I'm not phased by anything, the day I get deactivated I already know the next thing I'm going to do.


----------



## Jo3030

I wouldn't try to take on @Another Uber Driver in a intellectual-off. You will categorically lose.


----------



## LaurieLee

Benjamin M said:


> There are better ways than fraudulent activities to support your family.
> 
> I actually drive and do my best every day I go out. Hell, I even lost a car doing this gig. But I am the @@@@@@@ here. Makes sense ?


UNBELIEVABLE to me that after >20 pages you're still patting yourself on the back and Reminding us all over and over again what a good boy you are.

We all know how you feel about people who you believe, are shuffling irresponsibly. How about admitting this was the wrong forum to out people you think are deplorable and saying next time you'll addressed it in person, game over done deal.


----------



## 123dragon

3.75 said:


> Well considering that the Un*A*bomber was anti social, that idea is already shot down, considering the "deplorables" are "my group" (op said it not me); The OP has a bigger chance of becoming the next Un*A*bomber considering he burned a long ass bridge down. I can see it now actually, he orders ubers around town and if he gets shuffled, he takes the licence plates, pays to find out where it's registered to and puts a bomb in a car set to blow up when the car is started. With random grafitti around RVA about how shuffling is worse than making a deal with the devil.
> 
> I'm just from the street. That's how I know a sure shot way to make money. I'm not phased by anything, the day I get deactivated I already know the next thing I'm going to do.


Umm you are the one that keeps bringing up violent acts. I wouldn't worry about the other guy he seems rather harmless.

I can use your logic to. I should be allowed to rape women because its better then me detonating a nuclear weapon in the middle of a city and killing a million people...


----------



## 3.75

BigRedDriver said:


> I had the utility company rip me off once. I never once thought robbing a bank to show the utility company how mad I was at them, was a good idea.
> 
> Hey, that's just me though.
> 
> 
> This is where I will disagree. At 5 minutes I've lived up to what we both agreed to. At 5:01 I cancelled and moved on.


Apples and oranges. Utility company does not equate to a bank. Now if the utility company happened to be a phone company and you started stealing the phone lines for the copper and selling it for scrap, I can see why you would use this comparison, I would laugh but not agree because of the high risk you're taking and you'll eventually get caught.

Shuffling operates in a gray area. How can you prove the driver or pax wasn't there? Only Uber knows because they track both phones. Considering that they allow people to call rides for other people, they have an uncontrollable variable.

It's easy to detect fraud, but like insurance companies that rather not litigate instead of fighting insurance fraud (another well known scam and a losing battle to fight) it's easier for Uber to just write it in as part of business than actually actively doing something about it because you can't prove a legit no show fee over one where the driver was hiding.


----------



## WinterFlower

LaurieLee said:


> UNBELIEVABLE to me that after >20 pages you're still patting yourself on the back and Reminding us all over and over again what a good boy you are.
> 
> We all know how you feel about people who you believe, are shuffling irresponsibly. How about admitting this was the wrong forum to out people you think are deplorable and saying next time you'll addressed it in person, game over done deal.


You can't believe it because you think he's a real driver. Uber employees are paid to sit in their cubicle and write this kind of "encouraging" BS


----------



## 3.75

123dragon said:


> Umm you are the one that keeps bringing up violent acts. I wouldn't worry about the other guy he seems rather harmless.
> 
> I can use your logic to. I should be allowed to rape women because its better then me detonating a nuclear weapon in the middle of a city and killing a million people...


Once again, the "other guy" was passive aggressive. He's the one you gotta look out for. Those are the ones that go all out when a gasket gets blown. Me, you already know what I do for survival and other than the robbery thing, the other money making options available simply are chances on a vulnerability .

But I get it, you want everyone to have a phallus in their mouth at MCD or Macys barely making ends meet. That's cool but not for me. I have big boy bills and expenses to pay.

Have fun hiding from the next Unabomber... whoever you think that is.

Oh and for the record, the gag is that he thinks someone hiding in a bar collecting cancellation fees is such a horrendous thing. Imagine if he met Larry Hoover or El Chapo.


----------



## 123dragon

3.75 said:


> Once again, the "other guy" was passive aggressive. He's the one you gotta look out for. Those are the ones that go all out when a gasket gets blown. Me, you already know what I do for survival and other than the robbery thing, the other money making options available simply are chances on a vulnerability .
> 
> But I get it, you want everyone to have a phallus in their mouth at MCD or Macys barely making ends meet. That's cool but not for me. I have big boy bills and expenses to pay.
> 
> Have fun hiding from the next Unabomber... whoever you think that is.
> 
> Oh and for the record, the gag is that he thinks someone hiding in a bar collecting cancellation fees is such a horrendous thing. Imagine if he met Larry Hoover or El Chapo.


Where did I say I am hiding. I am just quoting what you are saying. I understand, I feel sorry for you. You are from the street and don't have the ability to earn money in an honest way.



3.75 said:


> I'm just from the street.


----------



## 3.75

WinterFlower said:


> You can't believe it because you think he's a real driver. Uber employees are paid to sit in their cubicle and write this kind of "encouraging" BS


She met him. He brought someone else that also drives for Uber and ironic enough that person shuffled while he was eating and laughing at the stories being told and the strategies being shared.

We know he's from Richmond VA. They don't have an office there (at least that I know of, IIRC the drivers out there have to come up all the way to DC for a GLH). He's just a rebel without a cause.

It's personal for @LaurieLee because she was there. Both her and the OP were welcomed in with open arms to a tight knit community. Anyone is allowed to go to those meet ups, they have public threads for a reason but this was the first time someone went full blown Benedict over what's been well known for years. Shuffling gets mentioned at least once a day in the DC market, we have people asking all the time "what is shuffling?". After this thread, I think it's clear as day what it is and how it benefits drivers. The OP may have had a good intention of calling out the act but all he did was give it more fame. It's been UP's running gag since the recent rate cuts.



123dragon said:


> Where did I say I am hiding. I am just quoting what you are saying. I understand, I feel sorry for you. You are from the street and don't have the ability to earn money in an honest way.


You seem very concerned about it. That's why I said that. Because no one takes the time out of their day to be like "wow, people can be violent".

Yeah, I don't need your pity. If it doesn't concern you keep your opinions to yourself.


----------



## nutzareus

OP is classic case of Dunning-Kruger Effect as a noob driver. See peak of Mr. Stupid, it makes sense.


----------



## BigRedDriver

3.75 said:


> Apples and oranges. Utility company does not equate to a bank. Now if the utility company happened to be a phone company and you started stealing the phone lines for the copper and selling it for scrap, I can see why you would use this comparison, I would laugh but not agree because of the high risk you're taking and you'll eventually get caught.
> 
> Shuffling operates in a gray area. How can you prove the driver or pax wasn't there? Only Uber knows because they track both phones. Considering that they allow people to call rides for other people, they have an uncontrollable variable.
> 
> It's easy to detect fraud, but like insurance companies that rather not litigate instead of fighting insurance fraud (another well known scam and a losing battle to fight) it's easier for Uber to just write it in as part of business than actually actively doing something about it because you can't prove a legit no show fee over one where the driver was hiding.


The bank serviced the utility company. Would that make it right?

Grey area? Huh, you would have to know you are doing it, right?


----------



## New2This

3.75 said:


> Oh and for the record, the gag is that he thinks someone hiding in a bar collecting cancellation fees is such a horrendous thing. Imagine if he met Larry Hoover or El Chapo.


Or Omar


----------



## 3.75

New2This said:


> Or Omar
> 
> View attachment 339309


I think he would wet his underoos watching that show. Imagine what would his reaction be if he drove on Orleans Rd in Baltimore.

You can't charge yourself a clean up fee


----------



## 123dragon

3.75 said:


> You seem very concerned about it. That's why I said that. Because no one takes the time out of their day to be like "wow, people can be violent".
> 
> Yeah, I don't need your pity. If it doesn't concern you keep your opinions to yourself.


Thank you for trying to understand me but you have failed, I am concerned about your violent views. If you can't handle my opinions you are welcome to ignore me. I am sorry, you are from the street and don't have the ability to earn money in an honest way. I wish I could give you a hug.


----------



## Jo3030

Uber, I’ve thrown up on myself
Will you make me whole?


----------



## welikecamping

Julescase2 said:


> What a jerk move. Don't fret, karma's a big ole witch and you're asking for an extra large karma sandwich if you think that's OK, or better yet, funny. You think it's funny to intentionally ruin someone's day and cause stress and frustration? How old are you exactly? 12?? Dude please grow up.
> 
> Get back to me when someone does this to your grandmother, mom, sister or daughter. I'm sure it will be hilarious!


This happened to both of my daughters, because a driver working an event couldn't be bothered to actually pick up the pax at the pickup spot, so enticed them to walk long enough so he could shuffle them. Yeah, I was not happy about that, and if it were me, I'd have reported the guy in a NY second.


----------



## 3.75

BigRedDriver said:


> The bank serviced the utility company. Would that make it right?
> 
> Grey area? Huh, you would have to know you are doing it, right?


And Softbank funds Uber, but you don't see uber drivers ripping sprint off to get back at Uber.

The bank has nothing to do with anything here. Whatever point you want to prove, you need to articulate better.

Everyone knows what I do and how I do it. I don't make it a secret. Like I said somewhere around this thread, you want shuffling to stop, they have to stop paying the fee, but if they do that then expect more cancellations because you're either there or you're not. Just like cabs. They show up, you're not there, they leave and cover something else.



123dragon said:


> Thank you for trying to understand me but you have failed, I am concerned about your violent views. If you can't handle my opinions you are welcome to ignore me. I am sorry, you are from the street and don't have the ability to earn money in an honest way. I wish I could give you a hug.


I was supposed to try and understand you? I thought you were just trolling. Damn, so now I got to go back and re read your nonsense to try and see what you were trying to say in between the lines?

I think I'll pass.

and I'm not going to put you on the ignore list. I don't see a reason to. I can handle differing opinions, I'm not going to run away and start a thread about how your views are flawed. That's a soy boy thing.

I think you should hug the OP. He really needs a friend right now you know? I mean imagine having to walk around with the guilt that people found a way to exploit a company that is world famous for exploiting its drivers . Imagine finding out that work isn't always ethical.

I'd be devastated if I found out there was a job out there I could do that paid well and it kept me off the street. I mean damn, that would mean I would have to move to a well off neighborhood.



Jo3030 said:


> Uber, I've thrown up on myself
> Will you make me whole?


Sure! Just shuffle 40 times and that should set you up on a date with the car detailer.


----------



## New2This

3.75 said:


> I think he would wet his underoos watching that show. Imagine what would his reaction be if he drove on Orleans Rd in Baltimore.
> 
> You can't charge yourself a clean up fee


----------



## BigRedDriver

3.75 said:


> And Softbank funds Uber, but you don't see uber drivers ripping sprint off to get back at Uber.
> 
> The bank has nothing to do with anything here. Whatever point you want to prove, you need to articulate better.
> 
> Everyone knows what I do and how I do it. I don't make it a secret. Like I said somewhere around this thread, you want shuffling to stop, they have to stop paying the fee, but if they do that then expect more cancellations because you're either there or you're not. Just like cabs. They show up, you're not there, they leave and cover something else.
> 
> I was supposed to try and understand you? I thought you were just trolling. Damn, so now I got to go back and re read your nonsense to try and see what you were trying to say in between the lines?
> 
> I think I'll pass.
> 
> and I'm not going to put you on the ignore list. I don't see a reason to. I can handle differing opinions, I'm not going to run away and start a thread about how your views are flawed. That's a soy boy thing.
> 
> I think you should hug the OP. He really needs a friend right now you know? I mean imagine having to walk around with the guilt that people found a way to exploit a company that is world famous for exploiting its drivers . Imagine finding out that work isn't always ethical.
> 
> I'd be devastated if I found out there was a job out there I could do that paid well and it kept me off the street. I mean damn, that would mean I would have to move to a well off neighborhood.
> 
> Sure! Just shuffle 40 times and that should set you up on a date with the car detailer.


You are equating the rider to Uber though.

You can justify bad, dishonest behavior all you want. It's still bad and dishonest.

If that's how you want others to view you. That's your business.


----------



## Invisible

LaurieLee said:


> How about admitting this was the wrong forum to out people you think are deplorable and saying next time you'll addressed it in person, game over done deal.


I disagree and don't think it's wrong for the OP to bring up shuffling. This is a forum after all, where drivers should feel free to discuss issues. Obviously this is a controversial subject, and drivers have strong beliefs.

A thread like this is more informative than some I've read on here. It's not fair to say the OP was wrong. He, just like every member, has a right to his opinions.

Now lets go for page 35 now. ?


----------



## New2This

Invisible said:


> Now lets go for page 35 now.


There's no way this thread should be over Love Letters To Pax thread. If ever there was a thread that deserved to be Featured it's that one.

@Cableguynoe you want to see how truly Deplorable D.C. drivers are? Grab some popcorn and read on:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/love-letters-to-pax.200912/


----------



## LaurieLee

Invisible said:


> I disagree and don't think it's wrong for the OP to bring up shuffling. This is a forum after all, where drivers should feel free to discuss issues. Obviously this is a controversial subject, and drivers have strong beliefs.


 You can disagree all you want, but You clearly don't know what you're disagreeing with. I didn't say I had a problem with the OP bringing up a DISCUSSION of shuffling did I? It's the Specifics of the way he did it. Read more thoroughly and have an understanding before you take a stance to disagree.

And @Benjamin M you ❤ing all the posts that stick up for you against what I am saying, but not addressing my posts directly proves EVERYONE'S point about you and your post.


----------



## Cableguynoe

New2This said:


> There's no way this thread should be over Love Letters To Pax thread. If ever there was a thread that deserved to be Featured it's that one.
> 
> @Cableguynoe you want to see how truly Deplorable D.C. drivers are? Grab some popcorn and read on:
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/love-letters-to-pax.200912/


That is definitely one of the greats.

But just like I hate to admit that Tom Brady is the GOAT, but I have to, you have to admit that this thread is now the GOAT.
Stats are stats. Numbers don't lie.

Took that thread 6 months to reach page 24.

Ben wasn't even home from his trip to DC with you guys and this was already at page 15.



Cableguynoe said:


> That is definitely one of the greats.
> 
> But just like I hate to admit that Tom Brady is the GOAT, but I have to, you have to admit that this thread is now the GOAT.
> Stats are stats. Numbers don't lie.
> 
> Took that thread 6 months to reach page 24.
> 
> Ben wasn't even home from his trip to DC with you guys and this was already at page 15.


Again I plead... FEATURE! 
Ben has earned it!


----------



## 3.75

BigRedDriver said:


> You are equating the rider to Uber though.
> 
> You can justify bad, dishonest behavior all you want. It's still bad and dishonest.
> 
> If that's how you want others to view you. That's your business.


The way uber sees it, both the driver and the rider are Uber's customers. That's what they had said when they filed for the IPO.

You're missing the main point of the whole thing. The rider pays $5 to Uber for not being on time. The rider complains that they couldn't find the driver and gets the $5 back in a form of credit. The rider then orders the trip again, with $5 deducted from the original fare because they already paid it. The rider lost nothing but time.

I get it it's an inconvenience, but this is where things like morality, profitability ratio and so on come to play. If a pax is rated 4.65, calls non stop trying to get me to break traffic laws or uber regulations for their benefit, I have no remorse on them being charged $5. People like that have a low rating for a reason. The moral there is that I don't need that ride. But I'm not going to cancel because in this country, nothing is free. I'm getting my inconvenience fee. That's just what it is.

I could care less what people think of me. Thankfully, I'm not in middle school anymore.



Invisible said:


> I disagree and don't think it's wrong for the OP to bring up shuffling. This is a forum after all, where drivers should feel free to discuss issues. Obviously this is a controversial subject, and drivers have strong beliefs.
> 
> A thread like this is more informative than some I've read on here. It's not fair to say the OP was wrong. He, just like every member, has a right to his opinions.
> 
> Now lets go for page 35 now. ?


He could have had this discussion without calling people out. This thread got steam once he started sarcastically saying "aren't the people involved going to speak up?" and to "DM him for threats". That's when this really gained steam.

The reason we're at his throat over this is because it could have been handled better.


----------



## 123dragon

3.75 said:


> And Softbank funds Uber, but you don't see uber drivers ripping sprint off to get back at Uber.
> 
> The bank has nothing to do with anything here. Whatever point you want to prove, you need to articulate better.
> 
> Everyone knows what I do and how I do it. I don't make it a secret. Like I said somewhere around this thread, you want shuffling to stop, they have to stop paying the fee, but if they do that then expect more cancellations because you're either there or you're not. Just like cabs. They show up, you're not there, they leave and cover something else.
> 
> I was supposed to try and understand you? I thought you were just trolling. Damn, so now I got to go back and re read your nonsense to try and see what you were trying to say in between the lines?
> 
> I think I'll pass.
> 
> and I'm not going to put you on the ignore list. I don't see a reason to. I can handle differing opinions, I'm not going to run away and start a thread about how your views are flawed. That's a soy boy thing.
> 
> I think you should hug the OP. He really needs a friend right now you know? I mean imagine having to walk around with the guilt that people found a way to exploit a company that is world famous for exploiting its drivers . Imagine finding out that work isn't always ethical.
> 
> I'd be devastated if I found out there was a job out there I could do that paid well and it kept me off the street. I mean damn, that would mean I would have to move to a well off neighborhood.
> 
> Sure! Just shuffle 40 times and that should set you up on a date with the car detailer.


So dense... You are putting words in my mouth when you fill in between the lines. I've just been quoting you because I am concerned. You come off as unstable. You really need a hug. I hope you one day find that job you are looking for and hopefully no longer need to rip people off.

You are right I am a troll, anyone that disagrees with you is probably a troll. We come to this forum to just reinforce what we think. UberGroupThinkpeople.net


----------



## LaurieLee

Cableguynoe said:


> Again I plead... FEATURE!
> Ben has earned it!


@Benjamin M  is already getting his earned rewards, he's touching himself to every mention of his name. Even "loved " my post which said

"And @Benjamin M you ❤ing all the posts that stick up for you against what I am saying, but not addressing my posts directly proves EVERYONE'S point about you and your post."


----------



## New2This

Cableguynoe said:


> That is definitely one of the greats.
> 
> But just like I hate to admit that Tom Brady is the GOAT, but I have to, you have to admit that this thread is now the GOAT.
> Stats are stats. Numbers don't lie.
> 
> Took that thread 6 months to reach page 24.
> 
> Ben wasn't even home from his trip to DC with you guys and this was already at page 15.
> 
> 
> Again I plead... FEATURE!
> Ben has earned it!


Going with the football analogy:

The Patriots have multiple asterisks by their wins: DeflateGate, videoing other teams practices, etc. They won but it's got issues.

This thread came into being and got traction because he came to the whole forum and not just our region to take us to task for being the Deplorables that we are.

If he'd either:

*said something to us there it would've been nipped in the bud.

*made a post in the D.C. Board (can't in the Richmond one because it has more cobwebs than Betty White's coochie) and made his feelings known I'd respect him more.

This is tainted. Love Letters To Pax thread is all organic.


----------



## 3.75

LaurieLee said:


> And @Benjamin M you ❤ing all the posts that stick up for you against what I am saying, but not addressing my posts directly proves EVERYONE'S point about you and your post.


Don't worry, he's doing the same thing to people counteracting my posts and calling me a violent psychopath for stating that it's easier to make money illegally than to work 2 jobs and still be $5 short of a combination. Since you know, the privilege hasn't been checked and he thinks people drive Uber and Lyft because they find it fun.

He has yet to suggest *ONE* job your average Uber driver can take once they see the gig is no longer viable.

Like that man on the Wire says










Clearly, he didn't expect this. He probably thought his circle jerk friends were the only ones that would see this, pat him on the back, tell him everything is going to be okay and move on. It seemed that way until page 8 or something.



Cableguynoe said:


> Ben wasn't even home from his trip to DC with you guys and this was already at page 15.


The meet up happened on a Wednesday night. This was written 26 hours after the meet up happened. He had time to think this through, he had time to come up with other options to deal with this. Interesting enough, he did this close to midnight. That should speak volumes to you



123dragon said:


> So dense... You are putting words in my mouth when you fill in between the lines. I've just been quoting you because I am concerned. You come off as unstable. You really need a hug. I hope you one day find that job you are looking for and hopefully no longer need to rip people off.
> 
> You are right I am a troll, anyone that disagrees with you is probably a troll. We come to this forum to just reinforce what we think. UberGroupThinkpeople.net


And your point is what exactly?


----------



## Benjamin M

LaurieLee said:


> @Benjamin M  is already getting his earned rewards, he's touching himself to every mention of his name. Even "loved " my post which said
> 
> "And @Benjamin M you ❤ing all the posts that stick up for you against what I am saying, but not addressing my posts directly proves EVERYONE'S point about you and your post."


In case you haven't figured it out, I have stopped replying to everyone's posts. Sorry that so many feel the need to spew hate and say horrible things here.


----------



## 3.75

Benjamin M said:


> In case you haven't figured it out, I have stopped replying to everyone's posts. Sorry that so many feel the need to spew hate and say horrible things here.


Cuz you know you bit more off than what you could chew. So you're having others do the dirty work for you and you're reacting to what they're posting because they're your "goons" taking care of business.

That's no different than me quitting making "guyes" in yellow when someone writes "guys" that way, having @New2This pick up the slack and then me reacting to the "FIFY".

You created this now you have to fix it. How you plan on doing that is anyone's guess but throwing that band aid of "sorry" isn't fixing this mess.

The sad thing is that I actually wanted to have an intellectual conversation with you but once you ran out of punch cards, you ran and hid in the gentrified portions of Richmond.


----------



## New2This

LaurieLee said:


> @Benjamin M  is already getting his earned rewards, he's touching himself to every mention of his name. Even "loved " my post which said
> 
> "And @Benjamin M you ❤ing all the posts that stick up for you against what I am saying, but not addressing my posts directly proves EVERYONE'S point about you and your post."


I'm gonna Shuffle twice and buy you a glass of wine at the next Meetup for this post


----------



## LaurieLee

Benjamin M said:


> In case you haven't figured it out, I have stopped replying to everyone's posts. Sorry that so many feel the need to spew hate and say horrible things here.


https://tenor.com/QMgK.gif
You started the hating and name calling with implying the DC group was deplorable and jaded

AND YOU REPLIED HERE, so clearly you're not done and I win
https://tenor.com/rrUS.gif


----------



## 3.75

*









I'm just going to leave this here.*


----------



## ratethis

I've met a few of the Deplorable group once, when it was at the Golden Corral, I'm happy to say @koyotemohn was there so I got to meet him before he stopped coming,
Great group of drivers, knowledgeable and welcoming, I'm a bit shy and didn't stay long, but I felt welcomed.
I don't understand why @Benjamin M wouldn't just bring it up when meeting them?

I watched the shuffles going around, got one myself.
Really not a big deal, just part of a days work, you put in the hours you wanna get paid. If it's not for you don't do it. But trying to expose something that isn't a secrets and calling out people who befriended you just seems nasty... there are a lot of things You May consider wrong in life, doesn't mean everyone agrees with you. Or you have to be the morality police.

* hope this doesn't pass the "love letters to pax" that's one of my favorite reads on here ?


----------



## Lissetti

Damn....25 pages. Twitter and Reddit are probably jealous of all the activity on this thread. "What the hell is going on over at UberPeople.net?"


----------



## 3.75

He never really went to them to begin with. We just got lucky a couple times.


----------



## LaurieLee

New2This said:


> I'm gonna Shuffle twice and buy you a glass of wine at the next Meetup for this post


Pinot grigio please and thank you!! ?


----------



## justaGoober

3.75 said:


> Damn right, because I'm not going to let my DC brothers and sisters be attacked by some spineless soy boy that didn't have the muscle to stand for his beliefs. An attack on one is an attack on all of us and we may have our differences but one thing I will not stand for is for a whole board to be attacked on a different part of a forum.


Do you have like a secret handshake or secret passcodes? Do you meet in a tree fort in your mother's backyard? Neato torpedo! I wanna play, I wanna play!


----------



## 3.75

justaGoober said:


> Do you have like a secret handshake or secret passcodes? Do you meet in a tree fort in your mother's backyard? Neato torpedo! I wanna play, I wanna play!


My mother's dead so jokes on you.


----------



## rkozy

3.75 said:


> Hmmm I'm not so sure of that pal. It sounds to me like you're implying something different here.


Building a straw man and knocking it down is exactly what I'd expect from someone who runs around an internet forum talking like a tough guy. Try staying off the roids and HGH there, Sonny.

You said I implied what you wanted me to imply, because that is how you build your straw men.


----------



## Invisible

LaurieLee said:


> You can disagree all you want, but You clearly don't know what you're disagreeing with. I didn't say I had a problem with the OP bringing up a DISCUSSION of shuffling did I? It's the Specifics of the way he did it. Read more thoroughly and have an understanding before you take a stance to disagree.
> 
> And @Benjamin M you ❤ing all the posts that stick up for you against what I am saying, but not addressing my posts directly proves EVERYONE'S point about you and your post.


I do know what I'm talking about and I understand the thread topic. There is no need to use bully tactics, as seen on a different comment, not the one you replied to me. This forum is filled with bullies.

You call out Benjamin saying he should have talked to the drivers, instead of putting it on the forum. But you're kind of doing the same, calling him out for his thread. He has a right to post his thread.

I just don't see why members here can't agree to disagree in a civil manner. Enjoy your day!


----------



## WinterFlower

Benjamin M said:


> In case you haven't figured it out, I have stopped replying to everyone's posts. Sorry that so many feel the need to spew hate and say horrible things here.


See everyone what you've achieved? You've hurted little guy's feelings with your HORRIBLE shuffling stories. Are you happy now? ?‍♀


----------



## rkozy

Invisible said:


> I just don't see why members here can't agree to disagree in a civil manner. Enjoy your day!


Because some of the members here are pissed off about their own choices in life, and need to blame somebody for their own deficiencies in morality.


----------



## Invisible

New2This said:


> There's no way this thread should be over Love Letters To Pax thread. If ever there was a thread that deserved to be Featured it's that one.
> 
> @Cableguynoe you want to see how truly Deplorable D.C. drivers are? Grab some popcorn and read on:
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/love-letters-to-pax.200912/


 I'll have to read that thread. Thanks!


----------



## New2This

Invisible said:


> I'll have to read that thread. Thanks!


You'll enjoy it.

You'll also gain insight into why some of us Shuffle.


----------



## 3.75

rkozy said:


> Building a straw man and knocking it down is exactly what I'd expect from someone who runs around an internet forum talking like a tough guy. Try staying off the roids and HGH there, Sonny.
> 
> You said I implied what you wanted me to imply, because that is how you build your straw men.


Takes someone experienced in building straw men to know the tactic . But it's cool I understand it's almost 2020 and everyone is right, everyone wins so long it's the ideology you believe in.

You wrote it, I didnt. And here you are building another straw man because you want to be a hypocrite and preach one thing while doing another .



Invisible said:


> I do know what I'm talking about and I understand the thread topic. There is no need to use bully tactics, as seen on a different comment, not the one you replied to me. This forum is filled with bullies.
> 
> You call out Benjamin saying he should have talked to the drivers, instead of putting it on the forum. But you're kind of doing the same, calling him out for his thread. He has a right to post his thread.
> 
> I just don't see why members here can't agree to disagree in a civil manner. Enjoy your day!


For every action, there is a reaction . He made a thread attacking a select few, it must be responded to. Had this thread never existed, the discussion would have never happened, no one would have animosity towards another that's known and @Benjamin M simply wouldn't have gone to the next one because he made a decision the things that happen aren't for him. But he wanted to get on a soap box and have a peanut gallery egging on that he's in the right. Ironically now he's made shuffling better than before because now that more know the tactic more will use.



BigRedDriver said:


> You put the rider through unnecessary stress and time taken from him. If time IS MONEY, you need to practice what you preach.
> 
> Thank god you're not in Junior High anymore? You might want to reevaluate that.
> 
> As I've said before, I agreed to what I agreed to (btw, as did you). At 5:01 I'm cancelled and moved on.


If the passenger was worried about time, the passenger would be toes to curb ready to go. We wouldn't have to play games. I've had failed shuffles numerous of times and it was because there was no time to properly execute the act. You get there they're outside the timer doesn't even start . It's a loss because most trips are short and it's more profitable to get the fee opposed doing the ride and it being a loss leader .

I know what i wrote I don't need to evaluate shit


----------



## New2This

Here is a textbook example of why we Shuffle.

As @GGDaddy so eloquently stated, it's the only way she can be made whole:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/another-lyft-scam.342457/#post-5231751
I recommended she double Shuffle a Shared to make herself whole and another double Shared Shuffle as Lyft's penance.


----------



## CJfrom619

Benjamin M said:


> I'm sure that I will catch some hate and maybe slashed tires for this. But it's bugging me.
> 
> I recently found out what "shuffling" actually means and it made me sick.
> 
> I'm out busting my ass trying to earn a few bucks doing this gig with integrity. And some drivers are gaming the system, earning as much or more than I do actually driving.
> 
> An added slap in the face, I'm one of a minority in my market without Uber Pro. To watch drivers with more information about trips and "benefits" do this kinda hurts even more.
> 
> It really is deplorable. Feel the need to rip people off and inconvenience them, all because you are jaded? Please find something else to do with your spare time. It's just wrong.


Ben news flash. Were not all cupcakes and princesses. Some people like to cut corners and/or cheat to make it in this world. Is there anything wrong with that? No. We all live life and make decisions. Some people like to break rules and have fun in life.


----------



## Drakkor




----------



## Uber_Yota_916

I would have thought @ftupelo would have made an appearance for this thread.


----------



## Taxi2Uber

Another Uber Driver said:


> It was a question; answer if if you dare (or if you can).
> 
> "Straw man" is copoutese for "I do not have any substantial answer".
> 
> If it is so "trivial", why do you keep responding? Further, did you not state in a previous post that you were "done" with me, or words similar?


I can see now why you argue all the time.
You attribute imaginary qualities to my statement, and make up responses in your head that you'd expect I say.
Then you argue against a statement I never said. It's hilarious.


Another Uber Driver said:


> .............therefore you are in for a l ong wait to have us adhere to the code that you presume to dictate to us.......................


I'm not dictating any code for you to adhere to. I don't tell drivers how to drive. Never have.


Another Uber Driver said:


> More than one of us holds my position. "We" is valid, unlike what you allege to be "arguments".


I can see that. Still "we" is not accurate.
"We" drivers here at UP?
"We" mods?
Who is "we"
Do you speak for everybody?
If you are the appointed spokesman for 3.75, New2This, and whoever else, please make that clear, and have whoever you are representing to refrain from posting and instead speak through you.
Otherwise, use "I", since I/we won't know who "we" refers to.


Another Uber Driver said:


> Conversely, anyone can make your statement. It is you who does not "get it".


But the difference is, I actually do "get it".


Another Uber Driver said:


> Original Poster has posted this piece of self-righteous pontification more than once. It was demonstrated invalid the first time that he posted it. His re-posting did not make it valid. Other posters have posted similar statements. That did not make it valid. Your posts goes into the last category. Guess what? It is _still_ not valid.


I know the idea of just walking away from a gig that you are suffering from, and you say abuses you, may be scary.
And it's easier, I guess, for you to just dismiss it and call it not valid.
I encourage you to at least think about this option more carefully.

I'm not so sure you know what "self-righteous pontification" means or how to use it properly.
Which is funny since you use it SO often.



3.75 said:


> Were you shuffled by any chance and Uber refused to refund you the cancellation fee? Is that what this jihad is about?


Um..no. I have no struggle(jihad) with this topic.
I understand completely the disconnect between Uber's behavior, shuffled riders, and driver choices.
My knowledge of right and wrong, integrity, morality are all still intact.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

3.75 said:


> He's just a rebel without a cause.


I would more call him a "goody two shoes" who needs a new pair of socks.



3.75 said:


> Cuz you know you bit more off than what you could chew. So you're having others do the dirty work for you and you're reacting to what they're posting because they're your "goons" taking care of business. The sad thing is that I actually wanted to have an intellectual conversation with you but once you ran out of punch cards, you ran and hid in the gentrified portions of Richmond.


.....at least he is consistent, *correctamundo*?



Invisible said:


> I just don't see why members here can't agree to disagree in a civil manner. Enjoy your day!


It actually can be done. I am one of the more vocal supporters of the shuffle on this topic. My disagreements have been acrimonious, but, this is because those who disagreed with me attacked me in that manner.

There is one poster to this topic who disagrees with me and agrees, for the most part, with the Original Poster. I will leave him unnamed, for now, at least, as he knows who he is. He has not posted too much to this topic. We had a disagreement on something similar on another topic on another Board. He took me to task, yes he did. He did so respectfully and in an adult and civilised manner.. We had our back and forth; we advanced points and worked them. We still do not agree, but, we do understand each other. It actually took very little bandwidth to accomplish that.



Uber_Yota_916 said:


> I would have thought @ftupelo would have made an appearance for this thread.


....really, where *is* he? That is one of this forum's more entertaining trolls. That is probably why we tolerate him.



Taxi2Uber said:


> I can see now why you argue all the time.You attribute imaginary qualities to my statement, and make up responses in your head that you'd expect I say. Then you argue against a statement I never said. It's hilarious.


Concocted words put onto my keyboard. Tell someone who cares.



Taxi2Uber said:


> I'm not dictating any code for you to adhere to. I don't tell drivers how to drive. Never have.


Your last two "sentences" have nothing to do with the first............more words concocted and put onto my keyboard, but, as I really _ain't innerstidd no mo'_, you can find someone who is and tell him, her or it that.



Taxi2Uber said:


> I can see that. Still "we" is not accurate.


Who cares?



Taxi2Uber said:


> If you are the appointed spokesman for 3.75, New2This, and whoever else, please make that clear, and have whoever you are representing to refrain from posting and instead speak through you.
> Otherwise, use "I", since I/we won't know who "we" refers to.


Tell someone who cares.



Taxi2Uber said:


> But the difference is, I actually do "get it".


Tell that to someone who is interested.



Taxi2Uber said:


> I encourage you to at least think about this option more carefully.


Tell someone who cares.



Taxi2Uber said:


> I'm not so sure you know what "self-righteous pontification" means or how to use it properly.


Tell someone who cares.



Taxi2Uber said:


> IMy knowledge of right and wrong, integrity, morality are all still intact.


Who told you that we cared?


----------



## New2This

Taxi2Uber said:


> If you are the appointed spokesman for 3.75, New2This, and whoever else, please make that clear,


As far as the D.C. Board goes, we are all @Another Uber Driver


----------



## Gtown Driver

What are you guyes trying to get to, like 30 pages?


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Gtown Driver said:


> What are you guyes trying to get to, like 30 pages?


It is at twenty six and still rocking and rolling.


----------



## New2This

Gtown Driver said:


> What are you guyes trying to get to, like 30 pages?


Doing my part for the attention harlot


----------



## Gtown Driver

New2This said:


> Doing my part for the attention harlot


You guyes trying to put this in the Guinness book. I can respect that.


----------



## koyotemohn

CHOD .... a phallic member much wider than long. 

Good for nothing except possibly as a means to dislocate Dara’s jaw from the inside out.


----------



## Taxi2Uber

Another Uber Driver said:


> Your last two "sentences" have nothing to do with the first............more words concocted and put onto my keyboard, but, as I really _ain't innerstidd no mo'_, you can find someone who is and tell him, her or it that.
> 
> Who cares?
> 
> Tell someone who cares.
> 
> Tell that to someone who is interested.
> 
> Tell someone who cares.
> 
> Tell someone who cares.
> 
> Who told you that we cared?


More evidence you don't "get it".
If only you could walk away from rideshare as easily you could walk away from a losing argument.



New2This said:


> As far as the D.C. Board goes, we are all @Another Uber Driver


I was unaware that multiple accounts were allowed.
But I guess if you're a mod, rules don't apply and not enforced.
No problem. At least now I know.


----------



## New2This

Taxi2Uber said:


> I was unaware that multiple accounts were allowed.
> But I guess if you're a mod, rules don't apply and not enforced.
> No problem. At least now I know


Here's a quarter. Buy yourself a sense of humor


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Taxi2Uber said:


> More evidence you don't "get it".


Not sorry, did you mistake me for someone who cares?


----------



## flyntflossy10

page 26. post 509. I finally agree with @Cableguynoe
FEATURE!


----------



## Invisible

Another Uber Driver said:


> It actually can be done. I am one of the more vocal supporters of the shuffle on this topic. My disagreements have been acrimonious, but, this is because those who disagreed with me attacked me in that manner.
> 
> There is one poster to this topic who disagrees with me and agrees, for the most part, with the Original Poster. I will leave him unnamed, for now, at least, as he knows who he is. He has not posted too much to this topic. We had a disagreement on something similar on another topic on another Board. He took me to task, yes he did. He did so respectfully and in an adult and civilised manner.. We had our back and forth; we advanced points and worked them. We still do not agree, but, we do understand each other.


I know it can be done, and that's good your debate was civilized. But sometimes I read posts with name calling or other personal attacks that are unnecessary. Not just on this thread. Thank you for your response.


----------



## OmahaVW

Uberisfuninlv said:


> Well if you are at the Pin then the rider should be able to see you. You have to be close enough for timer to start. If you cancel and you are too far away you won't get a cancel fee


You should also call or text before leaving.


----------



## Invisible

3.75 said:


> Ironically now he's made shuffling better than before because now that more know the tactic more will use.


Yes, that is ironic!


----------



## flyntflossy10

OmahaVW said:


> You should also call or text before leaving.


how about no? riders get ride information updates like every three minutes. they know when youre close, they know when you arrive.
so, no. im not going to hold another adults hand


----------



## Invisible

New2This said:


> You'll enjoy it.
> 
> You'll also gain insight into why some of us Shuffle.


I know some pax are liars, scammers and jerks. I've experienced it. I'm not trying to change anyone's mind. You do you, and I'll do me. ?


----------



## OmahaVW

Soldiering said:


> I could never be a rider as described because I am ALWAYS waiting for my ride as every pax should. I've got over 7k rides and will shuffle a pax who is not ready for their ride all day long. I am here to be of service not taken advantage of. Those entitled pax who make me wait 5 minutes after driving too then unpaid need to learn an shuffling is a way of doing it.


You should call or text at 4 minutes. Don't be a ******.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916

OmahaVW said:


> You should call or text at 4 minutes. Don't be a @@@@@@.


No. Riders know the game. If they are not curb side upon arrival then they are assholes. Making a driver wait when they know when we pull up. It's not ok.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Someone recently suggested we should have more inspiring and uplifting threads. 

Pfft. This is proof that deplorable sells!!!


----------



## flyntflossy10

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> No. Riders know the game


and that stems the problem. they know procedure. they know they have five minutes. so they choose to order without being ready


----------



## Soldiering

OmahaVW said:


> You should call or text at 4 minutes. Don't be a @@@@@@.


Whatever troll


----------



## 3.75

Gtown Driver said:


> You guyes trying to put this in the Guinness book. I can respect that.


Make him regret it. He already backed down. Make him ask to lock it up.

Also, FIFY.



Invisible said:


> I know some pax are liars, scammers and jerks. I've experienced it. I'm not trying to change anyone's mind. You do you, and I'll do me. ?


At least we can agree with something . At the end of the day some people choose to take it others fight back how they perceive as fair.



OmahaVW said:


> You should call or text at 4 minutes. Don't be a @@@@@@.


And why should i do that when the app notifies the rider numerous times of out arrival . It even occupies space on the lock screen.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916

flyntflossy10 said:


> and that stems the problem. they know procedure. they know they have five minutes. so they choose to order without being ready


One day this week I am going to cancel on passenger who walk out after two minutes. Eff the fee. I just want to watch them get pissed as I drive off.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Invisible said:


> I'm not trying to change anyone's mind. You do you, and I'll do me.


The problem is these Uber Preachers. They are so much better and so much smarter than we are. They are the Self Appointed Keepers of the Public Morals, so they are going to make sure that we adhere to the line.

_You are going to be punished and barn forever and ever in high-ull! You must re-pie-unt NOW! You are sigh-un-urrs and must re-pie-unt or you will barn forever and ever in high-ull! You must come to your knees at the Altar of Re-pie-un-tince which is the pedestal we have bee-ult and on which we have stood ourselves so you can bow down before us and confess your sigh-uns and re-pie-unt!_

We have no quarrel with those who simply choose not to game the system and just do not do it.

We have a quarrel with those who get on these forums and presume to dictate to us how this is done and how much better they are than us and that all of the woes that the drivers have are of our doing. Then, there are the methods of Original Poster, who was welcomed by a group of drivers, then he goes and posts this topic about how awful they are and how much better he is than they are. Instead of confronting the drivers when he was looking at them, he does this. He has continued this behaviour in other ways that I will not discuss, here.

In fact, I have been finished with discussing this, debating it or defending it. I already have started my "Tell someone who cares" responses to those Uber Boy Scouts and Uber Preachers who want me to RE-*PIE*-UNT for I have *SIGH*-unnd! Quote me, take me to task, and you already know my response. I and other posters here have demonstrated fifty times in the course of this topic how the Uber Boy Scouts and Uber Preachers have no argument. We have not just demonstrated that their arguments lack substance, we have demonstrated that they have no arguments that CAN lack substance as something that does not exist (that would be their "arguments") can not lack. Enough of them! They can quote and take to task someone who cares.

This is also a response that I have reserved for some of the other Uber Trolls on other topics who presume to preach and dictate to me. They can tell someone who cares.



Uber_Yota_916 said:


> One day this week I am going to cancel on passenger who walk out after two minutes. Eff the fee. I just want to watch them get pissed as I drive off.


Calling @New2This ! Calling @New2This !! Dr. @New2This ; Dr. @New2This , please report to Meme Central.....

*TWENTY-SEVEN PAGES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Invisible

Another Uber Driver said:


> The problem is these Uber Preachers. They are so much better and so much smarter than we are. They are the Self Appointed Keepers of the Public Morals, so they are going to make sure that we adhere to the line.
> 
> _You are going to be punished and barn forever and ever in high-ull! You must re-pie-unt NOW! You are sigh-un-urrs and must re-pie-unt or you will barn forever and ever in high-ull! You must come to your knees at the Altar of Re-pie-un-tince which is the pedestal we have bee-ult and on which we have stood ourselves so you can bow down before us and confess your sigh-uns and re-pie-unt!_
> 
> We have no quarrel with those who simply choose not to game the system and just do not do it.
> 
> We have a quarrel with those who get on these forums and presume to dictate to us how this is done and how much better they are than us and that all of the woes that the drivers have are of our doing. Then, there are the methods of Original Poster, who was welcomed by a group of drivers, then he goes and posts this topic about how awful they are and how much better he is than they are. Instead of confronting the drivers when he was looking at them, he does this. He has continued this behaviour in other ways that I will not discuss, here.


It could just be a personal style when it comes across as preaching, excluding the trolls of course. I have never met any posters on here in person. My city only has FB groups, which I'm not on.

I see both sides, and my point wasn't whether something is right or wrong. As others have posted, U/L have set the tone by allowing pax to be treated golden and driver's as expendable low life's. That's why I wish drivers were a more cohesive group.

I just wish there was less bickering! But with so many different personalities, beliefs and experiences, I see that is unrealistic.


----------



## Benjamin M

I created this thread because I was appalled by this practice and thought it was common. Thankfully, it does not seem to be. I hate the game, not the players. 

I never mentioned a single person by name, a region where this occurred, or how I came to witness it. The individuals who continue to attack my character, insult me, and even threaten me all exposed themselves on their own choosing. 

If you make a habit out of practicing in corrupt behavior, do not be shocked if someone speaks up. It's a risk that you take. 

I drive just about every day. I see my car more than my wife. I have been incredibly frustrated with Uber, Lyft, and pax on the regular. But I will NEVER participate in such behavior in this or any other "job". If that makes me a bad person, I'm the worst! 

I have had my share of struggles in life, that's why I am driving. It's a bridge to hopefully the next big thing. Like everyone, I have my problems and I am not perfect. 

I have every right to post about something like this anywhere I wish to. And the individuals who have been saying horrible things about me also have that right. 

But we're at 27 pages of mostly hate. As a fellow driver that actually works hard to earn money as we are supposed to, I find that sad. 

But continue to post on how horrible I am. Karma. 

Okay, return to your childish insults, memes, and threats.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

_Uh have sigh-und and fallen short of the GLORY! Uh must re-PIE-unt! I am a sigh-un-urr and uh have sigh-und!_


----------



## Benjamin M

Another Uber Driver said:


> _Uh have sigh-und and fallen short of the GLORY! Uh must re-PIE-unt! I am a sigh-un-urr and uh have sigh-und!_


Dude you're a mod


----------



## flyntflossy10

Benjamin M said:


> Dude you're a mod


thats what makes this funnier


----------



## Lissetti

Damn this thread is getting up in age. 1 more page and it can go to its first high school reunion. 2 more pages and it will cry because its 20's are over and its time for the 30's. 7 more pages and I might have been in the same grade in school as this thread.

Ah.....what's ahead for this thread and I, as we head towards our mid 30's. Are we happy with our accomplishments in life? What say you Thread? Was it everything you expected it to be?

:biggrin:


----------



## JohnnyBravo836

Benjamin M said:


> I created this thread because I was appalled by this practice and thought it was common. Thankfully, it does not seem to be. I hate the game, not the players.
> 
> I never mentioned a single person by name, a region where this occurred, or how I came to witness it. The individuals who continue to attack my character, insult me, and even threaten me all exposed themselves on their own choosing.
> 
> If you make a habit out of practicing in corrupt behavior, do not be shocked if someone speaks up. It's a risk that you take.
> 
> I drive just about every day. I see my car more than my wife. I have been incredibly frustrated with Uber, Lyft, and pax on the regular. But I will NEVER participate in such behavior in this or any other "job". If that makes me a bad person, I'm the worst!


Here's another possible take on the situation, which I offer for your consideration simply in the interest of completeness; I wouldn't do what you're talking about, and don't recommend it, but can understand to a certain extent how someone might get there.

Acknowledging the frustrations that many have experienced with both the ridesharing companies and many of the ungrateful pax -- and, mind you, you indicate that you share at least some of those frustrations -- perhaps you can see how someone might decide that this whole enterprise is simply beyond repair, and that therefore any actions which might hasten its demise would be, if not a good idea, at least not a bad one.

Looked at from that perspective, engaging in practices which are guaranteed to frustrate a certain percentage of paxes (and consequently make them less likely to order rides or rely on ridesharing) is a good thing because just about any actions which accelerate the destruction of the industry would be good. Means to an end and all.

Or at least, so it might be argued.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Benjamin M said:


> Dude you're a mod


I also used to think mods were good people.

Then I realized they're just Uber drivers. 
And in some cases even worse (as if that was possible) taxi drivers!!!!


----------



## goneubering

Benjamin M said:


> I created this thread because I was appalled by this practice and thought it was common. Thankfully, it does not seem to be. I hate the game, not the players.
> 
> I never mentioned a single person by name, a region where this occurred, or how I came to witness it. The individuals who continue to attack my character, insult me, and even threaten me all exposed themselves on their own choosing.
> 
> If you make a habit out of practicing in corrupt behavior, do not be shocked if someone speaks up. It's a risk that you take.
> 
> I drive just about every day. I see my car more than my wife. I have been incredibly frustrated with Uber, Lyft, and pax on the regular. But I will NEVER participate in such behavior in this or any other "job". If that makes me a bad person, I'm the worst!
> 
> I have had my share of struggles in life, that's why I am driving. It's a bridge to hopefully the next big thing. Like everyone, I have my problems and I am not perfect.
> 
> I have every right to post about something like this anywhere I wish to. And the individuals who have been saying horrible things about me also have that right.
> 
> But we're at 27 pages of mostly hate. As a fellow driver that actually works hard to earn money as we are supposed to, I find that sad.
> 
> But continue to post on how horrible I am. Karma.
> 
> Okay, return to your childish insults, memes, and threats. :smiles:


It's unfortunate that this forum has a decidedly negative bias. This thread is just one example of many. There's no excuse for drivers stealing money and time from Uber's passengers. You've made people feel guilty so they're piling on instead of stopping to examine their own ethics.

Who knows? Maybe Uber will change their policy because of this thread. It's a shame a few bad apples might spoil this policy for the majority of drivers who don't shuffle.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916

goneubering said:


> It's unfortunate that this forum has a decidedly negative bias. This thread is just one example of many. There's no excuse for drivers stealing money and time from Uber's passengers. You've made people feel guilty so they're piling on instead of stopping to examine their own ethics.
> 
> Who knows? Maybe Uber will change their policy because of this thread. It's a shame a few bad apples might spoil this policy for the majority of drivers who don't shuffle.


Passengers are Pro Uber/lyft. They support their treatment of drivers every time they take a ride. They also don't give two shits about our wellbeing. How they treat us from request to final destination is reflective of their character. If passengers don't tip then they can piss off.


----------



## Gtown Driver

Ok so I WAAAASSS done with this thread...

but if you guyes get to page 30 I'll post again.


----------



## Cableguynoe

goneubering said:


> It's unfortunate that this forum has a decidedly negative bias.


It's not this forum. 
I know a driver that's not on this forum and he hates pax. 
He calls them riders though.


----------



## DrivingForYou

Benjamin M said:


> I'm not going to share the specifics but that's not what these people do. It's fraud and somehow the app allows it.


The "specifics" are the fraudulent drivers use GPS spoofer apps to fake their location close enough to pickup to start the cancel timer.

The problem (as always) is UBER. As a technology company, they SUCK. Their programmers are IDIOTS, and their system is NOT AT ALL ROBUST, making is possible for criminal drivers to scam the system like this.

Then UBER pulls dragnets of audits snaring innocent and guilty drivers alike, all because their system is worthless CRAP, programmed by INCOMPETENT MORONS in a company that is run by CLUELESS IDIOTS and ITINERANT D-NOZZLES.

The Lyft system does not allow this kind of junk, with much more robust security, including sensing fake GPS apps. As a passenger I've never run into this kind of driver fraud on LYFT, but as a passenger, I've been hit with Uber Driver Fraud at least 4 times (of course reported all of them).

A properly designed system would not have these issues. But Uber is just a giant ponzie scheme led by crooks would really could care less about drivers or passengers.

*If You Are A Passenger Reading This, Be Warned:*

Uber is stealing from passengers and drivers alike.
Uber jacks rates at places like LAX by 30% and does not give the overage to the driver, causing drivers there to make as little as 45% of the fare.
Uber's background check of drivers is a total joke, with only the most cursory check over the last few years.
Uber does no "real" inspection of the car's safety. It could need brakes and other safety work - they do not check or assess real vehicle safety.
Uber does no testing nor training of the drivers.
Basically, anyone with a pulse & a valid drivers license & a car with a horn that honks is good to go.
The Uber platform is far from robust & lacks security, plus their poor treatment of drivers means more and more drivers are skimming and cheating the system, doing things like the cancel game noted in this thread.
At the same time you can't blame most drivers for route or pickup problems because Uber's software is SO TERRIBLY BAD using data purchased from an _actual_ garbage company (Waste Management) that the software is constantly telling driver to take the wrong route, illegal route, or just the slowest route that is the _shortest distance_ so they can pay the driver the _least_.


----------



## Benjamin M

DrivingForYou said:


> The "specifics" are the fraudulent drivers use GPS spoofer apps to fake their location close enough to pickup to start the cancel timer.


Surprisingly, in this case, that's not how they do it.


----------



## Roadmasta

DrivingForYou said:


> The "specifics" are the fraudulent drivers use GPS spoofer apps to fake their location close enough to pickup to start the cancel timer.
> 
> The problem (as always) is UBER. As a technology company, they SUCK. Their programmers are IDIOTS, and their system is NOT AT ALL ROBUST, making is possible for criminal drivers to scam the system like this.
> 
> Then UBER pulls dragnets of audits snaring innocent and guilty drivers alike, all because their system is worthless CRAP, programmed by INCOMPETENT MORONS in a company that is run by CLUELESS IDIOTS and ITINERANT D-NOZZLES.
> 
> The Lyft system does not allow this kind of junk, with much more robust security, including sensing fake GPS apps. As a passenger I've never run into this kind of driver fraud on LYFT, but as a passenger, I've been hit with Uber Driver Fraud at least 4 times (of course reported all of them).
> 
> A properly designed system would not have these issues. But Uber is just a giant ponzie scheme led by crooks would really could care less about drivers or passengers.
> 
> *If You Are A Passenger Reading This, Be Warned:*
> 
> Uber is stealing from passengers and drivers alike.
> Uber jacks rates at places like LAX by 30% and does not give the overage to the driver, causing drivers there to make as little as 45% of the fare.
> Uber's background check of drivers is a total joke, with only the most cursory check over the last few years.
> Uber does no "real" inspection of the car's safety. It could need brakes and other safety work - they do not check or assess real vehicle safety.
> Uber does no testing nor training of the drivers.
> Basically, anyone with a pulse & a valid drivers license & a car with a horn that honks is good to go.
> The Uber platform is far from robust & lacks security, plus their poor treatment of drivers means more and more drivers are skimming and cheating the system, doing things like the cancel game noted in this thread.
> At the same time you can't blame most drivers for route or pickup problems because Uber's software is SO TERRIBLY BAD using data purchased from an _actual_ garbage company (Waste Management) that the software is constantly telling driver to take the wrong route, illegal route, or just the slowest route that is the _shortest distance_ so they can pay the diver the _least_.


I've had three different cars on Uber. Two of them over ten years old. They never inspected any of the vehicles.


----------



## Jo3030

When this thread gets to 30 pages, I get lifetime wings from Samuel Beckett's


----------



## DrivingForYou

Benjamin M said:


> Eh. It's still fraud and wrong. So if Uber doesn't lose money, who does? The pax? ?


Uber just gives the PAX an "in app credit" - driver still gets paid as I understand it.

What the pax really loses is TIME, that's what pisses me off when they pull the "pass by and wit out the time scam."

On the other hand, passengers that make ME wait for their 2 minute ride down the block - my car is in drive, my finger hovering over where the cancel is about to pop up, jam it when it pops up and go offline...



Benjamin M said:


> Surprisingly, in this case, that's not how they do it.


??? You indicated they are remaining in one spot... Hmmm...

Some do the drive-by to start the timer then park down the block, because the Uber system is SO WEAK it allows that.

How do they do it then if not driving by or GPS spoofing to start the clock? Makes no sense - if they cannot get the timer started they aren't going to get a cancel fee. I would like to know so I can include it in my weekly rant to support.


----------



## goneubering

Benjamin M said:


> Surprisingly, in this case, that's not how they do it.


I wonder how many good rides the scammers lose because they prefer to shuffle instead of actually driving?


----------



## UberBud

Jo3030 said:


> When this thread gets to 30 pages, I get lifetime wings from Samuel Beckett's


Adds a post to help Jo get wings. Won't you donate a post to Jo?


----------



## Gtown Driver

Ah screw it. 

That's too good for Jo to pass up on.


----------



## goneubering

Roadmasta said:


> I've had three different cars on Uber. Two of them over ten years old. They never inspected any of the vehicles.


Maybe it depends on your state. Here in Cali we have to pass an annual inspection including brakes.


----------



## Invisible

UberBud said:


> Adds a post to help Jo get wings. Won't you donate a post to Jo?


For Jo's wings. Let's go for 35. Then maybe he can get some ? with those wings!


----------



## Benjamin M

goneubering said:


> I wonder how many good rides the scammers lose because they prefer to shuffle instead of actually driving?


Ironically, when I signed up for Uber I was set as a DC driver because my address at the time was closer to DC than Richmond - however, the Chesapeake Bay made DC closer by water or air.

I wasn't getting Eats pings so I spent months trying to figure out why. It was because I was listed as a DC driver. I had my city changed to Richmond, still didn't get Eats pings - but that's fine by me.

Then Uber Pro came along. High ratings, 1k+ trips, low cancel, etc - I didn't get it when brand new drivers did. Likely because of the DC account glitch.

I accept virtually every ping. Even if I have to call a dumbass pax, I will. Because I need the money from every trip and I'm not going to run this scam.

My only traditional shuffle was a third party request for a guy barfing into a garbage can. And the last time I was about to cancel and drive off, my noob pax finally showed up and apologized. $8 cash tip.


----------



## Invisible

UberBud said:


> Adds a post to help Jo get wings. Won't you donate a post to Jo?


I forgot to add if we can get to 50, I'll send the OP some cheese curds for his next meeting with his local group!

Page 28 ?


----------



## WAHN

Sorry Benjamin, it doesn't look like you're going to get invited to be a pledge in the DC fraternity.

So far, 28 pages of almost all that humanity has to offer.

Everything from the the OP's golly gee, you guys are doing what? naivete to the hardcore I wants mine and will get it however I can DC crew.(First time I've heard of you guys BTW ?) And all types in between.

My opinion. Fraud is fraud. And that's simply what it is. It's a very corporate-like thing to do. Very Uberesque. :smiles:

Just about every corporation is a steaming pile of shit, but hopefully I'll never get pushed to where I need to play the type of game OPie observed.

It's almost as if it took a day for what was observed to completely sink in and then the need to air it out here on the forums.

Since it's allegedly not a secret that it's done and those that do it claim to have no shame over it, the anger and hate spewed because of a stupid forum post seems a bit much. WTF do a bunch of rough and tumble, street smart guys care about being judged by a naive hayseed anyway? You can't be this butthurt over some perceived violation of trust, can you?

@Benjamin M , the little game these guys play is so small time compared to the things real professional scammers do, it's hardly worth getting worked up over it. Surely you've seen some of the worse things that other drivers have done, and that's nothing as well. Humans are a ****ed up species and that will never change. Live life as you see fit and by your own code, just as they do.



DrivingForYou said:


> How do they do it then if not driving by or GPS spoofing to start the clock? Makes no sense - if they cannot get the timer started they aren't going to get a cancel fee. I would like to know so I can include it in my weekly rant to support.


If you're close enough in a crowded area, you've arrived pretty much at the moment you accept the ping. Just a guess since it happened to me just once by chance when driving downtown in my market.


----------



## Z129

Drakkor said:


>


That guy is pretty funny. I watched a few of his other vids after this one.


----------



## DrivingForYou

goneubering said:


> Maybe it depends on your state. Here in Cali we have to pass an annual inspection including brakes.


*BS. There is NO brake inspection here in California. 

Uber and lyft inspections are:

Inspector: *_Turn on your hazards, headlights, and engine. Roll down your windows. Honk your horn._

Inspector walks around car to see all lights work, and looks in to see 5 seatbelts.

*Inspector: *_Okay, you're good to go, thanks._

*The End*


----------



## Cableguynoe

Jo3030 said:


> When this thread gets to 30 pages, I get lifetime wings from Samuel Beckett's


Aren't you the mod in question?


----------



## DrivingForYou

WAHN said:


> If you're close enough in a crowded area, you've arrived pretty much at the moment you accept the ping. Just a guess since it happened to me just once by chance when driving downtown in my market.


Yes if you are physically close enough and come to a COMPLETE STOP then timer starts, but this is no different than the drive by and park down the street BS.

*Benjamin *indicated that they were doing this remotely, never going to the passenger.


----------



## Jo3030

Cableguynoe said:


> Aren't you the mod in question?


The mod in question about what?


----------



## BoromirStark

Taxi2Uber said:


> I was unaware that multiple accounts were allowed.
> But I guess if you're a mod, rules don't apply and not enforced.
> No problem. At least now I know.


AFAIK @New2This enjoys Dulles and BWI runs from the immediate D.C. area, unlike @Another Uber Driver.

If this were not a joke, the degree of ignorance / stupidity in this remark is meme-worthy.... "Sir, what you said was so mind-liquid nitrogen-numbing stupid that as a result of this verbal diarrhea, the room collectively lost intelligence"....something to that effect.



Benjamin M said:


> Then Uber Pro came along. High ratings, 1k+ trips, low
> cancel, etc - I didn't get it when brand new drivers did. Likely because of the DC account glitch.
> 
> I accept virtually every ping. Even if I have to call a dumbass pax, I will. Because I need the money from every trip and I'm not going to run this scam.
> 
> My only traditional shuffle was a third party request for a guy barfing into a garbage can. And the last time I was about to cancel and drive off, my noob pax finally showed up and apologized. $8 cash tip.


As you know, there is UP terminology for this type of driver behaviour. It's an anagram of a property of Trump's fake skintone -- TEE AY EN --> tan.



DrivingForYou said:


> Yes if you are physically close enough and come to a COMPLETE STOP then timer starts, but this is no different than the drive by and park down the street BS.
> 
> *Benjamin *indicated that they were doing this remotely, never going to the passenger.


Quit calling it BS when often the alternative is to A) U-turn across a street with solid double yellow centre lines, B) double park if pax is not toes to curb and _immediately _entering vehicle C) park in a bike lane. Leave that to the legions of *see term quoted to Ben M above* to commit that faux pas.


----------



## goneubering

DrivingForYou said:


> *BS. There is NO brake inspection here in California.
> 
> Uber and lyft inspections are:
> 
> Inspector: *_Turn on your hazards, headlights, and engine. Roll down your windows. Honk your horn._
> 
> Inspector walks around car to see all lights work, and looks in to see 5 seatbelts.
> 
> *Inspector: *_Okay, you're good to go, thanks._
> 
> *The End*


I've been driving four years. I took my new car to the first inspection which went about as you describe. Since then I've had three annual inspections for Uber which included measuring brakes and tires. I assumed that was a statewide practice.


----------



## DrivingForYou

goneubering said:


> I've been driving four years. I took my new car to the first inspection which went about as you describe. Since then I've had three annual inspections for Uber which included measuring brakes and tires. I assumed that was a statewide practice.


I've had 4 inspections of my 2011 Camry Hybrid, now at 140K miles, never brakes. My first Lyft inspection the girl "looked" at my front right tire, she was being thorough. -o: :wideyed: 



Another Uber Driver said:


> I live on XXXX _Street_. The next block north of me is XXXX _Place_. What is really silly is that the D.C. Government assigned the same numbers to the houses on both thoroughfares. Thus, ### XXXX Street is also on XXXX Place. When I order UberX, because I can not get Uber Taxi (not available in Iowa, available only in Chicago in Illinois), even though my screen reads "Street", the driver's screen reads "Place". Thus, as soon as a driver accepts the order, I must send him a message "Come to ### XXXX *STREET*; do not go to "Place".
> 
> Here is something really curious. If I order Uber Taxi, the correct thoroughfare shows on the driver's screen.


The Uber X nav info was purchased from Waste Management Corporation, so it goes to the TRASH PICKUP LOCATION.


----------



## flyntflossy10

DrivingForYou said:


> *BS. There is NO brake inspection here in California.
> 
> Uber and lyft inspections are:
> 
> Inspector: *_Turn on your hazards, headlights, and engine. Roll down your windows. Honk your horn._
> 
> Inspector walks around car to see all lights work, and looks in to see 5 seatbelts.
> 
> *Inspector: *_Okay, you're good to go, thanks._
> 
> *The End*


I had to replace my wipers to get the golden check mark.
they were garbage ill admit, but still.
I meant to replace them myself, but I got caught up in life. and this thread


----------



## warrior lady

koyotemohn said:


> I will never forget the night where I had to pay bills one winter month and was riding a rain storm. Paxhole enters and track dog feces on my carpet. I thought she just had bad breath. Upon leaving I see the horror...and I had to clean the wet atrociously smelling wet feces up myself.
> 
> Took a photo and send to uber.
> 
> Uber doesn't credit due to image being blurry(night with pouring rain with camera and stress)...next pax gets in and dings me for car smell even though I scrubbed and sprayed and scrubbed some more. I will never forget having to use my own drinking waters, weird car soap....car cleaners...everything...to wipe the car and my hands there after.
> 
> The smell never goes away...the humiliation of it all haunts me.
> 
> This and other key incidents both on uber's policies and on pax holes behaviors have made me realize don't get mad.
> 
> Get even.
> 
> Until the grievances have been met....lower rated paxholes will be shuffled at a rate of a few per day.


I REALLY FEEL WHAT YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT WITH the HUMILIATION We Suffer at The HANDS of BAD PAX...I would add to it .."The Feelings of Being Personally Violated by Pax".- My examples- drunk guy blubbering hysterically and spitting looges in my van (in a bag but still!), Drunk pax vomitting right next to a vomit bag, down the wall of MY NEW VAN.. And Acting like Nothing Happened... And of course the drunk guy that tried to climb into my front seat while I was driving. He had his pants down and his twigs and berries were on display (And PG Cty, Maryland says No Crime Was Committed There).


----------



## warrior lady

warrior lady said:


> I REALLY FEEL WHAT YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT WITH the HUMILIATION We Suffer at The HANDS of BAD PAX...I would add to it .."The Feelings of Being Personally Violated by Pax".- My examples- drunk guy blubbering hysterically and spitting looges in my van (in a bag but still!), Drunk pax vomitting right next to a vomit bag, down the wall of MY NEW VAN.. And Acting like Nothing Happened... And of course the drunk guy that tried to climb into my front seat while I was driving. He had his pants down and his twigs and berries were on display (And PG Cty, Maryland says No Crime Was Committed There).


(Other than he didn't have his seatbelt on.. Cops said they could write him a ticket for that and that's all)


----------



## Taxi2Uber

Another Uber Driver said:


> Not sorry, did you mistake me for someone who cares?


Apparently you care a lot since you keep responding to me.
Thought you said you where done. (And here I thought you were truthful. )
I guess you like the abuse, much like the way you say Uber abuses you. 
I get it now. You won't leave because you CAN'T leave. Sad.



New2This said:


> Here's a quarter. Buy yourself a sense of humor


Here's two:








Buy yourself and the other Mensa member @BoromirStark a clue.


----------



## justaGoober

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Here's another possible take on the situation, which I offer for your consideration simply in the interest of completeness; I wouldn't do what you're talking about, and don't recommend it, but can understand to a certain extent how someone might get there.
> 
> Acknowledging the frustrations that many have experienced with both the ridesharing companies and many of the ungrateful pax -- and, mind you, you indicate that you share at least some of those frustrations -- perhaps you can see how someone might decide that this whole enterprise is simply beyond repair, and that therefore any actions which might hasten its demise would be, if not a good idea, at least not a bad one.
> 
> Looked at from that perspective, engaging in practices which are guaranteed to frustrate a certain percentage of paxes (and consequently make them less likely to order rides or rely on ridesharing) is a good thing because just about any actions which accelerate the destruction of the industry would be good. Means to an end and all.
> 
> Or at least, so it might be argued.


Good post...but your premise seems to be that folks that do this do it in an effort to put Uber out of business. Maybe I have missed it, but I have not seen that written in these 30 or so pages. Seems like a strange goal for those that are paying their bills with Uber income. But unbridled anger/hate (much of it justified) can produce strange (counter productive) desires. The old adage, "be careful for what you wish for" comes to mind.

Still doesn't justify the behavior in my mind though, primarily because the immediate victim (they call it collateral damage) is the pax, while the long term victims are Uber, Uber drivers, and other pax.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Jo3030 said:


> The mod in question about what?


I'm not done with my investigation yet so I'm afraid I can't disclose any more details yet until my full report is released.

But I'm gonna need a complete list of everyone that was at this meetup please.

As always, Uber thanks you for everything that you do!


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Benjamin M said:


> Dude you're a mod


...............and your point is_______________________________________________________________?



Lissetti said:


> Are we happy with our accomplishments in life? What say you Thread? Was it everything you expected it to be?









JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Means to an end and all.


For once, I actually agree with you on something, although it is mostly in principle.



Cableguynoe said:


> I also used to think mods were good people. Then I realized they're just Uber drivers.And in some cases even worse (as if that was possible) taxi drivers!!!!


...............envy and [posterior] [minor pain].........................



Gtown Driver said:


> Ok so I WAAAASSS done with this thread...but if you guyes get to *page 30 I'll post again.*


 (emphasis added)


Gtown Driver said:


> Ah screw it. That's too good for Jo to pass up on.


You do realise that the second quoted post appears on page twenty-eight, *correctamundo*? Have you been drinking, again? I shall have to confer with my colleague, @Jo3030 to see if we should petition the Administrators for an addition to the TOS that bars drunkposting.








Invisible said:


> I forgot to add if we can get to 50, I'll send the OP some cheese curds for his next meeting with his local group!


I never asked him if he likes _poutine_.



WAHN said:


> OPie


We of the Washington Boards might have to pirate this.



warrior lady said:


> I would add to it .."The Feelings of Being Personally Violated by Pax".- My examples- drunk guy blubbering hysterically and spitting looges in my van (in a bag but still!), Drunk pax vomitting right next to a vomit bag, down the wall of MY NEW VAN.. And Acting like Nothing Happened... And of course the drunk guy that tried to climb into my front seat while I was driving. He had his pants down and his twigs and berries were on display (And PG Cty, Maryland says No Crime Was Committed There)


...........................and these passengers think that fourth grade playing in the bathroom behaviour such as this impresses the young ladies. It did not impress them even in fourth grade. What makes them think that it will impress them now? ..............and, as quoted poster states, the police will do nothing, except write a seat belt summons.



Taxi2Uber said:


> Apparently you care a lot since you keep responding to me.
> Thought you said you where done. (And here I thought you were truthful. ) I guess you like the abuse, much like the way you say Uber abuses you. I get it now. You won't leave because you CAN'T leave. Sad.


Tell someone who cares.



Benjamin M said:


> * Dude* you're a mod


 (emphasis added)

RUH-roH! Calling @Freddie Blimeau !


----------



## BigBadDriver

Mordred said:


> If they aren't there at 4:45 I'm yanking off. Period.


Do you use a tissue afterwards or just let it fly?


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Cableguynoe said:


> But I'm gonna need a complete list of everyone that was at this meetup please.


John Doe
Richard Roe
Mary Smith
Mike Jones
Susan Sanders
Lotte Lenya
Lucy Brown

















DrivingForYou said:


> The Uber X nav info was purchased from Waste Management Corporation, so it goes to the TRASH PICKUP LOCATION.


We put our trash cans out into the alley between XXXX Street and XXXX Place on Trash Day, so, you might not be far off the mark, there.


----------



## 3.75

Another Uber Driver said:


> Mike Jones


I hear Mike Jones' number is 281-330-8004


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧

I like it when you all shuffle, because many end up calling taxis afterwards!


----------



## Gtown Driver

Another Uber Driver said:


> You do realise that the second quoted post appears on page twenty-eight, *correctamundo*? Have you been drinking, again? I shall have to confer with my colleague, @Jo3030 to see if we should petition the Administrators for an addition to the TOS that bars drunkposting.


Yeah that was done on purpose. Jo getting a lifetime supply of wings cant wait for page 30. Must donate to that cause now.


----------



## Cableguynoe

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I like it when you all shuffle, because _*some*_ end up calling taxis afterwards!


fify



Another Uber Driver said:


> petition the Administrators for an addition to the TOS that bars drunkposting.


Who here can stand this place when sober?


----------



## Another Uber Driver

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I like it when you all shuffle, because many end up calling taxis afterwards!


..............and people are surprised that I both participate in and defend actions that contribute to my own cause?

Uber got into the marketplace and stole my customers by dishonest means. I can not use dishonest means to get them back into my cab?



Cableguynoe said:


> fify


I do not know about your market or his, but in mine, the "many" applies. I get more than one or two street hails every day who are frustrated UberX/Pool/Lyft users. I also get a ping or two on Uber Taxi from frustrated X/Pool/Lyft users who just discovered Uber Taxi.


----------



## New2This

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> One day this week I am going to cancel on passenger who walk out after two minutes. Eff the fee. I just want to watch them get pissed as I drive off.


I get wood at these situations


----------



## JohnnyBravo836

justaGoober said:


> Good post...but your premise seems to be that folks that do this do it in an effort to put Uber out of business.


Or at least contribute, in a teeny, tiny way, towards that end. Of course, just a few people doing it won't have that effect. On the other hand, one person's vote doesn't weigh that much in the larger scheme of things, but that doesn't mean it's completely pointless to vote -- even when you know your candidate is not going to win. 



justaGoober said:


> Maybe I have missed it, but I have not seen that written in these 30 or so pages.Seems like a strange goal for those that are paying their bills with Uber income.


That's why I thought I'd throw it out there -- the perspective of the nihilist driver who has decided to act in order to destroy the very system to which he is parasitically attached. 



justaGoober said:


> But unbridled anger/hate (much of it justified) can produce strange (counter productive) desires. The old adage, "be careful for what you wish for" comes to mind.
> 
> Still doesn't justify the behavior in my mind though, primarily because the immediate victim (they call it collateral damage) is the pax, while the long term victims are Uber, Uber drivers, and other pax.


Again, I'm not endorsing it or attempting to justify or rationalize it, just acknowledging that from that point of view, it is motivated differently: it's less greed than vandalism.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Benjamin M said:


> I actually frequently meet up with one of the officers at Wawa as we both buy beer just before midnight ?
> 
> 
> Invisible said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky you to be able to buy beer that late. *Here's it only til 9pm*.
Click to expand...

Now *that *is truly deplorable!

.


----------



## Jo3030

Cableguynoe said:


> I'm not done with my investigation yet so I'm afraid I can't disclose any more details yet until my full report is released.
> 
> But I'm gonna need a complete list of everyone that was at this meetup please.
> 
> As always, Uber thanks you for everything that you do!


Is this the addendum to the Mueller report?
The Cableguynoe report?



3.75 said:


> I hear Mike Jones' number is 281-330-8004
> 
> View attachment 339486


WHO?


----------



## 3.75

Jo3030 said:


> WHO?


MIKE JONES!!


----------



## Jo3030

3.75 said:


> MIKE JONES!!


WHO??


----------



## Cableguynoe

Jo3030 said:


> Is this the addendum to the Mueller report?
> The Cableguynoe report?


Unlike those guys I'm not trying to bring attention to myself. Want to keep the focus on the crimes committed and those affected by them.
So I'm calling it the Shirlington Report.


----------



## Jo3030

The Shirlington Report sounds like a John Grisham book.


----------



## New2This

Cableguynoe said:


> Unlike those guys I'm not trying to bring attention to myself. Want to keep the focus on the crimes committed and those affected by them.
> So I'm calling it the Shirlington Report.


You already have a Deep Throat


----------



## Invisible

Who is John Galt? said:


> Now *that *is truly deplorable!
> 
> .


LOL! Yes but that gives more business to the bars and more drunk pax who need rides.



Another Uber Driver said:


> I never asked him if he likes _poutine_.


LOL!!!


----------



## Cableguynoe

New2This said:


> You already have a Deep Throat
> 
> View attachment 339514


Careful. As part of my research I've already got you down as the organizer of this "meetup" aka shuffling party.
This won't be the last you're hearing from me.
Mods have been compromised so I've been given full authority.


----------



## Gtown Driver

Is she too old for @Cableguynoe ???


----------



## Jo3030

I got my damn wings.
And it was @Gtown Driver that did it.
Life is full circle man.

You ate the last wings
But you brought me a lifetime of wings.

Sir, you are a friend.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Jo3030 said:


> I got my damn wings.
> And it was @Gtown Driver that did it.
> Life is full circle man.
> 
> You ate the last wings
> But you brought me a lifetime of wings.
> 
> Sir, you are a friend.


Give a man some wings and you feed him for a day

Teach him to shuffle and you feed him for a lifetime


----------



## WinterFlower

OmahaVW said:


> You should also call or text before leaving.


You can see my car's position all the time, from accepting to when I wanting for you at pin location. Call or text you? I'm not your secretary


----------



## Gtown Driver

Jo3030 said:


> I got my damn wings.
> And it was @Gtown Driver that did it.
> Life is full circle man.
> 
> You ate the last wings
> But you brought me a lifetime of wings.
> 
> Sir, you are a friend.


People that know chicken know


----------



## JohnnyBravo836

WinterFlower said:


> You can see my car's position all the time, from accepting to when I wanting for you at pin location. Call or text you? I'm not your secretary


Strictly speaking, this is not quite true. I had a pax show me, after she had already been sitting in the back seat for at least a minute, that her Uber app showed I was still 3 minutes away.

Now, you can say, "they shouldn't rely completely on the app information; they know they've ordered a ride and should be watching for it". There's something to that. Nonetheless, the information about the driver's car location is not perfect, and there can be significant delays in updating it. If they get 3 free minutes upon arrival, those minutes might be all gone before the app shows that you're actually there already. If drivers want to exploit that to their advantage so that they can shuffle paxes more easily, they are free to do that, but if they want the paxes out ASAP so that they can give rides without waiting, sending a text immediately upon arrival will help.


----------



## WinterFlower

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Strictly speaking, this is not quite true. I had a pax show me, after she had already been sitting in the back seat for at least a minute, that her Uber app showed I was still 3 minutes away.
> 
> Now, you can say, "they shouldn't rely completely on the app information; they know they've ordered a ride and should be watching for it". There's something to that. Nonetheless, the information about the driver's car location is not perfect, and there can be significant delays in updating it. If they get 3 free minutes upon arrival, those minutes might be all gone before the app shows that you're actually there already. If drivers want to exploit that to their advantage so that they can shuffle paxes more easily, they are free to do that, but if they want the paxes out ASAP so that they can give rides without waiting, sending a text immediately upon arrival will help.


That's a valid point. I was referring to the entitled a$$holes that think we're their servants. I got too many of those already. No more


----------



## HPClays

Did someone say "poutine" with real cheese curds? I may have to attend one of these Shuffle-a-thons.

And I think we should up the ante with a fried chicken tasting...Popeye's, Lee's, Zaxby's, Royal Farms, Roy Roger's, DQ, 

Oh wait, nope, I'm still on another continent


----------



## welikecamping

koyotemohn said:


> CHOD .... a phallic member much wider than long.
> 
> Good for nothing except possibly as a means to dislocate Dara's jaw from the inside out.


Um, actually, CHOD is a form of Tibetan Buddhism. I think you were looking for Choad.

//
Okay, that's my contribution


----------



## Lissetti

welikecamping said:


> Um, actually, CHOD is a form of Tibetan Buddhism. I think you were looking for Choad.
> 
> //
> Okay, that's my contribution


And a Chooch means idiot or stupid person in East Coast Italian slang. I'm from Brooklyn. That's my contribution...


----------



## New2This

Lissetti said:


> And a Chooch means idiot or stupid person in East Coast Italian slang. I'm from Brooklyn. That's my contribution...


Different from coochie. Although I've known some chooch coochies.


----------



## Lissetti

New2This said:


> Different from coochie. Although I've known some chooch coochies.


*Chooch: *(Italian slang) is derived from the Italian word *ciuccio* and means _jackass_, _dummy_,_ idiot_, a _meathead_. A *chooch* is a person, who against better judgement, acts inappropriately.

(plural *chooches*) "Those Chooches over there."


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧

Another Uber Driver said:


> ..............and people are surprised that I both participate in and defend actions that contribute to my own cause?
> 
> Uber got into the marketplace and stole my customers by dishonest means. I can not use dishonest means to get them back into my cab?


I actually order Lyfts for my prepaid regulars if I can't complete the trip. I still make more money, like GoGoGrandparent.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv

OmahaVW said:


> You should also call or text before leaving.


Um no. They ordered the ride, had 2 or so minutes to get ready for me to arrive, then 5 more minutes after I arrive. That's over 7 minutes they wasted. If they weren't ready by then they are gonna get cancelled on, no courteous phone call or text! Screw that they wasted our time if they are running late or something THEY should text US.


----------



## ChicagoHeat12

Benjamin M said:


> Again, I'm not going to provide specifics on how to game the system. But it has *absolutely* nothing to do with the pax. Zip, zero, zilch. It's just plain fraud. And the individual committing said fraud could be sitting at home.


IF you wont explain the crime, and no one quite understands what the heck you're talking about, then what's the point of the post?


----------



## Cableguynoe

ChicagoHeat12 said:


> IF you wont explain the crime, and no one quite understands what the heck you're talking about, then what's the point of the post?


Oh we know the crime.

Sounds like you have 30 pages of reading to do.


----------



## CJfrom619

Cableguynoe said:


> I also used to think mods were good people.
> 
> Then I realized they're just Uber drivers.
> And in some cases even worse (as if that was possible) taxi drivers!!!!


Im suprised they didn't erase this post. Anytime I speak of the M#ds I get the ban hammer.

Off topic. Does anyone know the record for most pages in a UP thread?


----------



## W00dbutcher

Shuffling maybe deplorable, but not being able to pick your rides like an independent contractor is simply wrong in every sense of the fashion.


----------



## New2This

ChicagoHeat12 said:


> IF you wont explain the crime, and no one quite understands what the heck you're talking about, then what's the point of the post?


White knighting and virtue signaling?


----------



## Lissetti

CJfrom619 said:


> Off topic. Does anyone know the record for most pages in a UP thread?


Looks like @The Christian driver is in the lead at page 43. I would guess that any thread that has a running theme or meme based would be high contenders. I for one have not seen a thread get to so many pages in such a short amount of time though. That in itself has to be a record.


----------



## doyousensehumor

CJfrom619 said:


> Im suprised they didn't erase this post. Anytime I speak of the M#ds I get the ban hammer.
> 
> Off topic. Does anyone know the record for most pages in a UP thread?


Not sure
123pages 2442posts for Phoenix Summer Slowdown thread,
but not sure if it is a record.

You would need 4X the posts to beat it!


----------



## CJfrom619

Lissetti said:


> Looks like @The Christian driver is in the lead at page 43. I would guess that any thread that has a running theme or meme based would be high contenders. I for one have not seen a thread get to so many pages in such a short amount of time though. That in itself has to be a record.


This one has potential ?



doyousensehumor said:


> Not sure
> 123pages 2442posts for Phoenix summer slowdown thread,
> but not sure if it is a record


Jesus. I guess its not that slow in Phoenix then.


----------



## Cableguynoe

CJfrom619 said:


> Im suprised they didn't erase this post. Anytime I speak of the M#ds I get the ban hammer.


Reported


----------



## doyousensehumor

CJfrom619 said:


> This one has potential ?
> 
> 
> Jesus. I guess its not that slow in Phoenix then.
> View attachment 339560


It is the effectively local chatter thread. This is the 3rd year of it.

Wintertime we switch to the Fall Warmup thread.


----------



## New2This

CJfrom619 said:


> Anytime I speak of the M#ds I get the ban hammer.


All I'm gonna say about mods is this:

One is very verbose but is also a cornucopia of knowledge.

One can clean a restaurant out of wings at a Meetup.

One is hot as hell and makes great posts in a dark secret place.


----------



## Cableguynoe

CJfrom619 said:


> Off topic. Does anyone know the record for most pages in a UP thread?


This is nothing. Just wait until they feature it. 
So many members still don't know of this threads existence. 
We need their thoughts on this matter also.


----------



## WinterFlower

ChicagoHeat12 said:


> IF you wont explain the crime, and no one quite understands what the heck you're talking about, then what's the point of the post?


"He" isn't a real driver, it's an Uber account. Hence the desperation to crack down on shuffling (31 pages and counting). They're probably tracking those frauds, but they won't tell you how it's done, for obvious reasons :wink:


----------



## doyousensehumor

Cableguynoe said:


> This is nothing. Just wait until they feature it.
> So many members still don't know of this threads existence.
> We need their thoughts on this matter also.


We already have 600 angles of opinion on this. Do we really need more?


----------



## Invisible

WinterFlower said:


> "He" isn't a real driver, it's an Uber account. Hence the desperation to crack down on shuffling (31 pages and counting). They're probably tracking those frauds, but they won't tell you how it's done, for obvious reasons :wink:


Uber shills on here probably invented shuffling. There is no way the OP is s shill.

Now let's go for page 50. Then I'll send Benjamin some cheese curds, so he can make peace with his group.

But I'll have to send them via Uber, so my driver may shuffle the curds, may get lost on the way or may eat them before they arrive.


----------



## Cableguynoe

New2This said:


> All I'm gonna say about mods is this:
> 
> One is very verbose but is also a cornucopia of knowledge.
> 
> One can clean a restaurant out of wings at a Meetup.
> 
> One is hot as hell and makes great posts in a dark secret place.


I can also think of 3 different female mods that fit those exact descriptions


----------



## welikecamping

Uh, oh, Benjamin better not forget to tip, otherwise, you know what.


----------



## Gtown Driver

Lissetti said:


> Looks like @The Christian driver is in the lead at page 43. I would guess that any thread that has a running theme or meme based would be high contenders. I for one have not seen a thread get to so many pages in such a short amount of time though. That in itself has to be a record.


Funny. I figured he had a lot of pages, but I didn't realize he had the current highest amount of pages. The Lord can do powerful things, but maybe shuffling can do even more powerful things?


----------



## koyotemohn

Gtown Driver said:


> Funny. I figured he had a lot of pages, but I didn't realize he had the current highest amount of pages. The Lord can do powerful things, but maybe shuffling can do even more powerful things?


Shuffling is the way of the lord.


----------



## Seamus

Another Uber Driver said:


> I shall have to confer with my colleague, @Jo3030 to see if we should petition the Administrators for an addition to the TOS that bars drunkposting.


PLEASE do not do this! Some of my finest posts have been the direct result of drunk posting! Besides, it's a lot of fun to wake up Sunday morning and think "ouch, did I really say that"?


----------



## Bluecrab

koyotemohn said:


> Shuffling is the way of the lord.


Preach it!

Pope @3.75 requires shuffling for Penance as a means of repentance for picking up Pools.


----------



## Cableguynoe

koyotemohn said:


> Shuffling is the way of the lord.


This is how world leaders shuffle


----------



## Lissetti

Under the watchful eyes of *both* men....(Don't let those lips touch ladies! Melania? Girl .....-o: why your eyes closed?)










The shuffle begins:










(Maybe Melania needed a breath mint.)


----------



## Jo3030

So I get this offer..
On of all days..
National Chicken Wing Day?

BRO.


----------



## New2This

Jo3030 said:


> So I get this offer..
> On of all days..
> National Chicken Wing Day?
> 
> BRO.


----------



## Seamus

@Lissetti Growing up in a mixed neighborhood we heard many languages. My friends Grandmother had some of the best Italian phrases that I heard over and over. Usually while yelling at my friend.
-per amore di Dio idiota
-sei un ragazzo così cattivo
-puzzi come il gabinetto

The one word of English was Shut up said in a screaming voice shadaaaaap


----------



## Z129

Cableguynoe said:


> This is how world leaders shuffle
> 
> View attachment 339578


That is truly funny. That is such a deliberate diss. I think she is taller than the Donald too. Bigger hands as well.


----------



## Merc7186

Bennie Bennie Bennie.....Uber Pros do not shuffle...thats why they are Uber Pros.

I shuffle anyone and everyone who makes me wait 5 minutes...and most of the time, it is worth it.


----------



## Lissetti

Seamus said:


> @Lissetti Growing up in a mixed neighborhood we heard many languages. My friends Grandmother had some of the best Italian phrases that I heard over and over. Usually while yelling at my friend.
> -per amore di Dio idiota
> -sei un ragazzo così cattivo
> -puzzi come il gabinetto
> 
> The one word of English was Shut up said in a screaming voice shadaaaaap


Meanwhile I heard a lot more that we can't type here. Especially one word that starts with vaf.............


----------



## Transportador

Here's another form of shuffle, except it's above board, not sneaky.

Got a ping, rider texted "Just need to pick up an item from the store"

I picked her up, lady moves slowly due to some kind of stiff leg.

Drove her less than 1 mile to a dime store. She said I need to go in and buy some pens. The dam app shows I'm at her first stop! Next stop is back to her house of course.

Told her OK, but I'm not going to wait for you.

She said but I thought we discussed this, meaning her stupid text (which I did not respond to).

I said I didn't agree to wait. You can call for another ride when you're done shopping. I don't wait for a $3 ride. And ended the ride, hahaha.

FFFFFFF Uber riders. They suck.


----------



## Taxi2Uber

Another Uber Driver said:


> Tell someone who cares.


I am. Show you don't care by not responding to me.


----------



## koyotemohn

Taxi2Uber said:


> I am. Show you don't care by not responding to me.


Not unless our pope @3.75 grants a decree.



Bluecrab said:


> Preach it!
> 
> Pope @3.75 requires shuffling for Penance as a means of repentance for picking up Pools.


Ahhhhh to pool or not to pool....which one should be shuffled?


----------



## Freddie Blimeau

Another Uber Driver said:


> RUH-roH! Calling @Freddie Blimeau !


Like you rang, Boss Man?



New2This said:


> One is


Ok so like which 1 is hot? It can't be none of our DC mods, see cause I hear they're both like real ugly, you know? 1 of 'em has this funny looking avatar, see?


----------



## New2This

Freddie Blimeau said:


> Ok so like which 1 is hot? It can't be none of our DC mods, see cause I hear they're both like real ugly, you know? 1 of 'em has this funny looking avatar, see?


Yeah both @Another Uber Driver and @Jo3030 would eat alone in a woman's prison.

@Lissetti.

Knowing you, you'd wanna bang her like a screen door in a hurricane


----------



## Benjamin M

W00dbutcher said:


> Shuffling maybe deplorable, but not being able to pick your rides like an independent contractor is simply wrong in every sense of the fashion.


I'll drink to that ?


----------



## koyotemohn

Benjamin M said:


> I'll drink to that ?


Except nobody in dmv wants to ever drink with you again.


----------



## Freddie Blimeau

New2This said:


> @Lissetti.
> 
> Knowing you, you'd wanna bang her like a screen door in a hurricane


I'll like believe you, but I ain't never met her, see? Ain't she in Seattle or Portland or something like that? I don't get up that way much, see? I get to SF a couple of times a year and Pocatello maybe once a year but I don't get to Seattle or Portland much, see?

Anyhow, are you like sure we oughtta be talking about mods like that? They might start sending us those nasty emails they send you when you say something they don't like, you know? I don't wanna get no more of those than I gotta, you know?


----------



## Gtown Driver

See



Freddie Blimeau said:


> Anyhow, are you like sure we oughtta be talking about mods like that? They might start sending us those nasty emails they send you when you say something they don't like, you know? I don't wanna get no more of those than I gotta, you know?


There technically is a place where you can (somewhat) talk about them like that on the forum, you just have to find it.


----------



## Abraxas79

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> We're talking about two very different things, however. You're referring to a situation where the ride is, for whatever reason, impractical and financially unfeasible for a driver. I will also note in passing that the rider app does not always show accurately in real time the location of the driver. I had a rider show me, after she had already been sitting in the back seat of my car for a minute, that the app showed I was still 3 minutes away. I think a little slack is appropriate for riders on this point, which probably means an immediate text upon arrival is warranted.
> 
> But I'm talking about something _very_ different: for example, a driver who is sitting on a stool in a bar and accepting pings from riders who are very possibly standing only a few feet away. The rider sees that a driver has accepted the ride, but doesn't get immediately that the driver is shown to _already be there_. He or she is looking outside, watching for a car arriving with the description shown on the app, and of course no such car is out there, because the driver is sitting inside knocking down another drink. The rider just can't seem to figure out why he or she can't see the car (the app shows it's already here! where the hell is it?), and may look around a bit, but it's not there; it's parked somewhere else -- only the asswipe on the bar stool with the open driver app is nearby. Who would consider the possibility that the person they're supposed to be looking for is sitting next to them inside having a drink? The 5 minutes goes by quickly, and ding -- the driver cancels.
> 
> I can see how this might work, especially as you start getting nearer to bar closing time. It's pathetic. How many $3-4 scams are you going to get this way? A handful, maybe. Anyone who would do this is beneath contempt, really.
> 
> It's also not what most people here would mean by "shuffling", though. I would have no problem cutting out at 4:59 and don't feel any sympathy for paxes who can't get to the car on time. But the scam I've described above -- I'm speculating, because I've never seen it, I can only see that it might work -- is disgraceful.


They will get caught and deactivated. It is not especially creative. They also run the risk of being spotted in the place, unless they have someone else accepting the pings on their behalf. I wonder though if a thief robs a thief if that is still robbery? For every $1.00 a driver has scammed from UBER & the Pax, UBER has screwed them over a hundredfold. You would not see this type of scams if driver wages were decent, at least not in any significant numbers. I will not shed any tears for UBER or cheap miserly Pax's.


----------



## BoromirStark

Abraxas79 said:


> They will get caught and deactivated. It is not especially creative. They also run the risk of being spotted in the place, unless they have someone else accepting the pings on their behalf.


Not when deep in the interior of a mall (and pax requests pickup at anchor store such as Bloomingdale's), office building, or garage (you get my drift) will you be easily spotted.


----------



## New2This

BoromirStark said:


> Not when deep in the interior of a mall (and pax requests pickup at anchor store such as Bloomingdale's), office building, or garage (you get my drift) will you be easily spotted.


If the rider spots me Shuffling them whilst upon the throne I have a lawsuit for invasion of privacy.


----------



## crowuber

Benjamin M said:


> Accepting a ping, not moving, and waiting until you can cancel and collect. That's what I am talking about. And PLEASE DO NOT DO THIS.


I used to do this all the time when I saw huge carts full of crap at walmart and knew they were going RIGHT behind the walmart to their ghetto palace. You got a problem with that? I surely don't


----------



## goneubering

WAHN said:


> My opinion. *Fraud is fraud. And that's simply what it is.
> 
> *


*

True story!!*


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Lissetti said:


> *Chooch: *(Italian slang) is derived from the Italian word *ciuccio* and means _jackass_, _dummy_,_ idiot_, a _meathead_. A *chooch* is a person, who against better judgement, acts inappropriately.
> 
> (plural *chooches*) "Those Chooches over there."


OK, if *chooch* is derived from the Italian word ciuccio, and means _jackass_, _dummy_,_ idiot_, a _meathead, _in Australian they would be called a *drongo.*

That's my contribution.

.


----------



## Cableguynoe

New2This said:


> Different from coochie. Although I've known some chooch coochies.


I was wondering were I had seen that.

Found this in my wife's stuff


----------



## welikecamping

You go through your wife's stuff?


----------



## Abraxas79

Benjamin M said:


> Been here on UP and driving for a year. Still enjoying going out every day and doing my best to earn an honest dollar.





BoromirStark said:


> Not when deep in the interior of a mall (and pax requests pickup at anchor store such as Bloomingdale's), office building, or garage (you get my drift) will you be easily spotted.


I hear you. An underground parking garage is a driver's Elysium fields for collecting fees. All reception lost. How do I know where the Pax was?

Seriously though, If this dude has such high ethical standards why would he be working UBER/LYFT at all, one of the most unethical companies ever founded? Does he ever ask himself that question? For every dollar that he puts into their coffers is one more dollar UBER/LYFT has to continue perpetrating their massive fraud. A good analogy would be some high-level narcotics dealer distributor equipping his street dealers with a code of conduct manual, perhaps approved with the seal of the better business bureau. Sounds absurd? No more absurd than talking about ethics whilst driving for UBER. The whole business is dirty and it is only going to get dirtier as these cesspools start making their final swan drives towards insolvency.


----------



## rkozy

crowuber said:


> I used to do this all the time when I saw huge carts full of crap at walmart and knew they were going RIGHT behind the walmart to their ghetto palace. You got a problem with that? I surely don't


This is why I believe Uber/Lyft should not be able to deactivate drivers who cancel. Simply being able to refuse incoming pings based on time/distance isn't fulfilling an obligation of full disclosure they owe us as independent contractors. We should know the full terms of each pick-up, including whether there are multiple passengers, and significant parcels (i.e. carts flowing over with Wal-Mart crap) and what the ride will pay us upon completion. No prospective employee agrees to a job without first knowing what the compensation will be. Why does Uber/Lyft think independent contractors should be forced to blindly accept transactions that are woefully one-sided from the beginning?

Shuffling is a symptom of a much larger problem. That problem is the lack of transparency Uber/Lyft has created in their bureaucratic realm of over-promising to passengers and under-delivering to the drivers who are stuck with them.


----------



## Cableguynoe

welikecamping said:


> You go through your wife's stuff?


The way I see it, she has no stuff

MAGA


----------



## Taxi2Uber

WAHN said:


> My opinion. Fraud is fraud. And that's simply what it is.


Yup. 
None of these guys ever said "I steal because I'm a thief." (Too late now if anyone does)
I would respect that more.
Instead they use excuses, they call reasons, to justify it.
Like pay is too low, Uber is bad, and a rider was mean to me this one time.
Just call it what it is.


----------



## Cableguynoe

I for one am becoming somewhat attached to these DC folks, as terrible as they might be.

Now I have to come up with a way to keep getting them out of their cave once this thread gets shut down.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

Some of these posters have too much time on their hands. Does anyone bother reading a post where 17 different comments are quoted?!


----------



## Another Uber Driver

HPClays said:


> Did someone say "poutine" with real cheese curds? I may have to attend one of these Shuffle-a-thons. And I think we should up the ante with a fried chicken tasting...Popeye's, Lee's, Zaxby's, Royal Farms, Roy Roger's, DQ,


I never did develop a taste for _poutine_ when I lived in Montréal; _boucanée_, however, is a different matter. I will go for the chicken, though.

When the Nationals did the throwback Expos uniforms, I was at the park. The announcer was even doing announcements in English and French for a couple of innings. They did get someone from the Canadian Embassy to holler "PLAY BALL!" and she did it in _la langue des blocques carrées_. It is a good thing that they did not get someone to holler _"JOUEZ À PELÔTE!". _In Louisiana, that does mean "PLAY BALL!". In Montréal, however, _pelôte_ is a very vulgar word.

If the _boucanée_ that they had at the park was any indication, you did not miss much if you were not there and did not sample the _poutine_. The did have _steamés_ as well, but I did not try one. They showed one on the Jumbotron; it looked like a _dressé;_ cabbage and mustard. There are two other kinds: _suprème_; bacon and melted cheddar or American cheese and _Michigan_. A true _Michigan_ is supposed to have Cincinnati chili, but spaghetti sauce is also acceptable, if done correctly. Onions are on the request of whoever ordered it.



Lissetti said:


> *Chooch: *(Italian slang) is derived from the Italian word *ciuccio* and means _jackass_, _dummy_,_ idiot_, a _meathead_. A *chooch* is a person, who against better judgement, acts inappropriately.


In Queens, and the East Bronx, they actually use the correct Italian plural: "ciucci".

You used to hear "cetriolino" in the East Bronx, but I do not recall hearing it in Queens or Bensonhurst. "Cetriolino" is, of course, the diminutive of "cetriolo", "cucumber". Siciliana and Calabrese mothers call their children or husbands "cedrul", which is how the Sicilian and Calabrese dialects render it. It is used to call someone a "dummy". Many Americans are familiar with "cedrul".








FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I actually order Lyfts for my prepaid regulars if I can't complete the trip. I still make more money, like GoGoGrandparent.


You adapt, *correctamundo*?



WinterFlower said:


> "He" isn't a real driver, it's an Uber account.


Original Poster actually is a real driver.



Gtown Driver said:


> I didn't realize he had the current highest amount of pages. The Lord can do powerful things,


That page count gets an asterisk beside it for reasons that I can not discuss, here.



Taxi2Uber said:


> I am. Show you don't care by not responding to me.


When you start to sign a piece of paper on which my name appears after PAY TO THE ORDER OF, you can start to tell me what to do. Until that day comes, I am not interested in what you want me to do.



koyotemohn said:


> Ahhhhh to pool or not to pool....which one should be shuffled?


+1



Freddie Blimeau said:


> Like you rang, Boss Man?


Original Poster addressed me as "dude", so I thought that I might have to get some Stonerese translated. He has not responded to my latest, so, I will let you know if I need your services. Thank you for your prompt response, though.


----------



## Base Rate Sucks

And how many times has the pax at the 4:50 mark text and say "hey I'm here and dont see you" just to buy themselves more time as they are still walking through the casino. In 110 degree heat I'm already turning on my other rideshare app and planning my exit strategy at the 4:00 minute...the rest of you bleeding hearts enjoy that 3.97 fare after waiting 4:50 minutes plus that 5 minute drive to the location and not get tipped for waiting. Yes I'm jaded.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Cableguynoe said:


> Now I have to come up with a way to keep getting them out of their cave once this thread gets shut down.


You and another poster to this topic both will do well to keep this in mind:

We have a Resident Troll on the Washington Boards. It is the obnoxious type of troll. Consider yourselves fortunate that we have not unleashed this troll on you. In fact, while I suspect that this troll is in-topic, it has yet to show itself in all of its disgrace.


----------



## BoromirStark

Base Rate Sucks said:


> And how many times has the pax at the 4:50 mark text and say "hey I'm here and dont see you" just to buy themselves more time as they are still walking through the casino. In 110 degree heat I'm already turning on my other rideshare app and planning my exit strategy at the 4:00 minute...the rest of you bleeding hearts enjoy that 3.97 fare after waiting 4:50 minutes plus that 5 minute drive to the location. Yes I'm jaded.


I'll be there next business week. Did some cursory searching and found this gem. The shuttle circuit is practically point-to-point, and not a loop as it is in Macau. Between the shuttles, the intolerably dry Mojave, and the lower class of tourists in general, no thanks to voluntarily vacationing in LV.


----------



## Lissetti

So I'm waiting to find out who was the one making $80. by not moving.


----------



## Gtown Driver

Lissetti said:


> So I'm waiting to find out who was the one making $80. by not moving.


Someone holy


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Gtown Driver said:


> Someone holy


----------



## 3.75

Jo3030 said:


> WHO??


MIKE JONES, JONES!!



HPClays said:


> Did someone say "poutine" with real cheese curds? I may have to attend one of these Shuffle-a-thons.
> 
> And I think we should up the ante with a fried chicken tasting...Popeye's, Lee's, Zaxby's, Royal Farms, Roy Roger's, DQ,
> 
> Oh wait, nope, I'm still on another continent


Check the exchange, you might find something . Not Roy Rogers though .



Invisible said:


> Uber shills on here probably invented shuffling. There is no way the OP is s shill.
> 
> Now let's go for page 50. Then I'll send Benjamin some cheese curds, so he can make peace with his group.
> 
> But I'll have to send them via Uber, so my driver may shuffle the curds, may get lost on the way or may eat them before they arrive.


He's welcome to show up but no one can guarantee it will go well for him. I mean the whole thread is a low brow move.



Bluecrab said:


> Preach it!
> 
> Pope @3.75 requires shuffling for Penance as a means of repentance for picking up Pools.


Don't forget the profanity laced tirades to Rohit, Rovil, and Rowena.



New2This said:


> @Lissetti.


That avatar is from the original Fast and the Furious . That's Letty. I forget the name of the actress though .



BoromirStark said:


> Not when deep in the interior of a mall (and pax requests pickup at anchor store such as Bloomingdale's), office building, or garage (you get my drift) will you be easily spotted.


Have we met before? It sounds like you're using patented technology with the shuffles .



Cableguynoe said:


> I for one am becoming somewhat attached to these DC folks, as terrible as they might be.
> 
> Now I have to come up with a way to keep getting them out of their cave once this thread gets shut down.


You're welcome to visit us in our subforum, but you have to show us a picture of you shuffling 10 times . Well know based on the screenshot you provide. That's the password. Then you can go in the tree house .



Valar Dohaeris said:


> Some of these posters have too much time on their hands. Does anyone bother reading a post where 17 different comments are quoted?!


Did anyone bother reading all the nonsense here? This thing is on its track to 40 pages.

Also , the person that replies here the most has too much time. I stack them because I don't have time to respond to shit as it comes.



Gtown Driver said:


> Someone holy


That $80 story isn't even the whole story. My understanding from what you said @Desertrose told you was that there were two apps involved and a lot of bonchon. I hope they used mambo sauce with that bonchon.


----------



## sellkatsell44

I skipped from page 17 (where I last looked) to 33.


----------



## 2smart2drive

Benjamin M said:


> I'm sure that I will catch some hate and maybe slashed tires for this. But it's bugging me.
> 
> I recently found out what "shuffling" actually means and it made me sick.
> 
> I'm out busting my ass trying to earn a few bucks doing this gig with integrity. And some drivers are gaming the system, earning as much or more than I do actually driving.
> 
> An added slap in the face, I'm one of a minority in my market without Uber Pro. To watch drivers with more information about trips and "benefits" do this kinda hurts even more.
> 
> It really is deplorable. Feel the need to rip people off and inconvenience them, all because you are jaded? Please find something else to do with your spare time. It's just wrong.


Don't sweat it! Good news for you here: on average , algorithms make sure not to create 'favoritism' as in old taxi system dispatchers would. It's in writing, in their complete financial report. Actually, a fascinating read! They cover some hot topicals there, like Uber pool pay structure as most fav to future of Uber (where driver, admitted by Uber, is unfairly underpays at every carpool ride).... Let me know, if anyone' s into spec data reposts &'wants a link:


----------



## Gtown Driver

3.75 said:


> That $80 story isn't even the whole story. My understanding from what you said @Desertrose told you was that there were two apps involved and a lot of bonchon. I hope they used mambo sauce with that bonchon.


If Desertrose posts here I'll cover a couple of Jo's drinks at the following meetup


----------



## 2smart2drive

Uberisfuninlv said:


> Well if you are at the Pin then the rider should be able to see you. You have to be close enough for timer to start. If you cancel and you are too far away you won't get a cancel fee


It's to protect from GPS spoof (fake gps destination input) - not from ur actual driver there / rider isn't type of deal.. I don't think, it's about the cancellation disputes. It's about fake GPS. Because the "driver waits and fraudulently charges " scenario - can not be fixed with a 6 digit code: driver will say, "rider wasn't there". Simple. No, I think it's to prevent the fake rides and the claims when driver drove empty car anyways, saying that pax was inside his car (and vise versa: when rider gets dropped off, but later call in for refund, claiming he was never in that car, demanding to reverse the payment ).


----------



## BoromirStark

3.75 said:


> Have we met before? It sounds like you're using patented technology with the shuffles.


In all seriousness, no, though I'd like to learn some Hangul from you. This month I have begun to be unavailable on Tuesday (until I find full-time employment) and Wednesday evenings (indefinitely).

My favourite spots to shuffle so far are Tysons Corner Center and the Crystal City Shops (next to the Lyft Hub). In both Tysons locations, the parking deck is adjacent to the mall itself. Haven't had the opportunity to shuffle at Galleria II yet, but I may be less inclined to play "scalding potato" if the ping is from Neiman Marcus, and not the microwaved trash that is Maggiano's.


----------



## 2smart2drive

Benjamin M said:


> Again, I'm not going to provide specifics on how to game the system. But it has *absolutely* nothing to do with the pax. Zip, zero, zilch. It's just plain fraud. And the individual committing said fraud could be sitting at home.


Called GPS SPOOFING


----------



## Lissetti

This is hella interesting! Quite the Meet up in D.C.

Over in the *other* Washington, our meet ups don't even come close to yours. I mean sure, we have Mt. St. Helens....










....But that's nothing!

Maybe I should check out the next D.C meet up. Looks like I'm missing a whole lot:


----------



## EphLux

I would estimate that only 10% of pax are worthy of the level of honorable service Benjamin M is advocating. 

The other 90%:

1) Won't tip even $1 dollar
2) File any/false complaint just to get free rides
3) Make you wait for them
4) Rate unfairly 
5) Speak with vocal fry 
6) Back seat drive
7) Ask you to speed
8) are going only $2.62


----------



## Cableguynoe

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Some of these posters have too much time on their hands. Does anyone bother reading a post where 17 different comments are quoted?!


No. You counted them?
You got too much time on your hands!



sellkatsell44 said:


> I skipped from page 17 (where I last looked) to 33.


Please don't skip pages. 
I have some great material on this thread that you will miss out on.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836

2smart2drive said:


> Called GPS SPOOFING


I believe that what the OP is referring to is more akin to what is described on page 3 of this thread, not GPS spoofing. But I think that he doesn't want to confirm that unambiguously for fear of encouraging more of it.


----------



## Gtown Driver

@Lissetti im glad you posted that.

It reminds me that ive always thought that other region's meetups must be boring as hell, if they even have them. I always think to myself "i know were some special ass people over here"


----------



## 3.75

sellkatsell44 said:


> I skipped from page 17 (where I last looked) to 33.


I don't blame you. I was going to respond to you but then got heavily invested in arguing with Benny.



Gtown Driver said:


> If Desertrose posts here I'll cover a couple of Jo's drinks at the following meetup


Well you should have tagged her.

I only did it because I've been told the person capable of such a high amount of fees is actually a living fossil.



BoromirStark said:


> In all seriousness, no, though I'd like to learn some Hangul from you. This month I have begun to be unavailable on Tuesday (until I find full-time employment) and Wednesday evenings (indefinitely).
> 
> My favourite spots to shuffle so far are Tysons Corner Center and the Crystal City Shops (next to the Lyft Hub). In both Tysons locations, the parking deck is adjacent to the mall itself. Haven't had the opportunity to shuffle at Galleria II yet, but I may be less inclined to play "scalding potato" if the ping is from Neiman Marcus, and not the microwaved trash that is Maggiano's.


My spot isn't that far away from Crystal City. That specific section is extremely easy to shuffle.

Another interesting place to shuffle is the Arlington County Courthouse .



2smart2drive said:


> Called GPS SPOOFING


I thought uber can find out quickly if you're doing that .



Lissetti said:


> This is hella interesting! Quite the Meet up in D.C.
> 
> Over in the *other* Washington, our meet ups don't even come close to yours. I mean sure, we have Mt. St. Helens....
> 
> View attachment 339686
> 
> 
> ....But that's nothing!
> 
> Maybe I should check out the next D.C meet up. Looks like I'm missing a whole lot:
> 
> View attachment 339693
> 
> 
> View attachment 339694


@Jo3030 isn't going to be pleased with this picture .



Cableguynoe said:


> No. You counted them?
> You got too much time on your hands!
> 
> Please don't skip pages.
> I have some great material on this thread that you will miss out on.


She has to miss out. This thread is all over the place .



Gtown Driver said:


> @Lissetti im glad you posted that.
> 
> It reminds me that ive always thought that other regions meetups must be boring as hell, if they even havs them. I always think to myself "i know were some special ass people over here"


Other regions have tried it but i think we're the only one with successful meetings.


----------



## Gtown Driver

3.75 said:


> Other regions have tried it but i think we're the only one with successful meetings.


Yeah if someone invited me to a Baltimore or Reston meetup i wouldnt even go. I just know it wouldn't be the same


----------



## 3.75

Gtown Driver said:


> Yeah if someone invited me to a Baltimore or Reston meetup i wouldnt even go. I just know it wouldn't be the same


Chicago had a couple I think but they weren't at bars and the turnout was low.


----------



## koyotemohn

Flanders obviously needs to be put on that 4.65 diet of paxholes that will make him feel like a stranger in his own property.


----------



## 3.75

With some accusations of drunk driving , at fault accidents and a report for having a flat tire, all of them not really true.

Oh and FHP pax that request the aux cord s and give a hard time for saying no.


----------



## Jo3030

New2This said:


> Yeah both @Another Uber Driver and @Jo3030 would eat alone in a woman's prison.
> 
> @Lissetti.
> 
> Knowing you, you'd wanna bang her like a screen door in a hurricane


The red afro just has never seemed to open any doors for me.


----------



## crowuber

EphLux said:


> I would estimate that only 10% of pax are worthy of the level of honorable service Benjamin M is advocating.
> 
> The other 90%:
> 
> 1) Won't tip even $1 dollar
> 2) File any/false complaint just to get free rides
> 3) Make you wait for them
> 4) Rate unfairly
> 5) Speak with vocal fry
> 6) Back seat drive
> 7) Ask you to speed
> 8) are going only $2.62


You WOKE AF!


----------



## Jo3030

Gtown Driver said:


> If Desertrose posts here I'll cover a couple of Jo's drinks at the following meetup


I'm game for this. LOL


----------



## Taxi2Uber

Another Uber Driver said:


> When you start to sign a piece of paper on which my name appears after PAY TO THE ORDER OF, you can start to tell me what to do. Until that day comes, I am not interested in what you want me to do.


You're already doing what I want you to do.
You're taking the bait and responding to me every time as I knew you would.
You allow Uber to abuse you and you're suffering. (Your words.)
Like an obedient battered wife, you're doing the same with me.
So go ahead and tell me again you don't care, and show it by not responding.


----------



## 3.75

Taxi2Uber said:


> You're already doing what I want you to do.
> You're taking the bait and responding to me every time as I knew you would.
> You allow Uber to abuse you and you're suffering. (Your words.)
> Like an obedient battered wife, you're doing the same with me.
> So go ahead and tell me again you don't care, and show it by not responding.


The real question is what do you gain from this?


----------



## sellkatsell44

Taxi2Uber said:


> So go ahead and tell me again you don't care, and show it by not responding.


:x3:

So clearly you care, right? :whistling::smiles:


----------



## koyotemohn

EphLux said:


> I would estimate that only 10% of pax are worthy of the level of honorable service Benjamin M is advocating.
> 
> The other 90%:
> 
> 1) Won't tip even $1 dollar
> 2) File any/false complaint just to get free rides
> 3) Make you wait for them
> 4) Rate unfairly
> 5) Speak with vocal fry
> 6) Back seat drive
> 7) Ask you to speed
> 8) are going only $2.62


9) have loud ass conversations on their phone while you drive them to where ever


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

SFOspeedracer said:


> The more you read from me? Ha .. take a seat kid. I could care less if you agree or don't agree with anything I say. You're the same user who entertained the thought and ventured out to forum opinion/thoughts of using someone else's vehicle to drive them home with the Uber app on.
> 
> Anyone with a basic understanding of business and economics would realize that a company would rather a ride be completed then cancelled. Nobody's taking sides here, Uber's not innocent, but it's simple business *sense *for any company in the gig economy. The company can take their share from what the rider was charged and add it to their numbers instead of only getting ~$1.25 from a cancellation and risking a rider opting to request a ride from their competition instead or avoiding the said ride altogether.
> 
> Don't make me embarrass you on a public forum, I can talk business all day.


If a business would rather a ride be taken than canceled, then it would behoove them to make sure every ride taken is worth taking AND pays significantly more than a cancel.


----------



## SFOspeedracer

Fuzzyelvis said:


> If a business would rather a ride be taken than canceled, then it would behoove them to make sure every ride taken is worth taking AND pays significantly more than a cancel.


That's great in theory - but "Rides worth taking" are subjective to every particular driver, hence the reason why there are still drivers on the platform accepting rides with significantly decreased rates in certain markets. Additionally - as far as rideshare goes, you have no idea how much you you'll _end up _making on every ride including tips.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Technically you assaulted him by hiding behind a tree and cancelling. You are correct, I am trolling. Just seeing how far the tough-guy shufflers can take it.
> 
> Yikes, I can only imagine.
> 
> $1000 I'm not an uber employee. How do we prove this and how would you like to pay? :biggrin:


be careful who you bet with
Everyone doesnt honor the losses...


----------



## koyotemohn

Anyone with a 4.6 and under just ain't worth taking at these rates and clipped quests....and yes....they should be shuffled for the difficult times they dealt to another driver...once per each ride request so that they might appreciate the next ant that might take them.

I give sub zero fornicated fudge puppets about this pithy perception of morality...my morality stopped when instead of giving me 200 in extra monies for 60 rides....they gave 150 for 80 rides....and then 50 for 60 rides...and then it just got lower and lower.

I'm an expert at this gig and I have been ruined/jarred/jaded..whatever as I meet a series of fuzzy logic quotas called my bottom line.

Not just that...but once I had made diamond....they then sent me a memo stating that my diamond membership depended on an 85% acceptance rate AND a 4% cancel rate....so these juicy benefits DEPENDED on me risking my ride and reputation with low rated paxholes....

So I was no longer allowed to use a COMMON SENSE decline to avoid these heathens.

Y'all think I'm playing.

Another thing...while we consider @3.75 the pope...I'm an Inquisitor...and this is an Inquisition aimed at rectifying the relationship between paxholes, Uber Corp and the drivers I champion.

Most of y'all from bumpkin zones and the burbs don't deal with shit roads, traffic cams, cops, short riders, no car seat having, uppity go my favorite way even though it's going to cost my driver his profits, shady af pooligan paxholes who have suddenly nurtured an interest and investment in the aux cable of the hooman doing the work.

Time is up.

Wrath is real.

Behave while you are in another humans vehicle and keep that rating about 4.8 or else get targeted for retribution.


----------



## 3.75

SFOspeedracer said:


> That's great in theory - but "Rides worth taking" are subjective to every particular driver, hence the reason why there are still drivers on the platform accepting rides with significantly decreased rates in certain markets. Additionally - as far as rideshare goes, you have no idea how much you you'll _end up _making on every ride including tips.


Pay a decent rate and the perception of "worth " changes. Shuffling and longhauling were created for financial gain not for shits and giggles. The cabbies will always be jaded towards short trips but most people here wouldn't care that a trip from the airport to a hotel down a mile pays $5 instead of $3.

Of course when you have a system that favors medium trips opposed short or long trips that was waiting to happen


----------



## Another Uber Driver

3.75 said:


> Another interesting place to shuffle is the Arlington County Courthouse .


I never had considered that but I can see where that whole area right around Stand Fifteen/Red Top Stand Nineteen would be a Shuffler's Paradise



Taxi2Uber said:


> You're already doing what I want you to do. Like an obedient battered wife, you're doing the same with me. So go ahead and tell me again you don't care, and show it by not responding.


Boring, lacking in originality: F



3.75 said:


> The real question is what do you gain from this?


Uber Brownie Scout Points and a Merit Badge.



sellkatsell44 said:


> So clearly you care, right?


He can not see that possibility. He styles himself the hunter which precludes the possibility of his understanding that there is a possibility that he could be the hunted. It would not occur to him if you put a neon sign with buzzers and bells in front of him. (This reminds me of the alert on the Hail-O application when a job was coming through on it)



SFOspeedracer said:


> That's great in theory - but "Rides worth taking" are subjective to every particular driver, hence the reason why there are still drivers on the platform accepting rides with significantly decreased rates in certain markets.


This translates from the cab to the TNC. Back in the day, one characteristic of a good dispatcher was that he knew his drivers. I knew mine. I knew the guys that wanted the l ong trips. I knew the guys that did not want them. I knew the guys who loved locals and those who hated them.

You get the same in the TNC business. I do not want long trips on Uber/Lyft. I want the short and mediocre trips. I do not want to spend more than twenty minutes from pick up to drop off. We have drivers here, though, who live for those long trips. You almost wish that you knew who they were and could hunt them down, move the trip to their screen and give them the customer. I would shy from that only because that often makes the customer uncomfortable.

We have two principal airports here: National and Dulles. National is less then thirty minutes from Downtown, even in rush hour (barring some disaster traffic, that is). Dulles is twenty five miles outside the city. It often takes at least forty five minutes to get there from Downtown in rush hour/ I will run National trips all day. Uber can keep the Dulles trips. Conversely, we have drivers that wish that all that they got were trips to Dulles or to Baltimore's airport.



SFOspeedracer said:


> Additionally - as far as rideshare goes, you have no idea how much you you'll _end up _making on every ride including tips.


I have had more than one garbage trip in both the cab and Uber/Lyft car that led me to a great trip. Despite that you are playing the odds, here. You draw on your experience, but, some times you do get burned.



25rides7daysaweek said:


> be careful who you bet withEveryone doesnt honor the losses...


He has to take the bet, first.

I always liked the lines spoken by the character of Sky Masterson in _Guys and Dolls_ about the Jack of Spades that jumps out of the deck of cards and squirts cider in your ear.



koyotemohn said:


> I'm an Inquisitor...


This will have to be your Official Title as a member of the Shufflery Committee of the Washington Boards.


----------



## WAHN

koyotemohn said:


> Most of y'all from bumpkin zones and the burbs don't deal with shit roads, traffic cams, cops, short riders, no car seat having, uppity go my favorite way even though it's going to cost my driver his profits, shady af pooligan paxholes who have suddenly nurtured an interest and investment in the aux cable of the hooman doing the work.


Now, now, I don't live in a bumpkin zone. I live in Bum****, Egypt or BFE for short. Keep it straight. :wink:

Gotta disagree on the roads as well. I think crap roads are becoming almost universal.

Everything else, yep.



3.75 said:


> Pay a decent rate and the perception of "worth " changes. Shuffling and longhauling were created for financial gain not for shits and giggles.


True. The fact that a cancel pays almost as much as or more than a minimum ride encourages shuffling. Of course, the U/L solution will probably be to lower cancel fees to like $1.50 or something.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

WAHN said:


> The fact that a cancel pays almost as much as or more than a minimum ride encourages shuffling. Of course, the U/L solution will probably be to lower cancel fees to like $1.50 or something.


At the risk of being accused of giving those Rocket Scientists too much credit, I suspect that both have considered that. Even they understand that if they do that, acceptance rates will go down everywhere which will result in longer wait times for customers and even "no car available".

It used to be that ten minutes was a reasonable wait time for a cab. Uber and Lyft have made that unreasonable. Both want to keep it that way. Both are willing to give up the hip customer who realises that hailing a cab is even more convenient, as that customer will continue to use one, the other, or both if he is somewhere that he can not hail a cab.


----------



## SFOspeedracer

Another Uber Driver said:


> You get the same in the TNC business. I do not want long trips on Uber/Lyft. I want the short and mediocre trips. I do not want to spend more than twenty minutes from pick up to drop off. We have drivers here, though, who live for those long trips. You almost wish that you knew who they were and could hunt them down, move the trip to their screen and give them the customer. I would shy from that only because that often makes the customer uncomfortable.


I am for short trips - especially in the early morning, however I like long highway only trips at night. If only there was a filter for on-demand long vs short coded in the app - but I can only imagine it's shortfall just like DF



Another Uber Driver said:


> I have had more than one garbage trip in both the cab and Uber/Lyft car that led me to a great trip. Despite that you are playing the odds, here. You draw on your experience, but, some times you do get burned.


Precisely this


----------



## Another Uber Driver

SFOspeedracer said:


> I like long highway only trips at night.


It has been some time since I worked nights regullarly. You do raise a point that I had put out of sight thus out of mind. Especially in the wee hours on weekday nights, the l ong trips actually do pay, because the intervals between trips often are longer during those hours.

There were a couple of suburbs that we cab drivers might have avoided in the day, but, late nights during the week, those trips were allright. We used to get many of those trips from accounts during the week. The hip drivers knew where those jobs called and when, so they worked the stands or areas from which the dispatcher sent them.

Of course, in the cab, we had to dead run back to the City, whereas on TNC, you do not have that to crimp your proverbial style.


----------



## SFOspeedracer

Another Uber Driver said:


> It has been some time since I worked nights regullarly. You do raise a point that I had put out of sight thus out of mind. Especially in the wee hours on weekday nights, the l ong trips actually do pay, because the intervals between trips often are longer during those hours.
> 
> There were a couple of suburbs that we cab drivers might have avoided in the day, but, late nights during the week, those trips were allright. We used to get many of those trips from accounts during the week. The hip drivers knew when those jobs called and when, so they worked the stands or areas from which the dispatcher sent them.
> 
> Of course, in the cab, we had to dead run back to the City, whereas on TNC, you do not have that to crimp your proverbial style.


Also why I could never do a cab, if i had to go right back into the city, I'd be bitter about it. Lol

I should note that I like the highway night rides the most during weekday nights. The thought of hauling riders on the weekend at night most likely intoxicated, long ride or not, serves no value to me .. even on a $10 surge. During the weekday - it's Graveyard shift workers or otherwise passengers too tired to be bothersome or picky, driving across the bridge and are thankful to have a ride late so most will tip

It's a completely different world at night in the bay on a weekday


----------



## Another Uber Driver

SFOspeedracer said:


> It's a completely different world at night in the bay on a weekday


The same applies to the Capital of Your Nation.

If you are going to work the ralph crowd on the weekend, you want the short trips so that you can go right back to the club strips to get some more drunks.

I avoid the club strips. You still can get customers during the ralph hours from the residential neighbourhoods. The way that Washington is set up, there are residential neighbourhoods right off the club strips. I drive down a through street in one of those neighbourhoods and will get a call. The best of those go either local or to another residential neighbourhood near a club strip.

You translate this easily into TNC work. You park somewhere on the street in the residential neighbourhood off the club strip. You decline any ping that will run you to a user on the club strip. Soon enough, you will get a ping at a house or apartment. To be sure, more than one of those are just as drunk as those at the clubs, but, it is less frequent and you do not have the concomitant hassles of the club strips.

This is correct: people do tip better at night. More than a little of it is due to the positive influences. As you so correctly point out, one of those factors is the gratitude for the ride.


----------



## koyotemohn

WAHN said:


> Now, now, I don't live in a bumpkin zone. I live in [email protected]@@@, Egypt or BFE for short. Keep it straight. :wink:
> 
> Gotta disagree on the roads as well. I think crap roads are becoming almost universal.
> 
> Everything else, yep.
> 
> True. The fact that a cancel pays almost as much as or more than a minimum ride encourages shuffling. Of course, the U/L solution will probably be to lower cancel fees to like $1.50 or something.


I SAID "MOST".


----------



## Uber_Yota_916

WAHN said:


> Now, now, I don't live in a bumpkin zone. I live in [email protected]@@@, Egypt or BFE for short. Keep it straight. :wink:
> 
> Gotta disagree on the roads as well. I think crap roads are becoming almost universal.
> 
> Everything else, yep.
> 
> True. The fact that a cancel pays almost as much as or more than a minimum ride encourages shuffling. Of course, the U/L solution will probably be to lower cancel fees to like $1.50 or something.


Shut your mouth. Words like these have a way of becoming a reality.


----------



## WAHN

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Shut your mouth. Words like these have a way of becoming a reality.


You know it's coming.

All you can do is prepare.

https://www.webmd.com/first-aid/rectal-bleeding-treatment
Hmmm, was just googling around to see if the diabolical tactic(and the more traditional versions) that inspired this thread had any mainstream online presence. Not really, but I ran into this "onion" like article.

https://www.techloaf.io/2018/05/29/...-riders-to-surprise-locations-but-is-it-safe/
Another user here apparently stumbled across the article in November.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/new-...-to-surprise-locations-but-is-it-safe.294576/


----------



## koyotemohn

WAHN said:


> You know it's coming.
> 
> All you can do is prepare.
> 
> https://www.webmd.com/first-aid/rectal-bleeding-treatment


Yes it may very well be.

But then I will still shuffle.

Maybe 3 times as much...maybe widen my targets into neighborhoods that need it....instead of just ratings.

Maybe switch on ubereats just to make sure I eat for free.

Anything to meet my bottom line that these scumbags entitled themselves to cut into from the view of their 72 million dollar mansions....anything.


----------



## doyousensehumor

Another Uber Driver said:


> The same applies to the Capital of Your Nation.
> 
> If you are going to work the ralph crowd on the weekend, you want the short trips so that you can go right back to the club strips to get some more drunks.
> 
> I avoid the club strips. You still can get customers during the ralph hours from the residential neighbourhoods. The way that Washington is set up, there are residential neighbourhoods right off the club strips. I drive down a through street in one of those neighbourhoods and will get a call. The best of those go either local or to another residential neighbourhood near a club strip.
> 
> You translate this easily into TNC work. You park somewhere on the street in the residential neighbourhood off the club strip. You decline any ping that will run you to a user on the club strip. Soon enough, you will get a ping at a house or apartment. To be sure, more than one of those are just as drunk as those at the clubs, but, it is less frequent and you do not have the concomitant hassles of the club strips.
> 
> This is correct: people do tip better at night. More than a little of it is due to the positive influences. As you so correctly point out, one of those factors is the gratitude for the ride.


Very interesting. Though you're in a different city, I often employ the same tactic here, for the same reasons. When a driver is familar with an area, he knows of some spots to be off the beaten path. Ever have a Saturday night where all the pax are sober? While most other drivers are bee lining it to the club district, I have taken rides from hotel to the airport, for example


----------



## New2This

koyotemohn said:


> Maybe switch on ubereats just to make sure I eat for free.


----------



## koyotemohn

New2This said:


> View attachment 339792
> Legit&#8230;for every shitflaked shift I do at Tyson's once it gets cold...the last is nutritional compensation....that is 1 in 7 or 8 food deliveries.


----------



## sellkatsell44

koyotemohn said:


> Legit&#8230;for every shitflaked shift I do at Tyson's once it gets cold...the last is nutritional compensation....that is 1 in 7 or 8 food deliveries.


Gotta eat right?
Can't starve, if you starve you won't have the energy to press the gas pedal.


----------



## koyotemohn

sellkatsell44 said:


> Gotta eat right?
> Can't starve, if you starve you won't have the energy to press the gas pedal.


Again...the corporation could EASILY give their workers food compensation. Work 8 hours risking your ride and your neck for us....here ....free meal credit at these locations.

NO.

TAKE THIS FREE WORTHLESS ONLINE EDUCATION AT ARIZONA STATE UNIVERSITY INSTEAD.

THATS RIGHT , FOLKS! DRIVE FOR 8-12 HOURS A DAY FOR REDUCED PAY AND LOG YOUR TIRED BEHIND....SORE CRAMPED LEGS AND TIRED EYES...INTO AN ONLINE SERIES OF CLASSES THAT PROVIDE YOU WITH SOME DELUSIONAL PATH TO A BETTER LIFE....better yet....

Take the meal. Make your own compensation....because the money you spend on food is converted to labor for THEM. That money could go into car maintenance and fuel.

This gig system is built to fleece the worker.

These acts of financial retribution have been due a long long time ago.

Strike??!?

SHUFFLE.


----------



## WAHN

koyotemohn said:


> Well when we have salty shill nut sucking plebes like Flanders here doing his expose on what is truly the lords work of recovering the accumulated losses that these scumbags impose on us...


Meh, nothing your new BFF ever posts on here would be breaking news to U/L. Hell, if you guys compiled your stats and forwarded them on to Dara, you might be offered a nice cushy office job with great perks.

LOL, this just came to my email as I was typing.


----------



## koyotemohn

WAHN said:


> Meh, nothing your new BFF ever posts on here would be breaking news to U/L. Hell, if you guys compiled your stats and forwarded them on to Dara, you might be offered a nice cushy office job with great perks.
> 
> LOL, this just came to my email as I was typing.
> 
> View attachment 339794


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## sellkatsell44

WAHN said:


> Meh, nothing your new BFF ever posts on here would be breaking news to U/L. Hell, if you guys compiled your stats and forwarded them on to Dara, you might be offered a nice cushy office job with great perks.
> 
> LOL, this just came to my email as I was typing.
> 
> View attachment 339794


Oh boy.

I get those all the time.

Not for Uber as a test support specialist.


----------



## WAHN

Damn, only 84 applicants in 2 weeks. Disappointing.

I could be training my "replacement".












sellkatsell44 said:


> Oh boy.
> 
> I get those all the time.
> 
> Not for Uber as a test support specialist.


Mine was from LinkedIn. Haven't noticed any from Glassdoor.


----------



## reg barclay

This topic has been locked as it appears to have run its course.


----------

